# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Diabetes / Suikerziekte Forum >  Feochromocytoom, een bijniertumor

## rianne

graag zou ik reactie&#39;s willen van mensen bij wie ook een feochromocytoom word vermoed bij mij wordt al 3 jaar een tumor vermoed maar ze kunnen hem niet vinden.

ik heb aanvallen van hoge bloeddruk met hierbij epilepsie achtige verschijnselen,en ben hierdoor soms dagen lang doodziek.

wie heeft ook ervaringen als deze. groet Rianne

----------


## koen serre

Voor het feochromocytoom (bijnier gezwel ), ik ben geopereerd ervan in 98. voor meer info [email protected]

----------


## barbara

> _Originally posted by koen serre_@28-05-2003, 15:08:52
> * Voor het feochromocytoom (bijnier gezwel ), ik ben geopereerd ervan in 98. voor meer info [email protected]*


 Bij mijn neefje van 6 jr. zijin ze nu ook bezig met het obderzoeken van het feochromocystoom, hoe zwaar is deze operatie, hij heeft namelijk ook de ziekte von willibrand,bloedstollings ziekte.

----------


## Gast: Koen

Is moeilijk te zeggen off dit een zware of lichte operatie is, hangt af van de groote van het feocromocytoomm. van opeeratie onder plaatselijke narcose tot ...

----------


## jes

rianne ik herken wel wat van de genoemde symptomen
ik loop al een jaar met hoge bloeddruk en slik inmiddels betablokkers
de oorzaak is nog niet gevonden ondanks onderzoeken van een internist en cardioloog
nu ik deze symptomen bij jou bericht lees herken ik dit
hoe gaat het inmiddels met jou?
chuchi

----------


## Guest

hallo Chuchi bij mij nog steeds geen tumor gevonden pas weer opnieuw in onderzoek hiervan 9 febr de uitslag.

wel epilepsie en hiervoor medicijnen

groet rianne

----------


## Klaar

Zijn er meer mensen met ervaringen van de operatie? :s

----------


## rijsdijk10

hallo allemaal,
ik ben een vrouw van 43 jaar en heb al een paar jaar last van aanvallen waarbij ik onder in mijn rug het op voelkomen en dan bij mijn hart komt en dan slaat mijn hart op hol, daarna komt het in mijn hoofd en krijg ik hoofdpijn. ook wordt ik helemaal rood en krijg overal jeuk en prikkels in mijn handen en voeten. ik ben hiervoor onderzocht en ze dachten dat het feochromocytoom was, maar hebben niks kunnen vinden. is er iemand met deze klachten of iemand die me er meer van kan vertellen.

groeten

carla

----------


## oddingga

Op 16 augustus 2005 is bij mij de feochromocytoom verwijderd. In maart 2005 heb ik bij Prescan een total-bodyscan gedaan in het ziekenhuis van Rheine in Duitsland. Hier werd een vergroting van de linkerbijnier geconstateerd. Er volgde een onderzoek in het Lukas Ziekenhuis in Apeldoorn.

Bij het onderzoek werd met medicijnen geprobeerd de adrenaline en nor-adrenaline te verlagen. Met prosazine lukte dit niet. Er werden extra medicijnen toegediend in de vorm van B-blokkers en Alpha-blokkers.

De bloeddruk bleef te hoog. M.b.v. CT-scan en radiologisch onderzoek werd de tumor gevonden. 

M.b.v. een kijkoperatie is de tumor verwijderd. Ik ben nu herstellende. De operatie staat gepland voor ong. 2 uur. Na de kijkoperatie heb je 4 kleine wonden met een lengte van ong. 1.5 cm. De buikholte wordt gevuld met een gas om bij de bijnier te kunnen komen. Het was voor mij geen vervelende operatie. De chirurg werkte samen met een collega uit Amsterdam. Na uit de narcose de zijn ontwaakt deden de chirurgen verslag. Mijn bloedruk was direct op een acceptabel nivo. Mijn medicijnen worden in 3 weken afgebouwd.

Mijn bloedruk was 220-140 op het hoogste nivo. Voor de oparatie was hij 185-110. Na de operatie 150-90.

Ik hoop dat u met deze informatie uw vragen zijn beantwoord.

----------


## liegor

Hallo,
Er werd in 2002 diabetes vastgesteld omdat ik de hele tijd moe was, maar met de medicijnen werd het niet echt beter, ik kreeg hoofdpijnaanvallen, constant braken, krampaanvallen, steeds werd gedacht dat het van de diabetes kwam, toen kreeg ik hoge bloeddruk op het hoogste (220/150) die niet te behandelen bleek met medicijnen, ondertussen voelde ik mij steeds ellendiger voelen had totaal geen energie meer op het laatst was afwassen me al te vermoeiend. uiteindelijk bleek het een feochromocytoom te zijn. Opgenomen in 2004 en totaal 5 weken in het ziekenhuis gelegen. Geopereerd grote operatie (grote tumor van 1 kg.aan de bijnier) 2 dagen intensive care en nog 1 week op de afdeling. Bloeddruk is nu met medicijnen goed. Heb lange tijd nodig gehad om te herstellen en heb toch het gevoel nooit meer helemaal de oude te zijn geworden. Wie herkent dit?

Groet,
Lies

----------


## Gast2000

Hoi 
Ik heb in 2000 klachten gehad van het Feo alleen was het bij mijn wel ff erger ze hebben door het feo mijn bijde benen moeten amputeren omdat het feo al mijn ledermaten had aangetast waardoor er bloedpropjes in mijn hart waren ontstaan en als gevolg naar mijn benen geschoten
Klachten waren:
Hoofdpijn
Bleekheid
Gewichts verlies
Zweet aanvallen
Hartkloppingen 
Verstopping
Pijn in de benen
Hoop dat jullie hier iets mee kunnen 

voor reacties kunnen jullie mailen met:[email protected]

----------


## Tas

Hallo,
Ik ben eind 2005 verlost van een feochromocytoom van ongeveer 5 cm. Helaas was een kijkoperatie niet mogelijk, omdat de tumor op een vreemde plaats zat. Hij heeft mijn nierslagader uitgerekt, waardoor ze daar een ‘patch’ hebben moeten plaatsen. Enige tijd na de operatie bleek mijn nier niet meer te functioneren, waardoor ik nog steeds aan de medicijnen zit tegen een hoge bloeddruk. Ik ga nu genetisch onderzoek laten doen om te zien of het om een genafwijking gaat. Als dat het geval is, dan schijnt de kans dat er in de toekomst nog een tumor ontstaat (feo of anders) groter te zijn. In ieder geval blijf ik nog lange tijd onder controle. In mijn familie is overigens nooit eerder een feochromocytoom geconstateerd en ook hypertensie zit niet in de familie. Het heeft bij mij lang geduurd voordat er gedacht werd aan een feo, maar als ik lees hoe moeilijk het soms is om het te vinden, dan heb ik geluk gehad. Terug kijkend op de klachten die ik had (vooral aanvallen van hevige hoofdpijn, hartkloppingen en een heel jachtig gevoel en spontaan gewichtsverlies), vermoed ik dat ik er minimaal 4 jaar mee heb rondgelopen. 2 jaar geleden bleek tijdens een controle dat mijn bloeddruk te hoog was (160/120). Ik reageerde goed op de medicijnen, dus eigenlijk geen reden voor verder onderzoek, maar mijn huisarts vond het gelukkig toch nodig om me (tegen de regels in begreep ik later) door te verwijzen naar een internist. Die heeft me een jaar ‘onderzocht’ waarna de conclusie ‘essenti&#235;le hypertensie’ werd getrokken, met andere woorden ‘hoge bloeddruk zonder aanwijsbare oorzaak’. Ik heb een second opinion aangevraagd bij een andere internist (Erasmus MC) en die had het binnen een maand boven water. Zelfs ik kon de tumor op de CT-scan niet missen.

Groeten,
Natasha

----------


## koosje

Bij mij is op 30 jarige leeftijd mijn linkerbijnier en de tumor (feochromocytoom) verwijderd. De operatie vond plaats in 1989. Operatie vond plaats via de buik.
Het heeft lang geduurd voor bij mij de juiste diagnose werd gesteld. Ik voelde me al een hele tijd 'raar'. Het kwam bij mij in aanvallen: kippevel, hoofdpijn, braakneigingen, soms het gevoel flauw te vallen, hevige buikpijn en zweten, maar ook het blauw/paars worden tijdens zo'n aanval van mijn tenen, vingers en bij mijn buik in de taille. De huisarts stuurde mij in eerste instantie door naar een neuroloog, omdat hij dacht aan migraine, vanwege de hoofdpijnen.
Nu was het natuurlijk zo dat ik aanvallen kreeg, en als ik zo'n aanval had, ging ik niet naar de dokter, dan voelde ik me zo beroerd dat ik niet eens naar een huisarts toe kon gaan. Zo'n aanval duurde ongeveer een kwartier. 
Soms een paar keer per dag, soms maar eens in de week, maar vooral bij bepaalde bewegingen of zeer lichte inspanningen, b.v. al bij het douchen kon het opgewekt worden. Kreeg inderdaad medicijnen voor migraine, maar heb ze nooit ingenomen omdat ik niet het gevoel had dat ik echt migraine had op zo'n moment, dus terug naar de huisarts, met dezelfde klachten, deze stuurde mij door naar de internist, en deze wilde rontgenfoto's e.d. maken, maar omdat ik ondertussen zwanger was geworden, (niet gepland, wel gewild) zijn de onderzoeken gestopt bij de internist, en was de diagnose van de internist, 'je voelt je zo omdat je zwanger bent.'
Ik had geen andere keus dan af te wachten tot na de zwangerschap, omdat ik niet meer serieus genomen werd met mijn klachten. Tijdens zwangerschap diverse keren opgenomen in het ziekenhuis met dezelfde klachten, maar steeds als ik in het ziekenhuis aankwam, was de aanval alweer gezakt. Wel tijdens de zwangerschap insuline moeten spuiten, voor zwangerschapsdiabetis, later blijkt dat dit allemaal al een gevolg was van de tumor op de bijnier. Ook konden ze soms mijn bloeddruk niet opmeten, achteraf bleek dat hij zo hoog was tijdens een aanval dat deze niet te meten was, haalden ze er een andere dokter bij in het ziekenhuis, was intussen mijn bloeddruk weer normaal, dus er was nooit reden voor om mijn bloeddruk verder te laten onderzoeken.
Na de bevalling, weer naar de huisarts gegaan, weer doorgestuurd naar de internist, deze vroeg meteen toen hij mijn klachten hoorde, of ik niet weer toevallig zwanger was. Erg flauw, als je niet serieus genomen word. Uit onderzoek van de urine bleek dat ik teveel eiwitten in de urine had zitten. Naar aanleiding daarvan opgenomen voor een nierpunctie, de uitslag hiervan was goed. Er werd ook nog een scan van de bovenbuik gemaakt, hier was niets op te zien, ze wilden me weer naar huis laten gaan, omdat ze niets konden vinden. In het ziekenhuis had ik niet veel aanvallen zodat ze me niet meteen konden zien tijdens zo'n aanval, b.v. de blauwe tenen, vingers en paarse buik. Dat ik niet veel aanvallen had kwam omdat ik mij rustig hield in het ziekenhuis. Daarom bewust een aanval uitgelokt, door te douchen en me aan te kleden achter elkaar, deze inspanning was vaak al genoeg om een aanval op te roepen. En ja hoor, ik belde meteen een verpleegster, deze liet meteen een dokter komen, en toen pas namen ze me serieus, nu was mijn bloeddruk erg hoog, kreeg meteen een pilletje voor onder de tong. Vanaf toen is het snel gegaan, ze hadden een vermoeden dat het een feochromocytoom was, en er werd een scan gemaakt van de bijnier, hierop was het gezwel duidelijk te zien. Om een lang verhaal kort te maken, ik ben eraan geopereerd, en ik kreeg te horen dat ik erg veel geluk had gehad dat ik geen hersenbloeding had gekregen. Maar bovenal ben ik gelukkig dat ik een gezond kind heb gekregen tijdens deze periode. Dat is wat mij lang dwars heeft gezeten. Het was een zware operatie, maar ik ben erg snel hersteld, ik denk dat dat komt omdat ik mij zolang ziek heb gevoeld, en mij niet veel inspande om maar vooral niet zo'n aanval op te wekken.
Ik kon ineen alles weer, zonder bang te zijn voor een aanval, boodschappen doen, douchen. afwassen, gewoon wandelen met je baby. Dat was heel fijn. Ik denk nog vaak terug aan die tijd, en realiseer me dat ik geluk heb gehad, en er niets aan over heb gehouden. Misschien dat anderen iets aan dit verhaal hebben.

----------


## albertine

Hallo lezers en reageerders,

vandaag ontslagen uit UMC met het vermoeder feochromocytoom. De diagnose zou de puzzelstukjes in elkaar doen vallen. Al is het geen leuke diagnose, de klachten zijn ook niet mis. Het schijnt dat slechts 24-uurs urine de uitslag kan geven. Dan duurt het 4 weken eer de urine is onderzocht. Vorige week een aanval met bloeddruk 244/135
Naast de klachten is mijn grootste zorg een hersenbloeding. Vanavond gestart met norvasc, maar omdat ik net thuis ben uit ziekenhuis toch weer het een en ander gedaan. Nu toch 224/107 met een pols van 103.
De klachten bestaan al heel lang, maar met pieken, de laatst week is het vaak mis, vooral als ik wakker "schrik"uit slaap of na het eten.
Het schijnt nogal zeldzaam te zijn, vandaar fijn om via deze site contact met jullie te krijgen.
Hartelijke groet, Albertine

----------


## Laban

Ik zit met het zelfde probleem. Op de MIBG scan is een plekje te zien.
Op de daarop gevolgde CT scan was niets te vinden. Mijn huidige internist komt er niet meer uit. Ondanks een overmaat aan medicijnen toch nog hoge bloeddrukken ( 190/130). Deze internist heeft mij doorgestuurd naar Erasmus MC. Naar dr. Meiracker. Heb jij deze internist toevallig ook gehad?.
Groeten,
Laban

----------


## yong

Er is bij mij bijniertumor gevonden van 5 cm. Dokter wil het operatief verwijderen. Er is bij mij 24 uur uriene gecontrolleerd. CT en MRI scan gemaakt. Nu willen zij ites met radioactief injectie een foto gaan maken bij nuclaire geneeskunde. Integenstelling tot de meeste heb ik geen hoge bloeddruk . Zijn er mensen ervaring met deze ziekte?

----------


## albertine

Vorige week ben ik opnieuw opgenomen in het UMC, ondanks de norvasc toch weer een aanval. Gestart met cardura, een alpha-blokker, maar de snelle hartslag en toch weer hoge bloeddruk waren aanleiding voor een nieuwe opname. 24-uur een bloeddrukmeter gedragen, ook is de cardioloog erbij geweest. Maar voor er een ecg was gemaakt, waren de hartkloppingen en volgende "flutters"alweer verdwenen. Gisteren weer thuisgekomen. Er zit niets anders op dan de uitslag van de 24-uurs urine af te wachten. Jammer genoeg is het feit dat het UMC een academisch ziekenhuis is, de reden dat je niet dezelfde internist houdt. Het feit dat zo snel is ingegrepen en een operatie is afgelast is te danken aan Dr.Valk, nu endocrinoloog.
De arts die nu aanspreekpunt is lijkt wat laconieker. Voor mij jammer, want ik ben geneigd klachten te bagatelliseren. Nu ze niet meteen een piek konden meten, wordt er wat nonchalanter naar mijn idee mee omgegaan.
Gisteravond kreeg ik na het eten weer hartkloppingen maar ook een licht oval vlek in mijn oog. De arts meende dat dit een migraineaanval kon zijn.
Wat betreft het hart, ja, we zijn nog op zoek naar het feochromocytoom, maar het kan ook een hartritmestoornis zijn. Dat lijkt mij onwaarschijnlijk, omdat de hartkloppingen en hoge bloeddruk worden uitgelokt door inspanning en/of stress.
Overigens worden de aanvallen minder, ik gebruim nu een week cardura, dat verwijdt de bloedvaten. Ik hoop de feestdagen thuis te kunnen blijven en dan hoop ik op een juiste diagnose.

Sterkte en succes met de onderzoeken!!!!

----------


## nolly4

Met belangstelling heb ik jullie verhalen over het feochromocytoom gelezen. Al 8 (acht)jaar heb ik klachten zoals aanvallen van klamheid en zweten bij het minste of geringste dat ik doe. 5 Jaar geleden hiervoor 3 weken opgenomen geweest. Erg hoge bloeddruk. Echo niets te zien. Urine en bloed onderzoek binnen de marges. Tussen de oren? Naar het AMC. Uitslag: het zouden wel [I]overgangsklachten zijn (in de afgelopen 20 jaar nooit gehad!). Naar Groningen. Geprobeerd met schilklierbehandeling met radioactief jodium. Volgens de specialist: [I]niet geschoten altijd gemistTerug naar af. Wegens veel te hoge bloeddruk terug naar specialist. Witte-jassen effect (uitkomst Groningen).Uiteindelijk de diagnose Pseudofeochromocytoom door eigen endocrinoloog en de boodschap:"maar wachten tot er een knik komt". Alle verschijnselen maar geen tumor.Ik bleef dus met de klachten zitten. Stond vaak op de stoep bij de huisarts. Die wist er ook geen raad mee. De gyneacoloog, neuroloog, kno-arts, cardioloog (wegens een ontstane hartafwijking door langdurige hoge bloeddruk) werden geraadpleegd. Niemand begreep mijn klachten. Heel frusterend. Uiteindelijk in oktober 2006 
op mijn aandringen weer naar de endocrinoloog. Algeheel onderzoek en echo van de buik. Geen afwijkingen. Op de longfoto vermeende afwijking. Hiervoor werd een ct-scan afgesproken. Bleek later een totalboddyscan te zijn geweest. Eindelijk kwam de tumor aan het licht, groot 4 cm. 
Eind januari 2007 is het urineonderzoek binnen en ik hoop dan meer te weten te komen over evt. behandeling. Spannend maar een enorme opluchting dat het echt niet tussen de oren zit. Zelf weet je het wel, maar breng het de medici maar eens aan het verstand als er wel klachten zijn, maar geen (?) afwijkingen worden gevonden.
Tegen de lezer, die dergelijke klachten heeft, wil ik zeggen: Blijf volhouden, want de klachten zijn zwaar, en blijf vragen om CTscan of MRIscan. Bij mij was in oktober zelfs op de echo niets te zien.

----------


## albertine

Hoi Nolly 4, Tjonge wat een zwaar verhaal.Ik herken veel ook dat het echt al veel langer moet bestaan. Het is idioot, maar ook ik hoop op een positieve diagnose. Houd de moed erin en laat weten over de verdere gang van zaken en het verloop. Heel veel sterkte, Albertine

----------


## Erica1970

Wat ben ik blij dat ik deze site gevonden heb...als ik jullie verhalen zo eens lees heb ik nog een lange weg te gaan, bij mij werd na twee maanden thuis zitten met hoge bloeddruk, hartritmestoornissen, ontzettende hoofdpijn, duizeligheid en meer van dat leuks :-( een feochromocytoom geconstateerd door de huisarts. Moet donderdag voor een bovenbuikecho, en volgende week maandag naar de internist en de neuroloog. O ja, en morgen weer zo'n 24-uurs hartritme kastje om. Ik hoop dat er nu eindelijk eens wat uit gaat komen, gelukkig zit ik bij een heel goed ziekenhuis in Sneek dus ik heb goeie hoop ;-), maar het is, zoals ik zei, fijn om jullie te vinden voor wat steun! 

Groetjes,
Erica

----------


## nolly4

> graag zou ik reactie's willen van mensen bij wie ook een feochromocytoom word vermoed bij mij wordt al 3 jaar een tumor vermoed maar ze kunnen hem niet vinden.
> 
> ik heb aanvallen van hoge bloeddruk met hierbij epilepsie achtige verschijnselen,en ben hierdoor soms dagen lang doodziek.
> 
> wie heeft ook ervaringen als deze. groet Rianne


Rianne,
Je berichtje gelezen. Ook ik heb veel steun aan deze site. Vrijdag jl. in Zwolle geweest voor uitslag van 2 x 24 uurs urine. Geen bijzonderheden. Nu een afspraak bij de chirurg voor 8 februari. Steeds weer van de ene afspraak naar de andere werkt slopend. Steeds geen zekerheid. Ook ik heb al 5 jaar aanvallen zoals jij ook beschrijft. Dacht op een gegeven moment dat het tussen de oren zat. Had voor mijn klachten geen verklaring en kon ze ook niet voorkomen. De ene keer tijdens de maaltijd stikken van de hitte en de andere keer gebeurde er niets. Als ik tijdens zo'n aanval ging liggen kreeg ik kramperige schokken. Het was geen epilepsie, maar voor mijn gevoel was ik er niet ver vanaf. Doordat niemand mij kon helpen of het begreep voelde ik me heel eenzaam in mijn ziekvoelen. Ook naar mijn omgeving was het niet duidelijk te maken. Het beste kon ik even buiten lopen om af te koelen, want ik kon totaal mijn warmte niet kwijt en was dan helemaal klam. Zelf zei ik wel, dat mijn thermostaat kapot was. Gelukkig komt er nu hopenlijk een eind in zicht. Wat ik nog steeds vreemd vind is, dat op de echo in oktober jl niets te zien was en op de scan in november ineens een vlek(je) van 4 cm doorsnee. Ook jij veel sterkte gewenst de komende tijd en probeer het vol te houden. Daar is wel moed voor nodig.
Groeten Nolly.

----------


## albertine

Beste Rianne en verdere lotgenoten,

Dat ook de diagnose pseudofeochromosytoom bestaat is voor mij nieuw. Na 2 ziekenhuisopnames zijn de urineuitslagen bekend en volgens de internist is dat bepalend en hiermee de feo uitgesloten. De klachten blijven bestaan, de bloeddruk schiet op en soms neer met grote verschillen ondanks 3 verschillende medicijnen die ik hiervoor nu gebruik. Frustrerend van het UMC is dat de internist in december fantastisch was, goed kon luisteren en de klachten heel serieus nam, nu een nieuwe arts-assistent die steeds iets anders zegt en meent dat een bloedruk van boven de 180 bovendruk (met grote regelmaat ondanks de medicijnen) geen kwaad kan, "zolang de druk niet boven de 250 komt geen gevaar."" Ook heeft ze metamucyl voorgeschrevenm misschien de darmen. Morgen naar gastro-enteroloog-opnieuw- en deze maand ook nog cardioloog. Slapen is een ramp, geruis in de oren is ook onaangenaam. Bovendien is mijn reuma weer aardig aan het opspelen (moest stoppen met de medicatie voor een operatie, die nog niet heeft plaatsgevonden omdat de bloeddruk te hoog was) Kortom: iedere keer weer een balans, maar zonder goede, duidelijke medische begeleiding zijn de klachten zeer frustrerend. Had me er al bij neergelegd: geen feo, maar nu lees ik dus dat de urineuitslagen niet zaligmakend zijn?
Een ieder moed en kracht toegewenst,
Albertine

----------


## nolly4

> Beste Rianne en verdere lotgenoten,
> 
> Dat ook de diagnose pseudofeochromosytoom bestaat is voor mij nieuw. Na 2 ziekenhuisopnames zijn de urineuitslagen bekend en volgens de internist is dat bepalend en hiermee de feo uitgesloten. De klachten blijven bestaan, de bloeddruk schiet op en soms neer met grote verschillen ondanks 3 verschillende medicijnen die ik hiervoor nu gebruik. Frustrerend van het UMC is dat de internist in december fantastisch was, goed kon luisteren en de klachten heel serieus nam, nu een nieuwe arts-assistent die steeds iets anders zegt en meent dat een bloedruk van boven de 180 bovendruk (met grote regelmaat ondanks de medicijnen) geen kwaad kan, "zolang de druk niet boven de 250 komt geen gevaar."" Ook heeft ze metamucyl voorgeschrevenm misschien de darmen. Morgen naar gastro-enteroloog-opnieuw- en deze maand ook nog cardioloog. Slapen is een ramp, geruis in de oren is ook onaangenaam. Bovendien is mijn reuma weer aardig aan het opspelen (moest stoppen met de medicatie voor een operatie, die nog niet heeft plaatsgevonden omdat de bloeddruk te hoog was) Kortom: iedere keer weer een balans, maar zonder goede, duidelijke medische begeleiding zijn de klachten zeer frustrerend. Had me er al bij neergelegd: geen feo, maar nu lees ik dus dat de urineuitslagen niet zaligmakend zijn?
> Een ieder moed en kracht toegewenst,
> Albertine


Albertine (en andere lotgenoten),
Vanavond je stukje gelezen. Vijf jaar lang hebben mijn klachten de naam pseudofeochromocytoom geheten. Voordien nog nooit eerder van gehoord. Na 3 weken opname in 2001 was dit de diagnose, geen behandeling sloeg aan en ik moest maar wachten tot er een KNIK kwam. Heb zelf een bloeddrukmeter gekocht omdat ik toch een vinger aan de pols wilde houden. Heb toen kontakt opgenomen met de kruisvereniging voor lotgenoten kontakt. Daar kwam na diverse persberichten, nooit respons op. Niemand wist waar ik het over had. 
Uiteindelijk diverse malen naar een natuur-arts geweest. Ik ben niet alternatief ingesteld, maar je doet wat. Dit kostte veel geld zonder enig resultaat. Zo langzamerhand alle reguliere specialisten gezien. Niemand wist antwoord op mijn klachten. Zit het dan toch tussen de oren? 
Ook bij mij vertoonden de urine en bloeduitslagen geen bijzonderheden. Bij toeval werd de afwijkende linkerbijnier in december 2006 ontdekt. 
Je blijft met veel vragen zitten. Vanwaar dan deze klachten? Dan moet er toch wat in het bloed niet goed zitten? Anders had ik die klachten toch niet? Ook ik heb veel last van vreselijk hinderlijk geruis in mijn hoofd en soms uren een (hart)kloppend gedreun er doorheen. Mijn darmen werken ook niet zoals het moet. Vaak te prutterige ontlasting. Ook krijg ik steeds meer spierklachten waarvoor ik nu een fysiotherapeut raadpleeg. Aanstaande donderdag heb ik een afspraak met een chirurg. Ik ben benieuwd. Jullie horen nog van mij.
Groetjes Nolly

----------


## nolly4

Beste allemaal,
Na het bezoek aan de chirurg volgde de anaestesist en nu maar wachten op een oproep om geopereerd te worden. Hoe langer wachten hoe meer beren op de weg. 
De chirurgen doen de operatie met z'n tweeën en beginnen met een kijkoperatie, maar maken misschien de incisie groter als ze er niet goed bij kunnen komen. 
De verwachting is een opname duur van ongeveer 5 dagen. De bijnier zal worden verwijderd inclusief tumor. 
Wie heeft ervaring over de periode erna ? 
Groetjes Nolly

----------


## Petra717

Ik heb geen ervaring Nolly. 

Maar wens je het allerbeste en heel veel sterkte! 
Mogen het beste voor je uitpakken! 

toodles, 
Petra

----------


## yong

Ik ben onlangs geopereerd aan de bijniertumor bij Erasmus MC. Bij de operatie is de bijnier en tumor verwijderd. De eerste week na de operatie is vreselijk pijn. Ik ben nu aan het herstellen. Mijn advies: na operatie, veel rusten!

----------


## nolly4

Beste mensen,
Als er niets tussen komt, word ik 20 april geopereerd.
Hartelijk dank voor jullie goede wensen.
In een volgend bericht hoop ik meer over mijn ervaringen te kunnen vertellen.
Groetjes Nolly.

----------


## anita84

Hallo!

Met veel belangstelling heb ik dit topic gelezen...
Ik sta namelijk ook voor een operatie van een bijnier. Er is bij mij een feochromocytoom vastgesteld in de rechterbijnier. Die zullen ze wegnemen door middel van een kijkoperatie... 
Heeft er iemand ervaring met het herstellen van deze operatie? Duurt dit lang? Ondervind je lang hinder?
Alvast bedankt!

Anita

----------


## Ger

Hallo,
Ik heb vorige week, van mijn internist, te horen gekregen dat mijn linker bijnier verwijderd moet worden i.v.m. feochromocytoom. Deze is geconstateerd op een nucleaire scan en een ct-scan.
De 18e april heb ik mijn eerste afspraak met de chirurg. Hij zal mij vast gaan vertellen wat er allemaal gaat gebeuren, maar het houdt mij toch veel bezig.
Het is de eerste keer dat ik opgenomen word in een ziekenhuis, hoewel ik er zelf werk (maar als psyschiatrisch verpleegkundige, dus slecht somatisch onderlegen...)

Ik slik nu een betablokker, Trandate 1200mg, en heb last van de bijwerkingen.
De internist had het over alfa- en betablokkers en dat dit een dermate remming moet geven op de hormoonproductie om een forse stijging van de bloeddruk tijdens de operatie te voorkomen. Hij spak over het geven van niet-geregistreerde middelen omdat trandat het laatste middel was wat voor mij in aanmerking kwam.

Ik ben, net als Rianne, nieuwsgierig wat er gaat gebeuren. Kan iemad mij vertellen hoe een operatie verloopt, wat er gedaan wordt, hoe lang, moet je opgenomen zijn?
Ik weet hier niets van, ook niet of ik me zorgen moet gaan maken, wat is de succesgarantie? 
Dit alles speelt mij vaker door mijn hoofd en daarom zoek ik wat antwoorden. Ik weet dat ik deze vragen de 18e moet stellen, maar op sommige momenten lijkt de 18e zo ver weg.

Alvast bedankt voor jullie eventuele reacties,
groet,
Ger

----------


## Ger

nog even aansluitend op mijn bovenstaande vragen...

In de laatste alinea schrijf ik dat ik, net als Rianne, nieuwsgierig ben naar wat gaat gebeuren, ik bedoel eigenlijk *Anita84*. 
De brief van Rianne is al van enkele jaren geleden en ik hoop dat het beter met haar is.
Ik wilde dit toch even rechtzetten. Anita, veel sterkte en succes met de operatie en jouw herstel. Laat weten hoe het jou afgegaan, ik ben zeer benieuwd.
Groet, Ger

----------


## anita84

Hoi Ger & anderen,

Ik ben wel al bij een chirurg geweest: hij gaat mijn bijnier verwijderen via een kijkoperatie, drie of vier "gaatjes" in mijn zij, net onder de ribben..
Zou daarna nog 3-4 dagen in het ziekenhuis moeten blijven, maar ik moet wel al een hele week op voorhand, in het ziekenhuis starten met medicatie, om de hormonenproductie te doen dalen. Al bij al dus wel een redelijk lange ziekenhuisopname... Waarschijnlijk zal de operatie voor begin mei zijn.

Weet er iemand iets over de herstelperiode? Hoe lang mag je rekenen voor je weer aan het werk kan? 

Heel veel succes en sterkte nog Ger!

A.

----------


## nolly4

Beste mensen, 
Even een late reaktie op jullie vragen.
Ook ik sta voor de operatie. Aaanstaande donderdagmiddag word ik opgenomen en vrijdag geopereerd. Voor mij is ook alles nog erg onduidelijk. Mijn linker bijnier plus tumor worden verwijderd. Twee chirurgen buigen zich vrijdag over mij. Er wordt begonnen met een zogenaamde kijkoperatie en mochten zij er niet goed bij kunnen komen dan wordt de snee groter gemaakt. Het is nog niet duidelijk hoe en wat en of ik daarna mijn klachten kwijt zal raken. 
Vijf jaar geleden heb ik als medicijn cardura 8 mg gebruikt. Helaas werkte het niet en had als bijwerking incontinentie. Ik had dit er graag voor over als ik daardoor mij beter zou gaan voelen, maar helaas. 
Nu ga ik vol goede moed de vrijdag tegemoet.
Tot later.
Groeten Nolly4

----------


## Ger

Beste Nolly en Anita,

Jullie alvast ook heel veel sterkte gewenst. Ik heb vanmiddag op 14.00u mijn eerste gesprek met de chirurg. Ik ben erg benieuwd naar het hoe en wat. 
Ik heb enkele vragen op papier gezet zodat ik het niet vergeet te vragen. Ook over de herstelperiode en de termijn dat je weer aan het werk kunt.
Ik zal het resultaat hier melden. Nolly sterkte en een voorspoedig herstel !
Groet,
Ger

----------


## Ger

Hallo,

Mijn stand van zaken:
Ik ben vanmiddag (18 april) naar de chirurg geweest en eigenlijk was ik zo weer klaar. Hij leek was pissed omdat er geen MRI was aangevraagd. Er is wel een tumor gesignaleerd op de nucleaire scan maar daarop is niet duidelijk te zien hoe groot deze is. De chirurg heeft mij ook doorgestuurd naar de longarts i.v.m. mijn astmatische aanvallen gedurende de hooikoortsperiode. 
Vandaag zijn röntgenfoto's gemaakt en morgen is een longfunctie onderzoek en aansluitend een afspraak bij de longarts.
Afhankelijk van de afspraak voor de MRI (die nog doorgebeld wordt) moet ik een nieuwe afspraak maken bij de chirurg (2-3 weken).

Mijn vragen aan hem:
Wat houdt de operatie in en wat wordt er gedaan?
Over de operatie kon hij mij nog niet veel zeggen, Het zal in eerste instantie een kijkoperatie worden en afhankelijk of het zo verholpen kan worden, wordt er anders overgegaan op een klassieke operatie: het mes er in! 
Inhoudelijk gaat hij pas tekst en uitleg geven wanneer hij de MRI heeft. Dan kan hij hierover meer vertellen. De grootte van de tumor is medebepalend voor de keuze van de manier van opereren.
Hij kan ook niets zeggen over de duur van de operatie. Wat hij wel kon zeggen was dat de bloeddruk laag moet zijn, omdat er tijdens de operatie de bloeddruk flink gaat stijgen en daarom moet de uitgangswaarde laag zijn. Ik moet dus doorgaan met de medicatie en enkele keren per dag de bloeddruk meten. 

Moet de operatie acuut, is de tumor goedaardig/kwaadaardig?
Ik heb gevraagd of de operatie acuut is; dat is het niet, wel is zeker dat de tumor en de bijnier er uit moeten. Hij zei dat deze tumoren meestal goedaardig zijn, maar het pas definitief gezegd kan worden wanneer het onderzocht is. 

Hoe lang is de opnameduur en de herstelperiode en wanneer ik weer aan het werk kan? 
Hierover kan hij nog niets zeggen omdat hij niet weet hoe groot de tumor is, wat voor soort operatie het wordt en hoe deze verloopt.

Ik zal in ieder geval op dieet moeten om extra kilo's ervan af te krijgen, dat werkt in voordeel bij de operatie. Overgewicht kan een belemmering zijn, maar hij heeft zich er nog niet over uitgelaten of het een werkelijke belemmering is. 
Het consult duurde ongeveer 5 minuten en wordt vervolgd over 2-3 weken.
Dat was het voor nu.

Gisteren nog longfoto's gemaakt, vandaag een longfunctie-onderzoek en een consult bij de longarts. Dan is het wachten op de MRI en een nieuwe afspraak bij de chirurg.

Jullie succes en sterkte, groeten,
Ger

----------


## Ger

Hoi,

Weer een dag verder. 
Na bezoek aan longarts worden nog 2 extra onderzoeken gedaan i.v.m. astmatische klachten door hooikoorts. De longarts wilde dit nog doen voordat hij zijn resulatten aan de chirurg doorgeeft. Dus nog erst een Stikstof-oxydemeting (om stikstofoxyde gehalte in de longen te ebpalen en een Bronciale histamine provocatie, waar ik in oplopende doseringen histamine krijg toegediend en dan wordt steeds het longvolume gemeten.
Ik dacht dat ik alles gehad had, maar de malle molen blijft doordraaien.
Wordt vervolgd!
Groet,
Ger

----------


## Ger

Ik heb vandaag een gesprek gehad met de chirurg en dit is verrassend verlopen. Ik heb hieronder een samenvatting ervan gegeven
Misschien is het een beetje een kliniek opsomming van feiten, maar het is vooral voor mijzelf geweest om alles nog eens duidelijk op een rij te zetten wat er besproken is. Ik hoop dat de weergave volledig is.

Ik weet ook niet of ik blij moet zijn met dit gesprek, ik word nu niet geopereerd, maar de uitkomsten van de onderzoeken stellen mij nog niet volkomen gerust. Ik had opgekeken tegen dit gesprek omdat ik niet graag opgenomen wilde worden en ik er van uit ging dat ik vandaag de opnamedatum zou horen. Ik had mij er al schoorvoetend bij neergelegd dat ik een poosje afhankelijk zou zijn van anderen m.b.t. mijn ADL......... Gelukkig gaat dat nu niet door, dat vind ik voor nu het pluspunt, maar het aantal vraagtekens is toegenomen. Zeker ook door de vraagtekens die de chirurg heeft. Ik kan niet anders doen dan afwachten en maar gewoon weer: 'aon de geng' gaan. 

Samenvattend:

	Op de MRI was op de linker bijnier eigenlijk geen duidelijk feochromocytoom te zien, dus geen gezwel. 
	Wel was er een wazig gebied te zien, mogelijk het gezwel, van ongeveer 2 cm groot, maar dat kon hij pas duidelijk krijgen bij een operatie. Maar hij denkt dat het gezwel er wel zit.
	Op de MRI was wel te zien dat bij, of net boven, de rechter nier een hypervasculaire nodus was (soort knobbel) die onder het middenrif gesitueerd was.
	Volgens de chirurg zat deze nodus op een zeer vreemde en unieke plaats.
	De nieren, lever en het gebied er om heen waren schoon.

Het dilemma van de chirurg is:

	Wanneer hij de linkerbijnier zou verwijderen kan hij geen garantie geven dat de klachten verholpen zijn.
	Zou hij daarna constateren dat ook de rechterbijnier verwijderd moet worden heeft dit tot gevolg dat ik de rest van mijn leven, volgens hem, zware medicatie moet gaan slikken.
	De knobbel aan de rechterkant, bij het middenrif, zou verwijderd moeten worden, maar dit is een zware operatie, maar dat is niet acuut.
	Kortom: hij weet het niet en hij twijfelt over opereren.

Opties:

	Bij twijfel over nut van positief resultaat, wel of geen operatie?
	Chirurg wilt overleg. 

Afgesproken is:

	De chirurg gaat overleggen met de internist;
	Hij gaat ook de casus bespreken met het UMC (Utrechts Medisch Centrum), omdat de nodus op een unieke plek zit en het UMC dé deskundigheid heeft op dit gebied;
	Het is niet onmogelijk dat hij doorverwijst naar UMC;
	Voorlopig geen operatie;
	30 mei stond al een consult bij de internist gepland, deze moet doorgaan;
	1 juni terug komen op consult bij de chirurg.

Ik hoop dat ik het zo wat duidelijk heb gemaakt, in ieder geval voor mijzelf staat het mooi op een rijtje, zoals dat voor een ietwat neurotisch iemand betaamt.

Het is dus nu weer wachten op het vervolg en op wat er vanuit het UMC aan voorstellen komt.
Wat ik zelf vervelend vind is dat de duidelijkheid die er was weer weg is en alles weer onduidelijk is en voorlopig ook zo blijft. Ik had mij al ingesteld om snel onder het mes te gaan, maar dat zit er nu niet in. 
Zoals het nu is laat ik voorlopig ook nog niet in mij snijden. Gezien de unieke en vreemde plek van de nodus en het feit dat dit een zware operatie wordt, wil ik eerst weten OF dat ding er wel uit moet en wat de consequenties zijn wanneer alles zo is en zo blijft zoals het nu is.
Wat betreft het feochomocytoom, waar aan gedacht werd is het duidelijk: dat moest er uit omdat ik anders of hart en vaatklachten kon krijgen i.v.m. voortdurend te hoge bloeddruk en verhoogde kans op een hersenbloeding.

Nu ligt het voor mij weer anders en ik hou hier niet van!
Dus al met al verrassend, maar hoe meer ik er over nadenk, hoe minder enthousiast ik hier over ben.
Tot zover.
Ger

----------


## groupke

hallo allemaal,

ik ben op 20 april 2007 geopereerd van een bijniertumor in het uz van gent in belgie. ik namelijk ook belgische. ben 45 jaar. de tumor was kwaadaardig en bijnier en tumor zijn dus ondertussen verwijderd. ik had niet echt veel klachten, alleen sinds begin dit jaar een extreme vermoeidheid en af en toe pijn in mjn rechterzijde. de operatie is ondertussen goed verlopen. het is een gewone operatie geworden omdat de tumor vrij groot was (11 cm). de operatie is vrij zwaar maar ik had ook extra een morfinepomp gekregen voor de pijn en dat viel eigenlijk dus goed mee. na 5 dagen was ik van ongeveer elk infuus met medicatie enzo en morfinepomp af en herstelde ik nogal vlug. enkel nog pijnstillers. na 14 dagen ben ik ontslagen uit het ziekenhuis. nu be ik nog vrij moe en heb ook totaal geen fysiek meer en zijn de spieren erg verzwakt. maar toch voel ik me goed en heb niet echt veel mijn meer. vooral af en toe kortademig en de buikspieren die samentrekken omdat die afgesneden werden en terug aan elkaar genaaid tijdens de operatie.
ik hoop hiermee toch iemand wat moed te geven. het is wel even schrikken als je de diagnose hoort, maar voorlopig moet ik dus enkel regelmatig scan laten nemen om op te volgen of tumor niet terug komt. verder mag ik alles eten, drinken, doen en laten en moet ik geen medicatie nemen.
succes,
groupke

----------


## Ger

Hallo,

Goed om te horen dat het goed met jou gaat Groupke. Naïef van mij, maar ik ben er steeds vanuit gegaan dat de tumor goedaardig is, omdat dat ook vaker zo schijnt te zijn..... Dus niet.
Mijn diagnose Feochromocytoom wordt weer in twijf getrokken en de onderzoeken starten weer opnieuw. Stoppen met de medicatie en weer starten bij het begin.

Vandaag (23 mei) naar de internist geweest. Ook hij was verbaasd over de uitslag van de MRI en is zeer benieuwd naar het overleg UMC en de chirurg.
De internist blijft volhouden dat de lab.-uitslagen, symptomen, CT-scan en de nucleaire scan duiden op een feochromocytoom op de linkerbijnier. Het schijnt dat deze gezwellen langs de hele ruggewervel kunnen voorkomen van nek tot aan sacraal-gedeelte (hoogte van de blaas) of op de bijnieren. Op de CT-scan waren geen tumoren bij de ruggewervels te zien, wel één bij de linker bijnier. 
Afspraak:
- uitslag overleg van de chirurg met UMC (Utrechts medisch Centrum, heeft een gespecialistische kennis over feochromocytoom); 1 juni is afspraak bij de chirurg;
- afbouwen van de Trandate (betablokker ook wel Labetalol), nu naar 2 x 200mg en over 2 weken alles stop; 
- dagelijks frequent de bloeddruk meten omdat door afbouw van de Trandate de bloeddruk weer kan stijgen; 
- bij hoge bloeddruk of bij 'hormoon opvliegers' opnieuw contact opnemen met de internist en dan worden andere medicatie afgesproken.
- 11-12-13 juni 24 uurs urine opvangen om opnieuw de hormoonspiegels te bepalen. 
- 25 juni opnieuw naar de internist.

Het blijft dus allemaal onduidelijk en het wordt voorlopig zeker geen operatie. Ik ben zeer benieuwd wat de chirurg mij te melden heeft.
Dat was het. het blijft vreemd........

Mijn verhaal wordt vervolgd, groetjes en sterkte,
Ger

----------


## Ger

Beste mensen,

Het Feochromocytoompje-update........
Vandaag naar de chirurg geweest en het was een kort bezoekje.
Hij had de CT-scans en MRI naar Utrecht gestuurd, maar die wilden ook alle lab-waardes hebben en therapieplanning.
Hij heeft nog geen bericht terug van Utrecht dus over 1 maand terugkomen.
Hem nog gevraagd of, mogelijk, beide knobbels kunnen groeien, maar dat was minimaal. Daarnaast zou ik het merken aan verandering van de bloeddruk, die zou dan weer gaan stijgen. Hij dacht wel nog steeds dat ik ooit geopereerd moest worden, maar voorlopig niet. 

Afspraak:
- Beleid van de Internist volgen: Trandate afbouwen en opnieuw 3 x 24 uurs urine opvangen voor hormoonbepalingen. 
- Regelmatig (2 x daags) bloeddruk controleren 
- 2 juli terugkomenin de hoop dat er antwoord was van Utrecht.
- Maandag contact met de bedrijfsarts om mij (in fases) beter te gaan melden.

Dat was het,
Fijn weekend en groeten,
Ger

----------


## Ger

hallo allemaal,

Het laatste nieuws van mijn ziek-zijnfront maar nog niet van mijn klachten. Daarover is het laatste woord nog niet gezegd en daarover dus meer....

Ik ga mij weer voor 100% beter melden, hoewel ik dat niet ben.
Ik ben naar de internist geweest en deze was erg verrast dat mijn hormoonspiegelwaardes in de urine meer dan gehalveerd waren.
Hoe het komt vindt hij een raadsel.
Wat te gaan doen is voor hem een nog groter raadsel. 
Afgesproken is dat: 
- ik de Trandate (medicatie) voorlopig blijf behouden; 
- er gewacht wordt op de melding vanuit Utrecht naar de chirurg, hopelijk op 2 juli, 
- wanneer dat geen resultaat oplevert word ik doorverwezen voor een second opinion naar een feochromocytoom-specialist in het Radboud in Nijmegen.

Omdat een en ander in tijd nogal gaat duren, heb ik, in overleg met de bedrijfsarts, besloten om mij beter te melden. Ik heb over 2 weken vakantie dus het komt wel goed........
Dat was het voor nu, groetjes en tot een volgende update!

Ger

----------


## Ger

Hallo,

De laatste nieuwtjes van mijn bezoek aan de chirurg vandaag en kort samengevat: geen bijzonderheden.
Dus voor de diegene die nu wilt afhaken: het wordt vervolgd.
Voor de diehards het volgende:

Vandaag naar de chirurg geweest. 
Hij had de uitslag van Utrecht nog niet binnen en gaat hier nu actief voor bellen.
Ook hij vindt het een merkwaardige casus en hij weet ook niet wat hij er mee aanmoet. 
Hij heeft besloten om het komende maandag in het groot medisch overleg in met Maaslandziekenhuis te bespreken.
Daarnaast zal hij met Utrecht bellen en naar hun mening vragen.
12 Juli moet ik opnieuw naar de chirurg en dan hoopt hij een definitieve diagnose en prognose te hebben. Hij zal hier ook de mogelijke verwijzing naar Nijmegen bij betrekken.
Van opereren komt voorlopig niets en ik heb hem medegedeeld dat, zolang er geen duidelijke diagnose is en doelstelling voor een operatie, er wat mij betreft niet geopereerd wordt.
Wordt vervolgd.........

Paracetamol is goed tegen hoofdpijn, Nexium, tegen maagpijn en Imodium tegen diaree. Net nog geen gebruik hiervan hoeven te maken.
groetjes,
Ger

----------


## Ger

hallo,

Het is 12 juli: Sandra (zie ander hoofdstuk over feochromocytoom) wordt vandaag opgenomen ter voorbereiding op haar operatie. Heel veel succes en sterkte en een voorspoedig herstel !!!!!

Ik zou vandaag naar de chirug moeten gaan voor het advies van een of andere prof. uit het UMC. Maar dat advies laat nog op zich wachten de het consult vandaag is geannuleerd en verschoven naar 27 juli......

Een gebed zonder einde, maar Sandra ik zal aan je denken en een kaarsje opsteken (limburgs gebruik)

----------


## nolly4

Beste allemaal,
Hier is dan eindelijk weer een reaktie van mij. Door een heel vervelende storing in mijn internetverbinding kon ik geen kontakt met jullie maken. Gelukkig is die nu opgeheven.
20 April ben ik geopereerd en is de linkerbijnier plus tumor verwijderd. Hoe groot de tumor was is mij niet duidelijk. Het was tussen de specialisten (heren chirurgen) een Babylonische spraakverwarring. De één zei zeker 5 cm, een ander 2 cm en eerst volgens de scan ruim 4 cm. Maar gelukkig ben ik de zaak kwijt. Het was een goedaardige tumor. De operatie is zonder complicaties verlopen. Het is een kijkoperatie geworden. Wel direct na de operatie heel erg veel pijn gehad. Werd goed bestreden. 
Donderdag opname en maandagmiddag naar huis. Ook over de dag van ontslag was men het niet met elkaar eens. De een zei maandagmorgen. De volgende maandagmiddag en een derde dinsdag.
Het thuis zijn viel mij eerst heel erg tegen. Ik woon alleen dus alles moet je dan ook zelf weer doen. Een kopje thee zetten bijvoorbeeld was nog te veel. Dat had ik niet verwacht. Ik dacht: "Och, dat doe ik even". Mooi niet! 
Mijn advies is dan ook: zorg dat je wat hulp hebt, want dit doe je niet even. Het is toch een hele ingreep.
Wat voor mij teleurstellend is, is dat ik mijn klachten niet kwijt ben.
Wel ben ik niet meer suf, zelfs het tegenovergestelde en mijn ontlasting is weer normaal. Dus wel iets bereikt. 
Nu moeten wij nog verder onderzoeken. Een scan van het hart heb ik al gehad en volgende week ga ik voor een echo van het hart.
Morgen weer naar de endocrinoloog.
Ook daar is het zoeken wat er nog meer allemaal speelt. 
Ik ben benieuwd, maar jullie horen nog van mij.
Allemaal veel sterkte gewenst.
Ik blijf het volgen.
Groeten van Nolly.

----------


## Ger

Hallo Nolly,

Goed om te lezen dat jij jouw operatie achter de rug hebt, ondanks de vele vervelenden bijkomstigheden na de operatie. Denk je alles gehad te hebben en dan komt het revalideren nog eens er boven op. 
Jammer is dat je niet klachtenvrij bent en dat je weer verder moet gaan in de malle molen van de gezondheidszorg.
De internist en de chirurg die mij behandelen zitten ook met de handen in het haar en geven toe gat ze het niet meer weten. "Een merkwaardige casus" staat in mijn dossier en de chirurg heeft info ingewonnen bij het UMC en de internist wil mij verwijzen naar Nijmegen. 
Voorlopig laat ik me niet opereren: te veel onduidelijkheden.
Ik hoop dat de revalidatie voorspedig is en ik wens jou heel veel succes met al jouw vervolgonderzoeken.
Ik ben benieuwd naar jouw volgende bericht. Tot dan, succes en groetjes,
Ger

----------


## Lspekkie

Beste mensen,

Half maart ben ik (22 jaar) op vakantie gegaan naar Spanje. Hoewel ik mij voor de vakantie al een paar dagen niet lekker voelde ben ik daar in een restaurant onwel geworden. Ik had continu het gevoel van de wereld te gaan. Vervolgens met een ambulance naar het ziekenhuis vervoerd waar een zeer hoge bloeddruk werd geconstateerd (ca. 220-140). Na een injectie mocht ik weer naar huis, wel met het advies mij in Nederland verder te laten zoeken. De resterende dagen daar niet lekker gevoeld, opnieuw een hoge bloeddruk en nog een keer een plaatselijke (Nederlandse) nogal laconieke huisarts laten komen.

Terug in Nederland opnieuw de aanvallen gehad en in de periode maart/april 1 nacht in het MCRZ te Rotterdam gelegen en een week in het Haga ziekenhuis locatie Sportlaan Den Haag (dit buiten een aantal bezoekjes aan de eerste hulp). Steeds weer hetzelfde ritueel van hartfilmpje, bloed prikken etc.
Dan weer een 24uurs bloeddrukmeting etc. etc…

Hoewel zowel mijn vervangend huisarts als het MCRZ het reeds op hyperventilatie/stress hadden gegooid wilde men in het Haga Ziekenhuis verder onderzoek en na een aantal 24-uurs urinetesten, een ct-hersenscan (omdat ik me afwezig voelde + verslechterd zicht) en een MRI-scan van het niergebied, mocht ik weer naar huis. Omdat ik voor mijn volgende poliafspraak reeds een keer op de eerste hulp was geweest met een behoorlijke aanval (hoge bloeddruk, duizeligheid etc.) besloot de internist ook nog eens een echo van de nieren te maken en de gebruikte aprovel 150mg op te hogen naar 300mg. Omdat de bloeddruk nu op peil was, hevige aanvallen hierdoor wegbleven, mocht ik in augustus terugkomen op de poli. Mijn klachten zoals duizeligheid en hoofdpijn waren volgens de internist te wijten aan het feit dat mijn lichaam lange tijd een hoge bloeddruk was gewend en deze nu circa een paar weken moest omschakelen.

Dit omschakelen gebeurde echter niet en tot mijn geluk kon ik me wenden tot mijn eigen huisarts welke het hele gebeuren niet vertrouwde en een second (eigenlijk al third) opinion wenste.
Ondertussen regelmatig met klachten bij hem aan de bel (soms huilend) en mail gehangen. Hij stond en staat er voor me, vindt me reëel en niet paniekerig, heeft middels een test hyperventilatie uit weten te sluiten en kan zich niet bij de hoge bloeddruk neerleggen gezien mijn leeftijd. Vanaf begin juli gaat het dankzij mijn huisarts beter omdat we een aantal maal van medicatie zijn veranderd en gezien zijn vermoedde van een feochromocytoom, hij naast de inmiddels gestartte betablokkers ook alfablokkers voorschreef. Tevens heeft hij er voor gezorgd de geplande afspraak bij de internist in het Ikazia ziekenhuis te Rotterdam te vervroegen. De internist daar nam mij, mede dankzij de verklaring van mijn huisarts uiterst serieus en middels een SMS-scan (total body, radiocatieve injectie) had men binnen een paar weken (eerste week augustus) een verhoogde radioactiviteit in de buurt van de bijnier geconstateerd.

Sinds 2 weken gaat het weer slechter, met name een extreem gejaagd gevoel overheerst. Medicijnen hierdoor verhoogd, echter zonder effect. Weer met een aanval op de eerste hulp belandt, echter weer hetzelfde ritueel, bloed in orde (alleen wat verhoogde spieractiviteit), hartfilmpje in orde, bloeddruk hoog. Gelukkig heeft mijn huisarts nu een middel tegen de gejaagdheid gegeven en staat morgen een ct-scan van het niergebied gepland. Met mijn bezoek aan de eerste hulp gistermiddag heb ik toch nog wel iets bereikt. Mijn volgende afspraak bij de internist staat mede dankzij haar vakantie pas over 5 weken gepland, echter nu mag mijn huisarts eerder verhaal halen over de uitslag.
Dit was mijn verhaal van het vermoedelijk feochromocytoom tot dusver. Hoewel ik het kort heb proberen te houden is het verhaal toch behoorlijk lang geworden. Ik hoop dat jullie wat hebben aan mijn advies om je gevoel te volgen en je vooral niet te laten afschepen door de ‘witte jassen’. Ik was gek genoeg ergens blij dat er een verhoogde radioactiviteit gevonden was en ik hoop ergens dat er nu een goedaardig tumortje gevonden wordt zodat ik aan al dat gezeik behandeld kan worden.

Klachten sinds maart:

- hoge bloeddruk 
- onrustig (zenuwachtig gevoel vanuit benen), opgejaagd
- rare hoofdpijn 
- pijn rug 
- duizeligheid 
- pijn in de borst 
- nekpijn 
- hongerig gevoel, licht voelen 
- extreme vermoeidheid 
- rode ogen 
- slechter zicht 
- raar uit mijn ogen kijken, grote pupillen 
- kloppingen/spiertrekkingen op met name benen en armen 
- slapende benen/armen 
- hartkloppingen na inspanning 
- oorsuizen 
- afwezig gevoel, suf
- opvliegers 

Bij hevige aanvallen (na gebruik medicijnen vrij gering)
- continu gevoel flauw te vallen
- koud/ rillingen
- klamme handen
- bleek worden
- extreem hoge bloeddruk
- misselijk
- zenuwachtig/ angstig

Klachten voorheen:
alleen vaak keelpijn en na ooglaseren augustus voor pijn in borst bij dokter geweest.
Ook knobbeltje in de hals, maar men vermoedt dat dit een kliertje is.

Klachten familie:
- vernauwde bloedvaten, tia's
- hartklachten
- nierklachten

Medicijnen:
eerst aprovel 150 mg, later opgehoogd naar 300 mg, vanwege klachten overgegaan op betablokkers 5mg, vanwege aanhoudende problemen (en als experiment) gepaard met alfablokkers 4mg, later opgehoogd naar 8mg. Nu ook Oxazepam tegen opgejaagd gevoel.

----------


## Catharina

Met veel interesse dit forum gelezen. Ik ben ook op zoek naar oplossingen. Regelmatig heb ik aanvallen van hoge bloeddruk, en hartkloppingen, vooral na eten. Veel afgevallen. Volgens artsen en internist: spastische darm. Slik betablokkers, zuurremmers, duspatal en voor nood nifedipine. Op echo was alleen een galsteen te zien waar ik geen last van zou hebben. Verder diarree, soms geel en veel buikpijn aan linkerkant. Zou dit ook aan de bijnier kunnen liggen? Ben weer naar de internist verwezen, maar kan pas over een maand terecht. Heeft iemand een idee hoe ik verder moet komen?
Bedankt en sterkte iedereen, Catharina

----------


## Liezie

Als ik jullie verhalen zo lees denk ik: ach, mijn klachten vallen nog wel mee dus ik heb het vast niet! Maar toch bij mij ook het vermoeden feochromocytoom.

Lspekkie, gezien je naam en leeftijd en geruchten hier uit het dorp ;o) denk ik dat ik weet wie je bent en dat je dezelfde, ontzettend lieve huisarts heb die ik ook heb. Hij moedigt me echt aan om door te zetten met de onderzoeken en heeft me nog nooit het gevoel gegeven dat ik zeurde.

In ieder geval, mijn verhaal:
Ongeveer een jaar geleden ineens vreselijke acute pijn in mijn rechter bovenbuik. Door de huisarts doorverwezen naar de SEH in verband met vermoeden longembolie. Bloeduitslagen waren inderdaad niet goed, CT-scan gemaakt maar longembolie uitgesloten. Wel sloeg voortudurend de monitor op alarm met de melding van in ieder geval een verschrikkelijk hoge hartslag, of de rest normaal was weet ik eigenlijk niet. Door een verpleegkundige werd het alarm uitgezet met de mededeling: 'ach, dat doet hij wel vaker'. Naar huis gestuurd met een receptje voor paracetamol, daar doe je het toch voor he.....

Pijnklachten verdwenen na een dag of 2, maar kwamen bij de minste of geringste inspanning weer opzetten. Terug naar de huisarts. Daarbij een hartslag van rond de 130 in rust geconstateerd. Doorverwezen naar de cardioloog, die met verschillende onderzoeken geen bijzonderheden heeft weten te vinden behalve dan die hoge hartslag in rust. 

Klachten van pijn in rechter zij en rug bleven, daarbij kwamen hartkloppingen bij lichte inspanning, en soms bij geen inspanning. Ook was (en ben) ik verschrikkelijk moe. Ongeveer mei van dit jaar kreeg ik hierbij een soort 'aanvallen' van ineens bleek wegtrekken, kotsmisselijk worden, heel erg zweten en duizeligheid. Net of ik niet goed gegeten had, maar dat had ik wel en mijn bloedsuikers waren ook normaal. Dit ging vaker gebeuren. In ieder geval bij inspanning, maar soms ook vanuit het niets of werd ik er 's nachts wakker van. Daarbij soms heel erg veel pijn in mijn zij, rug en bovenbuik.Terug naar de huisarts, die heeft me 24-uurs urine laten doen met het vermoeden van een feochromocytoom. De uitslagen waren normaal, ben toen doorverwezen naar de internist van het Ikazia. 

Daar ben ik vorige week geweest, ik dacht dat ik dus geen feochromocytoom heb omdat de urine-uitslagen normaal waren en ik in normale situaties geen hoge bloeddruk heb, maar volgens de internist biedt 1 keer 24-uurs urine geen uitsluitsel, zeker niet als je hem hebt bijgehouden op een rustige dag, en is een continue hoge bloeddruk ook geen criterium.

Nu dus weer bloed laten prikken en moet twee keer 24-uurs urine bijhouden. 1 keer gewoon, en 1 keer als ik zo'n 'aanval' krijg. Dat is tot nu toe niet gebeurd (gelukkig). Wel de losse symptomen. De hoge hartslag is altijd aanwezig, vaak ook hartkloppingen en zweten of misselijkheid. Echt die aanvallen van alles tegelijk nog niet. 

Dus....over 3 weken weer terug, ben benieuwd. Het speelt toch wel door je hoofd!
Ik vraag me wel af of er bij mensen met deze klachten uiteindelijk ook een andere diagnose gesteld is...

----------


## Erica1970

Hoi, het lijkt of ik over mezelf lees! Ben nu negen maanden bezig met onderzoeken, hartslagmeters, bloeddrukmeters, 24-uurs urinetest en het einde van het liedje? Vitamine B12 tekort (mijn maagvlies neemt de Vitamine B12 uit het voedsel niet op)! Zegt men althans, ik geloof er niks van dat dat alle klachten veroorzaakt, maar wie weet, voel me al wel wat minder moe na de eerste drie prikken vorige week. Hoef over een half jaar pas terug te komen bij de internist, maar heb weer meer last van hartkloppingen en als dat zo doorgaat, ga ik volgende week weer naar de huisarts. 

Ik wil jou heel veel succes en sterkte wensen, hopelijk kunnen ze binnenkort verder met testen en krijg je uitsluitsel!

Groetjes,
Erica1970

----------


## Ger

Hallo,

Nou mijn onderzoeken beginnen op een echte soap te lijken nu.
Ik had een afspraak met de chirurg en hij had overlegd met het UMC i.v.m. de operatie.. Dit gaat nu definitief niet door.

Vorige week bij de internist geweest. 
Bij de laatste controle van 3 x 24 uurs urine bleek dat de hormonenspiegels in de urine gedaald waren tot net iets boven de maximale waarde, terwijl dit eers een 4 voudige was.
Mijn bloeddruk wordt onder controle gehouden door de Trandate (labetalol) en die is goed.
Ik heb wel weer meer last van transpiratie aanvallen.
De internist weet het ook niet meer, en ik word er ook simpel van.
Afgesproken nu is om de medicatie te stoppen, ik weer regelmatig de bloeddruk gaan meten, zeker op transiratie-momenten. Wanneer deze 'aanvallen' aanhouden moet ik weer 24 uurs urine opvangen en dan stuurt hij mij door naar het Radboud in Nijmegen. hij zegt dat daar de superspecialisten zitten m.b.t. feochromocytoom.

Al met al: ik ben terug bij af. 
Over 5 maanden heb ik weer een afspraak met de internist en dan ben ik ruim 1 jaar bezig met het duidelijk krijgen van mijn klachten.
Tot zo ver mijn verhaal. 

Zo zie je Liezie dat jet een heel gedoe kan zijn en misschien rolt en nu een andere diagnose uit of worden alle onderzoeken gewoon weer opnieuw gedaan. Succes en sterkte!
Hetzelfde geldt voor Erica. jij ook succes en sterkte !

groetjes,
Ger

----------


## groupke

onlangs ben ik weer geopereerd (derde maal in drie maanden dankzij eerste mislukte operatie in sint-niklaas). nu blijkt dat ik dus inderdaad bijnierkanker heb: de tumor wordt nu steeds omschreven als een bijniercarcinoom. wat is het verschil met feochromosythoom?
laatste onderzoeken van vorige maandag na scan zijn heel positief: momenteel geen tumor. terug scan binnen drie maanden. kan iemand mij een oplossing geven indien ik volgende keer terug een tumor zou hebben? blijkbaar bestaat er geen enkele behandeling, chemo of bestraling enkel steeds opnieuw chirurgie. men kan toch niet elke drie maand opereren? gelukkig herstel ik vrij vlot van een operatie; voel me gezien de omstandigheden vrij goed maar ben bang voor de toekomst. kunnen jullie me wat meer inlichtingen geven alsjeblief?
met vriendelijke groeten

----------


## Liezie

Hoi, ik ben verder ook geen dokter dus weet ook niet goed wat de behandelingsmogelijkheden zijn. Dat zou je je arts zelf moeten vragen als je daar weer bent.

Ik weet wel dat een feochromocytoom een tumor is op de bijnier (soms ook op een andere plek). Ondanks wat veel mensen denken is een tumor niet altijd kwaadaardig. Tumor is gewoon een ander woord voor 'gezwel'. Een feochromocytoom is dus niet altijd kwaadaardig (en dus ook niet per definitie kanker). 
Een carcinoom is wel altijd kwaadaardig en kanker, dus dat is het verschil. Als de feochromocytoom op je bijnier dus kwaadaardig blijkt te zijn geven ze het gewoon een ander naampje....

----------


## lisa1

hallo ik ben lisa, loop al 2,5 jaar alle hoofdpijnklinieken plat i.v.m. ernstige hoofdpijnklachten, ook tijdens sex, niemand kon wat vinden zou wel stress zijn, loop ook al jaren bij AMC i.v.m. darmproblemen en tijdens het maken van een scan vonden ze een plek op de bijnier. nog niet zogroot, maar wel ernstig genoeg voor verder onderzoek, vandaag weer uitslag gehad op o.a. urinetest en een of ander bloedonderzoek, 2 testen waren negatief 1 test was positief, dit zou hoge bloeddruk veroorzaken, zweten en zware hoofdpijn, dit alles klopt in mijn patroon, mijn bloeddruk kan zo opeens ophoog schieten (terwijl altijd te lage bloeddruk hebben gehad) waarbij ik ga zweten en een paar uur later migraine heb wat door de huisarts zelfs een keer onderdrukt werd met morfine, omdat niets meer hielp.
door jullie berichten ben ik terug gaan denken en is het allemaal 2,5 jaar geleden begonnen met zware hoofdpijn klachten, bij de huisarts geweest en hij constateerde tevens dat mijn bloeddruk veel te hoog was, zeker voor mij, en niemand heeft ook kunnen bedenken wat het kon zijn.
a.s. maandag ga ik voor een hele dag naar het AMC voor nog een test die de gehele dag duurt daarna weer 3 weken wachten en dan maar afwachten wat er uit komt en wat ze er aan gaan doen, als deze uitslag goed zou zijn wordt ik ieder half jaar gecontroleerd, of je daar nou blij mee moet zijn weet ik niet, iedere keer die onzekerheid en dat afwachten hoe je testen zijn plus je loopt dan nog steeds met je klachten. afwachten maar.
ben wel blij met dit forum je bent in ieder geval niet alleen ondanks dat ze zeggen dat het een zeldzame ziekte is, gelukkig maar.

----------


## Liezie

Hallo!
Ik ben inmiddels weer bij de internist geweest. Bloed en urine waren goed, maarja waar komen de klachten dan vandaan? Vreemde bij mij is dat mijn bloeddruk juist erg laag is. Ik heb nu medicijnen gekregen tegen de hoge hartslag, gebruik ze nu drie dagen en moet zeggen dat ik me echt beter voel. Voel me veel minder gestresst en gehaast en heb ook niet van die opvliegers. Wel moet ik de bloeddruk goed blijven conroleren omdat hij bij aanvallen bij een feochromocytoom ook juist heel erg kan dalen ipv stijgen. Dus...blijkbaar biedt bloed en urine toch genoeg om voorlopig te zeggen dat er niks (geen feochromocytoom iig) aan de hand is. Over drie weken terugkomen om te kijken hoe mijn bloeddruk gaat en wat de medicijnen doen. Waar de klachten dan wel van komen blijft een raadsel, maar ja, misschien kom er ooit nog eens wat uit....

----------


## chage

Hallo,
Mijn naam is Cora en ik ben 38 jaar.
3 augustus 2007 is in het Universitair Ziekenhuis Antwerpen mijn linker bijnier verwijderd. Hierin zat een feochromocytoom van 5 cm. Al ruim 2,5 jaar ben ik aan het dokteren geweest. Ik ben destijds met zware hoofdpijnaanvallen naar mijn huisarts gegaan. Die constateerde hoge bloeddruk en stuurde mij door naar een cardioloog in ziekenhuis Lievensberg in Bergen op Zoom. Deze cardioloog was niet erg onder de indruk van mijn klachten en schreef bloeddrukverlagende pillen voor. Na 1 jaar werd ik met de ambulance afgevoerd omdat ik onwel was geworden (drukkend gevoel in borst, overgeven etc.). Ik werd in het Amphia in Breda gekatheteriseerd en alles bleek in orde. Aangezien ik in Bergen op Zoom niet verder kwam ben ik door mijn huisarts doorverwezen naar Antwerpen. Hier dachten ze aan hartritmestoornissen. Ik heb toen in september en november 2006 een elektrofysiologisch onderzoek gehad. Hier gaan ze met een aantal katheters via de liezen proberen de klachten op te wekken. Zodra de klachten optreden kunnen ze dan via een ablatie zenuwen wegbranden die deze stoornissen veroorzaken. Echter zonder resultaat. Verschillende medicijnen later en steeds meer en zwaardere aanvallen werd uiteindelijk op 19 maart 2007 een pacemaker geplaatst. Ook dit was niet de oplossing. Op 26 juni 2007 had ik tijdens mijn pacemaker controle een andere cardioloog omdat mijn eigen cardioloog verhinderd was. Hij hoorde mijn verhaal aan en had al snel het vermoeden dat het wel eens een feochromocytoom kon zijn. Hij liet mij een 24-uurs urine onderzoek doen en na twee dagen werd ik door hem gebeld met de mededeling dat hij voor 99% zeker was dat het om een feochromocytoom gaat. Ik heb vervolgens drie weken in het ziekenhuis gelegen. De eerste week voor nucleair onderzoek, de tweede week voor de voorbereiding op de operatie en de derde week voor het herstel na de operatie. En ik moet zeggen ik ben een compleet ander mens geworden. Al mijn klachten zijn verdwenen. Mijn klachten waren: hoge bloeddruk tijdens een aanval (250/115) verschrikkelijke hoofdpijn, overgeven, hartkloppingen, kippenvel, zweten. Het is een gevoel dat niet te omschrijven is, maar ik zeg wel eens als iemand zoiets voor het eerst voelt dat je denkt dat het wel eens over en uit is met je. Ik had extreem veel adrenaline en andere hormonen in mijn urine. Adrenaline zit bij een gezond mens rond de 20 bij mijn was dit 800. Ik heb veel geluk gehad werd mijn door de endocrinoloog medegedeeld. Met zulke bloeddrukken is de kans op een hersenbloeding namelijk heel groot. 

groetjes en sterkte allemaal
Cora.

P.S. als je voelt dat het niet goed zit en de artsen weten er geen raad mee geef dan nooit op. Het is mijn redding geweest en niet de vergeten de cardioloog die goed naar mijn verhaal/klachten heeft geluisterd.

----------


## chage

Hallo,
Mijn naam is Cora en ik ben 38 jaar.
3 augustus 2007 is in het Universitair Ziekenhuis Antwerpen mijn linker bijnier verwijderd. Hierin zat een feochromocytoom van 5 cm. Al ruim 2,5 jaar ben ik aan het dokteren geweest. Ik ben destijds met zware hoofdpijnaanvallen naar mijn huisarts gegaan. Die constateerde hoge bloeddruk en stuurde mij door naar een cardioloog in ziekenhuis Lievensberg in Bergen op Zoom. Deze cardioloog was niet erg onder de indruk van mijn klachten en schreef bloeddrukverlagende pillen voor. Na 1 jaar werd ik met de ambulance afgevoerd omdat ik onwel was geworden (drukkend gevoel in borst, overgeven etc.). Ik werd in het Amphia in Breda gekatheteriseerd en alles bleek in orde. Aangezien ik in Bergen op Zoom niet verder kwam ben ik door mijn huisarts doorverwezen naar Antwerpen. Hier dachten ze aan hartritmestoornissen. Ik heb toen in september en november 2006 een elektrofysiologisch onderzoek gehad. Hier gaan ze met een aantal katheters via de liezen proberen de klachten op te wekken. Zodra de klachten optreden kunnen ze dan via een ablatie zenuwen wegbranden die deze stoornissen veroorzaken. Echter zonder resultaat. Verschillende medicijnen later en steeds meer en zwaardere aanvallen werd uiteindelijk op 19 maart 2007 een pacemaker geplaatst. Ook dit was niet de oplossing. Op 26 juni 2007 had ik tijdens mijn pacemaker controle een andere cardioloog omdat mijn eigen cardioloog verhinderd was. Hij hoorde mijn verhaal aan en had al snel het vermoeden dat het wel eens een feochromocytoom kon zijn. Hij liet mij een 24-uurs urine onderzoek doen en na twee dagen werd ik door hem gebeld met de mededeling dat hij voor 99% zeker was dat het om een feochromocytoom gaat. Ik heb vervolgens drie weken in het ziekenhuis gelegen. De eerste week voor nucleair onderzoek, de tweede week voor de voorbereiding op de operatie en de derde week voor het herstel na de operatie. En ik moet zeggen ik ben een compleet ander mens geworden. Al mijn klachten zijn verdwenen. Mijn klachten waren: hoge bloeddruk tijdens een aanval (250/115) verschrikkelijke hoofdpijn, overgeven, hartkloppingen, kippenvel, zweten, blauwe trillende vingers. Het is een gevoel dat niet te omschrijven is, maar ik zeg wel eens als iemand zoiets voor het eerst voelt dat je denkt dat het wel eens over en uit is met je. Ik had extreem veel adrenaline en andere hormonen in mijn urine. Adrenaline zit bij een gezond mens rond de 20 bij mijn was dit 800. Ik heb veel geluk gehad werd mijn door de endocrinoloog medegedeeld. Met zulke bloeddrukken is de kans op een hersenbloeding namelijk heel groot. 

groetjes en sterkte allemaal
Cora.

P.S. als je voelt dat het niet goed zit en de artsen weten er geen raad mee geef dan nooit op. Het is mijn redding geweest en niet de vergeten de cardioloog die goed naar mijn verhaal/klachten heeft geluisterd.

----------


## Erica1970

Hoi Liezie, bij mij bleken alle klachten te komen van Vitamine B12 tekort (wordt niet opgenomen door mijn maagvlies). Daar blijk je dezelfde klachten van te hebben als een feochromocytoom! Misschien het navragen waard, ze testen er niet gelijk op omdat het veelal een gebrek is bij oudere mensen, die niet goed eten.

Sterkte!
Erica

----------


## Liezie

Hoi Erica,

ik zal het even navragen. Moet de 31e weer voor controle. Ik heb wel veel klachten en ook pijn van (volgens mij) mijn maag en slokdarm. Misschien dat het probleem daar inderdaad wel ligt.
Ik werd van de week gebeld dat ik nog voor een extra onderzoek moet komen, dat gaat nou morgen plaatsvinden. Ze gaan me dan op een kanteltafel leggen, ondersteboven houden en dan mijn bloeddruk meten. Heeft denk ik iets te maken met de orthostatische shock (als je opstaat dat het dan zwart voor je ogen wordt), met de kleppen in je vaten ofzo. Had er nog nooit van gehoord, maar het zal wel!
Ben in ieder geval wel blij dat het geen feochromocytoom is en dat de medicijnen tot nu toe wel wat helpen!

----------


## lisa1

hallo 5 november hoor ik de uitslag van de 2e test hoop dat hij positief is dan wordt ik hopelijk geopereerd, want nu constant klachten hoge bloeddruk en vreselijke hoofdpijnen afgelopen week weer in bed gelegen dokter geweest en die heeft het amc gebeld maar kunnen nu nog niets doen omdat ze de uitslag nog niet weten dus wachten maar weer vreselijk, ik had van iemand een berichtje gehad via mail probeerde deze te beantwoorden maar helaas is dit mislukt sorry probeer het deze week nog eens voor allemaal sterkte en ik houd jullie op de hoogte alleen als ik alle nieuwe berichten lees zijn deze van september groetjes lisa

----------


## lisa1

hai cora heerlijk dat het goed met je gaat houd ons op de hoogte jammer dat we allemaal zo lang moeten knokken en wachten met al onze klachten

groetjes lisa

----------


## lisa1

hai liezie wanneer moet je in iededr geval heel veel sterkte zal aan je denken hopelijk komt hier wat uit veel sterkte en hoop gauw wat te horen
\groetjes lisa

----------


## chage

Hallo Lisa, leuk dat je op mijn verhaal reageerde. Ik hoop voor je dat er iets uit de test komt en nog veel belangrijker dat ze je er aan kunnen helpen. Ik ben echt door het oog van de naald gekropen. Als een feochromocytoom niet ontdekt wordt kan het wel eens fataal aflopen. Dit is mij ook zo in het ziekenhuis medegedeeld. 
groetjes Cora.

----------


## Ger

Hallo beste mensen,

Het is alweer een tijd geleden dat ik iets van mij heb laten horen.
Ik ben een poosje 'klachten-vrij' geweest. in die zin dat ik geen last meer had van een hoge bloeddruk, hoofdpijn, dubbel zien etc.

Vorige week is de hoofdpijn weer begonnen. Ik krijg het niet onderdrukt door pijnstillers.
Ook is mijn bloeddruk en hartslag weer aan het stijgen. Ik heb last van dubbel zien. Ik ben ook erg moe en kan eigenlijk de hele dag slapen. Ik heb veel gewerkt dus ik weet eigenlijk niet of ik moe van van het werken of dat de klachten weer terug komen.
Ik heb mij in ieder geval weer ziek gemeld, alleen om uit te rsuten en te slapen. Mocht ik na 4 dagen de klachten nog hebben ga ik weer terug naar de internist. Deze gaat mij niet meer behandelen, maar hij gaat mij doorsturen naar het Radboud in Nijmegen. Hij zegt dat daar de echte specialisten zitten m.b.t. feochromotytoom..
Ik word er gek van wanneer alles weer opnieuw begint. 
Het is een ramp.
Groetjes en beterschap aan jullie allemaal en tot gauw weer,
Ger

----------


## Iemie

Naar aanleiding van heftig transpireren sinds juli dit jaar, is onderzoek gedaan naar feochromocytoom. Urineonderzoek nav. 24 uur urine sparen. Er is een verhoogde waarde aangetroffen. Dat kan echter komen door veel medicijngebruik. Op aanraden van klinisch chemicus moet er over een maand hetzelfde onderzoek plaatsvinden met een aanvullend bloedonderzoek. Er wordt dus serieus naar gekeken. Uiteraard heb ik op deze site gekeken. Er zijn klachten die ik heb, zoals dus het transpireren, nervositeit, kloppend gevoel in mijn hoofd, hoofdpijnen, tintelingen in mijn benen. Door verhoogde schildklier werking, heb ik alleen rechterkwab van de schildklier. Maar inmiddels begint die sneller te werken. Maar nog binnen de norm. 
Ik ben benieuwd of meer mensen problemen hebben op endocrinisch gebied.
Ik vind het het ingewikkelde materie. Helaas ondermijnt het wel mijn leven. Om dat ik sedert mijn 23ste jaar (inmiddels ben ik 58) ook bijholteontekingen heb. (Bijna chronisch).
Ik ben 4 keer geopereerd. Oa. in het LUMC. 
Nu mag ik voorlopig verder "zweten".

----------


## nolly4

Dag Iemie,
Vanavond je berichtje gelezen. Mijn bloeduitslagen blijven ook steeds binnen de norm. Maar wat is normaal? Ieder mens heeft zijn eigen waarden. Al blijf je binnen de norm dan wil dat volgens mij nog niet zeggen dat dat ook jouw norm is. Ook ik ben de helft van mijn schildklier al jaren kwijt. Enkele jaren geleden nog een radio-aktieve behandeling in Groningen in het academisch gehad. De specialist daar zei:"Niet geschoten altijd gemist". Ook dat was natte-vinger-werk. 3 Weken ben ik voor observatie geweest, maar alles bleef binnen de norm behalve de bloeddruk. Daar was men van onder de indruk. 
Zoals je misschien in mijn journaal hebt gelezen is er na jaren tobben toch een tumor te voorschijn gekomen ondanks waarden binnen de norm en ben ik 20 april jl. geopereerd aan een bijniertumor, die zgn "bij toeval" is ontdekt. Ik had "slechts" 8 jaar klachten!!! 
Omdat mijn zweten niet over is, een half jaar na de operatie, (ik ben wel enorm opgeknapt na het verwijderen van de bijnier inclusief tumor), proberen wij nu met bloeddrukverlagende medicijnen mijn zweetbuien onder contrôle te krijgen. Ook natte vinger werk.
Ben hier nog maar enkele dagen mee bezig dus is het afwachten.
Wij kunnen er nog niet goed achter komen wat er allemaal speelt. Het blijkt een hele ingewikkelde zaak te zijn. Ook heb ik af en toe een te laag bloedsuiker. Ook zo iets raars. 
Soms word je het goed zat, al die klachten. Zoals jij ook schrijft verpest (sorry voor het woord) het je leven. Ook je omgeving kijkt wat vreemd naar je omdat je bepaalde zaken de ene keer wel kunt of moet doen en de andere keer lukt het niet. Ik ga nu al op bezoek met een schoon hemd in de tas. Zelfs mijn bovenkleding is af en toe nat. Heel frusterend. Je kunt het ook niet voorkomen. Vooral dat klam zijn vind ik vreselijk. Als je gedoucht hebt moet je je soms twee keer afdrogen want voor je klaar bent kun je opnieuw beginnen.
Ik wens je veel sterkte de komende tijd.
Nolly.

----------


## Iemie

Hallo Nolly, 
Ik heb net jouw verhalen maar weer gelezen. Het is allemaal natte vingerwerk. Jammer! Nog meer jammer is dat jij niet goed opgeknapt bent. Het feit dat ik erg nerveus ben en erg transpireer, lijkt ook veel op spanning. Dat is ongetwijfeld ook zo. Ik heb echter het gevoel dat er meer is. Sinds juli dit jaar. Huisarts vond het slordig om mij het onderzoek naar het feochromocytoom te onthouden. Hij was dus niet erg gemotiveerd. Nu het nog een keer moet, zegt hij dat er niets uit gaat komen. Ik heb mijn bloedruk laten nakijken. Het was 100/150. Prima, aldus huisarts. Mijn "zweetklachten" kreeg ik tijdens heel inspannend werk. Maar het bleef, ook als ik niet werkte. Ik raakte in september geheel over mijn toeren. Ik deed weer dat werk, als invalkracht. Ik werd behoorlijk depressief. Ik slik al jaren antidepressiva, en moest een hogere dosis nemen. Daar kun je ook van gaan tranpireren. 
De huisarts vind nervositeit en spanning een ingewikkelde materie en verdiept zich daar niet in. (Ik heb gelukkig een andere behandelaar.)
Wat jij na het douchen hebt, heb ik ook. Ik word er zo moe van. Na zo'n "zweetaanval", ben ik ook erg moe. Het bonkt in mijn oren en vaak heb ik hoofdpijn. Ik ga as. donderdag naar een hoofdpijnkliniek. Ik ben erg benieuwd. 
Hoe gaat het met de bloeddrukverlagers? Merk jij al wat? Minder zweet? Vermoedelijk is mijn bloedsuiker ook vaak laag. Ik moet vaak even wat eten. Ik heb ook vaak last van schimmelinfecties. Ik ben benieuwd of er meer overeenkomsten zijn tussen jou en mij, naast de halve schildklier.
Ik hoop dat jij nog eens reageert. Misschien kan ik door jouw verhaal duidelijkheid vinden. Het feochromocytoom is volgens de compagnon van de huisarts toch wel zeldzaam. Daarom denken zij dat ik het vast niet heb. Ik ga daar ook niet van uit. As er na het tweede onderzoek niets uitkomt en ik heb mijn klachten nog, wil ik naar een endocrienoloog.
Hopelijk helpen de bloeddrukverlagers! Sterkte en Succes!
Iemie

----------


## nolly4

Dag Iemie,
Wat een toestand is alles toch. Ik heb het gevoel, dat de medicijnen (werken op de bloedvaten) mijn zweetaanvallen de baas worden. Zelf durf ik het nog niet te geloven, maar de laatste week heb ik mijn ondergoed droog kunnen houden.
Ik wens je veel sterkte. Als je vragen hebt, stel je ze maar.
Groeten Nolly.

----------


## Joke W

Hallo, ik kwam zomaar even langs op dit forum, omdat mijn man vorig jaar is geopereerd. Hij had hoge bloeddruk en hevige transpiratie klachten, de huisarts kreeg zijn bloeddruk niet omlaag en stuurde hem naar de internist in het Amphia Ziekenhuis in Breda. Hij kreeg verschillende onderzoeken, oa. een MRI ,bloedonderzoek, 24-uurs bloeddrukopmeting, 24-uurs urineonderzoek. Toen hij na 4 weken terug kwam bij de internist kreeg hij de diagnose feochromocytoom.Toen moest hij nog een nucliair onderzoek ondergaan en werd gelijk doorgestuurd naar de chirurg. Hij is 8 december 2006 geopereerd, heeft 6 dagen op intensive care gelegen en na 14 dagen naar huis gekomen. Hij heeft wel een littekenbreuk gekregen, maar is daar 14 augustus aan geopereerd. Hij is heel blij, dat hij nu geen klachten meer heeft en ik ben heel blij, dat de internist zo snel de goede diagnose heeft gesteld. Gr. Joke

----------


## Agnes574

Bedankt voor het delen van jouw verhaal met ons Joke!
Zo kun je mensen moed geven en een hart onder de riem steken...
heel goed!
Want dit is en blijft een lastig onderwerp...met vaak een heel late diagnose...jammer is dat!!!

Hopelijk zien we je nog vaak hier op het forum  :Wink: 

Groetjes Agnes

----------


## Iemie

> Dag Iemie,
> Wat een toestand is alles toch. Ik heb het gevoel, dat de medicijnen (werken op de bloedvaten) mijn zweetaanvallen de baas worden. Zelf durf ik het nog niet te geloven, maar de laatste week heb ik mijn ondergoed droog kunnen houden.
> Ik wens je veel sterkte. Als je vragen hebt, stel je ze maar.
> Groeten Nolly.


Dag Nolly,
Ik ben erg benieuwd of de bloedrukmedicijnen jou nu "droog" houden. Dat gun ik jou van harte. Vooral nu ik weet hoe het is om vaak te transpireren. Het irriteert mij mateloos, dat rood worden en nat worden. Ik weet niet wat voor kleding ik aan moet trekken. Als kleding een beetje strak zit, begin ik al te transpireren. Het is soms lastig met de strakke mode. Het kost mij ook moeite om de juiste kleding te vinden. Drie katoenen truien van Naturals gekocht.
Ik ben vorige week donderdag naar een hoofdpijnkliniek geweest. Conclusie; ik heb medicijnafhankelijke hoofdpijn, aldus het hoofdpijnteam. Ik heb een half jaar tramadol geslikt. Daar moet ik zo snel mogelijk van af. Ik heb nu 10 dagen een halve tramadol geslikt ipv 2 tramadol op een dag. Tramadol slik ik omdat ik hoofdpijn heb en veel pijn van de artrose in mijn handen, voeten, rug, nek.........ik durf het eigenlijk allemaal niet te noemen. 
De neuroloog vd hoofdpijnkliniek vond mijn pols te snel en mijn bloeddruk hoog. Hij wil weten of de schildklier goed werkt. Ik heb weer een dag urine verzameld en bloed laten prikken. Hoop volgende week iets van de huisarts te horen. 
Nolly, ik hoop dat jij met gunstige berichgeving verschijnt.
Groeten, Iemie

----------


## Joke W

Beste Ieme,
Ik heb jou bericht aan Nolly gelezen en wil je graag vertellen wat ik met mijn man heb meegemaakt. Misschien heb jij daar wat aan. Mijn man Hans had al een paar jaar hoge bloeddruk, die met verschillende medicijnen van de huisarts maar niet omlaag ging. Bij de huisarts was die bloeddruk meestel 210-120 soms iets lager, soms nog wat hoger. Op een gegeven moment kreeg hij hevige zweetaanvallen. Hij dacht dat dat door stress kwam, want hij had een hele drukke baan en is ook nog een perfectionist. Na veel overreding van de huisarts is hij toch maar naar de internist gegaan.(Had hij veel eerder moeten doen) Toen hij aan de internist z'n verhaal had gedaan ging hij gelijk de molen in. Allerlei onderzoeken waaronder een MRI-scan, bloedonderzoek, 24-uurs bloeddrukcontrole en een 24-uurs urineonderzoek (hij moest met verzamelen beginnen aan het eind van een zweetaanval, dus niet 's morgens). Toen wij voor de tweede afspraak bij de internist kwamen kon hij al haast met zekerheid zeggen dat het een feochromocytoom was. Was al te zien op de MRI-scan. Hij kreeg toen gelijk het medicijn Cardura XL 8 mg 2xdaags een pil en binnen 24 uur was hij van het zweten af. Hij heeft daarna nog een nucliair onderzoek ondergaan en daar was op te zien dat de tumor alleen in de rechterbijnier zat. Hij is 2 dagen voor de operatie opgenomen en helemaal plat gespoten om tijdens de operatie de bloeddruk laag te kunnen houden. Tijdens de operatie hebben de artsen op het punt gestaan te stoppen, omdat de boven bloeddruk opliep naar 350, maar de anesthesist heeft hem er doorheen gesleept. Hij heeft 6 dagen op intensive care gelegen en is daarna naar de afdeling teruggegaan en 7 dagen later kwam hij naar huis. Hij heeft nooit meer zweetaanvallen gehad, maar is nog wel onder controle van de internist. De internist vertelde ons, dat een feochromocytoom in zijn ziekenhuis maar ongeveer 2x per jaar voorkwam en dat de diagnose meestal moeilijk te stellen is. Mijn man was net optijd , want de tumor was vuistgroot geworden. Ik hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt en als je vragen hebt hoor ik het wel. Groetjes Joke W.

----------


## Iemie

Dag Joke,
In de eerste plaats heel fijn dat je man toch nog wel op tijd was. Ik ben al mijn hele leven een erg nerveus iemand. Nadat ik aan mijn schildklier geopereerd was in 1977...... werd mij door de chirurg verteld dat de schildklier door nervositeit sneller kan gaan werken. Er zat echter ook een cyste in vergroeid. Daarom is destijds de linkerkwab vd schildklier operatief verwijderd. 
Nu ik zo enorm zweet, denk ik dat nervositeit weer een grote rol speelt. Toevallig is er ook heel wat gebeurd. Ik voel mij soms erg opgejaagd. Mijn hoofd dreunt bij tijden, sinds juli dit jaar. Het rare is dat mijn bloeddruk en mijnpols telkens verhoogd zijn. Niet erg hoor. Tijdens een zweetaanval weet ik niet hoe het met de bloeddruk is. Als de huisarts het woord feochromocytoom niet genoemd had was ik nooit op deze site terecht gekomen. Ik wacht het onderzoek af. 
Bedankt voor je reactie!
Iemie

----------


## nolly4

Hallo Iemie,
Net, 1e Kerstdag, je bericht gelezen. Het is inderdaad moeilijk met de kleding. Trek je te dun goed aan, dan heb je het tussen de aanvallen veel te koud. Te dik goed is voor de kou goed, maar tijdens een aanval weet je niet hoe snel je je trui uit moet doen. Vorige winter heb ik wel in mijn hemd buiten gestaan omdat het in huis te warm was om af te koelen. Vreselijk vond ik het. 
Omdat de artsen er geen raad mee weten ga je zelf denken, dat het tussen de oren zit. In het AMC Amsterdam waren die
zweetaanvallen "overgangsklachten". In het academisch in Groningen had ik "het witte jassen effect". 
Je weet van jezelf dat dat niet zo is, maar maak dat artsen die er niet uitkomen, eens duidelijk. 
Je zou er depressief van worden.
Ook ik gebruik tramadol, 3 x 75 mg in combinatie met 3 x 600 mg neurontin. Vanwege diverse auto-ongelukken heb ik nog andere klachten, waarvoor ik bij de pijnbestrijding in behandeling ben.
Mede hierdoor weet je zelf ook niet meer wat wat is.
Volgens mij raak je met die zweetaanvallen ook allerlei stoffen kwijt waardoor je je niet goed gaat voelen.
Nog steeds heb ik geen aanvallen van zweten meer gehad. Ik hoop zo dat dit zo blijft.
Ook mijn ernstige sufheid is over. Al met al ben ik een stuk beter door de operatie geworden.
Het medicijn dat positief op mijn zweetaanvallen werkt heet KETENSIN. Ik gebruik hier 2 x 20 mg van. Zelf denk ik, dat de bijwerking (geen zweetaanvallen meer) van dit middel de werkzame stof is. Ook moet het tegen te hoge bloeddruk werken, maar dat doet het bij mij nog niet. Dat komt misschien nog.
Door tramadol kun je ook gaan zweten. Ik heb het "geluk" gehad, dat ik al zweetaanvallen had voor ik tramadol ging gebruiken.
Hierdoor konden de artsen (wel geprobeerd) mij niet een goed werkend middel tegen de pijn ontnemen. 
Ik kan erg geïrriteerd raken als ik hoor "neem maar paracetamol". 
Het wondermiddel
Helaas, zoals bij velen, werkt het bij mij niet. 
Ik wens je veel sterkte en hoop, dat ik met dit bericht je iets heb kunnen vertellen, waar je wat mee kunt doen.
Groeten Nolly.

----------


## Iemie

Dag Nolly,
Geweldig dat jij van de zweetaanvallen af bent! Nu de bloeddruk nog omlaag! Inderdaad worden zweetaanvallen vaak afgedaan met "overgang". Voorstelbaar op mijn leeftijd. Ik heb 10 jaar de estradiolpleister 50, met resultaat, gebruikt. En in juli transpireerde ik met pleister ook. Ook toen ik de estradiolpleister 75 gebruikte bleef het zweten. Ik ben zo nu en dan erg gedeprimeerd. Ik kreeg maandag een hyperventilatie aanval. Heel vervelend! Ik probeer er achter te komen wat het kip en het ei is. Ik voel me rot door het zweten. Of zweet ik en ga ik mij rot voelen? 
Jij slikt heel wat meer tramadol dan ik ooit gedaan heb. Heb jij zoveel pijn, Nolly? Ik kreeg het advies om maar naar een ontwenningskliniek te gaan. Ik slik nu per dag 2 maal 25 mg. Ik vind dat mijn huisarts mij moet helpen. Ik weet echter niet wat ik aan de man heb. Hij is er nog maar 1 1/2 jaar. Met mijn vorige huisarts kon ik goed opschieten. Ik weet de uitslag van het tweede onderzoek nog niet. Ik zie er tegenop naar de huisarts te gaan. Maar ik heb 'm wel nodig. 
Nolly, "intieme" vraag: Hoe oud ben jij? Werk jij? 
Voelde jij de zweetaanvallen opkomen. (Bij mij begint het vaak bij mijn knieen.) Was het per dag heel verschillend? Vaak voor ik begin te zweten krijg ik een steek door mijn hoofd. Nu heb ik weer een voorhoofdsholteontsteking, dan weet ik niet wat waar door komt? 
Ik vermoed ook dat je door het zweten bepaalde stoffen verliest. Maar welke stoffen? Het edocriene stelsel is mij te ingewikkeld. 
Ja, Nolly ik kan wat met jouw informatie. Ik kan de huisarts wat meer voorleggen. 
Blijf doorgaan met "NIET ZWETEN"!!!!!!!
Bij mij werkt het wondermiddel paracetamol ook vaak niet. En....ik heb genoeg pijn gehad. Heel veel tand/kiespijn, en kaakpijn. 14jan. krijg ik .....helaas implantaten. Tanden, kronen, breken af. Bovenkaak sinds 1 1/2 jaar prothese.
Prothese die nooit goed zit. Als de implantaten id benedenkaak goed zitten, krijg ik een volledige prothese. Ik vind het afschuwelijk. Maar ik heb geen keuze. Ik heb veel geinvesteerd in mijn gebit. 
Ik dwaal af en toch ook niet. Het ene probleem staat niet los van het andere. 
In het VU-ziekenhuis vertelde een arts gespecialiseerd op schildklieren mij dat mensen met schildklieren vaak last van de bijholtes hebben. Ik meen dat schildklier en feochromocytoom ook iets met elkaar te maken hebben. Beide iets hormonaals. Ik weet het fijne ervan niet. 
Nolly, het allerbeste! (ook de andere lezers/essen!)
Groeten, Iemie

----------


## Iemie

Dag Nolly,
Ik ben erg benieuwd hoe het jou vergaat. Met mij gaat het sinds 30-012 2007 niet goed. Paniekaanvallen gehad. Heel vervelend. Ik heb helaas heel wat artsen gezien. Wat ik mij afvraag is of jij veel last van misselijkheid had voor dat het feochromocytoom ontdekt werd.
Ik ben gisteren naar een internist geweest. Hij gaat alle onderzoeken laten doen om het feochromocytoom uit te sluiten. Hartfilmpje en thoraxfoto zijn al gemaakt. Volgende week volgt het onderzoek op de de afd. nucleaire geneeskunde. Di. injectie. Woe. scan die 2 uren duurt. en do. scan die 45 minuten duurt. Ik neem nu domperidon tegen misselijkheid. Slaap slecht. Ben heel onrustig. Herken jij dit? 
Op 18-02 heb ik weer een afspraak met de internist. 
Zou jij mij svp willen laten weten of jij last van misselijkheid had? 
Het beste en alvast bedankt.
Iemie

----------


## Catharina

Hallo allemaal, 
Wat een akelige berichten allemaal. Waarom duurt het toch zolang dat er iets gevonden wordt en ook een goede gehandeling gestart wordt?
Ik heb ook nog een vraag. Bijna 2 jaar ben ik nu aan het sukkelen, aanvallen hoge bloeddruk (nu sotalol), diarree of vestopping. pijn borst, pijn boven in rug en druk op nek en ooren, tintelingen over rug. Verder gauw moe, en zie er "grieperig" uit. Volgens internist maag hernia. Hartfilmpjes zijn goed, ook verdere onderzoeken. Ik heb een kuurtje antibiotica gekregen voor iets anders, en dat heeft me enige weken goed gedaan. Daarna ging het echter weer mis. Hebben jullie daar ervaring mee? Ik probeer een MRI te krijgen en onderzoek naar feochromocytoom, maar ik krijg de specialist niet mee. Ik denk er nu over naar Duitsland te gaan. Weten jullie misschien waar ik het beste naar toe kan gaan? Ik wil proberen het een en ander uit te sluiten. 
Vast bedankt voor reacties.
Cathy

----------


## Iemie

> Hallo beste mensen,
> 
> Het is alweer een tijd geleden dat ik iets van mij heb laten horen.
> Ik ben een poosje 'klachten-vrij' geweest. in die zin dat ik geen last meer had van een hoge bloeddruk, hoofdpijn, dubbel zien etc.
> 
> Vorige week is de hoofdpijn weer begonnen. Ik krijg het niet onderdrukt door pijnstillers.
> Ook is mijn bloeddruk en hartslag weer aan het stijgen. Ik heb last van dubbel zien. Ik ben ook erg moe en kan eigenlijk de hele dag slapen. Ik heb veel gewerkt dus ik weet eigenlijk niet of ik moe van van het werken of dat de klachten weer terug komen.
> Ik heb mij in ieder geval weer ziek gemeld, alleen om uit te rsuten en te slapen. Mocht ik na 4 dagen de klachten nog hebben ga ik weer terug naar de internist. Deze gaat mij niet meer behandelen, maar hij gaat mij doorsturen naar het Radboud in Nijmegen. Hij zegt dat daar de echte specialisten zitten m.b.t. feochromotytoom..
> Ik word er gek van wanneer alles weer opnieuw begint. 
> ...



Hallo Ger,
Ik ben heel benieuwd hoe het met jou gaat. jouw verhaal vind ik wel heel bijzonder. Ik zit op het moment in het traject van de scans. Morgen worden er scans gemaakt om er zeker van te zijn dat de scans goed gemaakt zijn, nadat ik dinsdag een radioactieve vloeistof in mijn arm ingespoten heb gekregen. Er is een total bodyscan gemaakt en een scan van het buikgedeelte. Mijn "normetanefrines" in het bloed waren aldus internist te hoog. En ik zit in een algehele malaise van depressie, angst, hoofdpijn, misselijk, verhoogde bloeddruk, erge vermoeidheid, lusteloos! Ik las op een site(www.dehelianthus-haarlem) dat een te hoge waarde van normetanefrines een aanwijzing kan zijn voor tumoren. Het zegt dus niet veel. 
Ik vraag mij of jij ook last van misselijkheid hebt? Ik zoek inmiddels alles af, want ik wil zo graag BETER zijn.....(wie niet??) De onzekerheid van wat er evt aan de hand kan zijn doet mij geen goed!
18 februari 2008 afspraak met internist. 
Ik hoop dat jij inmiddels wat meer weet!
Zou jij svp willen antwoorden? 
Sterkte, Iemie

----------


## Iemie

Sorry, ik zie dat ik een fout in mijn berichtje aan Ger heb geschreven. De "normetanefrines" in de urine zijn te hoog. Mijn bloed zou onderzocht worden, maar het apparaat was/is kapot. Toen ik bij de internist was, was er nog geen uitslag. 

Cathy, wat jammer dat jij niet gewoon in Nederland een totalbodyscan kunt laten doen. 
Misschien nog eens met de huisarts overleggen, zodat die de specialist kan overtuigen. Je bent niet voor je plezier ziek/niet lekker! 
Groet, Iemie

----------


## Iemie

Inmiddels ben ik bij de internist geweest. Bij de linkerbijnier lijkt iets op te lichten, op de foto/scan. Gisteren is er een CT-scan gemaakt. Ik heb nu medicijnen, een betablokker Labetalol 200mg, 2 maal daags, gekregen. Bloeddruk is 110/180. Verhoogde bloeddruk kan ook stress gerelateerd zijn. En als er wel een feochromocytoom zit moet er geopereerd worden. Kortom: ik weet nog niets. Op 5 mrt weer een afspraak met internist. 
Door de misselijkheid raak ik heel gedeprimeerd. En nerveus. 
Ik hoop dat anderen ook weer iets van zich laten horen.
Iemie

----------


## nolly4

Hallo Iemie,
Ik had al een heel epistel voor je geschreven, maar door een foute manouvre moet ik opnieuw beginnen. Maar hier komt het dan.

Ellendig voor je, dat alles zo lang duurt. Steeds maar te moeten wachten op een volgende gang naar de specialist, werkt niet gunstig. 
Het is echt iets van de lange adem.
Soms denk ik, dat de specialisten geen weet hebben van hoe zwaar deze klachten voor een patient zijn.
Nooit heb ik kunnen denken, dat ik nog eens blij zou kunnen zijn met de diagnose "tumor". Maar dat was ik wel. Alleen al het gezegde na jaren van tobben: "ik weet wat u waarschijnlijk heeft" was een hele opluchting. 
Toen heeft het nog jaren geduurd voor de tumor uiteindelijk werd gevonden. Ik kan je alleen maar aanraden, blijf volhouden en komt de eigen specialist niet verder probeer een tweede mening.
Wel moet je dan bedacht zijn op heel stomme opmerkingen van de diverse artsen. Mij is door een specialist in het AMC Amsterdam gezegd, dat het wel overgangsklachten zouden zijn (iets wat helemaal niet meer kon in mijn geval) of zoals in Groningen "het witte jassen effect" wat gezien mijn instelling en achtergrond heel onlogisch zou zijn.
Toch stoor je je daaraan. 
Even heb ik toen gedacht ik stop met het vragen om hulp voor mijn gezondheidsprobleem. Gelukkig ben ik na alternatieve hulp, die ook op niets uitliep, toch weer reguliere hulp gaan vragen met het bekende resultaat.
Als je weet hoe ik opgeknapt ben na die operatie. Het is niet voor te stellen, dat ik mij de afgelopen 8 jaar zo beroerd heb gevoeld. Ik ben er nog niet, maar kan ook niet verwachten na jaren ziek zijn ineens weer helemaal gezond te zijn. Ik moest het van heel ver halen.
Ik hoop, dat deze tijd ook voor jou mag komen en doe er niet zo lang over als ik heb gedaan, maar kom goed voor jezelf op!!! 

Heel veel sterkte gewenst Nolly.

----------


## nolly4

Dag Iemie,
Hier ben ik al weer.
Keek net nog even alles na en zag, dat ik je vraag over de misselijkheid nog niet had beantwoord. Ik voelde mij soms zomaar midden op de morgen ineens heel beroerd en moest dan ook gaan liggen. Ook ik heb daar domperidon voor gehad. Helaas werkte dat bij mij niet. Omdat ik mij vaak heel beroerd voelde, weet ik niet meer of de misselijkheid op de voorgrond stond. Wel stond koffie mij erg tegen, terwijl ik dat altijd graag dronk. Het is gek, maar je vergeet het snel. Alleen opmerkingen, die je kneuzen onthou je helaas. 
Groeten Nolly.

----------


## berendina

ik ben nieuw op deze cite.
maar een aantal maanden geleden ben ik met toch wel,naar mijn gevoel,veel klachten naar mijn huisdokter geweest.
ik had last van buikpijn,ongelooflijke hoofdpijn,zweten(wat ik normaal nooit doe),soms gevoel van flauwvallen en misselijk.
na een aantal weken een foto laten nemen van de abdomen.
resultaat ;niets abnormaals,enkel een kleine tumorale nodule op de rechter bijnier.
toevallige vondst zei de dokter.
ik heb veel symptomen die een foechromocytoom aanwijzen.
maar ik heb geen last van hoge bloeddruk!!!
herkent iemand dit?

----------


## Iemie

Uitslag van de de internist is dat er geen afwijking op de CT scan gevonden is. Op zich is dat mooi. Ware het niet dat mijn klachten er gewoon nog zijn. 
Mijn bloeddruk was bij de eerste meting, prachtig. Maar bij de volgende metingen steeg de bloeddruk. Pavlov-reactie?, aldus de internist. Wie zal het zeggen?
Ik moet op 22 april bij de internist terugkomen. Dan wordt de bloeddruk dmv ....Dynemap opgenomen???? Ik moet een half uur rustig zitten, daarna naar de internist. 
Ik heb as. do. een afspraak met huisarts over de Labetalol, de beta-blokker die ik nu slik. Bijwerking; neerslachtigheid. En dat had en heb ik al. Er staat een vakantie naar Zweden gepland. Op 29 maart. Zoals ik mij nu voel, zie ik er als een BERG tegenop. Ik ben op 10 maart aan mijn kaak geopereerd. Heb drie implantaten in mijn onderkaak gekregen. Dat helpt ook niet mee om je goed te voelen. 
Ik weet nu nog niet wat ik ga doen. 
Misschien maar even een time-out nemen uit het medisch circuit? En in mijn achterhoofd bewaren dat ik voor een second opinion naar het AMC of VU ziekenhuis moet gaan? 
De internist vermoedt dat mijn klachten stress gerelateerd zijn. Daar zou ik alle begrip voor hebben, maar waarom dan nu al die extra klachten? Stress heb ik al sinds ik mijzelf een beetje ken. 
Nolly, bedankt voor jouw informatie! Ik hoop dat jouw genezing nog steeds doorgaat!
Sterkte iedereen!
Iemie

----------


## Agnes574

Iemie,
Ik weet wat al die onderzoeken in het ziekenhuis met je kunnen doen,al gaat het bij mij dan om een ander probleem...Ik wens je héél veel sterkte en hopelijk ga je toch lekker kunnen genieten van je vakantie!!

Sterkte iedereen hier!!

----------


## Iemie

Weer terug van vakantie. Ik heb mijn best gedaan om er van te genieten. De omstandigheden (een fijne plek in Zweden waren er ideaal voor!) Helaas had ik mijn gezondheidsproblemen gewoon mee. Ik had ze graag thuis gelaten. 
Ik transpireer weer veel. Dat ging in de vakantie ook gewoon door. Heb deze week veel last van hoofdpijn. Ik zie dan ook slecht. 
Ik ben wat oppaswerk aan het doen. Ik zou graag meer willen maar dat lukt niet. 
Agnes, wat schrijf jij aardige stukjes. Bedankt! 
Ja, Leef en geniet! Wie wil dat niet? Ik wil het wel, maar het lukt niet. Ik voel mij met mijn gezeur vaak heel vervelend. 
Je moet het er niet bij laten zitten, als je je niet goed voelt. Ik ga op 22 april naar de internist. Ik hoop dat hij nog naar mijn klachten wil luisteren. De vorige keer zei hij dat het door stress komt. Daar geloof ik ook wel in, zoals ik al eerder schreef. Ik begrijp echter niet dat het zo lang moet duren, "het mij rot voelen". Ik heb in Zweden vrij veel gewandeld. Het was wel erg koud buiten, maar dan transpireer ik niet.
Mijn klachten zijn dus nog steeds hetzelfde. 
Mijn bezoek aan de internist is om gedurende een half uur mijn bloeddruk om de minuut te laten meten. 
Sterkte iedereen.

Iemie

----------


## nolly4

Dag Iemie,
Fijn dat je een goede vakantie in Zweden hebt gehad.
Hoe is het dinsdag verlopen bij de internist? Je schreef, dat je tijdens het wandelen geen last van zweetbuien had en verklaarde dat door de koele buitentemperatuur.
Heb je de zweetbuien tijdens alle houdingen? Ik had tijdens het lopen en 's nachts geen last van zweten. Vooral bij het zitten en tijdens het eten overviel het me. Ik werd dan eerst helemaal klam. Dat vond ik nog het naarste. 
Misschien is het iets om eens op te letten. Ik weet nl. niet of dit specifiek is.
Nog steeds heb ik geen klamheid en zweetbuien meer. Wel transpireer ik heel gauw bij lichte inspanning. Iets wat ik voorheen niet kende. 
Ook blijft mijn bloeddruk nog aan de hoge kant en ook ik ga een half uur aan de bloeddrukmeter begin juni. Ik heb ook 2 keer een 24 uurs meting van de bloeddruk gehad enkele jaren geleden. Wat dat opgeleverd heeft weet ik niet. Het zal me wel verteld zijn, maar als je je slecht voelt hoor je de helft niet.
Vaak ben ik dat gedokter spuug zat. Ik hoop nog eens "doktervrij" te komen.
Ik wens je veel sterkte.
Nolly.

----------


## Iemie

Dag Nolly,
De uitslag op 22-04 van het bloeddrukonderzoek is goed. De internist feliciteerde mij met een goede bloeddruk. (Ik slik twee maal daags 200mg labetalol.) En...........nu mij nog goed voelen......!!!! Mijn zweetbuien zijn op de meest gekke momenten. Ik kan daar niet een lijn in vinden. Op het moment zit ik in een toch wel zware depressie. Na mijn schildklieroperatie (1977...) kreeg ik zo nu en dan een depressie. In 1988 kreeg ik het weer. Duurde wel 1 1/2 jaar. Werkomstandigheden waren niet ideaal. In 1995 ben ik door die werkomstandigheden ziek geworden. Kreeg antidepressiva. Kwam in de WAO. Heb gelukkig wel weer gewerkt. Maar dat bleek telkens te zwaar te zijn. Weer in de WAO. En in een depressie. Ik kreeg vorig jaar een leuk baantje aangeboden........ Bleek weer te zwaar. Daarna kreeg ik de zweetaanvallen en de gedeprimeerdheid. Vorige week heeft de arts mijn medicijnendosis verhoogd. Ik hoop met smart op verbetering!
Na inspanning (stofzuigen) kun je mij uitwringen. Maar het gebeurt ook terwijl ik gewoon zit. Toen ik gisteren in de zon zat gebeurde er niets?? 
Ik ben het gedokter ook spuugzat. Maar ik zal er voorlopig niet af zijn. 
Ik ben benieuwd of ze jouw bloeddruk onder controle krijgen!
Het allerbeste, en veel sterkte!
Iemie

----------


## chage

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben 3 augustus 2007 in Antwerpen geopereerd aan een feochromocytoom. Voordat dit ontdekt is heb ik bijna 3 jaren afgezien. In het begin niet zo erg maar het laatste jaar was een drama. Op een gegeven moment had ik 2 of meer aanvallen per dag. Vreselijke hoofdpijn, hoge bloeddruk (260/120) levensgevaarlijk overigens zo'n bloeddruk, overgeven, tijdens zo'n aanval blauw worden, verschrikkelijke zweetaanvallen. Ik ben nu overal van af. Ik heb een mooie bloeddruk, zweten is er niet meer bij en ik voel me super. Jammer dat er voordat de feochromocytoom werd geconstateerd een pacemaker hebben geplaatst. Ze dachten dat mijn hart niet in orde was. Ik heb ook 2x een elektrofysiologisch onderzoek gehad. Allemaal heel vervelend. 
Ik ben de arts die ik afgelopen zomer als vervanger tijdens een controle kreeg nog steeds enorm dankbaar. Als hij dit niet had ontdekt, was ik er waarschijnlijk niet meer geweest. Hij heeft ook een presentatie gehouden over mijn ziektebeeld tijdens een congres in Brussel. Hij heeft hiermee de 1e prijs gewonnen. Nou sterkte allemaal, en vooral volhouden en je er niet bij neerleggen als de artsen je niet gelijk serieus nemen. 

groetjes
Cora.

----------


## meneereddie

Ik vergeet nooit meer dat mijn vriendin mijn voeten aan het masseren was, toen ik heftige hartkloppingen voelde opkomen. Ik vroeg haar te stoppen, en mij even te laten bekomen. Dat was de allereerste ervaring met hevige hartkloppingen, en sindsdien kreeg ik er steeds meer last van. Wanneer naar bed ging om te slapen, had ik het ook, maar zakte het na een half uur, ongeveer. Maar vooral 's avonds na het avondeten, kwam dat rotgevoel bij/achter m'n borstbeen weer opzetten, waardoor ik een tintelend hoofd kreeg, een zwaar kloppend hart, een zeer onrustig lichaam, en door de hoge bloeddruk was er ook de bonkende hoofdpijn, die misschien wel te vergelijken zijn met een migraineaanval. Ik dacht eerst dat het met mijn werktijdenwisseling te maken had, want ik was van dagdiensten, naar nachtdiensten gegaan. Ik werk dus alleen maar 's nachts. 
Toen de klachten niet weggingen, ben ik naar mijn huisarts gegaan, en deze heeft mij doorverwezen naar de cardioloog, en na een bloedtest en een fietstest, heeft de cardioloog diabetes geconstateerd. (13,6)
Ik ben met dat verhaal naar mijn huisarts gegaan, en deze heeft mij diabetesmedicatie voorgeschreven, een cholesterolverlager, en een bloedverdunner. Helaas gingen de klachten er niet van over, maar werden ze juist steeds heftiger. Toen ik 's avonds naar de Centrale Huisartsen Post ging, omdat het weer eens te heftig was voor mij, werd ik met een Paracetamolletje gewoon weggestuurd. En dat terwijl ik een bloeddruk van 269 over 160 had, maar een pols van 75. Ik denk dat ik medisch gezien tegen een hersenbloeding heb aangezeten. Net zoals vele onder jullie. Overigens, die bonkende hoofdpijnen had ik in het begin van de klachten, 5 jaar geleden, maar deze zijn later weggebleven, na een jaar ongeveer. Het was net of mijn hoofd er aan gewend was geraakt. (...) Vreemd genoeg was er ook altijd een relatief lage pols. 
Enfin, Ik weer terug naar de huisarts, en deze heeft toen mijn maag laten onderzoeken, omdat het 9 van de 10 gevallen ná het avondeten voorkwam. (toen) De specialist constateerde dat ik met de Helicobacter Pylori in mijn maag zat, en heeft een goedwerkend kuurtje van een week voorgeschreven. Maar ja, dát was ook de oorzaak van alle ellende niet, en ik weer terug naar de huisarts, maar deze was te happig op het feit dat ik suikerziekte zou hebben, en daar werd de medicatie dus voor verhoogd. een paar weken later stond ik 's avonds weer in de Centrale Huisartsen Post, vanwege de te hoge bloeddruk, 245 > 140, en werd dit keer weggestuurd met één of ander rustgevertje. (neurologisch) Ik heb deze niet ingenomen, omdat het alweer iets beter ging. Ik kreeg het gevoel dat mijn huisarts, en de Centrale Huisartsen Post mij niet helemaal serieus namen, want in totaal drie keer naar de Centrale Huisartsen Post, in een tijdsbestek van twee jaar, en diverse malen naar mijn huisarts te zijn geweest, mocht er niets baten. Het werd steeds maar weer op de suiker gegooid! Bah! Makkelijk hoor! Onlangs kreeg ik weer een aanval, die ik overigens niet meer alleen na het avondeten kreeg, maar op ieder ongewenst moment. Ik had een bloeddruk van 270 > 155, dit keer met een iets hogere pols, van 130, en ik was het zat om dit weer mee te maken, en ben naar het ziekenhuis gereden, en ben daar in elkaar gestort voor de ogen van de bewaker/portier van de eerste hulp.
Hij heeft het personeel er bij geroepen, en toen, ja toen, eindelijk, na VIJF EN EEN HALF JAAR ben ik onderzocht. De cardioloog, de diabetesspecialist, en de internist kwamen aan het ziekenhuisbed, om het één en ander te onderzoeken. Op dat bed op de IC, kreeg ik nog diverse aanvallen, waarbij mijn bloeddruk steeg naar 265 > 150, en een schommelende pols. Uiteindelijk hadden de afdelingsartsen mijn lichaam onder controle, maar 1 seconde later was het weer bal! Hoppa, nog meer infuus, en toen, ja toen voelde ik de rust in mij en mijn lichaam keren, en toen voelde ik dat er nu eindelijk eens iets voor mij gedaan zou worden. Ik lag hier goed, het voelde goed. 
Enfin, om een lang verhaal kort te maken, komt het er op neer dat ik afgelopen vrijdag een CT-scan heb laten maken van mijn buikholte, en dat ik aanstaande maandag naar de internist ga voor de uitslag, en de datum van ziekenhuisopname, om de operatie te starten. Wordt vervolgd dus....

Weten jullie overigens dat er een hele grote kans is, dat de alvleesklier zijn/haar werk niet goed kan doen, als je met Feochromocytoom in je maag zit, en dus de artsen alleen maar de suikerziekte zien?

Ed

----------


## djinn

LISA1 IK LAS NET JE BERICHT en dacht even kijken hoe het bij jouw gaat, ik loop nu ook in hetzelfde ziekenhuis en moet ook steeds testen doen bij mij was alles positief maar een beetje verhoogd dus gaat men overleggen ik krijg helaas geen scan en word ook echt gek van de wachttijden en dat er geen actie word ondernomen.

Hoop dat jij hersteld bent

----------


## meneereddie

Hoi Lisa1,

Vorige week heb ik een mibg-scan laten nemen van mij, maar daar heb ik persoonlijk nog geen uitslag van.
Morgen, dinsdag 01-07-2008, moet ik weer naar het EMC te Rotterdam om een nucleare radioactieve injectie te halen, om vervolgens een dag later weer een scan te laten nemen. Dit keer is het een sms-scan.

Wat ik wel weet, is dat ik 10 juli word opgenomen, om de bijnier met tumor operatief weg te laten halen. 

Alvorens de doktoren de operatie aangaan, wordt gedurende een aantal dagen mijn bloeddruk op een zeer laag pitje gezet, dmv medicatie, om een verhoogde bloeddruk en hartkloppingen tijdens de operatie uit te sluiten, zodat ik niet onrustig word, of wakker word, als ik open en bloot op de operatietafel lig.

Ik weet niet in welke mate jij deze vorm van tumor hebt, en in welke mate jij er last van hebt, maar als ik jou was, zou ik ook dergelijke scans aanvragen bij je internist, en als jij ook in het EMC "loopt", misschien komen we elkaar nog wel tegen, en kunnen we hierover het eea uitwisselen.

De werking van de tumor zorgt voor gevaar voor je inwendige lichaam en hoofd, en kan zelfs blijvende schade aanrichten, of misschien zelfs de dood tot gevolg hebben.
Allemaal vanwege een véél te hoge bloeddruk, en zware hartkloppingen die zeer regelmatig in je lichaam aanwezig is/zijn. Het is slecht voor je hart, voor je bloedvaten, voor je inwendige hoofd, en alles dat bloedtoevoer heeft.

Onderschat het niet, maar zorg dat je op een correcte wijze geholpen wordt.

Het kan gevaarlijker zijn dan je denkt.!

Ed

----------


## meneereddie

Toch zit ik nog met 1 vraagje...

Het is algemeen bekend dat Feochromosytoom erfelijk is, maar mijn ouders hadden het niet, mijn andere familieleden hebben of hadden het niet, mijn grootouders hadden het niet, dus vraag ik mij af.... Hoe kom ik hier aan? 
Wat is de oorzaak van het ontstaan van deze tumor.
Waar ontstaat dit door?

----------


## djinn

Ik ben op spreekuurgeweest bij mij waren er verhoogde waardes maar men zegt niet voldoende genoeg voor FEO alhoewel de klachten 100% feo zouden moeten zijn dus eigenlijk ben ik blij maar ook weer niet want ik voel dat er iets niet goed zit.Met maand of 1 a 2 gaat men wel nog een keer urine opvangen en bloed testen, of ik hier nu blij mee moet zijn??
Is feo eigenlijk niet hetzelfde als Glomustumoren zoals bijv. in de hals???
Alvast bedankt
tevens wilde ik vpoor de zekerheid een CT scan maar die krijg ik niet dus als i deze wil moet ik ze zelf betalen.

Succes iedereen verder

----------


## nolly4

Meneereddie,
Uw vraag net gelezen. Ik weet ook niet of het erfeleijk is. In mijn familie komt het voor zover ik weet ook niet voor en toch... Op deze vraag kan ik helaas niet antwoorden.
Nolly4.

----------


## meneereddie

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben intussen geopereerd, en ben nu thuis aan het herstellen.
Zoals jullie weten, zat er op mijn rechterbijnier een tumor, die Feochromocytoom genoemd wordt.
De klachten waren: Zeer hoge bloeddruk. Hevig bonkende hoofdpijn. Hoog suikergehalte. Gevoel van shocktoestand. Altijd warm en zweten. Impotentie. Altijd onrustig. Snel op m'n tenen getrapt zijn. Euforisch gevoel. Etc. Etc.
Maar dat is nu allemaal over!
Ik ben naar het ziekenhuis in Rotterdam gegaan, en heb daar enige tijd 3 soorten bloeddrukverlagende pillen geslikt, zodat de chirurg mij rustig kon opereren.
vanaf het moment dat ik wakker werd gemaakt, merkte ik al het verschil.
Ik ben nog nooit zo rustig geweest van binnen.
Ook vroeger niet, toen ik nog een teener was, en daarna.

Ik prijs mij een gelukkig man, wat dit betreft.

Als iemand nog vragen heeft hierover, stel ze gerust, hier op de site, of via een mailtje.

Ik heb twee foto's van de tumor, dus als er iemand is die wil weten hoe die narigheid er uit ziet, lees ik het wel.

Ed.

----------


## meneereddie

> Ik ben op spreekuurgeweest bij mij waren er verhoogde waardes maar men zegt niet voldoende genoeg voor FEO alhoewel de klachten 100% feo zouden moeten zijn dus eigenlijk ben ik blij maar ook weer niet want ik voel dat er iets niet goed zit.Met maand of 1 a 2 gaat men wel nog een keer urine opvangen en bloed testen, of ik hier nu blij mee moet zijn??
> Is feo eigenlijk niet hetzelfde als Glomustumoren zoals bijv. in de hals???
> Alvast bedankt
> tevens wilde ik vpoor de zekerheid een CT scan maar die krijg ik niet dus als i deze wil moet ik ze zelf betalen.
> 
> Succes iedereen verder


Ik zou een second opinion vragen als ik u zou zijn, of een andere internist.

Ed

----------


## djinn

dank u wel dat is ook mijn idee want ik word nog steeds onderzocht op andere punten nu.
Feochromocytoom is de licht positieve uitslagen zijn nu besproken en als negatief beschouwt, ik kan dus maar weer alleen aannemen dat het "'tussen de oren zit) ik word gek van hartkloppingen en overslagen bij tijd en wijlen maar dit ziekehuis wil mij wat betreft Feo niet verder helpe en men geeft geen scan.

Aan de ene kant denk ik kans is 1 op miljoen dus het is het niet maar aan de andere kant ben ik niet gek heb heb ik de klachten.

----------


## meneereddie

Djinn, is het dan niet mogelijk dat de klachten een andere oorzaak hebben?
BV: diabetes, slappe hartspier(en), verkeerde ademhaling, verkeerde kruiden eten, alergie, etc. 
Wat is je bloeddrukwaarde? (onder en boven) En wat is je pols? Is je urine van twee opéénvolgende dagen al eens onderzocht? En je bloed? (de laatste twee zijn nodig voor het uitsluiten, of vaststellen van een Feochromosytoom) 
Ik ben in het EMC te Rotterdam verzorgd en geopereerd, en ik kan mij geen beter medisch centrum voorstellen dan deze.
Weet je dat jij de keuze hebt van ziekenhuizen, en specialisten?
Doe wat je goeddunkt, maar doe het!

Ed.

----------


## nicoroelants

Beste mensen,

Toen ik 16 jaar was, kreeg ik last van hoge bloeddruk, hoofdpijn, slap gevoel,... kortom, veel van de symptomen die hier werden opgenoemd.
De dokter weet deze problemen aan een overgevoeligheid van stress ten gevolge van problemen thuis. Enkele maanden/jaren later was zijn diagnose stress op school, en daarna stress op het werk. Ik was 21 toen uiteindelijk op bij raadpleging van een andere dokter een bijniertumor werd vastgesteld.
Gezien de grootte van de tumor, de grootte van een tennisbal, moest ik via de buik worden geopereerd (dit is pas achteraf gebleken, toen ik helemaal ingewikkeld wakker werd).
Van zodra de tumor was verwijderd, waren ook alle andere symptomen verdwenen. 
De operatie op zich is redelijk zwaar, heb een dag of 3 op intensieve zorgen gelegen, daarna een 5-tal dagen nazorg in het ziekenhuis. De pijn na de operatie is verschrikkelijk (een snee van +/- 20 cm in de buik, die de onderkant van de ribben volgt).
Gezien de buikspieren zijn doorgeknipt, heb ik lange tijd totaal geen gevoel in mijn buik gehad. ik ben nu 29 jaar, dus 8 jaar later, is er nog steeds weinig gevoel in mijn buik onder het litteken.
Ik wil uiteindelijk niemand afschrikken met dit verhaal, want eenmaal hersteld, was ik blij weer een levendige en energieke jonge man te kunnen zijn...

----------


## elicia

hallo beste mensen.Er werd na alle onderzoeken met dezelfde klachten als jullie bij mij ook een feocromo gevonden van5cm op linkerbijnier.Nu blijkt dat ze me nog niet willen opereren,pas in november moet ik terug lle scanners overlopen!ik vraag me af waarom?blijf intussen wel met al mijn klachten zitten zoals die hoge bloeddruk,hoofdpijn,moeheid enz.ook heb ik pijn aan bijnier maar dokter beweerd dat dit niet kan alsook mijn rechterbeen doet steeds pijn en mijn voet slaapt.dit onderzoek gebeurde in Uza Vraag is wat denken jullie wat ik hiermee doe.als ik naar een ander ziekenhuis ga moet ik helemaal van 0 beginnen.Groetjes en reageer aub

----------


## meneereddie

Hallo Elicia,

Als ik jou was, zou ik het nog even volhouden. Voor je het weet is het november.
Je moet wel hele goede bloeddrukverlagers vragen, en absoluut stress vermijden. 
Je zegt dat je pijn aan je bijnier hebt, maar het kan ook een pijn zijn, in de regio van je nier, en dus ook je bijnier, die veroorzaakt wordt door de tumor.
Ikzelf voelde pijn in mijn rug en in mijn zij.
De pijn in je been kan zijn ontstaan, omdat je bloedcirculatie compleet van slag is, en daardoor de bloedtoevoer in je been stagneert.
Het kan ook zijn dat je bloedsuikerwaarde te hoog is, (of te laag, of erg schommelt) 
en dat daardoor de bloedvaten niet of te weinig bloed krijgen. 
Bijvoorbeeld door versuikering van de vaten.
Wanneer het lichaam teveel (nor)adrenaline krijgt van de bijnier met de tumor, 
gaat er een seintje naar de hersenen, die dat registreren, en daardoor automatisch denkt dat het lichaam in nood verkeerd, of een zware lichamelijke arbeid aan het verrichten is. Dat is de reden dat het lichaam ook automatisch meer glucose gaat aanmaken, omdat de spieren sterker moeten worden. En glucose is..?

Kun je zeggen wat je bloeddrukwaardes zijn, en/of waren?
De hoofdpijnen komen hoogstwaarschijnlijk door de te hoge bloeddruk. 
Je bloed giert door je lichaam, en hoofd. 
Denk maar aan een tuinslang waar water uitspuit met een druk van twee bar, en het plotseling acht bar wordt. Of, (in geval van langdurige te hoge suikerwaarden in het bloed) je van de tuinslang het uiteinde samenknijpt. Daar zijn bloedvaten in het hoofd heel erg gevoelig voor, en dat doet veel pijn.
De vermoeidheid komt omdat je lichaam continu aan het werk is. Je lichaam probeert zich constant te herstellen. Een gevecht zolang er geen operatie is geweest.
Je voet slaapt, schreef je. Dat komt waarschijnlijk omdat je zenuwen aangetast zijn.
De zenuwen hebben voeding uit bloed nodig, maar als de boel van slag is, of je bent diabetes, dan krijgen de zenuwen geen, of te weinig voeding, en worden ongevoeliger, of kunnen zelf afsterven.
Het is verstandig als jij je laat testen op diabetes.

Om je gerust te stellen, zal ik je wat over mijzelf vertellen.

Ik had een bijniertumor op mijn recherbijnier, met een grootte van 7 cm bij 6 cm. 
Het was bijna een ronde bal.
Mijn bloeddruk was continu 180 over 100, en mijn pols was met een waarde van gemiddeld 75 normaal.
Maar ik had zeer regelmatig uitschieters naar 270 over 155, waarbij de pols ook weer laag op gemiddeld 75 bleef.
Moe was ik ook vaak. En ik had er suikerziekte van gekregen.
Door die suikerziekte zijn mijn onderbenen kaal geworden, omdat de haarwortels geen voeding meer kregen. Dat kwam omdat de uiteinden van de bloedvaten geen bloed meer kregen, vanwege versuikering van de vaten.
Ik heb een ct-scan, een mri-scan, een mibg-scan, en een sms-scan gehad. De laatste twee zijn nucleaire scans. 
Sinds ik geopereerd ben, heb ik geen suikerziekte meer, geen hoge bloeddruk meer, geen hoofdpijn meer, en de vermoeidheid ebt ook steeds meer weg.

TIP:

Als je het echt niet meer kan houden, en je hebt weer eens zo'n rotaanval met zeer hoge bloeddrukken, etc, ga dan naar het ziekenhuis, naar de eerste hulp, of naar de portier, en zeg dat jij je niet goed voelt, en stort dan theatraal in elkaar. 
Je wordt dan meteen geholpen.
Vraag wel of ze je bloeddruk en je suikerwaarde gaan meten.

----------


## djinn

> Djinn, is het dan niet mogelijk dat de klachten een andere oorzaak hebben?
> BV: diabetes, slappe hartspier(en), verkeerde ademhaling, verkeerde kruiden eten, alergie, etc. 
> Wat is je bloeddrukwaarde? (onder en boven) En wat is je pols? Is je urine van twee opéénvolgende dagen al eens onderzocht? En je bloed? (de laatste twee zijn nodig voor het uitsluiten, of vaststellen van een Feochromosytoom) 
> Ik ben in het EMC te Rotterdam verzorgd en geopereerd, en ik kan mij geen beter medisch centrum voorstellen dan deze.
> Weet je dat jij de keuze hebt van ziekenhuizen, en specialisten?
> Doe wat je goeddunkt, maar doe het!
> 
> Ed.


dank u wel voor reactie ik zit nog steeds in malle molen de licht positieve 
waardes zijn aangepast naar negatief en ik moet minder stressen het wel bekende antwoord.

Mijn polsslag is mestal in rust 85 en vor het slapen gaan opeens lijkt het of hij hapert en overslaat dan gaat hij naar de 60.
Vaak heb ik korte en krachtige versnellingen die voelen naar aan.
(is allemaal vastgelegd)
bloedruk vaak 140/90 en na aanval gaat deze naar de 170/110.
Aanvallen komen vooral met warm weer voor.
Urine is getest was licht positief 4 x waarde wat normaal is.
Supressie test (bloeddruk omhoog en omlaag)
4 x meer stoffen dan normaal .

De Endocrinoloog zegt alleen as je feo hebt dan zijn je waarden 20x hoger dan normaal.
Wel mag ik over 3 maanden terig komen en bespreken hoe ik me tijd gevoelt heb dus ze monitoren me wel goed maar ik heb zoiets van ja ik wil nu wel een keer een scan en het afsluiten.
Ze willen het op stress houden en ja ik ben op van stress maar dat komt door ziekenhuis onderzoeken en het naar voelen.
Ik vertrouw het niet helemaal en vooraal omdat ik in zomer en met temperaturen boven de 25 graden gek word.
Mijn lichaam kan niet tegen warmte.
Verder heb ik zoveel onderzoeken gedaan daar komt weinig uit alleen sosm bloeddruk die omhoog schiet en altijd maar gejaagd gevoel mijn hart word aangedreven zegt maar cardioloog maar hij weet niet waar het vandaan komt.

IK hoop dat het bij u nu stukken beter gaat ik denk als je leeft met paniekaanvallen (met of zonder ) feo dat het geen leven is en het lijkt me een verademing om zonder zorgen en net als ieder normaal mens je goed te voelen.


Ik krijg als laatste nog een syncope test (flauwval) en ze gaan bloeddruk bekijken dus ik wacht het af.

bedankt voor de zorgen en beterschap 

MvG
djinn

----------


## elicia

mijn bloedwaarden zijn meestal tussen 16/10 en 18/10 heb geen uitschieters,heb zopas contakt gehad met mijn cardiologe.Na de nucleare scan beweerd ze dat de tumor totaal niets te maken heeft met mijn klachten aangezien hij op niets drukt wat betreft mijn klachten.Mijn been is van mijn hernia zegt ze en de pijn aan bijnier is onmogelijk aangezien hij tussen ingewanden zit,vandaag ook urine in zoutzuur binnengebracht van 24uren,moet uitslag daarvan nog afwachten bloedtesten hebben ze ook al verscheidde malen afgenomen.weet het ook niet meer Groetjes

----------


## geraldajager

Hallo meneer eddie,

Vraagje, heb jij ook een feochromosytoom gehad op je bijnier?
Mijn moeder ligt nu in ziekenhuis en had dat ook..

Hoor wel weer.
Gegroet,
Geralda Jager





> Hallo Elicia,
> 
> Als ik jou was, zou ik het nog even volhouden. Voor je het weet is het november.
> Je moet wel hele goede bloeddrukverlagers vragen, en absoluut stress vermijden. 
> Je zegt dat je pijn aan je bijnier hebt, maar het kan ook een pijn zijn, in de regio van je nier, en dus ook je bijnier, die veroorzaakt wordt door de tumor.
> Ikzelf voelde pijn in mijn rug en in mijn zij.
> De pijn in je been kan zijn ontstaan, omdat je bloedcirculatie compleet van slag is, en daardoor de bloedtoevoer in je been stagneert.
> Het kan ook zijn dat je bloedsuikerwaarde te hoog is, (of te laag, of erg schommelt) 
> en dat daardoor de bloedvaten niet of te weinig bloed krijgen. 
> ...

----------


## kristel1973

hallo allemaal,
mijn naam is kristel.enkele jaren geleden kreeg ik te horen dat ik cvs,fibromyalgie en spasmofilie had.had erge spierpijnen,steeds heel moe(echt uitgeput)wazig zicht,en later verergde de symptomen,regelmatig flauwvallen,paniekaanvallen,onderste van nagels en tenen werden blauw,handen en voeten waren ijskoud,rillingen,voor het minste slapen mijn ledematen,zie soms precies heel fijne regen die terugbotst op de grond,felle hoofdpijn,snelle hartslag(heb ondertussen al 2 hartcatherisaties gehad,1 gewone en fysiologische)heb continu het gevoel alsof alles onwerkelijk is,net alsof je teveel gedronken hebt,en sinds enkele maanden verergert het nog.heb eens over de grond moeten kruipen omdat ik niets evenwicht meer had,en als ik in het donker kom,wordt ik meteen misselijk(alsof je in een pretpark in een attractie zit waar je niet tegen kan).in de auto wordt ik soms misselijk als ik met iemand meerijd,als ik zelf rijd heb ik geen probleem.in een winkel heb ik ook problemen,als ik wat rondloop en de beelden gaan voorbij krijg ik aanvallen,ook als ik aan de kassa sta te wachten.mijn bloeddruk is meestal te laag????en ik lees dat die bij iedereen te hoog is.ben in behandeling bij neuroloog en die vermoed een feo....... .mijn suiker is regelmatig abnormaal laag.en mijn cortisol staat 2x te hoog.moet nu urine bijhouden gedurende 24u,dan 24u een kastje dat mijn hersenen registreerd en dan nog iets van testen ivm potentiale of zoiets?ook moet ik bloed laten trekken om 8u want ze moeten weten hoe hoog mijn cortisol s'morgens staat.het voelt altijd alsof ik een opwekkende stof in mijn lichaam krijg.en na een aanval begin ik in mijn lichaam precies rillingen te voelen.ben echt bang van die aanvallen,denk altijd dat het mijn laatste moment is,mijn hart gaat dan ontzettend snel tekeer.na een douche hetzelfde probleem.ook als ik me opjaag in iets.denken jullie dat het zou kunnen dat ik fero... heb,vermits ik meestal lage bloeddruk heb.hoop van niet,maar ja,wat is het dan wel he?zal meer weten na al de testen maar ondertussen die onzekerheid he.
sterkte aan iedereen
groetjes
kristel

----------


## Ante

Ik ben afgelopen augustus geopereerd aan een feochromosytoom in m'n linker bijnier.
Een jaar eerder kreeg ik serieuze klachten zoals:
-ernstige hoofdpijn

Voor de hoofdpijn wisten ze geen dyagnose. ben er 3 keer voor terug geweest naar de arts, omdat ik echt aanvallen had. M'n lichaam begon raar aan te voelen en te verkrampen uiteindlijk kreeg ik hartkloppingen en de kloppingen dreunden in m'n hoofd waardoor ik helemaal kapot ging. Uiteindeljk begonnen m'n hande ook te tintelen. 

De laatste arts dacht dat ik last had van m'n spieren en heb uiteindelijk diasepam gekregen. (spierverslappers/kalmeringsmiddel) 
De aanvallen van hoofdpijn gingen inderdaad over.

Maar later had ik nog steed last van: 
- hartkloppingen,
- opvliegers
- ik had het ALTIJD warm
- opgejaagd gevoel/ paniekaanvallen
- woedeaanvallen
- migraine (vaak wanneer ik ongesteld werd)

Maar ik dacht dat het door stress kwam, want mijn moeder was in die periode ook overleden. Dacht dat door de stress m'n hele lichaam ontregeld was.

Uiteindelijk begon ik er in Mei bij flauw te vallen terwijl daar geen aanleiding voor was. Eerst naar de dokter geweest. Moest bloed laten prikken. Maar dag erna werd ik weer ineens onwel toen ik gwn in een stoel zat bij een vriendin thuis. Toen ben ik naar de spoedeisende hulp gebracht en daar bleek dus dat mijn bloeddruk veeeeeeels te hoog was. Heb ik bloeddruk verlagers gekregen, maar die hielpen weinig. Heb daarna met een 24 uurs bloeddruk meter gelopen en daar kwam ook uit dat m'n bloeddruk ook hoog bleef in m'n slaap. Wat er dus niet op kon duiden dat het door de stress kwam. 
Hoge bloeddruk zit wel bij m'n moeder in de familie, maar doordat de waardes zo extreem waren voor iemand van mijn leeftijd ben ik doorverwezen naar een internist. 
Daar heb ik bloedtesten moeten doen, hartfilmpje moeten maken, urine testen gedaan en er is een echo gemaakt. Uit die echo kwam dat mijn linker bijnier vergroot was. 
Toen heb ik nog een MRI-scan moeten maken en toen ik daarvoor terug kwam waren de testen van de urine ook binnen en konden ze met zekerheid zeggen dat ik een feochromosytoom op de linker bijnier had zitten. 

Ik had daarvoor ook zware bloeddruk verlagers gekregen. Metropolol 200 en hormoon blokkers. Maar die sloegen ook weinig aan. M'n bloeddruk ging met pijn en moeite naar beneden en ik was flink beroerd van de medicijnen. 

Ik ben 1 augustus jl. opgenomen in het ziekenhuis en ze hebben bij mij 3 weken nodig gehad om de bloeddruk te stabiliseren. Ik slikte metropolol hiervoor, maar met die hoeveelheid die ik slikte mocht ik niet onder narcose. Dat is zeer gevaarlijk. Daarvoor kreeg ik een kleine dosis seloceen (metropolol) en nog een hoge dosis van een hormoon blokker. Hiervan weet ik de naam niet meer. 22 augustus ben ik geopereerd, omdat het zeer gevaarlijk is als je gaat opereren en de bloeddruk is te hoog.

Bij mij is m'n feochromosytoom ook met een kijkoperatie verwijdert. Bij mij kelderde de bloeddruk ook tijdens de operatie naar benede toen ze de bijnier hadden verwijdert en ik had kreeg ook last van hartkloppingen tijdens de operatie. Maar doordat de bloeddruk zo goed ingesteld was, kon het weinig kwaad. Ik heb niet hoeven afbouwen met medicijnen.

En ben afgelopen september, naar m'n internist geweest. Het gezwel was goedaardig, wat in de meeste gevallen ook is bij iemand met een feochromosytoom. Bij mij kwam het ookverder niet in de familie voor. Ik heb ook gezegd dat het toch ergens door moest komen. Ik dacht zelf het slikken van de pil. Maar mijn internist vertelde dat er afentoe gewoon iets in het lichaam kon ontsporen. Dus volgens mijn internist hoeft er geen concrete oorzaak voor een feochromosytoom te zijn.

Ik ben nu wel in 1 klap van mijn klachten af en kan weer een normaal leven leiden, zonder dat m'n hart op hol slaat.

----------


## wboers

Beste mensen op het forum,
Op 21 november moet ik naar het ziekenhuis i.v.m. vermoeden van Feochromcytoom. 
Dit forum heeft mij in ieder geval duidelijk gemaakt dat mijn klachten hier heel erg op lijken.
Echter, wanneer ik de berichten op het forum lees, lijkt het of iedereen, behalve een hoge bloeddruk ook een snelle hartslag heeft. 

Wanneer ik zo'n 'aanval' krijg, is mijn bloeddruk inderdaad ook heel hoog; 220/120 maar mijn hartslag gaat juist heel erg naar beneden. Soms zelfs naar 30 slagen p/m 
Is er iemand die dit herkent?

----------


## ernestina

hallo iedereen
ik ben ook al een meer dan een jaar op de sukkel en herken veel van de sympthonen
hier op dit forum. maar heeft er soms ook iemand last van een zeer branderig gevoel in het lichaam dat rond kruipt?ben juist in ziekenhuis geweest in observatie en moet nog urine test afwachten. ik ben soms bang dat het niet meer in orde komt . dokters zeggen al vlug depressie als ze niets vinden maar ik weet zeker dat er iets scheelt.
indien er toch een operatie moest volgen is dat dan een zware? en moet ge dan levenslang
medicatie slikken?
BEDANKT VOOR DE ANTWOORDEN GROETJES ERNESTINA

----------


## wboers

Beste Ernestina,
Ik herken het branderige gevoel dat rondkruipt in je lichaam niet als zodanig. Wél een warm gevoel dat ik zou beschrijven als een 'soort onrust'. Ik ben het zeker met je eens dat artsen al snel met de diagnose depressie komen als ze de oorzaak niet kunnen vinden. Als je voor jezelf zeker weet dat het lichamelijk is, laat je dan niet een depressie aanpraten maar blijf bij je verhaal. Ik loop nu ook al bijna twee jaar met deze klachten en heb behalve de neuroloog ook de psycholoog gezien. Gelukkig dat deze laatste na een paar gesprekken zei dat ik waarschijnlijk wel een depressie had, maar dat dit zeker zou kunnen komen door het zó lang lopen met deze klachten. Ik moet nu pas op 21 november naar het ziekenhuis en blijf er op hopen dat men de oorzaak vindt. Een depressie is het in ieder geval niet.
Sterkte!

----------


## ernestina

beste wboers
bedankt voor je antwoord dit geeft me zeker steun. ik moet mijn 24 uren urine onderzoek nog afwachten. dit zou twee weken duren. maar die dag hebben ze een ct scan van de longen gemaakt met een contrastvloeistof. ik hoop dat dat de resultaten niet zal belemmeren.zou het kunnen dat een endrocoloog gespecialiseerd is in deze ziekten want daar ben ik nog niet bij geweest voor extra bloedonderzoeken.
ik loop er ook al meer dan een jaar mee rond. ben echt ziek missellijk en soms goede bloeddruk en soms zeer hoge.ondanks de pillen.
groetjes en bedankt

----------


## wboers

Beste Ernestina,
Een endocrinoloog is inderdaad gespecialiseerd in dit soort ziekten. Dit is namelijk een zgn Hormonendokter, eigenlijk een internist met deze specialisatie. Tegenwoordig zijn in de grote ziekenhuizen deze specialismen vaak samen. Wanneer jouw urine onderzoek daar aanleiding toegeeft zal verder onderzoek plaats vinden. Hetzij door een internist met genoeg verstand hiervan, hetzij door een endocrinoloog. 
Mag ik weten welke pillen je nu hebt? Ik heb namelijk een tijd lang betablokkers gehad en die hielpen bij mij ook absoluut niet. Integendeel, het werd alleen maar erger. Nadat de cardioloog mij heeft aangeraden hiermee te stoppen, werden de klachten weer "gewoon". Hij is ook degene die mij heeft laten doorverwijzen i.v.m. mogelijke feochromosytoom. De bloeddruk is ook bij mij niet altijd hoog maar komt in 'aanvallen'. Ik loop nu alweer twee jaar met deze klachten en mag 21 november eindelijk voor het eerst naar een internist. Mijn klachten zijn; Heel heftige hoofdpijn (aanvallen), daarbij dan zeer hoge bloeddruk, misselijk, moe en duizeligheid.

Op het forum kun je verschillende berichten lezen van mensen die geopereerd zijn aan een feochromosytoom. De verhalen zijn verschillend maar over het algemeen zijn de meesten na de operatie klachtenvrij en hoeven geen medicatie te slikken. Uiteraard zijn er hierop uitzonderingen. 

Ik wens je veel sterkte en hoop dat ze vinden wat je mankeert. Ik weet hoe frustrerend dit allemaal is.
Groet, Willemijn

----------


## meneereddie

> Beste mensen op het forum,
> Op 21 november moet ik naar het ziekenhuis i.v.m. vermoeden van Feochromcytoom. 
> Dit forum heeft mij in ieder geval duidelijk gemaakt dat mijn klachten hier heel erg op lijken.
> Echter, wanneer ik de berichten op het forum lees, lijkt het of iedereen, behalve een hoge bloeddruk ook een snelle hartslag heeft. 
> 
> Wanneer ik zo'n 'aanval' krijg, is mijn bloeddruk inderdaad ook heel hoog; 220/120 maar mijn hartslag gaat juist heel erg naar beneden. Soms zelfs naar 30 slagen p/m 
> Is er iemand die dit herkent?





hallo,

toen ik de tumor nog op mijn bijnier had zitten, had ik zéér geregeld een bloeddruk van 260 over 159, en een pols van 75 tot 70.
het is niet zo raar dat in sommige gevallen, zoals u en ik, de pols relatief laag blijft, omdat je hart (of je hersenen) probeert de bloeddruk te normaliseren tijdens zo'n aanval.
ik denk zelf dat dit juist goed is, in deze situatie, want stel je eens voor, dat de bloeddruk 220/120 is, en de pols 130 zou zijn...
het is al niet goed voor het hart om deze bloeddrukwaardes te verwerken, laat staan dat de pols ook nog eens hoog zou zijn.

groetjes, en ontzettend veel succes gewenst.

Ed

----------


## meneereddie

> Hallo meneer eddie,
> 
> Vraagje, heb jij ook een feochromosytoom gehad op je bijnier?
> Mijn moeder ligt nu in ziekenhuis en had dat ook..
> 
> Hoor wel weer.
> Gegroet,
> Geralda Jager



hallo geralda.

ja, inderdaad. ik heb ook een feochromosytoom gehad.
hij zat op mijn rechterbijnier, althans, daar groeide ie uit.
de tumor was een bal van 7 centimeter, en is door middel van een buikoperatie verwijderd, samen met de bijnier.
sommige tumoren zijn groter dan die ik had, maar er zijn ook vele tumoren die zo klein zijn, dat ze met een scan niet te zien zijn, maar wel door urineonderzoek ontdekt kunnen worden.

als je vragen hebt, maar dat geldt voor iedereen, stel ze gerust.

groetjes, Ed

----------


## meneereddie

twee foto's van een feochromosytoom, die op/in mijn rechterbijnier zat/groeide.

Ed

----------


## ernestina

hallo wboers
ja nu weet ik pas volgende week uitslag van urinetest. ben natuurlijk heel bang.
ik moet op dit moment bloeddrukverlagers amlor nemen en betablokker emconcor dat brengt men hart tot rust. bij mij gaat het ook in vlagen soms heel hoge bloeddruk en dan voel ik me zeer zeer slecht en zenuwachtig en duizelig en zeer branderig kruipend gevoel over mijn hele lichaam. heel bangellijk. zal blij zijn dat ik uitslag heb en heb veel steun aan dit forum. echt bedankt.
groetjes erna

----------


## ernestina

hallo leontien

bedankt voor je bericht. ja ik ben zeker verder geholpen op jullie forum.
groetjes ernestina

----------


## wboers

> hallo,
> 
> toen ik de tumor nog op mijn bijnier had zitten, had ik zéér geregeld een bloeddruk van 260 over 159, en een pols van 75 tot 70.
> het is niet zo raar dat in sommige gevallen, zoals u en ik, de pols relatief laag blijft, omdat je hart (of je hersenen) probeert de bloeddruk te normaliseren tijdens zo'n aanval.
> ik denk zelf dat dit juist goed is, in deze situatie, want stel je eens voor, dat de bloeddruk 220/120 is, en de pols 130 zou zijn...
> het is al niet goed voor het hart om deze bloeddrukwaardes te verwerken, laat staan dat de pols ook nog eens hoog zou zijn.
> 
> groetjes, en ontzettend veel succes gewenst.
> 
> Ed


Beste Ed,
Hartelijk dank voor je bericht. Ik word gek van de vragen die door mijn hoofd spoken. Ik heb vanaf februari 2007 de klachten (begon met héle erge hoofdpijnaanvallen en toen wist ik nog niet dat mijn bloeddruk zó hoog werd) en ben ondertussen bij de neuroloog, psycholoog en cardioloog geweest. Deze laatste kwam met het vermoeden van de feochromosytoom. Mijn klachten zijn ook niet al twee jaar even heftig. Soms heb ik zelfs twee of drie weken relatief weinig tot geen klachten. Alleen ben ik na zo'n aanval vaak dagen tot weken uitgeput.
Gelukkig dat de operatie bij jou goed gegaan is, en ik heb begrepen dat je van de klachten af bent. Ik ga ook naar het EMC dus dat geeft mij moed.
Nogmaals bedankt voor je reactie.
Groet, Willemijn

----------


## ernestina

hallo
ik zou nog is graag weten als je onder de mri scan moet voor platen of je er met je hoofd of benen word ingeschoven. want heb er al eens ondergelegen voor hoofdscan en
dat was zeer benauwend . ik heb echt wel bang voor scan van de bijnieren te laten maken.
of valt het mee?
groetjes erna

----------


## anitavandiermen

5 jaar geleden moest ik een operatie aan een bloedvat in mijn buik ondergaan.daarvoor heb ik allerlij scans gehad.daar was niets abnormaals aan te zien.maar onder de operatie zagen de chirurgen dat mijn bijnier vergroot was.ze hebben geprobeerd hem eruit te halen maar omdat mijn bloedruk weg zakte hebben ze de tumor laten zitten.heb feochromocytoom.word steeds in de gaten gehouden omdat af en toe mijn adrealine te hoog wordt.ook heb ik dagelijks hartkloppingen.mijn bloedruk blijft gelukkig meestal goed.toch vraag ik me af of ik me niet moet laten opereren.

----------


## ernestina

hallo nolly

bedankt voor je berichtje dat is een grote geruststelling.
groetjes ernestina

----------


## meneereddie

> Beste Ed,
> Hartelijk dank voor je bericht. Ik word gek van de vragen die door mijn hoofd spoken. Ik heb vanaf februari 2007 de klachten (begon met héle erge hoofdpijnaanvallen en toen wist ik nog niet dat mijn bloeddruk zó hoog werd) en ben ondertussen bij de neuroloog, psycholoog en cardioloog geweest. Deze laatste kwam met het vermoeden van de feochromosytoom. Mijn klachten zijn ook niet al twee jaar even heftig. Soms heb ik zelfs twee of drie weken relatief weinig tot geen klachten. Alleen ben ik na zo'n aanval vaak dagen tot weken uitgeput.
> Gelukkig dat de operatie bij jou goed gegaan is, en ik heb begrepen dat je van de klachten af bent. Ik ga ook naar het EMC dus dat geeft mij moed.
> Nogmaals bedankt voor je reactie.
> Groet, Willemijn


Ik moet 18 december wederom voor een na-controle in het EMC zijn, om 14.30 uur. Indien u vragen heeft, of u wilt een kleine rondleiding, of u heeft op die dag ook een afspraak daar, ben ik bereid om u te beantwoorden, of te begeleiden.

Ed

----------


## meneereddie

> 5 jaar geleden moest ik een operatie aan een bloedvat in mijn buik ondergaan.daarvoor heb ik allerlij scans gehad.daar was niets abnormaals aan te zien.maar onder de operatie zagen de chirurgen dat mijn bijnier vergroot was.ze hebben geprobeerd hem eruit te halen maar omdat mijn bloedruk weg zakte hebben ze de tumor laten zitten.heb feochromocytoom.word steeds in de gaten gehouden omdat af en toe mijn adrealine te hoog wordt.ook heb ik dagelijks hartkloppingen.mijn bloedruk blijft gelukkig meestal goed.toch vraag ik me af of ik me niet moet laten opereren.



Opereren is de enige juiste optie. Vergeet niet dat de tumor groeit, ook al is dat langzaam, maar de gevolgen zullen steeds heftiger en groter zijn.
Als de tumor op de bijnier nog klein is, (een paar centimeter) dan is een endoscopische ingreep een goede oplossing, maar als de tumor te groot is, krijg je een prachtig litteken van een centimeter of 25, waar niemand echt blij om hoeft te zijn. Je krijgt van een endoscopische operatie twee of drie littekenpuntjes van ongeveer 1 centimeter per stuk..

Waar wacht je op?!

Ed

----------


## wboers

> hallo wboers
> ja nu weet ik pas volgende week uitslag van urinetest. ben natuurlijk heel bang.
> ik moet op dit moment bloeddrukverlagers amlor nemen en betablokker emconcor dat brengt men hart tot rust. bij mij gaat het ook in vlagen soms heel hoge bloeddruk en dan voel ik me zeer zeer slecht en zenuwachtig en duizelig en zeer branderig kruipend gevoel over mijn hele lichaam. heel bangellijk. zal blij zijn dat ik uitslag heb en heb veel steun aan dit forum. echt bedankt.
> groetjes erna


Hallo Erna,
Heb je al een uitslag van de urinetest? Ik ben erg benieuwd hoe het met je is? En de scans? Helaas heb ik je niet kunnen antwoorden op je vragen over de scans omdat ik ook niet weet hoe dit gaat.
Hopelijk heb je de uitslagen en gaat het goed.
Groet, Willemijn

----------


## meneereddie

> Hallo Erna,
> Heb je al een uitslag van de urinetest? Ik ben erg benieuwd hoe het met je is? En de scans? Helaas heb ik je niet kunnen antwoorden op je vragen over de scans omdat ik ook niet weet hoe dit gaat.
> Hopelijk heb je de uitslagen en gaat het goed.
> Groet, Willemijn



Zoals je ziet is de mri-scan een tunnelachtig apparaat, waar je helemaal in word geschoven tijdens de scan. Dat gaat helemaal van zelf, en als je wil, kun je een koptelefoon met eigen muziek opzetten. De hoofdzaak is, is dat je stil blijft liggen. Ik heb er een slaapuurtje van gemaakt. 
De ct-scan is een ringscanapparaat waar je voor een gedeelte met je lichaam wordt doorgeschoven, en de ring doet dan de rest van het werk. Ook bij deze heb ik er een slaapuurtje van gemaakt. Het is absoluut niet eng, en je komt er uitgerust uit...


Groetjes, Ed

----------


## kristel1973

hallo,

heb 24u een apparaatje op mijn hoofd meegekregen,en heb geen epilepsie.neuroloog vermoedde het al,want hij denkt aan feo.nu moet ik deze week,2x24u urine bijhouden en s'morgens om 8u bloed laten trekken,want ze willen zien hoe hoog met cortisol s'morgens staat.daarna moet ik nog testen doen,oa ssep of zoiets?mijn klachten zijn serieus verergert en het maakt me bang:flauwvallen,blauwe vingernagels en ijskoude handen,heel hevige hoofdpijn,gevoel dat alles onwerkelijk is,hartkloppingen,ben zelfs s'avonds laat heel misselijk geworden en gaan overgeven,ik dacht dat het mijn laatste dag was.ik ben echt bang geworden,en als ik een winkel binnenga dan heb ik het gevoel dat ik ga flauwvallen.ook op de post als ik moet wachten.kent iemand deze symptomen,ze maken me echt bang,en altijd zo een opgefokt gevoel.ik ben echt bang,loop zo al meer dan 2jaar rond,en nu wordt het erger.groetjes
kristel

----------


## kristel1973

ook ben ik heeeeeel moe,heb ratjes en ik sleep me vooruit om hun kooitje te doen.elke dag kuis ik(want dat is nodig met mijn hond)en dan moet ik ertussen even stoppen,want ik ben niet moe maar uitgeput,benen wegen precies loodzwaar en grieperig gevoel.mijn vriend weet dat ik continu flauwval maar niet dat ik zo moe ben.ik durf het niet te zeggen,ben bang dat hij gaat denken dat ik een flauwe trien ben.ik kan echt niet meer,ik ben op.elke dag zie ik ertegen op dat ik moet opstaan.zou het liefst in mijn bedje blijven liggen.als ik heel even op een hand lig of been over ander been leg,dan slaapt dit onmiddellijk,en links is mijn hand altijd heeeel koud(slechte doorbloeding?).ik weet niet hoe lang ik dit kan volhouden?ik doe maar door,want dat is wat iedereen van mij verwacht.de hoofdpijn is vreselijk,en mijn bloeddruk,dat weet ik eigenlijk niet?een 10jaar geleden ben ik op werk flauwgevallen,en in ziekenhuis zag men dat mijn suiker veeel te laag was,heb toen cola gekregen.dat heb ik ook voorgehad toen ik 15jaar was,toen was mijn suiker ook te laag,en heb toen snoep(lange jan of zoiets)gekregen en een glas cola.ik zou geen suikerziekte hebben.in 2005 in coma geweest in edegem.en 2jaar geleden(ik ben 35jaar)moest ik naar de spoed om een plaaster te laten verwijderen.de verpleegster(dokteres?)zag dat ik wit was en vroeg me of ik me wel ok voelde.ik zei dat ik me altijd zo voelde en ze besloot tegen de regels in,mijn suiker even te testen.dat was 41,dus deed ze de test opnieuw,en ja het was terug 41.heb toen een bekertje sinaasappelsap moeten drinken en 3 speculaasjes moeten eten.kan lage suiker iets te maken hebben met feo?
hopelijk kunnen jullie me wat info geven
groetjes en sterkte aan iedereen
kristel

----------


## ernestina

hallo willemijn

bedankt voor je berichtje. ik heb gisterenavond vernomen dat er veel te veel cortisol
in mijn bloed zit. nu moet ik binnen 2 weken terug bloed laten prikken en op 11 december naar de endricoloog. ik hoop dat het zal meevallen en ook voor u op 21 november.
mijn ogen zijn al enkele weken opgezwollen van water en weet niet of dat er 
mee te maken heeft. ik ben in ieder geval erg bang.
groetjes ernestina

----------


## wboers

> hallo willemijn
> 
> bedankt voor je berichtje. ik heb gisterenavond vernomen dat er veel te veel cortisol
> in mijn bloed zit. nu moet ik binnen 2 weken terug bloed laten prikken en op 11 december naar de endricoloog. ik hoop dat het zal meevallen en ook voor u op 21 november.
> mijn ogen zijn al enkele weken opgezwollen van water en weet niet of dat er 
> mee te maken heeft. ik ben in ieder geval erg bang.
> groetjes ernestina


Hallo Ernestina,
Erg vervelend dat je zo bang bent. In ieder geval zijn ze de oorzaak waarschijnlijk op het spoor en dat houdt dan in dat ze gericht kunnen gaan behandelen. Van de onzekerheid wordt je toch ook heel ellendig. 

Heb je al informatie gezocht over het syndroom van Cushing? Dit is een een aandoening waarbij er te veel van het hormoon cortisol wordt gemaakt door de bijnierschors. Ik ben natuurlijk geen dokter maar de symptomen die jij beschrijft lijken hier wel op. Ook een feochromosytoom kan hiervan de oorzaak zijn. Het is in ieder geval goed dat je naar de Endocrinoloog gaat, deze is gespecialiseerd in dit soort aandoeningen.

Probeer je vast te houden aan het feit dat, wanneer dit het zou zijn, dit meerendeels wordt veroorzaakt door een GOEDAARDIGE tumor en te behandelen is.
Ik zal voor je duimen en wens je sterkte!
Groet, Willemijn

----------


## Iemie

Hallo,
Het is weer even geleden dat ik schreef. Bij mij is wat betreft, hoe ik mij voel, niets veranderd. Ik voel mij slecht. Onwerkelijk gevoel. Veel transpireren, veel dorst, veel drinken. Suiker is goed. Erg moe. Er wordt van uit gegaan dat het allemaal komt door depressie. Maar de medicijnen (antidepressiva) helpen niet. Ik ga naar www.brainclinics.nl in Nijmegen. Ik heb 13 behandelingen gehad, geen resultaat. Ik ben zo nu en dan wanhopig. 
Ik slik wel sinds 2 weken een nieuw antidepressivum. Het duurt altijd een poos voor het werkt. De huisarts en de psychiater willen eigenlijk geen lichamelijke onderzoeken meer laten doen. 
Omdat mijn klachten overeenkomen met het feochromocytoom, en de antidepressiva niet werken, denk ik dat een second opinion nu misschien op z'n plaats is. 
Misschien is er iemand op dit forum die mij kan adviseren.
Ik wens iedereen veel sterkte!
Iemie

----------


## meneereddie

> Hallo,
> Het is weer even geleden dat ik schreef. Bij mij is wat betreft, hoe ik mij voel, niets veranderd. Ik voel mij slecht. Onwerkelijk gevoel. Veel transpireren, veel dorst, veel drinken. Suiker is goed. Erg moe. Er wordt van uit gegaan dat het allemaal komt door depressie. Maar de medicijnen (antidepressiva) helpen niet. Ik ga naar www.brainclinics.nl in Nijmegen. Ik heb 13 behandelingen gehad, geen resultaat. Ik ben zo nu en dan wanhopig. 
> Ik slik wel sinds 2 weken een nieuw antidepressivum. Het duurt altijd een poos voor het werkt. De huisarts en de psychiater willen eigenlijk geen lichamelijke onderzoeken meer laten doen. 
> Omdat mijn klachten overeenkomen met het feochromocytoom, en de antidepressiva niet werken, denk ik dat een second opinion nu misschien op z'n plaats is. 
> Misschien is er iemand op dit forum die mij kan adviseren.
> Ik wens iedereen veel sterkte!
> Iemie



Ikzelf ben tijdens een aanval naar het ziekenhuis gereden, en ben daar in elkaar gezakt... (...)
Toen zijn ze er achter gekomen, (na een aantal onderzoeken) dat ik een bijniertumor had.
Zo is bij mij het balletje gaan rollen.
Mijn huisarts bleef er bij dat het aan de suikerziekte lag, terwijl ik daar nu helemaal van af ben.
Misschien een idee om ook naar het ziekenhuis te gaan, en te doen wat ik deed?
Maar je zou ook informatie kunnen vragen bij je ziekenzorgverzekeraar.

----------


## meneereddie

> ook ben ik heeeeeel moe,heb ratjes en ik sleep me vooruit om hun kooitje te doen.elke dag kuis ik(want dat is nodig met mijn hond)en dan moet ik ertussen even stoppen,want ik ben niet moe maar uitgeput,benen wegen precies loodzwaar en grieperig gevoel.mijn vriend weet dat ik continu flauwval maar niet dat ik zo moe ben.ik durf het niet te zeggen,ben bang dat hij gaat denken dat ik een flauwe trien ben.ik kan echt niet meer,ik ben op.elke dag zie ik ertegen op dat ik moet opstaan.zou het liefst in mijn bedje blijven liggen.als ik heel even op een hand lig of been over ander been leg,dan slaapt dit onmiddellijk,en links is mijn hand altijd heeeel koud(slechte doorbloeding?).ik weet niet hoe lang ik dit kan volhouden?ik doe maar door,want dat is wat iedereen van mij verwacht.de hoofdpijn is vreselijk,en mijn bloeddruk,dat weet ik eigenlijk niet?een 10jaar geleden ben ik op werk flauwgevallen,en in ziekenhuis zag men dat mijn suiker veeel te laag was,heb toen cola gekregen.dat heb ik ook voorgehad toen ik 15jaar was,toen was mijn suiker ook te laag,en heb toen snoep(lange jan of zoiets)gekregen en een glas cola.ik zou geen suikerziekte hebben.in 2005 in coma geweest in edegem.en 2jaar geleden(ik ben 35jaar)moest ik naar de spoed om een plaaster te laten verwijderen.de verpleegster(dokteres?)zag dat ik wit was en vroeg me of ik me wel ok voelde.ik zei dat ik me altijd zo voelde en ze besloot tegen de regels in,mijn suiker even te testen.dat was 41,dus deed ze de test opnieuw,en ja het was terug 41.heb toen een bekertje sinaasappelsap moeten drinken en 3 speculaasjes moeten eten.kan lage suiker iets te maken hebben met feo?
> hopelijk kunnen jullie me wat info geven
> groetjes en sterkte aan iedereen
> kristel


Als ik u was, zou ik naar de huisarts gaan, om de bloeddruk te laten meten, en tevens een Doplertest laten doen.
Ook zou ik, als ik jou was, de bloedsuikerspiegel heel goed in de gaten houden.
Die hoofdpijnen komen waarschijnlijk door de hoge bloeddruk. Het bloed giert werkelijk door je aderen, en daar kunnen ze niet goed tegen.
Ik spreek uit ervaring, want ik heb bloeddrukken gehad van 259 over 160.
Je suiker kan ontregeld zijn, maar met een bijniertumor zou je eerder een te hoog suikergehalte hebben, dan te laag.
Natuurlijk kan het suikergehalte te laag zijn, maar dat gebeurt meestal als de aanval voorbij is, oftewel, tussen de aanvallen door, omdat je lichaam dan zoveel energie hebt verbruikt, dat je suiker als het ware op aan het geraken is.
Bij mij was de suikerspiegel continu te hoog. Dat kwam omdat de tumor op de bijnier er voor zorgde dat de adrenaline, en de noradrenaline continu aangemaakt werden, en mijn lichaam in werden gespoten. De hersenen krijgen dan een seintje, en denkt dan onbewust dat het lichaam in gevaar is, of een zware taak moet verrichten, en gaat dan suiker aanmaken, om de spieren te versterken.
Dat je veel, of altijd moe bent, is niet zo gek. Jouw lichaam is voortdurend in gevecht met iets dat er niet hoort. Maar jouw lichaam kan dit niet aan. Althans, niet voor altijd. Het is daarom noodzakelijk dat de onderzoeken snel gebeuren.
Slapende benen en/of armen, of handen, komen door een bloedtoevoer stagnatie.
Zorg dat de bloedtoevoer in orde blijft, je lichaam heeft het al zwaar genoeg.
Wat je ook kan doen, is bij je huisarts om een internist vragen, en een cardioloog.
De internist is er bij mij achter gekomen. Knappe mensen, die internisten.

Ed

----------


## Ante

> Hallo!
> 
> Met veel belangstelling heb ik dit topic gelezen...
> Ik sta namelijk ook voor een operatie van een bijnier. Er is bij mij een feochromocytoom vastgesteld in de rechterbijnier. Die zullen ze wegnemen door middel van een kijkoperatie... 
> Heeft er iemand ervaring met het herstellen van deze operatie? Duurt dit lang? Ondervind je lang hinder?
> Alvast bedankt!
> 
> Anita


heey Anita,

Ik ben afgelopen augustus geopereerd aan mijn linker bijnier. Dit is ook met een kijk operatie gegaan. Ik ben hiervoor vrijdag's geopereerd en de woensdag erop mocht ik naar huis. Ik had voordat ik geopereerd werd wel al 3 weken in het ziekenhuis gelegen, omdat m'n bloeddruk te hoog was en ze die eerst goed moesten stellen. In principe kon ik die vrijdag een week later wel weer een beetje lopen. Tis niet zo dat je 3 weken alleen maar in bed moet liggen. 2/3 weken later kon ik laat maar zeggen alles weer. Dus het valt heel erg mee. Ik heb nog wel een tijdje last gehad bij het overeind komen uit liggende houding. Tis nu nog steeds niet helemaaal lekker, maar het doet niet echt pijn meer. En de wonden kunnen af en toe beetje branden. Maar verder heb ik niet echt pijn eraan. 

Groetjes Ante

----------


## kristel1973

hallo eddie,

heel erg bedankt voor uw advies,ga zeker eens contact opnemen met een internist!!!!
wens u en iedereen nog een fijne avond toe!
kristel

----------


## nolly4

> Hallo,
> Het is weer even geleden dat ik schreef. Bij mij is wat betreft, hoe ik mij voel, niets veranderd. Ik voel mij slecht. Onwerkelijk gevoel. Veel transpireren, veel dorst, veel drinken. Suiker is goed. Erg moe. Er wordt van uit gegaan dat het allemaal komt door depressie. Maar de medicijnen (antidepressiva) helpen niet. Ik ga naar www.brainclinics.nl in Nijmegen. Ik heb 13 behandelingen gehad, geen resultaat. Ik ben zo nu en dan wanhopig. 
> Ik slik wel sinds 2 weken een nieuw antidepressivum. Het duurt altijd een poos voor het werkt. De huisarts en de psychiater willen eigenlijk geen lichamelijke onderzoeken meer laten doen. 
> Omdat mijn klachten overeenkomen met het feochromocytoom, en de antidepressiva niet werken, denk ik dat een second opinion nu misschien op z'n plaats is. 
> Misschien is er iemand op dit forum die mij kan adviseren.
> Ik wens iedereen veel sterkte!
> Iemie



Iemie,
Misschien is het inderdaad goed een second opinion aan te vragen. Soms kan ik boos worden dat alles maar direct op een depressie geschoven wordt. Als je dergelijke klachten lang hebt zou je in een depressie kunnen geraken. Door de antidepressiva krijg je vaak als bijwerking een droge mond en dorst. Het is niet niks altijd maar je beroerd voelen en niemand weet eigenlijk wat je hebt. Ik ben ook vaak wanhopig geweest. 
Probeer zelf de regie over je leven te krijgen en niet door anderen te laten bepalen wat je moet doen. Iedereen in je omgeving weet het vaak zo goed!! (maar niet heus). Geef dingen die je leuk vindt de voorrang. Als je weinig energie hebt moet je die gebruiken voor wat je leuk vindt en niet door dingen die zonodig moeten.
Ik kan het natuurlijk heel gemakkelijk zeggen, maar heb zelf acht jaar met deze klachten getobt en van alles naar mijn hoofd gekregen. Ook de depressie en overgangsklachten !!! (was hier al ruim twintig jaar doorheen). Het AMC was zo slim. 
Ik dacht dat het Erasmus in Rotterdam heel gespecialiseerd is op het gebied van feochromocytoom. Je kunt het altijd proberen. Nee heb je en ja kun je krijgen.
Heel veel sterkte en nogmaals: Neem zelf het heft in handen !!!! en laat het niet door anderen bepalen.
Groetjes Nolly.

----------


## Enid

Dag allemaal,

Ik heb een tijd getwijfeld of ik een berichtje zou posten omdat er al een tijd niemand gepost heeft maar zit met onzekerheden over het feochromocytoomverhaal.
Ik heb al jarenlang klachten die de afgelopen periode sterk verergerd zijn. Het gaat met name om de volgende dingen:

-hartkloppingen, overslaand hart
-bloeddrukpieken (gemeten, ook in het ziekenhuis laatst bovendruk bijna 200)
-aanvallen van bonkend hoofd, misselijkheid en overgeven
-onrust, gejaagdeheid, irritatie
-veel pijn in mjet name mijn rechterzij (vaak in combinatie met bovenstaande verschijnselen)
-tintelingen in handen, benen, nek. vaak slapend been
-bijna continu het koud hebben maar wel zweten (vroeger had ik het altijd warm!)
-oorsuizen (superirritant)
-mijn hart voelen kloppen in lippen, verhemelte. Hart horen kloppen in mijn oren als ik lig.

Na veel verwijzingen her en der ben ik nu bij een nefroloog terecht gekomen. Zij gaf aan geen pasklaar antwoord te hebben maar allereerst mijn hormoonspiegels te willen controleren via 2x 24-uurs urineonderzoek en bloedonderzoek. Zou minimaal 4 weken duren voor de uitslag er was. Ze vertelde er niet bij aan welke mogelijke oorzaak ze dacht. Ben zelf eens gaan kijken op de labformulieren naar welke stoffen ze zochten: metanefrine en cortisol. Navraag bij (bevriende) arts en een beetje googelen deden me bij het feochromocyitoom uit komen...

Mijn vragen:
herkennen jullie deze klachten?
en als er urine wordt opgevangen maar je hebt geen 'aanval' dan worden die verhoogde waarden toch niet waargenomen?
Ook lees ik overal dat je de urine gekoeld moet bewaren tijdens de opvangperiode terwijl mij daar niets over verteld werd tijdens de 'voorlichting'

Omdat de klachten steeds erger worden en ik me echt hondsberoerd voel zal ik blij zijn met iedere duidelijke diagnose zolang er maar iets aan gedaan wordt....

ben heel benieuwd naar jullie reacties.

Groetjes, Enid

----------


## Iemie

Dag Enid,
Ik herken jouw klachten. Ik heb 2x24 uur urine opgevangen. Waardes waren verhoogd, maar het feochromocytoom werd niet gevonden. Bloeddruk wordt onderdrukt met betablokker bij mij. Omdat op de scans, foto's etc. niets verdachts is gevonden worden mijn klachten als depressie, stress gezien. Rond kerst 2008 werd ik duizelig, en ondanks betablokker weer verhoogde bloeddruk. 
Vorig jaar ben ik dus op feochromocytoom onderzocht. Gericht onderzoek door internist. Zie dit forum. 
Ik wil voor een second opinion. Eerst ga ik nu op 3 feb. naar een KNO-arts. Huisarts wil nu een hersentumor uitsluiten.........

Het zweten en koud zijn herken ik heel goed. Zo tegenstrijdig. Alsof de thermostaat van mijn lijf niet goed is.
Al jouw andere klachten herken ik ook. Ik heb een schildklierafwijking, ofwel ik heb een halve schildklier. Hij werkt overigens nu weer goed. De klachten die jij beschrijft had ik ook toen mijn schildklier te snel werkte. 
Ik kan niets zinnigs over jouw klachten zeggen. 
Ik hoop echter dat de artsen jou gauw van de klachten af kunnen helpen. Houd je het forum op de hoogte? 

Ik wens je veel sterkte. Ik ben erg benieuwd wanneer jij uitslag krijgt van het urine onderzoek? 

Groeten, 

Iemie

----------


## wboers

Hoi Iemie,
Momenteel lopen er bij mij ook allerlei onderzoeken naar het feochromosytoom. Ik ben eerst bij een neuroloog geweest en deze heeft mij ook betablokkers voorgeschreven, propranolol. Van de cardioloog, waar ik later terecht ben gekomen, moest ik hier mee stoppen omdat deze medicatie de situatie alleen maar zou verergeren............ik ben er nu een paar maanden van af, ben zeker niet beter, maar wel een stuk minder moe en somber. Later hoorde ik van de internist dat de betablokker (wanneer deze alleen gegeven wordt), de symptomen alleen maar versterkt! Dit lijkt wel te kloppen want mét de medicatie had ik iedere dag een "aanval" en was ik versleten. Nu heb ik af en toe een aanval en voel me in ieder geval een stuk minder moe.
Misschien moet je ook over je medicatie praten met je arts. Ik heb de betablokkers gekregen omdat ik een hoge bloeddruk had, maar die heb ik alleen tijdens en tot een dag na zo'n aanval.
Groetjes en sterkte, Willemijn

----------


## meneereddie

> Dag allemaal,
> 
> Ik heb een tijd getwijfeld of ik een berichtje zou posten omdat er al een tijd niemand gepost heeft maar zit met onzekerheden over het feochromocytoomverhaal.
> Ik heb al jarenlang klachten die de afgelopen periode sterk verergerd zijn. Het gaat met name om de volgende dingen:
> 
> -hartkloppingen, overslaand hart
> -bloeddrukpieken (gemeten, ook in het ziekenhuis laatst bovendruk bijna 200)
> -aanvallen van bonkend hoofd, misselijkheid en overgeven
> -onrust, gejaagdeheid, irritatie
> ...


Hallo Enid,

De klachten die jij omschrijft, voldoen precies aan het plaatje dat bij mijn bijniertumor paste. Ter geruststelling: mijn bloeddrukwaardes waren 259 > 160, en een pols van +/- 75.

Een internist heeft mijn urine onderzocht, en mijn afgenomen bloed is ook onderzocht, en uit deze twee uitslagen is gebleken, dat k een bijniertumor bezat. 

Eind juli 2008 is deze verwijderd, en sindsden is mijn lichaam zich aan het herstellen. Half september ben ik weer gaan werken.

De nieren staan in verbinding met de blaas.
Als je op het moment van urine-afname geen aanval hebt, is er niets aan de hand. De bijnieren zijn direct bovenop de nieren gegroeid, en verspreiden een te grote hoeveelheid hormonen. De nieren verwerken de hormonen niet, of deels, maar hoe dan ook, er zit(ten) altijd (een) hoge(re) waarde in de urine. 

Waarom heeft een internist niets gevonden bij je?

Je hebt pijn in je rechterzij, dat kan er op duiden dat de bijniertumor op de rechterbijnier ziet. Ik had dat ook..

De bonkende hoofdpijnen had ik heel erg in het begin, maar zijn na een jaar of twee verdwenen. (misschien gewenning?)

Het continu aanwezige onrustige gevoel, Zeer snel geirriteerd zijn, de wisselende buien, altijd warm, of koud, altijd zweten, euforisch (groots) gevoel (alsof ik alles aan zou kunnen, of genoeg geld zou hebben..) impotentie, misselijkheid, eczeem of schimmel aan voeten en/of tenen, suikerziekte, etc, etc... Dit is een kleine greep uit de klachten die ik heb ondervonden. Al deze klachten zijn verdwenen..! Ook de suikerziekte!!

Bijna altijd kreeg ik de aanvallen iedere dag ná het avondeten, maar vanaf een half jaar voor de opnamedag begon ik de aanvallen op onwillekeurige tijden te krijgen. En de allerlaatste periode kreeg ik de aanvallen toen ik net wakker was, (of misschien tijdens mijn slaap al) en steeds vaker onder de douche.

De bloeddrukmedicatie die voorgeschreven werd heeft goed geholpen, en tijdens de opnamen in het beste Academisch Ziekenhuis van Nederland, het EMC te Rotterdam, is de medicatie aangepast, zodat ik tijdens de operatie geen gevaarlijke aanval zou kunnen krijgen, en moest ik dertig pillen per dag slikken. Om je eerlijk de waarheid te zeggen, deed ik dat maar al te graag.
De totale opnameduur bedroeg ongeveer vier weken.

De scans die ik vóór de opnames moest late nemen zijn: 
mri-scan, ct-scan, sms-scan, en nog een scan, waarvan ik nu niet op de naam kan komen. Als ik daar nog opkom, verander ik deze tekst wel. In ieder geval zijn de sms-scan, en de onbekende scan, nucleaire scans, en de andere twee, zijn in principe de "gewone" scans.

Ed

http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feochromocytoom 

http://www.medicinfo.nl/%7B4d5bc748-...063583b5d65%7D 


Feochromocytoom 

Medische encyclopedie

· Feochromocytoom 

· Symptomen 

· Behandeling

Feochromocytoom
gezwel van (meestal) het bijniermerg. Het gezwel is in 90% van de gevallen goedaardig.

Symptomen
De feochromocytoomcellen maken vaak adrenalineachtige stoffen die de bloeddruk verhogen. 

Deze bloeddrukverhoging kan voortdurend aanwezig zijn of in aanvallen komen. 

Zo'n aanval bestaat uit hartkloppingen, hoofdpijn, bleekheid, zweten en misselijkheid en diarree. 

Behandeling
Allereerst wordt met geneesmiddelen de bloeddruk weer naar een normale waarde teruggebracht. 

Daarna wordt het gezwel operatief verwijderd.

----------


## meneereddie

*Inleiding*

De bijnieren zijn twee driehoekige, oranjekleurige orgaantjes die boven beide nieren liggen. Elke bijnier (glandula suprarenalis) bestaat uit een binnenste gedeelte of merg (medulla) en een omhulsel of schors (cortex). 


*De functie van de bijnieren*

De bijnieren scheiden verscheidene hormonen af die onmisbaar zijn voor het functioneren van het lichaam. Adrenaline (epinefrine), afkomstig uit het bijniermerg, is van invloed op de bloeddruk, de hartslag en het zweten. De bijnierschors scheidt onder meer corticosteroïden (Cortison-achtige hormonen), androgenen (mannelijke hormonen) en mineralocorticoïden af. Deze laatste bepalen de bloeddruk en het zout(natrium)- en kaliumgehalte van het lichaam. 


*De werking van de bijnieren*

De bijnierschorshormonen zijn over het algemeen op een redelijk stabiel niveau in het bloed aanwezig, de afscheiding ervan kan echter onmiddellijk worden aangepast als het lichaam daar om vraagt. Een deel van de hersenen, de hypothalamus, is verantwoordelijk voor het reguleren daarvan. Corticosteroïden bijvoorbeeld worden afgescheiden nadat eerst de hypothalamus CRH (corticotrofine releasing hormone) heeft aangemaakt, dat het hersenaanhangsel (de hypofyse) aanzet tot de afscheiding van corticotrofine. Pas deze stof regelt vervolgens de productie van corticosteroïden door de bijnierschors. 


*Gevolgen van een afgenomen productie van deze hormonen*

Een afgenomen hoeveelheid bijnierhormonen leidt tot de ziekte van Addison. Deze adrenocorticale insufficiëntie is meestal het gevolg van vernietiging van de bijnier door een auto-immuunreactie. Deze aandoening treedt op bij ongeveer 4 op de 100.000 mensen. De ziekte van Addison kan op elke leeftijd optreden en treft even vaak mannen als vrouwen. Enkele veel voorkomend verschijnselen zijn zwakte, misselijkheid en braken, verlaagde bloedsuikerspiegel, verlaagde bloeddruk, een donkere verkleuring van de huid (bronsziekte) en een afname in de hoeveelheid lichaamsbeharing. 


*De gevolgen van overproductie van bijnierhormonen*

Wanneer androgene steroïden (testosteron en vergelijkbare hormonen) in te grote hoeveelheden worden aangemaakt, leidt dit tot "virilisatie". Het lichaam ontwikkelt dan overdreven mannelijke trekken, zowel bij mannen als bij vrouwen, bijvoorbeeld een toename in de lichaamsbeharing (hirsutisme). 
Overproductie van corticosteroïden leidt tot het syndroom van Cushing. Vaak voorkomende kenmerken van het Cushing-syndroom zijn: een toename van het gewicht van de romp, opslag van vet rond de nek, verhoogde bloedsuikerspiegel, grote vermoeidheid en spierslapte. Bij vrouwen treedt daarnaast een toename op in de gezichts- en lichaamsbeharing en worden de menstruaties onregelmatig of blijven geheel uit. De huid vertoont snel blauwe plekken en blauw-rode striemen (striae). Bij kinderen wordt vaak de groei gestoord, en stokt de puberteit. 
Een verhoogd aldosteronniveau (hyperaldosteronisme) veroorzaakt veranderingen in de hoeveelheden natrium, kalium, bicarbonaat en chloride in het bloed; dit leidt tot een hogere bloeddruk, zwakheid en in zeldzame gevallen tot verlamming. 


*Andere aandoeningen van de bijnieren*

Tumoren (abnormale nieuwvormingen) kunnen zich ook voordoen in de bijnieren. Eén type tumor dat vooral optreedt bij jongvolwassenen en mensen van middelbare leeftijd, wordt feochromocytoom genoemd. Een feochromocytoom scheidt de hormonen adrenaline en norepinefrine af. Deze zijn onder andere verantwoordelijk voor de regulering van de hartslag en de bloeddruk. Het meest gebruikelijke verschijnsel van het feochromocytoom is dan ook verhoogde bloeddruk. Andere verschijnselen zijn onder andere hartkloppingen (een abnormale waarneming van de eigen hartslag), een versnelde polsslag, hoofdpijn, zweten, misselijkheid en braken.
In veel gevallen is de bijniertumor al aanwezig vóór de geboorte, en in veel andere gevallen, begint ontwikkeld de groei van de tumor in de jaren 0 t/m 16 van de patient.
Minder komt het voor dat de tumor begint met ontwikkelen, als een persoon volwassen is.
Dus: vaak is men de drager van de tumor al een heel leven. (of bijna)
Dit houdt wel in, dat de bijniertumor langzaam, tot zéér langzaam groeit.


*Diagnose van aandoeningen van de bijnieren*

De diagnose van ziekten van de bijnieren vindt plaats op basis van de klinische verschijnselen en de resultaten van onderzoek. Er kan gebruik worden gemaakt van de volgende onderzoeken: 

bepalingen van de gehalten van verschillende hormonen in het bloed en in de urine; 
meting van de serumelectrolyten (de concentratie van stoffen zoals natrium en kalium in het bloed); 
CT-scans (Computed Tomography) en MRI-scans (Magnetic Resonance Imaging) om de achterliggende oorzaken van de aandoening te vinden; 
onderzoeken met behulp van radioactieve stoffen om tumoren te vinden. 

Welke onderzoeken worden gedaan, is afhankelijk van de verschijnselen die de patiënt vertoont. De arts kan u meer informatie verstrekken over de onderzoeken die zullen worden uitgevoerd.



*Prognose bij aandoeningen van de bijnieren*
De langetermijn verwachting bij aandoeningen van de bijnieren is afhankelijk van de achterliggende oorzaak van de aandoening. In de meeste gevallen kan een patiënt met een verstoorde hormoonbalans een normaal leven leiden wanneer de ontbrekende hormonen worden aangevuld (hormoontherapie). Een geslaagde behandeling van een tumor van de bijnieren geeft aanleiding tot gunstige toekomstverwachtingen, aangezien de tumoren slechts in enkele gevallen lijken terug te keren.

Ed

----------


## meneereddie

Wat is *Nefrologie*?

Nefrologie is het medisch specialisme voor diagnostiek 
en behandeling van patiënten met nierziekten. 

Het werkterrein van nefrologie omvat: 


Patiënten met acute nierziekten 
Patiënten met chronische nierziekten 
Dialysepatiënten 
Niertransplantatiepatiënten 
*Patiënten met hoge bloeddruk (hypertensie)*

----------


## meneereddie

*Ziekte van Addison* 

Inleiding
Oorzaken
Verschijnselen
Addison-crisis
Diagnose
Behandeling
Zelfzorg

*Inleiding*

De ziekte van Addison (bijnierschorsinsufficiëntie) is een zeldzame aandoening van de bijnieren. De ziekte komt voor bij één op de honderdduizend mensen. De bijnieren liggen aan de bovenkant van de beide nieren. Ze scheiden hormonen af die zeer belangrijk zijn voor het normaal functioneren van het lichaam. Bij de ziekte van Addison produceren de bijnieren onvoldoende cortisol en soms ook te weinig aldosteron. Cortisol zorgt ervoor dat het lichaam reageert op stress, het regelt de bloeddruk, bloedsuikerspiegel en stofwisseling en het vertraagt de ontstekingsreactie van het afweersysteem. Aldosteron zorgt voor de zout- en waterhuishouding van het lichaam.


*Oorzaken*

Al naar gelang de oorzaak kan er onderscheid worden gemaakt in een *primaire*, *secundaire* en *tertiaire* vorm van de ziekte van Addison. 

Bij de *primaire* vorm van de ziekte van Addison wordt er door een beschadiging van de bijnierschors geen cortisol en geen aldosteron aangemaakt. Wel blijft de hypofyse ACTH aanmaken waardoor er een abnormale bruine huidskleur kan ontstaan. De beschadiging van de bijnierschors kan verschillende oorzaken hebben.

Meestal is de oorzaak een auto-immuunziekte. Het afweersysteem van de patiënt breekt in zo'n geval de bijnierschors af. 
Vroeger was de oorzaak vaak een infectie van de bijnieren zoals tuberculose of coccidioïdomycose (schimmelinfectie). 
Een operatieve verwijdering van de bijnieren. 
Tumoren die zich naar de bijnieren hebben uitgezaaid. 

Bij *secundaire* vorm van de ziekte van Addison ligt de oorzaak van het probleem in de hypofyse. Als deze kleine klier in de hersenen niet voldoende van het hormoon ACTH aanmaakt, dan worden de bijnieren onvoldoende gestimuleerd om cortisol te produceren. Er wordt wel een normale hoeveelheid aldosteron gemaakt, er is dus geen zoutverlies. Omdat er geen *ACTH* wordt gemaakt ontstaat er ook geen abnormale bruine huidskleur. De oorzaak is dus een (gedeeltelijke) uitval van de *hypofyse*.

Bij de *tertiaire* vorm van de ziekte van Addison is er een verstoring van het evenwicht tussen de bijnieren, de hypofyse en de hypothalamus. De hypothalamus is een onderdeel van de hersenen dat een rol speelt bij het aansturen van de hormoonproductie (in dit geval: ACTH) in de hypofyse. De oorzaak van tertiaire Addison is het langdurig gebruik van corticosteroïden. Dit zijn medicijnen als prednison, dexamethason of hoge doses inhalatie corticosteroïden. Door het langdurig gebruik van deze medicijnen stopt de hypofyse met het produceren van ACTH en daardoor maken de bijnieren te weinig cortisol. Bij het (plotseling) stoppen met de medicijnen (corticosteroïden) ontstaan dan verschijnselen van de ziekte van Addison.



*Verschijnselen*

Soms manifesteert de ziekte zich zeer plotseling (zie Addison-crisis), maar meestal ontwikkelt de ziekte zich sluipenderwijs. Veelvoorkomende verschijnselen zijn: 

*extreme moeheid;* 

lage bloeddruk (te merken aan duizeligheid bij het opstaan); 
gewichtsverlies; 
misselijkheid en braken; 
uitdroging en sterke behoefte aan zout voedsel; 
soms een bruine verkleuring van de huid; 
minder lichaamsbeharing; 
spierpijn; 
gewrichtspijn; 
buikpijn. 


*Addison-crisis*

Het kan gebeuren dat de verschijnselen eerst mild en onopvallend zijn, maar dat een plotselinge gebeurtenis zoals een *ongeluk, infectie of operatie,* een zogenaamde Addison-crisis uitlokt. De al lage hormoonproductie daalt dan acuut. Dit laat onder andere de *bloedsuikerspiegel* dalen en de *zoutspiegels* veranderen. Hierdoor komen de verschijnselen acuut en in volle hevigheid tot uitdrukking. Een Addison-crisis is een noodsituatie en snelle medische behandeling is noodzakelijk. De meest voorkomende verschijnselen zijn: 

ernstige misselijkheid; 
braken; 
diarree; 
spierkrampen; 
plotselinge ernstige pijn in de buikstreek, onderrug of benen; 
bloeddrukdaling met flauwvallen of bewusteloosheid. 


*Diagnose*

De diagnose wordt gesteld op basis van de verschijnselen, aangevuld met laboratoriumonderzoek. Een definitieve diagnose kan worden gesteld door te meten hoeveel cortisol en aldosteron in het bloed en in de urine aanwezig is. Ook wordt gekeken of deze hoeveelheden stijgen in reactie op het hormoon ACTH. Andere onderzoeken zijn onder meer een elektrocardiogram en bloedonderzoek. De oorzaak van het falen van de bijnier kan worden achterhaald met thoraxfoto's om tuberculose op te sporen of onderzoek om andere bacteriële infecties aan tonen.


*Behandeling*

Bij een Addison-crisis is directe medische hulp noodzakelijk. Er moeten onmiddellijk hydrocortison en suiker- en zoutoplossingen worden toegediend. Dit is levensreddend. De behandeling vande ziekte van Addison bestaat uit het aanvullen van de hormonen die het lichaam zelf niet langer produceert (hormoonsuppletie). De patiënt neemt meestal een- of tweemaal per dag cortisol-tabletten en indien nodig wordt ook het aldosteron wordt dagelijks aangevuld. Deze aanvulling is meestal gedurende het hele verdere leven nodig. De doses verschillen per patiënt. Speciale aandacht is nodig bij een operatie, ernstige infecties en bij zwangerschap. Raadpleeg een arts voor meer bijzonderheden.


*Zelfzorg*

Een Addison-crisis kan levensbedreigend zijn. Daarom moeten patiënten voor deze noodsituatie altijd een kaart bij zich dragen met de bijzonderheden over hun behandeling en doseringen. Patiënten die aanvullende hormonen innemen, moeten leren hoe ze de hoeveelheid kunnen aanpassen in belastende situaties, zoals koorts of een operatie.

Ed

----------


## Enid

Beste Ed en Iemie,

Allereerst bedankt voor jullie reacties en uitleg. Ik begon ondertussen te denken dat ik gek was maar het geeft toch een soort vreemde geruststelling te horen dat er een mogelijk fysieke oorzaak is die, als het zo is, misschien zelfs te verhelpen is. 

Ed, je vroeg of een internist niets gevonden heeft, ik heb nog geen internist 'gehad'. Wel een nefroloog die zei: je nierunctie is goed, er is niets nefrologisch met je aan de hand. Geen scan, geen echo, geen hormoononderzoek alleen even bloedprikken om te kijken of mijn nierfunctie goed was. Door haar werd ik naar een uroloog gestuurd. Zal wel iets met je urinewegen zijn zei ze. De uroloog liet wel allerlei onderzoeken doen en zei: nierfunctie is goed maar er zit littekenweefsel in je rechternier. Dat kan echter geen oorzaak van je (pijn)klachten zijn. Inmiddels dus naar een (andere) nefroloog gestuurd die meteen over hormoonspiegels begon...(vanwege met name die bloeddruk) de pijn kon zij ook zo gauw niet verklaren, de 'aanvallen' vond ze wel in de richting van afwijkende hormoonspiegels wijzen. Zonder het verder over oorzaken te hebben. En ik was die dag zo beroerd dat ik ook niet even doorvroeg. Tja.

Mijn uitslag van de urineonderzoeken krijg ik begin februari dus ik moet nog even geduld hebben. Heb vandaag wel gebeld omdat de klachten echt enorm zijn toegenomen. Zou terug gebeld worden maar ze zijn me denk ik vergeten. Nouja kan gebeuren natuurlijk.
Ik zal jullie op de hoogte houden van de bevindingen van de artsen en ben zeer benieuwd.

Bedankt nogmaals voor jullie berichtjes! Nu heb ik in ieder geval niet meer het gevoel de enige te zijn die met dit soort ellendige klachten zit....

groetjes, Enid

----------


## Enid

Hoi Ed,

Ik zat nog eens je verhaal na te lezen. Wat me opviel: bij mij zijn de aanvallen ook vaak na het avondeten (bonkend hoofd, wordt dan ook erg misselijk en moet vaak overgeven) Ook na het douchen komt het voor maar soms zo maar uit het niets, zelfs als ik rustig in bed lig. 
Af en toe als ik een aanval heb loop ik echt paars aan. Mijn man zegt dat ik er dan uit zie of ik ter plekke dood neer ga vallen, heel griezelig. De rest van de tijd zie ik vrij bleek.
Verder is de onrust ook opvallend. Ik kan vrijwel niet stil zitten...dan ga ik als een bezetene het huis opruimen of schoonmaken om van de onrust af te komen. Ook op mijn werk ben ik erg fanatiek. Hoe beroerder ik me voel hoe harder ik werk.
Mijn man zegt dat hij al deze symptomen al jaren bij me ziet maar dat het de afgelopen maanden echt explosief is toegenomen. Ik merk dat zelf ook maar dacht vroeger dat het gewoon een karaktertrek van me was dat onrustige gedoe;-)

wat ik momenteel erg vermoeiend vind is het gesuis in mijn oren en de pijn in mijn zij die bijna continu aanwezig is. Voelt alsof er een enorme druk op mijn lijf en met name op mijn zij staat. 

Goed, ik hou op met mijn klaagzang, als ik jullie verhalen lees begrijp ik dat jullie precies weten hoe het is en het vaak veel erger hebben of hebben gehad. Ik bewonder jullie doorzettingsvermogen want als je de verhalen op dit forum leest blijkt het toch vaak een lange weg te zijn voor de artsen precies boven water hebben wat er aan de hand is.

Ik moet dus nog even geduld hebben. En wie weet is het heel iets anders! Hoe dan ook, ik houd jullie op de hoogte.

groetjes nogmaals, Enid

----------


## meneereddie

> Mijn uitslag van de urineonderzoeken krijg ik begin februari dus ik moet nog even geduld hebben. Heb vandaag wel gebeld omdat de klachten echt enorm zijn toegenomen. Zou terug gebeld worden maar ze zijn me denk ik vergeten. Nouja kan gebeuren natuurlijk.
> Ik zal jullie op de hoogte houden van de bevindingen van de artsen en ben zeer benieuwd.
> 
> Bedankt nogmaals voor jullie berichtjes! Nu heb ik in ieder geval niet meer het gevoel de enige te zijn die met dit soort ellendige klachten zit....
> 
> groetjes, Enid



Enid,

Als ik u zou zijn, zou ik vandaag weer de internist bellen, om uw klachten te omschrijven, en vraag dan meteen ook of uw urine onderzocht wordt op feochromosytoom.
Dat de nierfunctie in orde is, wil niet zeggen dat de bijnier ook in orde is.
Ik had trouwens ook zo'n pijn in mijn rechterzij/rug. Daar zat die tumor dus...
Ik ben tijdens een aanval naar het ziekenhuis gereden, naar de eerste hulp gestapt, en daar in elkaar gestort.
Ik wilde niet langer meer de zogenaamde suikerpatient zijn van mijn huisarts.
Ik voelde gewoon dat die klachten niet van de suiker kwamen, maar wat het wel was, was voor mij onduidelijk.
Mijn bloeddrukwaardes waren 259 > 160, pols +/- 75. 
Als u zich weer eens zo beroerd voelt, waardoor u denkt dat u dood gaat, (want dat dacht ik ook, meerdere keren) rij dan naar de eerste hulp van een ziekenhuis, en laat u behandelen. (Of laat u rijden)

Ik weet dat er veel goede en uitstekende ziekenhuizen zijn, maar mijn voorkeur gaat uit naar het EMC te Rotterdam. Daar word je niet behandeld door 2 of 4 doktoren, maar daar staat een heel team voor je klaar, en hebben iedere dag een bespreking over de desbetreffende patient, zodat er meerdere ideeen op tafel komen, waarvan de beste uitgevoerd wordt. 
Ze gaan daar echt op safe, en nemen totaal geen enkel risico.
Mijn petje is af voor het Erasmus Medisch Centrum.

----------


## meneereddie

> De scans die ik vóór de opnames moest laten nemen zijn: 
> mri-scan, ct-scan, sms-scan, en nog een scan, waarvan ik nu niet op de naam kan komen. Als ik daar nog opkom, verander ik deze tekst wel. In ieder geval zijn de sms-scan, en de onbekende scan, nucleaire scans, en de andere twee, zijn in principe de "gewone" scans.
> 
> Ed


Het waren:
1. MRI-scan
2. CT-scan
3. MIBG-scan
4. SMS-scan

3 en 4 zijn nucleair. (licht radio-actief)

----------


## meneereddie

Bijgevoegd twee foto's van een Feochromosytoom.
De tumor is ongeveer net zo groot als een tennisbal.

Ed

----------


## Enid

Dag Ed,

Dank je voor je berichtjes. Heftige foto's zeg!
Ik heb trouwens inderdaad terug gebeld naar de arts (nefrologe) maar ze kan weinig doen tot ze de uitslagen heeft. Ze heeft wel gecheckt of die er al waren. Ze heeft me een recept voor betablokkers gegeven maar gezien het feit dat mijn bloeddruk niet continu hoog is maar juist van die pieken en dalen heeft ben ik er niet aan begonnen. Als ik geen aanval heb is mijn bloeddruk prima 120/75. Dus dan moet je géén betablokkers gaan slikken lijkt mij.
Vandaag weer een dag van hartkloppingen en pijn in mijn zij dus het duurt gevoelsmatig nog erg lang voordat de uitslag er is. In de realiteit nog maar een paar weken maargoed.
Mijn grootste angst is dat de urineuitslagen geen helderheid geven en ik weer naar een andere dokter wordt gestuurd....
Over het naar een ziekenhuis rijden tijdens een aanval, vandaag heb ik dat serieus overwogen zo slecht voelde ik me! Maar ik weet ook dat tegen de tijd ik daar aan kom die bloeddruk al weer gezakt is en er dus weinig te zien valt. Dus ik ga proberen geduldig te zijn.

Ik hou je op de hoogte in ieder geval!

Groetjes, Enid

----------


## Enid

Hoi Ed,

Wat ik me nog afvraag. Hoe gaat het nu met je? Zijn alle klachten verdwenen? 
Kun je alles weer doen? En ben je nu niet veel sneller moe nu er geen 'hormoonbom" meer in je lijf zit?
Hoe was de operatie? viel het mee/tegen, hoe lang duurde het herstel?

Alvast bedankt voor je uitleg/antwoord

groetjes, Enid

----------


## meneereddie

Hoi Enid,

De periode van herstel is voor iedereen weer anders...

Een dag voor de operatie kwam de anesthesist naar mijn kamer, om uit te leggen wat hij ging doen tijdens de operatie.
Even later kwam de chirurge ook nog even langs om het één en ander uit te leggen over de operatie.
Ik had uiteraard al een infuus in mijn arm, maar ik zou er nog één in mijn nek krijgen, en een zuurstoftoevoer in mijn neus, een katheter in mijn plasser, en een drain in mijn rechterzij.
Alles heeft de chirurg samen met de anesthesist aangebracht tijdens de algehele narcose.
Ik heb er totaal niets van gevoeld.
Toen de anesthesist bij mij op mijn kamer kwam, heeft hij ook de vraag gesteld of ik in mijn rug een pijnlijntje wilde na de operatie. Of dat ik een pijnbestrijder via het infuus wilde.
Ik heb voor het infuus gekozen, omdat ik weet, dat mijn pijngrens erg hoog is, en ik aan een morfineinfuus meer dan genoeg zou hebben.
Toen ik wakker gemaakt werd, was het enige dat ik had, dorst... Veel dorst.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Toen ik nog maar net geopereerd was, voelde ik mij een wrak.
Maar wel een wrak met een hele berg rust in z'n lichaam.
Ik ben op Maandag 28 juli 2008 geopereerd. Om 09.00 uur ging ik de operatiekamer binnen, en kwam er om 11.45 weer uit. Dat werd mij verteld.
Die hele dag, en de dag daarna, was ik volledig van de kaart, en weet ook niet meer wie er op visite zijn geweest.
Woensdag werd ik mij meer en meer bewust van het feit dat ik eindelijk geopereerd was, en van die vervelende tumor af was.
De narcose werkte bij mij nog wel een anderhalve dag door na de operatie.
Enfin, woensdag was ik goed aanspreekbaar, en ben toen ook weer voor het eerst gaan lopen. Nou ja.....lopen...
Het ging echt voetje voor voetje, en ik barstte van de pijn, maar ik moest, en ik zou naar beneden gaan, om even buiten te zijn. Ik lag negen hoog, maar gelukkig zijn daar liften.
Ik liep er met zo'n rijdende infuus-en medicatiehouder, (een soort lange hoge kapstok op 4 wielen) met de morfine, de drainzak, gewoon vocht met zout, en de bijbehorende pompen....
De dag daarna, (donderdag) ben ik weer naar beneden gegaan, maar toen ging dat al een stukje sneller.
De dokter kwam die dag naar mij toe, en heeft de drain en de morfine er uit gehaald, en vertelde mij dat ik op zaterdag naar huis mocht.
Op vrijdag is alles wat er nog in of aan mij zat, verwijderd.
Wat ik je wel mee wil geven, is dat je erg moet oppassen met niezen. De druk die ontstaat tijdens het niezen, in je buikholte, doet ontzettend pijn. Het geeuwen moet je ook proberen te onderdrukken. En zeker niet gaan lachen.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Voor mijn operatie had ik het altijd warm. Nu niet meer.
Mijn lichaam moest opnieuw wennen aan een andere ik.
Ik heb het nu gewoon koud en warm, zoals dat normaal is.
Ik heb wel slapeloze nachten gehad, en ook nog een korte periode met hartritmestoornissen. Dat hoort gewoon bij het herstellen van je complete lichaam.
Ik heb mijzelf een herstelperiode van een jaar, tot anderhalf jaar toegewezen.
Ik heb nu al een constante normale bloeddruk en pols. 125 > 80, P 75.
De suikerziekte die ik had, is volledig verdwenen. De laatst gemeten bloedsuikerwaarde is 6,8. Voor een vent van 44 jaar, is dat niet slecht.
Wel heb ik, vooral als het vochtig en/of koud weer is, een trekkend/stekend gevoel van binnen. Dat zal het interne litteken wel zijn.
Ik dacht ook dat ik sneller moe zou worden, als de bijnier weg zou zijn.
Dat is niet waar. Integendeel, ik denk dat ik soms zelfs wat uitbundiger ben dan voorheen. Wel ben ik in mijn hoofd veel rustiger geworden, en relativeer alles een stuk beter. Ik reed altijd gehaast en scheldend op anderen met de auto.
Dat is nu over. Nu rij ik gewoon, zoals het moet, rustig en relaxed.
Ik heb zelfs geen zin meer om snel of opgefokt te rijden. Ook 's nachts niet, als ik alleen op de rijksweg rijdt.
Gesprekken met anderen gaan ook gewoon. Ik ben niet meer snel op mijn teentjes getrapt.
Mijn humor is ook weer terug.
Het gevoel dat ik de hele wereld aan zou kunnen is ook weg...gelukkig.
Pff... Ik kan nog wel even doorgaan, maar zoals ik al eerder schreef, is de herstelperiode voor iedereen weer anders, omdat de één op een andere manier reageerde op de tumor, dan de ander. 

Ik ben zes weken na de operatie weer volledig gaan werken.
Ik werk altijd 's nachts. 7 op, 7 af, in de zorg.

Als je vragen hebt, stel ze gerust. Dat geldt voor iedereen.

----------


## Iemie

Dag Willemijn,
Ik ben sinds afgelopen woe. aan het afbouwen met Labetalol, de betablokker. Mijn bloeddruk was wel verhoogd met de labetalol. Maar niet ernstig. Ik heb gisteren een aanval van somberheid en hoofdpijn gehad. En ontzettend zweten. Ik ben ook met van alles bezig om te laten onderzoeken. 
Hoe is het met jou??
Het is goed te weten wat anderen doen. Door jou ben ik nu toch aan het afbouwen met de betablokker. 
Sterkte, ook alle anderen!!

Iemie

----------


## wboers

> Dag Willemijn,
> Ik ben sinds afgelopen woe. aan het afbouwen met Labetalol, de betablokker. Mijn bloeddruk was wel verhoogd met de labetalol. Maar niet ernstig. Ik heb gisteren een aanval van somberheid en hoofdpijn gehad. En ontzettend zweten. Ik ben ook met van alles bezig om te laten onderzoeken. 
> Hoe is het met jou??
> Het is goed te weten wat anderen doen. Door jou ben ik nu toch aan het afbouwen met de betablokker. 
> Sterkte, ook alle anderen!!
> 
> Iemie


Hallo Iemie,
Bij mij is in eerste instantie teveel hormoon in mijn urine gevonden, maar bij de 2x 24 uurs urine niet. Ik moet nu nog een keer naar het ziekenhuis voor urine en bloedafgifte.
Momenteel ben ik van alle medicatie af en voel mij een stuk beter. Wél heb ik nog steeds met enige regelmaat een ''aanval" waarbij mijn bloeddruk omhoog schiet naar ongeveer 240/130. Hierna blijf ik een tijdje moe, maar al met al ben ik erg blij van de medicatie af te zijn. 
Uiteraard zou ik nu ook wel eens willen weten wat ik precies mankeer. De aanvallen zijn in februari 2007 begonnen en heb ik nu dus al twee jaar. 
Maar ik loop nog steeds rond, en ze zijn nog aan het zoeken dus......het komt vast goed.......ooit. 
Ik hoop van harte dat je klachten verminderen als je van de betablokkers af bent. Hopelijk heb je dit in samenspraak met je arts besloten? Ik heb door die medicatie een depressie gekregen en ook antidepressiva gebruikt..............het werd daardoor echter allemaal alleen maar erger. 

Ik blijf graag op de hoogte en als er bij mij meer duidelijkheid is, zal ik dat ook laten weten.
Sterkte en groet, Willemijn

----------


## Iemie

Hallo Willemijn,
Wat fijn dat jij je wel beter voelt!
Ik ga as.woensdag naar een psychiater, in een algemeen ziekenhuis. Voor een second opinion. Dit in overleg met huisarts en psychiater. En op advies van een vriend. In een algemeen ziekenhuis zijn alle disciplines immers bij elkaar. Ik vind dat er nu onderling niet of te weinig wordt gecommuniceerd. De ene arts weet niet wat de andere voorschrijft, denkt en met mij bespreekt. Iets wat ik trouwens helemaal niet begrijp met alle communicatiemiddelen die wij nu hebben. Nu ik geen betabkokkers gebruik voel ik mij beslist niet beter. Ik heb het afbouwen van de betablokkers idd in samenspraak met de huisarts gedaan. Na 8 weken bloeddruk weer laten opmeten. Met labetalol, de betablokker, was de bloeddruk 160/96.
Bij mij begonnen de zweetaanvallen in juli 2007. Ik dacht dat de pleisters tegen opvliegers niet sterk genoeg waren. Hogere dosis werkte echter ook niet. Door pech met een tijdelijk baantje werd ik erg somber en daarna depressief. 
Meet jij zelf de bloeddruk? Ik doe dat niet. Ik kan niet uitvinden wat waar door komt. 
De internist vindt dat mijn klachten psychisch zijn en vindt dat verder onderzoek nadat feochromocytoom uitgesloten is, verder onderzoek niet nodig is. 
Omdat de antidepressiva niet helpen, vind ik dat ik verder moet zoeken. Omdat ook de behandeling in Nijmegen, bij Brainclinics, met magnetische pulsjes, niet geholpen hebben, vind ik het nog noodzakelijker om verder te zoeken. In Nijmegen hebben ze bij 80% van de clienten wel resultaat. Ik heb maar liefst 18 behandelingen gehad. 
Bij wat voor een specialist ben jij nu onder behandeling? 
Bij mij werd eind 2007 2x bij 24 uurs urine een verhoogd....ik meen normetanefrines in de urine gevonden. In eerste instantie werd er niets mee gedaan............ Totdat ik eind 2007 een paniekaanval kreeg.
Ik blijf gook graag op de hoogte van jou resultaten. 

Veel sterkte, en succes!
Iemie

----------


## Enid

Dag Ed en alle anderen,

Even een up-date. Ik was laatst voor de uitslagen naar het ziekenhuis. Helaas was mijn arts er niet. Verder waren de uitslagen van het urine onderzoek er niet (na 6 weken inmiddels) bloed wel maar daar was niets bijzonders aan te zien. Tot overmaat van ramp was mijn dossier kwijt. Ik kwam dus eigenlijk voor niets. Nu wordt ik einde van de week gebeld. Ik verwacht er weinig van.
Ondertussen vroeg ik me af of jullie ook last hadden van een verdoofd gevoel in je tenen en handen. Mijn tenen zijn in toenemende mate ongevoelig aan het worden. Het maakt niet uit of ik schoenen draag of niet. Ook maakt warmte of koude niet uit. Ik wordt zelfs als ik snachts mijn sokken aan hou met verdoofde tenen wakker. Heel griezelig. Ik ga morgen toch maar even naar mijn huisarts. Ik hoor graag of jullie dit herkennen.
De overige klachten zijn nog steeds in wisselende sterkte aanwezig...

groetjes, Enid

----------


## Enid

dag allen,

Urine was niet afwijkend. Mijn arts was er weer niet, heb alleen telefonisch die invaller van vorige week gesproken. Die concludeerde min of meer dat er niets met me aan de hand is. Ik stop er maar mee met al die ziekenhuisbezoeken, ik wordt niet geloofd. Zal wel tussen mijn oren zitten.

Bedankt voor jullie reacties en succes allemaal met je gezondheid.

Groetjes, Enid

----------


## Iemie

Dag Enid,

Ik begrijp jou reactie, dat jij wilt stoppen met alle ziekenhuisbezoeken. Het gaat er echter wel om hoe JIJ je voelt. 
Ik dacht zoals jij misschien wel gelezen hebt, een goede actie te ondernemen. Naar een ander ziekenhuis toe gaan. Maar ik ben onverrichter zaken naar huis gegaan. Ik heb 4 keer gezegd tegen de psychiater dat de behandelingen tegen depressie niet helpen en dat er misschien een andere oorzaak voor mijn klachten is. Ik heb lichamelijke klachten en psychische klachten. Ik denk dat het een het ander niet uitsluit. De psychiater die ik bezocht, zei dat ik hooggevoelig ben. Aan mijn lichamelijke klachten ging hij voorbij. Dat moet mijn huisarts maar "regelen". Hij wilde mij niet naar een internist verwijzen. Terwijl die in het zelfde gebouw zitten. Hij stuurt een brief naar mijn huisarts, vroeg of ik het er mee eens ben, terwijl ik daar neen-schuddend bij hem zat. Ik zei dat hij mij teleurstelde.
Dus helemaal geen second opinion. 
Ik ga nog wel even door met deze "vechtpartij" voor een betere gezondheid. 
Ik hoop dat jij je beter gaat gaat voelen. Ik wens jou in ieder geval het allerbeste toe!
(Het is zo tegenstrijdig; mijn urine was wel afwijkend.........)

Groet, 
Iemie

----------


## meneereddie

*Aan iedereen die niet serieus wordt genomen door (huis)artsen, psychiaters, en andere doktoren!*

Ik ben destijds tijdens een aanval naar een ziekenhuis gereden, 
en ben bij de eerste hulp in elkaar gezakt. 

Doe dat ook, en hou dat vol!

Probeer desnoods een aanval uit te lokken!

Zeg altijd dat je druk op de borst voelt. (vanwege die hoge bloeddruk)

Misschien een optie om naar een ziekenhuis te rijden, waar geen onderzoeken zijn verricht?

Maar DOE IETS... GEEF NOOIT OP!!

Als je dood bent, is het net te laat....net.

http://www.klachtenhuisarts.nl

----------


## Iemie

Hallo Ed,
Ik weet niet of ik niet serieus genomen word. "Mijn" psychiater doet dat wel, daar ben ik van overtuigd. Hij zegt ook eerlijk dat hij t niet weet en dat ik alles moet proberen. Binnenkort gaat hij EMRD proberen bij mij. Een nog niet zo'n oude therapie.
Ik voel mij deze week minder depressief, maar ik heb weer veel hoofdpijn en dan zweet ik heftig. 
Het bezoek aan de arts in Haarlem was beslist geen succes. 
Wat jij suggereert, weet ik niet of ik dat kan. Een aanval uitlokken kan ik niet. Het is er of het is er niet. 
Omdat ik chronische bijholteontstekingen heb, kan dat nu ook weer aan de orde zijn. Daar heb ik ook hoofdpijn door. En omdat ik gewoon een nerveus mens ben, denk ik dat het latsig is om de juiste diagnose te stellen. 
Maar ik blijf wel doorgaan met zoeken. Ondanks het feit dat ik DOODMOE ben! 
Gaat het met jou goed, nadat jij geopereerd bent en verlost bent van het onheil in jouw lijf? Dat hoop ik toch wel! 
Jij leeft wel erg mee!! Dat is fijn!!

Groet, Iemie

----------


## meneereddie

> Hallo Ed,
> Ik weet niet of ik niet serieus genomen word. "Mijn" psychiater doet dat wel, daar ben ik van overtuigd. Hij zegt ook eerlijk dat hij t niet weet en dat ik alles moet proberen. Binnenkort gaat hij EMRD proberen bij mij. Een nog niet zo'n oude therapie.
> Groet, Iemie


http://www.centrumeikenhof.nl/EMDR-EFT

Klik op de link hierboven, om meer te weten te komen over EMDR.

----------


## Enid

Dag allemaal,

Na een aanvankelijke 'dip' gaat het wat beter, tenminste emotioneel wat beter, lichamelijk bepaald niet.Maar.... Ik wordt nu wel degelijk serieus genomen.
Het ziekenhuis heeft zich verontschuldigd. Door wisselingen van de wacht viel ik tussen wal en schip. De conclusie nu is dat ze denken dat er iets in mijn lichaam zit wat abnormale hoeveelheden hormonen aanmaakt. Ze weten alleen nog niet welk stofje. Het waren dus niet de stoffen die een Feo aanmaakt maar mogelijk andere hormonen. Er zijn meer afwijkingen die deze verschijnselen veroorzaken (carcinoïd syndroom bijvoorbeeld) Maar tot ze het stofje gedefinieerd hebben kunnen ze niet zoeken naar de oorzaak. Dus de volgende stap is nu weer bloedonderzoek. Dat is een onderzoek wat maar door een ziekenhuis (Rotterdam) en één keer per maand wordt gedaan. Wordt weer lange tijd wachten maar ze nemen mijn klachten wel degelijk zeer serieus (eindelijk!)

Dank voor al jullie steun. Ik hou jullie op de hoogte!

groetjes, Enid

----------


## Demilio

Hallo allemaal, bij mij is ook een gezwel/tumor in de bijnier gevonden (3,6 cm doorsnee). Ik heb allerlei klachten. Ze hebben mijn bloed en urine gecontroleerd maar mijn hormonen huishouden is verder goed. Ze willen mijn bijnier niet verwijderen, deze moet eerst 4 cm doorsnee zijn willen ze hem verwijderen. Ik snap er niets van. Nu moet ik er wel bij zeggen dat deze onderzoeken hebben plaats gevonden in België. Mijn huisarts is het niet mee eens en ga na de Pasen, contact zoeken met het Erasmus ziekenhuis in Rotterdam. Kan iemand mij meer vertellen over het waarom niet!

Gr. Demilio

----------


## Demilio

O ja, mijn klachten begonnen in september met vaak/bijna altijd koude handen, voeten en neus, haar uitval, pijn in mijn maag na het eten, misselijk de hele dag, spugen na mijn avond maal, ik ben in totaal 13 kilo afgevallen vanaf september, hoofdpijn, en gevoelloze hand en voet van tijd tot tijd aan de linker zijde waar het gezwel/tumor in mijn bijnier is gevonden en de rest van de dag ben ik rillerig....en mijn hormonen huishouden is goed!!!! En in België willen ze mijn bijnier met tumor niet verwijderen....ik snap er helemaal niets van, kan iemand mij iets meer vertellen....

Gr. Demilio

----------


## meneereddie

> Hallo allemaal, bij mij is ook een gezwel/tumor in de bijnier gevonden (3,6 cm doorsnee). Ik heb allerlei klachten. Ze hebben mijn bloed en urine gecontroleerd maar mijn hormonen huishouden is verder goed. Ze willen mijn bijnier niet verwijderen, deze moet eerst 4 cm doorsnee zijn willen ze hem verwijderen. Ik snap er niets van. Nu moet ik er wel bij zeggen dat deze onderzoeken hebben plaats gevonden in België. Mijn huisarts is het niet mee eens en ga na de Pasen, contact zoeken met het Erasmus ziekenhuis in Rotterdam. Kan iemand mij meer vertellen over het waarom niet!
> 
> Gr. Demilio


Hallo Demilio,

Waarom de Belgen de bijnier met tumor niet willen verwijderen, weet ik niet.
Normaal gesproken kan een bijniertumor met deze grootte door middel van een endoscopische ingreep verwijderd worden.
Je vertelde dat je hormonenhuishouding goed is, dus dat kan de reden zijn dat er geen operatieve ingreep nodig is.
Misschien een rare vraag, maar ik kan uit je naam niet ontdekken hoe oud je bent, wat je geslacht is, en wat ik mij ook afvraag, is waarom je naar Belgie bent gegaan, en geen verwijzing naar een internist hebt gevraagd aan je huisarts?!

----------


## meneereddie

> O ja, mijn klachten begonnen in september met vaak/bijna altijd koude handen, voeten en neus, haar uitval, pijn in mijn maag na het eten, misselijk de hele dag, spugen na mijn avond maal, ik ben in totaal 13 kilo afgevallen vanaf september, hoofdpijn, en gevoelloze hand en voet van tijd tot tijd aan de linker zijde waar het gezwel/tumor in mijn bijnier is gevonden en de rest van de dag ben ik rillerig....en mijn hormonen huishouden is goed!!!! En in België willen ze mijn bijnier met tumor niet verwijderen....ik snap er helemaal niets van, kan iemand mij iets meer vertellen....
> 
> Gr. Demilio


De klachten die je hierboven omschrijft, lijken niet op de klachten die ik, en de meeste mensen met een Feochromosytoom hebben, of hebben gehad.
Ik lees niet dat jouw bloeddruk vaak extreem hoog is, en dat je het meestal warm hebt, of dat je bonkende hoofdpijnen hebt, (wel hoofdpijn) een rotgevoel bij je borstbeen...

De klachten die jij omschrijft, kunnen wel met een bijniertumor te maken hebben, maar heeft de arts jouw bloed al een onderzocht op zuurstofgehalte, de bloeddruk onderzocht, de maag en darmen onderzocht, en je *suikergehalte* al eens laten ondezoeken?

Door teveel hormonenaanmaak, kan je lichaam, en je alvleesklier, van slag zijn. Daardoor kunnen er teveel suikers worden aangemaakt, die niet door de natuurlijke insuline verwerkt/begeleid kunnen worden, en daardoor kunnen de bloedvaten gaan "versuikeren", waardoor de bloedvaten binnenin smaller worden, en zodoende te weinig zuurstof afleveren aan je lichaam.

Daardoor kun je het vaak koud hebben, en door zuurstoftekort kun je inderdaad ook haaruitval krijgen. ik had dat op mijn onderbenen.

Gevoelloze handen en voeten zijn een aanwijzing voor zuurstofgebrek, of een zenuwaandoening door zuurstofgebrek.

Je hormonenhuishouding lijkt goed, maar zolang je lichaam het allemaal op deze manier aan het verwerken is, kan het *vaak lijken* dat het goed is, maar in werkelijkheid gewoon niet goed is.

In Belgie zijn zeer gespecialeerde artsen aanwezig, maar ik adviseer je toch om via jouw huisarts naar de internist te gaan, die jouw weer op zijn beurt doorstuurt naar het EMC, voor een aantal vooronderzoeken, en om tot de enige juiste correcte conclusie te komen, die deze internist op een later tijdstip haarfijn aan je zal uitleggen.

Je mag kiezen welk ziekenhuis je voorkeur heeft, maar je hebt de enige juiste keuze al gemaakt, het EMC te Rotterdam.

Ik hoop dat je wat wijzer geworden bent door mijn verhaal, en als je vragen hebt, mag je die altijd stellen.

Kort samen gevat:
Controle suikergehalte.
Controle zuurstof in het bloed.
Controle bloeddruk en pols.
Controle bloeddruk door middel van een dopplertest. 
Controle hart, door middel van een hartfilmpje.

PS: Heb je last van tintelingen in armen, benen, hoofd, of ergens anders?

Succes, en hou me op de hoogte...

Ed

----------


## Demilio

Ik ben een vrouw van 38jr. Ik ben naar Brasschaat gegaan omdat mijn huisarts van mening was dat daar de onderzoeken veel sneller verricht konden worden. Eerst kwam ik bij een internist te recht die over de darmen en lever ging. Ik ben toen ook onder een CT-scan geweest en daar konden ze niets aan mijn darmen ontdekken maar, ze zagen wel dat er een gezwel in mijn bijnier zat. Deze internist zij dat mijn klachten wel eens daar vandaan zouden kunnen komen. Hij heeft mij toen door verwezen naar een internist die zich bezig hield met de bijnieren. Daar ben ik onder de MRI-scan geweest, 2x 24 uur urine opgevangen en er is bloed afgenomen. De uitslag was in mijn urine is niet bijzonders te vinden wat betreft de hormonen en in mijn bloed ook niet, komt u over een half jaar maar weer terug voor een MRI-scan,urine en bloed onderzoek. En daar was ik het dus niet mee eens en gaf aan dat wat mij betreft ze de bijnier wel mocht verwijderen waarop het antwoordt was dat deze 4 cm doorsnee moest hebben eer dat deze zouden verwijderen. ik heb mijn huisarts meteen gebeld dat ik het daar niet mee eens was. Mijn huisarts heeft toen alle medische onderzoeken en uitslagen daarvan opgevraagd en via de fax ontvangen. Mijn huisarts was verbaast dat ze mijn maag en darm onderzoek maar minimaal hadden onderzocht dus eigenlijk niets was uitgesloten en dat verder op die bijnier zijn gaan focussen wat ook terecht was. Dus vandaar dat ik nu overstap naar Rotterdam!

Gr. en bedankt tot dus ver Demilio

----------


## Demilio

Mijn bloeddruk is 1x gemeten maar toen had ik hartkloppingen en ik zweette onder mijn oksels. Toen zij de internist laat maar we gaan eerst even je gewicht wegen dan doen we zo nog een meting van je bloeddruk. Toen was alles volgens haar normaal. Ik heb het nooit te warm, ik heb het altijd koud de hele dag door! Mijn handen, voeten en neus en dan tussen door heb ik tintelde/gevoelloze hand en/of voet aan de zijde waar die tumor/gezwel in mijn bijnier zit. Ze hebben me daar zowat leeg getapt aan bloed alleen het verveelde van de internisten daar is ze vullen een formulier in leggen verder niets uit en aan het einde van de rit vertellen ze je of ze iets gevonden hebben of niet!!! Dus ik weet niet of ze mijn suikergehalte hebben gecontroleerd, laat staan mijn zuurstof in mijn bloed en een hart filmpje hebben ze al helemaal niet gemaakt!!! Dus schiet mij maar lek!!!! Ik vraag mij af stel dat ze hier in Nederland dat gezwel van 3,6 cm doorsnee hadden gevonden hadden ze mijn bijnier dan wel weggehaald??? Ik wil van dat ding af!!! Ik weet niet eens of het goedaardig of kwaadaardig is....in België gingen ze d'r vanuit dat het goedaardig is......???? Maar ik heb mijn twijfels of ze dat door middel van bloedonderzoek en de MRI-scan zo kunnen bepalen het zit toch helemaal ingekapseld?!! 


Nou Ed weer een hoop info......bedankt!

Gr. Demilio

----------


## Demilio

O, ja Ed.....was ik even vergeten te vragen....mijn klachten kunnen die nu wel met die bijnier te maken hebben of niet? Omdat je het had over een te hoge bloeddruk en het altijd erg warm heb! Bonkende hoofdpijn heb ik ook met regelmaat maar niet dat ik dan pijn heb op mijn borstbeen. Ik heb soms wel eens het gevoel dat ik benauwd ben en dat heb ik meestal 's ochtends en 's avonds maar dat is een klacht waar ik verder niet bij stil staat. Ook mijn ontlasting is niet elke dag het zelfde dan weer dun dan weer hard of ik kan dagen niet af!!! Pfffff.....is er nog wel iets in mijn lichaam wat normaal gereageerd of functioneert. Het lijkt wel of ik steeds in een malaise terecht kom.


Gr. Demilio

----------


## Iemie

Hallo,
Ik heb de stoute schoenen aangetrokken. Ben bij dezelfde internist terug (afgelopen do.). Ik had een verwijzing van de huisarts, en een brief met aanvulling van mijzelf. Huisarts vermoedt dat ik niet opknap omdat ik denk dat ik een ziekte heb. Mag daarom nog 1 keer naar de internist. Internist vroeg waar ik mij zorgen over maak. Of ik t erg vind om ouder te worden........... Hij heeft mij onderzocht. Bloeddruk en polsslag te hoog. Ik neem geen betablokker sinds februari. Omdat de bijsluiter zegt dat deze betablokker somberheid en vermoeidheid kan geven.
Ik ben weer urine aan het sparen. Want er zat vorig jaar toch iets in wat niet goed was, aldus internist. (Bekend) Ik heb veel last van schimmelinfectie in mijn mond. Nav die opmerking wordt immuunsysteem onderzocht. 
Omdat ik veel last van artrose heb, moet ik naar de orthoped. chirurg. En nav duizeligheid en hoofdpijn ga ik ook naar de KNO-arts. Die had ik in februari afgezegd. Ik heb in maart erg veel hoofdpijn gehad. Ik geneer mij inmiddels wanneer ik bij een arts kom. Mijn sociale leven neemt af. Omdat ik heel moe ben. Ik doe gerust nog wel iets.......volgens de internist zal ik nooit achter de beruchte geraniums komen, omdat ik daar te onrustig voor ben. Hij weet niet hoe graag ik eens RUSTIG achter de geraniums oid. wil zitten. Morgen voor bloedonderzoek naar ziekenhuis. Op 6 mei naar internist. Eerst een half uur aan de bloeddrukmeter, daarna hoor ik hoe en wat. Helaas word ik wat cynisch..........

Groet, Iemie

----------


## meneereddie

> O, ja Ed.....was ik even vergeten te vragen....mijn klachten kunnen die nu wel met die bijnier te maken hebben of niet? Omdat je het had over een te hoge bloeddruk en het altijd erg warm heb! Bonkende hoofdpijn heb ik ook met regelmaat maar niet dat ik dan pijn heb op mijn borstbeen. Ik heb soms wel eens het gevoel dat ik benauwd ben en dat heb ik meestal 's ochtends en 's avonds maar dat is een klacht waar ik verder niet bij stil staat. Ook mijn ontlasting is niet elke dag het zelfde dan weer dun dan weer hard of ik kan dagen niet af!!! Pfffff.....is er nog wel iets in mijn lichaam wat normaal gereageerd of functioneert. Het lijkt wel of ik steeds in een malaise terecht kom.
> 
> 
> Gr. Demilio



Hallo Demilio,

Het benauwdheidsgevoel is één van de kenmerken van een Feochromocytoom.
Door de te grote hoeveelheid aan adrenaline en noradrenaline die op bepaalde momenten worden aangemaakt, gaat alles in je lichaam een kettingreactie vertonen. Door (nor)adrenalinetoename willen je lichaam en hersenen actiever worden. Dat gebeurt ook! Als de (nor)adrenalineuitstoot afneemt, tot normale propossies, krijgt je lichaam weer rust, al is dat maar vaak van tijdelijke aard.
Tijdens zo'n rustperiode, kun je ontzettend moe zijn, en je afgepeigerd voelen.
Maar tijdens een aanval, krijgt je lichaam zoveel hormonen, dat er in feite een kettingreactie van disfunctioneren van lichaam en lichaamsonderdelen ontstaat. Darmen werken niet optimaal meer, of juist overdadig, de alvleesklier maakt in 99 van de 100 gevallen teveel suikers aan, omdat de alvleesklier een seintje vanuit de hersenen heeft gekregen, dat het lichaam al dan niet zware arbeid aan het verrichten is. (zoals: sport, werk, etc.) Dat is natuurlijk niet zo, maar door de te grote hoeveelheid (nor)adrenaline, worden de hersenen eigenlijk om de tuin geleid. (het lichaam is eigenlijk in gevecht met zichzelf. Of beter gezegd: met een gevolg van een uit de kluiten gewassen kapot onderdeel.) Tevens worden door de grote hoeveelheid hormonen alle spieren wat sterker. (Ikzelf was altijd zeer sterk. Nu is dat een stuk minder. Gewoon, zoals het hoort.) Maar je bloedsomloop wordt een stuk heftiger. Mijn bloeddruk is regelmatig gestegen naar 269 over 160, met een pols van 75 a 80. De pols was inderdaad altijd relatief laag. 

De darmen kunnen in dit soort situaties de spijsvertering een stuk sneller verwerken, maar ook een stuk langzamer, of onregelmatiger. Daardoor kan er in de darm een verstopping (vertraging van de eindverwerking) optreden, waardoor de ontlasting in de darmen dikker en dikker wordt, of juist het tegendeel daarvan, zodat alle ontlasting er zonder persen uitfloept. Daardoor kan er de ene dag een gewone ontlasting zijn, en een dag later, keiharde poep, of moeilijk afveegbare ontlasting, die zeer aan de billen kleeft. 
TIP: Als de ontlasing weer eens moeilijk doet, neem dan wat olie. Wat ook ontzettend belangrijk is, is dat je per dag minimaal twee liter water drinkt, om de hele boel schoon te houden, soepel te laten werken, en de lever en nieren goed hun werk te laten doen.


Doordat het lichaam ontregeld is, en de bloeddruk vaak veel te hoog, en de onrust in lichaam en geest dan ook aanwezig zijn, kun je het op het ene moment warm hebben, en het andere moment koud, of rillerig zijn.
Daar komt ook nog bij kijken, dat je het benauwd kunt hebben. Dat komt waarschijnlijk door de veel te hoge bloeddruk, in combinatie met spiercontracties. Een spiercontractie is de benaming voor het samentrekken (contraheren) van spierweefsel. Vergeet niet dat het hart één grote spier is, en de longen, en het middenrif ook "gespierd" zijn.
Als je een aanval hebt, of voelt opkomen, ga dan op bed of de bank liggen, en ontspan je zoveel als je kunt. Dit doe je om je spieren niet te (over)belasten. Zorg dat je een diepe langzame ademhaling hebt, en doe een masker voor de ogen, of de gotdijnen dicht, en het licht uit.
Dat kan je allemaal helpen om te ontspannen, en de aanval te controleren.
Ik weet uit ervaring dat dit moeilijk is, maar probeer het, en leer het.
Een flink stuk wandelen, of daadwerkelijk gaan sporten, of dansen, wil ook helpen, maar het kan zijn, dat je dan na afloop van een aanval ontzettend moe bent. Meer moe dan wanneer je bent gaan liggen.

Ik weet hoe ontzettend moeilijk het voor iedereen is, om een aanval van de Feo tegen te gaan, of de aanval onder controle te krijgen, maar probeer het in ieder geval. Voor ieder mens is het weer anders, dus of dit voor jou werkt, weet jij alleen als je het een antal keren geprobeert hebt.

Oh ja, het klinkt misschien raar voor iedereen, maar zingen helpt ook om de aanval te verkorten. Vooral als je tegelijkertijd gaat dansen, of op de plaats waar je staat gaat joggen.

Laat in ieder geval weten wat je hiervan vindt, en wat de behandeling gaat worden. 

Groetjes, Ed

PS: 90% van alle Feochromocytoomgevallen zijn niet kwaadaardig.
Het is een rare vlezige bol, die min of meer de functie van de bijnier overneemt, en zich in 90% van alle gevallen niet verspreidt, of uitzaait.

Voor foto's van een bijniertumor, moet je terugkijken in dit forum, wat betreft dit onderwerp.
Dat geldt ook voor de uitleg over scans. (pagina 5)

----------


## meneereddie

> Darmen werken niet optimaal meer, of juist overdadig, de alvleesklier maakt in 99 van de 100 gevallen teveel suikers aan, omdat de alvleesklier een seintje vanuit de hersenen heeft gekregen, dat het lichaam al dan niet zware arbeid aan het verrichten is. (pagina 5)


RECTIFICATIE!

Ik schreef dat de alvleesklier in 99 van de 100 gevallen teveel suikers aanmaakt.

Dat klopt niet! 
De alvleesklier maakt geen suikers aan, maar insuline..

Vet, voeding, wordt door het lichaam omgezet in suikers. 

De alvleesklier doet z'n best om genoeg insuline aan te maken, die dan de juiste hoeveelheid suikers via de bloedvaten het lichaam in begeleiden.
(Dat is oa, kracht, energie, en denkvermogen)
Dat lukt de alvleesklier meestal niet!
Door een bijniertumor, worden er te veel suikers aangemaakt, en de bloedvaten in geleid, om zo het lichaam in te gaan.. (naar de spieren onder andere) 
Maar de aangemaakte hoeveelheid suikers is zeer vaak een te grote hoeveelheid voor de alvleesklier, zodat de bloedsuikerwaarde als een pijl omhoog schiet.
De bloedvaten kunnen versuikeren, (kristalliseren) waardoor de bloedvaten aan de binnenkant kunnen verharden. 
De bloedvaten gaan vernauwen, dicht slibben, zodat de suikers in je bloed, niet of nauwelijks het lichaam in kunnen. 
Daardoor ontstaat er een veel te hoge bloeddruk, gaat het hart tekeer, gaat het hoofd tekeer, gaan de benen tekeer(onrust/moeten bewegen), gaan de spieren verkrampen, zenuwen worden aangetast(koud/warm/ongevoeligheid/tintelingen), en ga zo maar door...

Het is van essentieel belang dat daar uiterst goed naar gekeken wordt.
Let daar alsjeblieft goed op, en laat daar goed op letten door de huisarts. 
Ga minimaal 1 of 2 keer per maand naar de huisarts om de bloedsuikerwaarde te meten. En laat het bloed 1 keer per 3 maanden afnemen in een polykliniek, een bloedafname-afdeling in een ziekenhuis, of ergens anders, ter controle van diabetes.

Ed

----------


## Iemie

Hallo Ed,
Hoe kan het dat jij zoveel weet? Jij zult het vast wel eens geschreven hebben. 
Ik ga jou nu maar een vraag stellen. Ik heb sinds mijn eerste "paniekaanval", 31-12 07een onwerkelijk gevoel. Ik kom dat bij niemand tegen, als ik de berichten zo lees. Ik las het echter wel ergens op Internet. (het onwerkelijk voelen zou bij feochromocytoom, horen). Ken jij dat verschijnsel ook?
Bij het meeste dat ik zeg en doe, heb ik het gevoel dat ik dat niet doe. Dat maakt mij zo onzeker. 
Wat mij al tijden verbaast is dat ik heel veel drink. Toen ik 2 weken geleden weer 2 keer 24 uur urine moest sparen had ik ongeveer 9 liter geplast. 

Hoe is het met jou? Ben jij van al jou klachten af? 
Misschien heb jij een antwoord op mijn vragen? 

Met vriendelijke groet,
Iemie

----------


## meneereddie

Hallo Iemie,

Dat je niets leest over onwerkelijke gevoelens, is niet omdat geen van ons dat heeft, maar min of meer omdat het gewoonweg moeilijk, of bijna niet te beschrijven/omschrijven is.
Dat "onwerkelijke gevoel", zoals jij dat noemt, ken ik wel.
Vaak had ik dat tijdens en na de aanval, maar ook vaak duurde het tot uren en/of dagen tot na een aanval. (behalve toen ik iedere dag een aanval kreeg, toen leefde ik continu "onwerkelijk".)
Soms duurde het gewoon tot de volgende aanval.
Ik verwijt dat aan de hoge bloeddruk.
De hersenen krijgen met grote regelmaat veel bloed door.
In bloed zit zuurstof, en in geval van een feo-diabeet (diabetes door feochromosytoom), of een reguliere diabeet, zit er ook nog teveel glucose in het bloed.

De hoofdzaak is denk ik toch wel de grote hoeveelheid zuurstof die vrij komt in de hersenen, wanneer je bloeddruk te hoog is.
Dit kun je zelf testen, maar doe dat alleen als er iemand anders aanwezig is. Of bij de huisarts.
Ga met de rug vrij op een bank of stoel zitten, (bijna op het puntje) en ga ongeveer een minuut lang vlug en niet diep door je neus inademen, en door je mond weer uitademen. Dit moet snel en achterelkaardoor gedaan worden, zodat het lichaam meer zuurstof krijgt, dan het kan verwerken.
Als je het goed doet, voel jij je duizelig worden, licht in je hoofd, en draaierig. 
Komt dit richting het onwerkelijkheidsgevoel?

Als je na een minuut geen of nauwelijks resultaat hebt geboekt, doe het dan nog eens over, maar pas na een uur, zodat het lichaam en alle functies die er in zitten, even wat rust krijgen. Doe het dan een halve minuut langer.
Je moet duizelig worden, anders heeft het niet gewerkt. De tweede persoon moet jou in de gaten blijven houden, en ingrijpen zodra je neigt te vallen........

Mijn ervaring met het onwerkelijkheidsgevoel is, is dat je er wel bent, maar met een filter om je heen, alsof de derde dimensie er af is gehaald, en ik 2D leefde en beleefde...
Je beleeft alles, en doet alles zoals je dat altijd al deed, maar gevoelsmatig en neurologisch is dat heel anders. Het kan ook zijn dat je dingen anders gaat zien dan een ander. (optisch) Je ziet wel iets, of iemand, maar het doet je gewoon niets of weinig. 
Het "voelt" anders...
Dat komt omdat je hersenen alle dingen anders aan het verwerken zijn.
Neurologie gaat heel ver, en ik ga er daarom niet teveel op in.
Het heeft allemaal met de hersenactiviteit te maken. Het kan op zich geen kwaad, maar je hersenen zijn niet gewend om een dubbele, driedubbele, of soms wel een vierdubbele dosis zuurstof te ontvangen.
In combinatie met diabetes, kan alles dat hierboven omschreven is, erger zijn dan wanneer je geen diabeet bent. Dat is tevens afhankelijk van de hoeveelheid zuurstof die doorgelaten wordt door de aderen. Maar ook van de hoeveelheid bloedglucose die in de aderen achterblijft..
Wat (tijdelijk) kan helpen, is een rug/borst/hoofdmassage. Maar ook een warm (bubbel)bad kan stimulerend werken.
================================================== =======
Je schreef ook dat je veel moet plassen. Het kan zijn dat jouw nieren overactief zijn geworden, omdat de Feo zich op de bijnier bevindt, en dus op de nier.
De nieren gaan harder werken om de urine met hormonen te verwerken. Je lichaam geeft het al zelf aan.... Meer drinken. Wat er uit gaat, moet er ook weer in. Blijven drinken is de beste en schoonste optie voor je.
Het kan ook met je bloedsuikerspiegel te maken hebben. 
Nieren hebben een reinigende functie. Alles dat teveel is, wordt door onder andere je nieren verwerkt. Dat plas je er uit. 

Door het toedoen van de Feo, of diabetes, kan dat stagneren, waardoor de nieren niet optimaal meer hun werk kunnen doen. 
*Je drinkt veel, en je plast veel. Dat is goed, maar houd wel je blaas in de gaten, en ook je lever door de (huis)arts.*
Het kan zijn dat je een lichte blaasontsteking krijgt, en dat kun je voelen door licht stekende prikkels tijdens het plassen, en ook kun je dat voelen door lage rugpijn. Mensen op leeftijd, en zwakkere mensen, kunnen door een blaasontsteking symptonen van demensie vertonen. (tijdelijke aard) 
De lever heeft heel veel functies, de belangrijkste zijn wel: Het omzetten van glucose (koolhydraten) in glucogeen en terug. Van afgebroken aminozuren eigen eiwitten maken. Vorming van vit. A uit carotine. Opstapelen van vit. B, C en E. Afbraak van eigen *hormonen*. Gifstoffen omzetten of binden en opslaan. De levercellen scheiden gal af, die in de spleten tussen de cellen terechtkomt en vervolgens afgevoerd wordt via galcapillairen, die zich verenigen tot galgangen.

De lever krijgt via twee wegen bloed aangevoerd. Slagaderlijk *(zuurstofrijk) bloed (zie bloedsomloop)* bereikt de lever via de leverslagader; aderlijk *(zuurstofarm, glucose- en aminozurenrijk)* bloed, en wel al het bloed afkomstig uit het spijsverteringskanaal van maag tot bijna aan het einde van de endeldarm plus bloed uit de milt en alvleesklier, bereikt de lever via de poortader.

================================================== ==========

Met mij gaat het goed. Alle klachten die ik had zijn verdwenen. Ook de suikerziekte.

Zes weken na de operatie ben ik weer volledig gaan werken.

Ed

----------


## Iemie

Dag Ed,
Dank voor je reactie! Het onwerkelijke gevoel is idd moeilijk te omschrijven. Begrijp ik je goed, dat het het zelfde gevoel is als bij hyperventilatie? Ondanks het onwerkelijke gevoel doe ik alles wat ik doe wel goed. (Althans, dat zeggen mensen in mijn omgeving.) Maar........ik voel mij raar. Ik vraag mij ook vaak af of ik hyperventileer? Ik ga nu steeds onrustiger slapen. En ik ben al zo moe. 
De internist vroeg mij, waar ik mij zo'n zorgen over maak? Ik denk dat het door dat onwerkelijke gevoel komt. Ik zal dat as. woensdag nog eens proberen te zeggen. 
Om eerlijk te zijn, moet ik zeggen dat ik het een zeer ingewikkelde materie vind. Positief blijven is erg moeilijk. 
Bedoel jij met demensie, dementie? Ik pas op een dementerende man, en soms denk ik, zou t besmettelijk zijn? Want ik vergeet ook dingen, ben dingen kwijt, kan niet op bepaalde woorden komen.....

Wat moet het heerlijk voelen voor jou dat jij je klachten kwijt bent!!

Groet, 

Iemie

----------


## meneereddie

Dag Iemie,

Nee, je begrijpt me verkeerd.. Het gevoel dat je hebt, als je teveel zuurstof in je hersenen krijgt, dat bedoel ik. Dat krijg je door de oefening te doen, die ik een bericht eerder schreef. Je blijft alles goed doen, en goed zeggen. Je bewegingen zijn goed. Maar toch is er iets, dat je niet kunt beschrijven. Je bent/voelt "statisch in lichaam en hoofd". De dingen die je doet, en het werk dat je verricht, doe je in principe op de automatische piloot. Alles gebeurt, alles doe je, alles zeg je, op de goede manier, maar alles ervaar je anders, en voelt minder betrokken. 
Niet alleen de hersenen, maar je hele lichaam krijgt uiteraard meer zuurstof ed. via het bloed. Het is denk ik een algeheel lichamelijk gevoel, dat natuurlijk in je hoofd het meest wordt waargenomen, maar in de rest van je lichaam, is het ook aanwezig, zij het in minder gevoelige mate. De hersenen zijn nou eenmaal iets gevoeliger voor veel zuurstof. "Het is niet alleen teveel zuurstof dat verspreid wordt, maar alles dat in je bloed aanwezig is, verspreidt zich lichamelijk."

Ik ga er van uit dat jij niet hyperventileert, en dat dat nooit het geval is geweest. 

Demensie, of dementie, (volgens mij kan het beiden) is totaal niet besmettelijk. Het is geen virus. Het is een aandoening. 
Dat je soms iets vergeet, is niet meer dan normaal.. Dat doen wij allemaal wel eens, of iets regelmatiger. En niet op bepaalde woorden kunnen komen, is ook iets dat we met ons allen wel eens hebben. Niet verontrustend. Het wordt pas verontrustend, als je eieren wil gaan koken, en je stopt je theezakje in de pan.

================================================== ================

Toch zou ik graag van je horen hoe het met je lever gesteld is, de beide nieren, je bloedsuikerwaarde korte en lange termijn, de kleur en geur van je urine, en evt het resultaat van de zuurstoftest. (omschreven in eerder bericht) Ook bloeddrukwaardes onder en boven, en de pols..

Groetjes, Ed

----------


## Iemie

Dag Ed,
Mijn bloeddruk is nooit extreem hoog, nl. 165/95, pols 110, bij laatste meting door internist. Op zo'n moment transpireer ik niet. Ik heb zelf geen bloeddrukmeter. 
De andere waardes weet ik niet. Ik vind dat mijn urine stinkt, al jaren. De kleur lijkt mij normaal. De zuurstoftest durf ik niet te doen. Misschien later. 
Er zijn een aantal dingen die ik ook eens meld. Ik eet elke nacht. Ik drink ook veel 's nachts. Ik ben niet iemand met extreem over gewicht, maar iets minder gewicht zou ik prettig vinden. (1.68m, 69kg, 60jr). Ik neem elke dag wel een pijnstiller van paracetamol tot arcoxia. (gewrichtspijn door artrose en veel hoofdpijn)
Ik hoop dat de internist toegangelijk, en open is as.woensdag. Wat kun jij aan de waardes evt. zien Ed? Wat is jouw functie? 
Neen, dement ben ik niet, maar het irriteert mij wanneer ik iets niet kan bedenken!
De theezakjes gooi ik niet in de koekenpan.............
Groet en prettig weekend, 
Iemie

----------


## Iemie

Ed, de bloeddrukwaardes zijn zo, zonder betablokker. Ik neem sinds februari niets om de bloeddruk te verlagen. Ik ga as, woensdag aande Dynamap, nav het resultaat kijkt de internist of ik medicijnen nodig heb. 
Groet, 
Iemie

----------


## meneereddie

> Dag Ed,
> Mijn bloeddruk is nooit extreem hoog, nl. 165/95, pols 110, bij laatste meting door internist.


Ik zou, als ik u zou zijn, preventief te werk gaan, en bloeddrukverlagers gaan innemen. Uw huisarts weet welke voor u de juiste zijn. Het hoeven niet persé betablokkers te zijn. Uw bovendruk, en uw pols, zijn beiden nogal hoog. Een onderdruk van tussen de 80 en de 95 is acceptabel. Uw bovendruk hoort ongeveer 120/130 te zijn, met op het randje soms een bovendruk van 140. Uw pols hoort ongeveer 80/90 te zijn. B-165/O-95 > P-110 Is misschien niet extreem hoog, maar kan na een flinke periode te vermoeiend voor uw hart en bloedvaten worden.... En uiteindelijk geven de zwakke plekken het 't eerst op....uiteraard.
Zorg dat je geen zwakke vermoeide plekken kweekt, door de bloeddruk constant te hoog te houden. Neem verlagers in, het hoeven geen betablokkers te zijn, er is voldoende aanwezig om aan uw behoefte te voldoen...

----------


## meneereddie

Vergelijk de bloedvaten eens met een beekje met een sterke stroming, en een rustig kabbelend beekje. Het beekje met de sterke stroming, (hoge bloeddruk) kan de bochten en de kanten sneller doen slijten, terwijl een rustig kabbelend beekje, (lage bloeddruk) alles laat, zoals het is, en hoort te zijn...

Daar komt ook nog eens bij kijken, dat als beide beekjes, sluizen en een waterpomp hebben, dat de pomp (hart) bij het snelstromende beekje overdruk krijgt, en daardoor de doorgang niet op een juiste manier kan regelen. Het aanstromende water, (bloed) komt zo snel aangestroomd, en wil daarom zo hard door de pomp (hart) heen, dat de pomp harder moet gaan werken om het water (bloed) door te laten, waardoor je een veel te hoge bloeddruk krijgt...onder en boven.... De sluizendeuren, (hartkleppen) kunnen met moeite open en dicht gedaan worden, door de sterke stroom. (hoge bloeddruk)

Het rustig kabbelende beekje, (lage bloeddruk) veroorzaakt geen onrust bij de sluizen en de pomp.

Wat doet water wanneer het met een bloedgang richting de sluizen gaat, maar er niet in één keer door kan? ... Juist, het hoopt zich op, en blijft maar duwen..(de stroming)
En *dát* is wat er *kán* *gebeuren*, als je hart de bloeddruk niet meer aankan...

Niet aan denken.... Wel voorkomen....

----------


## Iemie

Dag Ed,
Ik ben gestopt met de betablokker, omdat in de bijsluiter staat dat Labetalol, de betablokker die ik van de internist kreeg als bijwerking: somberte en vermoeidheid, kan geven. Beiden had ik al. De huisarts vond in ....februari....geloof ik dat ik het een poosje zonder de labetalol moest proberen. As. woensdag zal de internist bepalen wat er gaat gebeuren. Ik begrijp volkomen wat jij bedoelt. 
Ik zie tegen het bezoek aan de internist op. 
Vooral omdat hij vorig jaar zei, dat het wel aan mijn karakter zal liggen. 
Door de betablokker ging ik mij niet rustiger voelen. Antidepressiva helpen niet, oxazepam maakt mij iets rustiger. Maar het blijft maar suizen en gedempt dreunen in mijn hoofd en oren. 
Dank voor al jou informatie!
Groet, 
Iemie

----------


## Iemie

Dag belangstellende(n),

Afgelopen woe. naar internist in MCA, Alkmaar geweest. De bloeddruk is binnen de norm. Al het onderzochte bloed is in orde. In de urine zit weer een verhoogde waarde van het stofje wat evt. met feochromocytoom te maken heeft. Internist heeft samen me co-assistent de foto's scans etc die vorig jaar gemaakt zijn, bekeken.....en zij kunnen niets afwijkends vinden. 
Voor alle zekerheid stuurt de internist mij naar een collega-endocrinoloog.
Ik moet t maar afwachten. 

Groet, Iemie

----------


## meneereddie

Dag Iemie,

Vraag meteen aan de endocrinoloog of het wijs is om naar een gastro-enteroloog te gaan. (maag-darm-*lever*specialist) Een gastro-enteroloog behandelt uiteenlopende ziekten, zoals ontstekingen (o.a.ziekte van Crohn, hepatitis), tumoren en galstenen. Alles is direct, zo niet indirect, met elkaar in verbinding. De lever kan in deze periode ook wel een bezoekje krijgen, van een specialist.

----------


## Iemie

Dag Ed,

Ik ben in het verleden wel naar een gastro-enteroloog geweest. Ik heb spastische darmen. Ik weet niet of lever onderzocht is. 
Er zitten te veel metanephrines in de urine, heb ik begrepen, afgelopen woensdag.
Ik zoek steeds op Internet, maar ik begrijp het niet erg. Wat heeft de lever, in mijn verhaal met mijn klachten, evt. voor rol? Door spanning krijg je te veel metanephrines, of de metanephrines geven spanning? weetjij dat? 
Toen mijn bloeddruk in in t ziekenhuis opgenomen werd, weigerde de Dynamap al gauw. Dat kwam, aldus de verpleegkundige omdat mijn pols zo snel was. Ook de 2de Dynamap begon na twee metingen te piepen.

Ed, wat heb jij met de medische wereld te maken?
Zoals jij schrijft, alles in het lichaam staat direct of indirect met elkaar in verbinding. Maar ik begrijp de relaties tot elkander vaak niet. 

Mijn onrust in mijn lijf blijft, en niet alleen overdag. Ik droom heel veel. Elke nacht opnieuw. Ik heb de internist dan ook gezegd, dat ik zo graag wat rust in mijn lijf wil. 

Groeten, 

Iemie

----------


## meneereddie

Hoi Iemie,

Ik ben werkzaam in de zorgsector.

Soms zijn dingen makkelijk uit te leggen, en soms moeilijk. 
Ik heb nu nachtdienst, en ben net een kwartier wakker, dus is het voor mij wat moeilijker om het één en ander goed uit te leggen.
Daarom heb ik iets opgezocht voor je, zodat je misschien begrijpt waar de gevolgen van de Feo , zich in verspreiden. 

================================================== ================

Een feochromocytoom is een catecholamine-producerende tumor (bestaande uit chromaffinecellen). Het veroorzaakt blijvende of paroxysmale hypertensie. De diagnose wordt gesteld door de bepaling van catecholaminen (en afbraakproducten) in het bloed of urine. Beeldvorming (CT-of MRI) helpen bij het lokaliseren van tumoren. De behandeling behelst de resectie van de tumor. Therapie met behulp van medicijnen voor de controle van de bloeddruk omvat α-blokkade, meestal in combinatie met β-blokkade. 

De uitgescheiden catecholaminen omvatten noradrenaline, epinefrine, dopamine en dopa in wisselende verhoudingen. Ongeveer 90% van feochromocytomen bevindt zich in de adrenale medulla, maar ze kunnen ook in andere weefsels zitten die afkomstig zijn van de neurale kiemcellen: 

Paraganglion van de sympathische keten 
Retroperitoneaal para-aortaal 
Carotis-lichaam 
Orgaan van Zuckerkandl (op de aorta-bifurcatie) 
Gastro-intestinaal systeem 
Hersenen 
Pericardium 
Dermoíde cysten 

*Symptomen*


Hypertensie (paroxysmaal bij 45% van de patiënten is) is prominent aanwezig. Ongeveer 1 op de 1000 hypertensieve patiënten heeft een feochromocytoom. Veel voorkomende symptomen zijn tachycardie, diaforese, orthostatische hypotensie, tachypneu, koude en klamme huid, ernstige hoofdpijn, angina pectoris, hartkloppingen, misselijkheid, braken, epigastrische pijn, visuele stoornissen, dyspnoe, paresthesias, constipatie en een gevoel van naderend onheil. Paroxysmale aanvallen kunnen worden veroorzaakt door palpatie van de tumor, posturale veranderingen, abdominale compressie of massage, inductie van anesthesie, emotionele trauma's, β-blokkade (die paradoxaal de bloeddruk verhoogt door het blokkeren van β-gemedieerde vaatverwijding) of mictie (als de tumor in de blaas gelegen is). Bij oudere patiënten is ernstig gewichtsverlies met hardnekkige hoge bloeddruk suggestief voor een feochromocytoom. 


Lichamelijk onderzoek, met uitzondering van de aanwezigheid van hypertensie, is meestal normaal tenzij het is gedaan tijdens een paroxysmale aanval. Retinopathie en cardiomegalie zijn meestal matig aanwezig, maar specifieke catecholamine cardiomyopathie kan wel optreden. 

================================================== ================

Diagnose


Feochromocytomen worden vermoed bij patiënten met typische symptomen of in het bijzonder plotselinge, ernstige, intermitterende of onverklaarde hoge bloeddruk. Diagnose behelst het aantonen van hoge niveaus van catecholamineproducten in het serum of urine. 

Bloedonderzoek
Bepaling van plasmavrije metanephrine heeft een sensitiviteit van 99%. Deze test heeft een superieure gevoeligheid voor het meten van circulerende epinefrine en noradrenaline, omdat plasma metanephrines voortdurend zijn verhoogd, in tegenstelling tot epinefrine en noradrenaline. 

Urine-onderzoek
Urine-metanephrine is minder specifiek dan plasmavrije metanephrine, maar de gevoeligheid is ongeveer 95%. Twee of drie normale waarden, terwijl de patiënt hypertensief is maakt de diagnose zeer onwaarschijnlijk. Meting van noradrenaline en epinefrine in urine is bijna net zo accuraat. De belangrijkste metabole urineproducten van epinefrine en noradrenaline zijn de metanephrines vanillylamandelzuur (VMA) en homovanillic acid (HvA). Gezonde mensen scheiden slechts zeer kleine hoeveelheden van deze stoffen uit. De normaalwaarden per 24 uur zijn als volgt: vrije epinefrine en noradrenaline <100 μ g (<582 nmol), de totale metanephrine <1,3 mg (<7,1 μ mol), VMA <10 mg (<50 μ mol), HvA <15 mg (<82,4 μ mol). In feochromocytomen, is een verhoogde urine-uitscheiding van epinefrine en noradrenaline en hun metabolieten onderbroken. Verhoogde uitscheiding van deze verbindingen kan ook optreden bij andere aandoeningen (zoals neuroblastoom, coma, uitdroging, slaap apnea) of extreme stress; bij patiënten die behandeld worden met rauwolfia alkaloïden, methyldopa, of catecholamines, of na inname van levensmiddelen die grote hoeveelheden vanille bevatten (vooral als nierinsufficiëntie aanwezig is). 

Andere testen
Het bloedvolume wordt gereduceerd met stijging van haemoglobine en haematocriet. Hyperglycaemie, glycosurie, diabetes mellitus en verhoogde plasmaniveaus van vrije vetzuren en glycerol kunnen aanwezig zijn. Het plasma insuline niveau is te laag voor de plasma glucose. Na verwijdering van het feochromocytoom, kan hypoglycemie optreden, vooral bij patiënten die zijn behandeld met orale anihyperglycemica. Provocerende testen met histamine of tyramine zijn gevaarlijk en mogen niet worden gebruikt. Glucagon 0,5 tot 1 mgs snel geïnjecteerd, zorgt voor een stijging van de bloeddruk > 35/25 mm Hg binnen 2 minuten bij normotensieve patiënten met feochromocytoom, maar is nu over het algemeen niet meer nodig. Phentolamine mesylate moet beschikbaar moeten zijn om iedere hypertensieve crisis te kunnen beeindigen. Aan screening testen wordt de voorkeur geven tegenover provocerende testen. De algemene benadering is het meten van plasma metanephrines, 24-h urine catecholamines of hun metabolieten als screening en het vermijden van provocerende tests. 

Beeldvorming 
Beeldvorming (CT, MRI, PET) wordt meestal gedaan om tumoren te lokaliseren. en worden gedaan bij patiënten met abnormale resultaten van de screening. Selectieve catheterisatie met bepaling van plasmacatecholamine ter hoogte van de vena cava op verschillende locaties, met inbegrip van de bijnieraderen, kan helpen om de tumor te lokaliseren. Het noradrenaline niveau is hoger in het drainagegebied van de tumor., waardoor kleine tumoren opgespoord kunnen worden. Radiofarmaca met nucleaire beeldvormende technieken (bv. MIBG-scan) hebben tevens een belangrijke rol bij de lokalisatie van feochromocytomen. 123I-meta-iodobenzylguanidine (MIBG) is het meest gebruikte radiofarmacon. Hiervan wordt 0,5 mCi IV geïnjecteerd en de patiënt wordt op 1e, 2e en 3e dag gescand. Normaal bijnierweefsel absorbeert deze isotoop nagenoeg niet, maar 85% van de feochromocytomen wel. Een MIBG-scan vertoont pas hoge sensitiviteit bij een grote laesie, die duidelijk op de CT-of MRI te zien is, maar het kan helpen bij het bevestigen dat de massa waarschijnlijk de bron van de catecholaminen is. 131I-MIBG is een minder gevoelig alternatief.

Allerlei
Tevens dient er aandacht te zijn voor tekens behorende bij genetische aandoeningen (bijvoorbeeld, cafe-au-lait patches in neurofibromatose). Ook MEN dient geanalyseerd te worden (zie Inleiding)




Behandeling

Chirurgische excisie is de voorkeursbehandeling. De meeste feochromocytomen kunnen laparoscopisch worden verwijderd.De operatie wordt meestal uitgesteld totdat normotensie is bereikt. De meest efficiënte en veiligste preoperatieve α-blokkade is phenoxybenzamine 0,5 mg / kg IV in 0,9% zoutoplossing gedurende 2 uur op elk van de 3 dagen voor de operatie. Natriumnitroprusside kan worden toegediend voor hypertensieve crisis preoperatief of intra-operatief. Indien er sprake is van bilaterale tumoren (zoals bij MEN), dan voldoende hydrocortison (100 mg IV) gegeven pre- en postoperatief, ter preventie van acute glucocorticoïdeninsufficiëntie, die na een bilaterale adrenalectomie kan optreden. 

================================================== ================

Misschien iets teveel informatie, maar misschien begrijp je nu dat een kettingreactie in je lichaam onvermijdelijk is.

Het één tast het ander aan, en dat wordt alleen maar heftiger. Dát weet ik uit persoonlijke ervaring....

Ed

----------


## Iemie

Hoi Ed,

Hopelijk heb jij geen zware nacht achter de rug. Bedankt voor alle info. Moeilijk, voor mij te begrijpen. 
Voor was het duidelijk dat jij iets met de medische wereld te maken hebt.
Ik heb jou info uitgeprint. Hoop dat mijn simpele kleuterjuffen-brein er iets mee kan.

Toen ik met feo geconfronteerd werd, omdat de huisarts in nov. 2007 vond dat hij mij dat onderzoek moest laten doen, wist ik er helemaal niets van. 
Na 2 keer "positieve" reactie in urine, daarna paniekaanval, daarna alle scans, foto's etc. ben ik mij meer gaan verdiepen. 
Ontdekte ik veel overeenkomst zoals, onrust, warmte-aanvallen, trillen, woede-aanvallen(van binnen) om niets......., onwerkelijk gevoel, depressie.
Al deze verschijnselen kunnen met andere omstandigheden te maken hebben. Althans, zo zeggen de artsen. 
Ik ben gemotiveerd genoeg om door te gaan met onderzoeken. 
Ik weet echter niet wat ik zeggen moet wanneer de specialist zegt, "Wat moet ik nu met u?" Ik denk dat mijn antwoord goed was, afgelopen woensdag. "Geef mij rust. En laat mij me beter voelen." U bent de arts, ik ben de client. 
Ik dacht zelf destijds dat het transpireren door de overgang kwam. Kreeg hogere dosering estradiol. Maar dat hielp niet. Ik voelde mij toen steeds beroerder. Meer antidepressiva, maar ook dat hielp niet. 
Ik voel mij wel eens een dag wat beter, maar ik plof zoweer in elkaar, van vermoeidheid. 
Dit wil je toch niet! Ik niet tenminste!
Ed, nogmaals hartelijke dank. Ik hoop dat jij van t mooie weer kunt genieten!!

Groeten, 

Iemie

----------


## Iemie

Hallo,

Ik heb net van de assistente van de endocrinoloog gehoord, dat er een hormoontest ofwel een clonidine test gedaan moet worden. Dat gebeurt op 20 mei. 
Het is een 4 uur durende test. Mag na afloop niet zelf autorijden. Wie meer van deze test afweet, zou die mij svp kunnen informeren?

Groeten, 

Iemie

----------


## Iemie

Hallo,

Ik weet inmiddels wat de clonidinetest inhoudt. 
Er wordt clonidine ingebracht. Wanneer men ziet dat de stress(hormoon) in het bloed afneemt, dan is er geen feochromocytoom. 

Zo heb ik het begrepen van een bevriend apotheker. Ik heb het wel simpel op geschreven. 

Groeten,

Iemie

----------


## wboers

> *Aan iedereen die niet serieus wordt genomen door (huis)artsen, psychiaters, en andere doktoren!*
> 
> Ik ben destijds tijdens een aanval naar een ziekenhuis gereden, 
> en ben bij de eerste hulp in elkaar gezakt. 
> 
> Doe dat ook, en hou dat vol!
> 
> Probeer desnoods een aanval uit te lokken!
> 
> ...


Hoi Ed,
Bij mij was er een vermoeden van een feochromocytoom maar urine onderzoek en nucleaire scan hebben dit niet bevestigd. Ik krijg nog steeds met enige regelmaat de aanvallen (hele hoge bloeddruk en hoofdpijn, hoewel deze laatste minder is) maar zo'n aanval duurt te kort om ermee naar het ziekenhuis te gaan. Gemiddeld duurt zo'n aanval enkele minuten dus.....
Ik twijfel erg of ik nog verder zal gaan met (het laten) onderzoeken, maar steeds zo'n hele hoge bloeddruk is ook niet goed natuurlijk.

Als mijn 'aanvallen' langer zouden duren zou ik je tip zéker ter harte nemen.
Groetjes, Willemijn

----------


## Iemie

Hallo,
Ik ben gisteren naar het ziekenhuis geweest, voor de clonidine test. Het onderzoek begon om 8.00u. Ik moest op een bed liggen in een kamertje voor mij alleen. Bloeddruk werd gemeten, en er werd "nuchter" bloed afgenomen. Daarna kreeg ik twee clonidinepilletjes. Ik werd sloom en slaperig. Er werd met een zekere regelmaat bloed afgenomen en de bloeddruk werd gemeten. De bloeddruk daalde. Ik sliep zo nu en dan. Het afgenomen bloed gaat naar Leiden, voor onderzoek. Om 12.00u werd voor de laatste keer bloed afgenomen, en bloeddruk gemeten. Daarna kreeg ik brood met kaas en koffie, bouillon. En ik heb drie glazen water gedronken. Toen mijn bloeddruk weer op "basishoogte" was, mocht ik naar huis toe. Ik werd geweldig aardig geholpen, door een verpleegkundige die bij alles wat zij deed, vertelde waarom zij het deed!

Op 15 juni hoop ik meer te horen van de endocrinoloog. 

Groeten, 

Iemie

----------


## meneereddie

> Hoi Ed,
> Bij mij was er een vermoeden van een feochromocytoom maar urine onderzoek en nucleaire scan hebben dit niet bevestigd. Ik krijg nog steeds met enige regelmaat de aanvallen (hele hoge bloeddruk en hoofdpijn, hoewel deze laatste minder is) maar zo'n aanval duurt te kort om ermee naar het ziekenhuis te gaan. Gemiddeld duurt zo'n aanval enkele minuten dus.....
> Ik twijfel erg of ik nog verder zal gaan met (het laten) onderzoeken, maar steeds zo'n hele hoge bloeddruk is ook niet goed natuurlijk.
> 
> Als mijn 'aanvallen' langer zouden duren zou ik je tip zéker ter harte nemen.
> Groetjes, Willemijn


De hoge bloeddrukken moeten een oorzaak hebben, dus ik zou zeker niet stoppen met onderzoeken. Hoe hoog zijn de waardes gemiddeld? (boven/onder/pols) 

Heeft u tijdens werkzaamheden, (huishoudelijk/werk/wandelen/iets anders) pijn in de armen, rugspieren, of benen? Kunt u 3 kilometer lopen zonder dat u moet stoppen, ivm pijn en/of vermoeidheid?

Het kan geen kwaad om naar een vaatspecialist te gaan, gezien de plotselinge tensieverhoging, maar als u de klachten van hierboven heeft, *moet* u zeker gaan.

Stop niet, het betreft *uw gezondheid*.

Ed

----------


## Iemie

Hallo,
Ik heb de uitslag van de clonidinetest vanmorgen gehoord. 
De noradrenaline daalde niet, nadat ik clonidine geslikt had. Ik weet niet of ik het zo goed verwoord. De arts waar ik vanmorgen was, vindt dat er nader onderzoek gedaan moet worden omdat de uitslagen van de urine-testen en de clonidine-test en mijn klachten teveel doen denken aan het feochromocytoom. Er wordt binnenkort een MIGB-scan gemaakt. Ik moet 24 uur met een kastje lopen dat de bloeddruk meet en daarna moet ik terug naar de endocrinoloog. (over twee weken)
Van mij mogen alle testen die mogelijk zijn gemaakt worden, want ik mij wil zo graag beter voelen. Deze arts zei dat ik evt. nog naar Groningen kan gaan, daar hebben zij een nog verfijnder apparaat, heb ik begrepen.
Mijn bloeddruk was redelijk goed. 

Groeten, Iemie

----------


## Iemie

Hallo,

Weer uislag van de alle scans gekregen. Niets gevonden. Maar omdat de clonidinetest fout is gaat de endocrinoloog verder zoeken. De uitslag van de 24 uur bloeddruktest kon niet afgelezen worden door een storing. Ik moet dinsdag weer voor een injectie naar het ziekenhuis. Er wordt dan een octreo somatostatinescintigrafie gemaakt.........
Dinsdagmiddag de eerste foto. En woensdag meer scans en evt. do ook nog scans. 
Wordt er niets gevonden dan moet ik naar Groningen, daar hebben zij nog een andere vloeistof????????die ze in Alkmaar niet hebben.

De onzekerheid blijft. Dat vind ik erg lastig!

Ik zou zo graag willen horen of er meer mensen zijn die deze scans ook gehad hebben. 

Op 22 juli moet ik weer naar de endocrinoloog.

Tot zover, 

Groeten, Iemie

----------


## Iemie

Hallo Ed,

Ik wil jou iets vragen mbt feochromocytoom. Ik hoop dat jij bovenstaande berichtjes van mij gelezen hebt. 
Ken jij het onderzoek dat er voor volgende week gepland staat? 
Kan het feochromocytoom door het hele lichaam zitten, bij voorkeur bij de bijnier??

Wat betekent cafe-au-lait patches in neurofibromatose? 
Ik heb het wetenschappelijke verhaal van jou gelezen...erg moeilijk. 
Ik hoop dat jij in eenvoudige taal mij kunt antwoorden??

Groeten, Iemie

----------


## meneereddie

Octreotide-Scintigrafie =

Onderzoek met behulp van radioactieve octreotide waarmee verschillende ziekteprocessen kunnen worden opgespoord, zoals tumoren van de schildklier of alvleesklier; Bij al deze processen is het hormoon somatostatine betrokken.

================================================== ============

cafe-au-lait patches / neurofibromatose

De prevalentie van neurofibromatose is in Nederland ongeveer 1 op de 3000 personen. De klassieke vorm, NF type 1, omvat circa 85% van de NF patiënten, en wordt ook wel de ziekte van Recklinghausen genoemd. Het is een erfelijke, dominant-autosomale aandoening, die vooral huid- en zenuwweefsels aantast [2]. De oorzaak is een mutatie in de tumorsuppressorneurofibromine. De klinische kenmerken zijn lichtbruine ('café au lait') vlekken op de huid, sproeten in huidplooien, neurofibromen, Lisch noduli (geel-bruine bolletjes op de iris, zgn.regenboogvlies), kleine gestalte, macrocefalie, hypertelorisme en thoraxafwijkingen. Bij eenderde van de patiënten doen zich complicaties voor als opticusglioom, endocrinologische stoornissen, orthopedische afwijkingen, maligniteiten en leer-en gedragsproblemen [2]. Een overzicht van de ziekteverschijnselen, met de leeftijd, is te vinden in de tabel hieronder. De tabel illustreert dat ook NF een complexe aandoening is, waarvoor onder andere kinderartsen, oncologen, genetici, psychologen, oog-en KNO-artsen worden ingeschakeld..

Tabel.
Deze tabel laat de beginleeftijd van de aandoening zien tot de uiterste leeftijd.
Beginleeftijd van ziekteverschijnselen bij neurofibromatosis type 1.

Beginleeftijd Café au lait vlekken / Geboorte tot 12 j
Sproetjes in huidplooien /3 j tot adolescentie
Lisch noduli 90-95 %
Cutané neurofibromen / 7 j tot meestal ver in adolescentie.
Plexiforme neurofibromen / Geboorte tot 18 j
Idem, in het gelaat / Geboorte tot 5 j
Maligne tumor In perifere zenuw / (8-13% levenslang) 5-75 j
Scoliose / Geboorte tot 18 j
Scoliose waarvoor operatie nodig Is / Geboorte tot 18 j
Pseudo-arthrose van de tibia / Geboorte tot 3 j
Stenose van de nierarterie / Levenslang
Phaeochromocytoom / Geboorte tot 10 j
Ernstige cognitieve beperking (IQ<70) Geboorte
Leerproblemen / Geboorte
Epilepsie / Levenslang
Opticusglioom (5% symptomatisch) Geboorte tot 7 j ( tot 30 j)
Cerebrale gliomen / Levenslang
Dysplasie wiggebeen / Congenitaal
Aqueduct sténose / levenslang

Deze tabel is indicatief, en zal per persoon verschillen in leeftijd en aandoening.

================================================== ================

Neurofibromatose type 2 wordt gekenmerkt door tumoren uitgaande van de Schwanncellen (cellen die de omhulsels van bepaalde zenuwen vormen). De meeste patiënten hebben bilaterale neurinomen van de gehoorzenuw. Die tumoren veroorzaken oorsuizingen en evenwichtsstoornissen, en kunnen tot doofheid leiden. Ook komen café au lait vlekken voor.

Andere vormen van neurofibromatose (zoals het Watson syndroom en schwannomatose) zijn veel zeldzamer dan NF type 1 en 2, en worden hier niet besproken.


================================================== ================

Voor zover deze uitleg. Ik hoop dat u er iets mee kunt.
Veel succes de 22e, en met andere onderzoeken. 

Hou me op de hoogte, en als u meer vragen heeft, stel ze gerust.

Ed

----------


## Iemie

Dag Ed,

Bedankt voor de reactie. Ik ben vanmorgen naar de endocrinoloog geweest. Er is niets gevonden. Ik moet nu naar Groningen. Vraagstelling op formulier: Dopa Petscan. Feochromocytoom? En: Reeds verrichte diagnostiek/tests:
MIBG scan: negatief
Octreotide scan:negatief
-Verhoogde normetanefrines in urine
-Clonidinetest: afwijkend

En als daar dan niets uitkomt?????? Dan hebben wij een probleem, aldus endocrinoloog. 
Ik heb contact met het UMCG gehad. De medewerkster verwacht dat ik over ongeveer 2 weken mag komen. Ik heb begrepen dat ik een vloeistof ingespoten krijg, waar het ziekenhuis een vergunning voor moet hebben om die vloeistof in huis te mogen hebben.
Het onderzoek duurt ongeveer 3 uren. ( Waarschijnlijk eerst een pil slikken en dan na een uur injectie dan na een uur de scan.)

----------


## Iemie

Dag Ed,
Ik moet as. dinsdag naar Groningen voor de pet-scan. Jammer dat het zo ver weg is, want ik moet er ruim 2 uren voor rijden. Door de enorme vermoeidheid, zie ik er erg tegen op. Ik kan bij vrienden in Assen slapen. 

Ed, heb jij enig idsee wat zij kunnen doen als er geen gezwel gevonden wordt?? Ik moet er niet aan denken dat ik zo, zoals ik mij nu 2 jaren voel, door moet gaan. 

Het onderzoek in Groningen gaat idd zo als ik beschreef in het te snel verzonden vorige bericht. En het is midden op de dag. 's Morgens mag ik een licht ontbijt. En dan tot na de scan mag ik niets eten. Oftewel na de scan mag ik eten.
De pil die ik moet slikken is carbi dopa. En in het infuus zit een radioactieve stof.

Ik hoop dat jij mijn vraag kunt beantwoorden.

Voel jij je nog steeds goed??

Hartelijke groet,

Iemie

----------


## meneereddie

> Dag Ed,
> Ik moet as. dinsdag naar Groningen voor de pet-scan. Jammer dat het zo ver weg is, want ik moet er ruim 2 uren voor rijden. Door de enorme vermoeidheid, zie ik er erg tegen op. Ik kan bij vrienden in Assen slapen. 
> 
> Ed, heb jij enig idsee wat zij kunnen doen als er geen gezwel gevonden wordt?? Ik moet er niet aan denken dat ik zo, zoals ik mij nu 2 jaren voel, door moet gaan. 
> 
> Het onderzoek in Groningen gaat idd zo als ik beschreef in het te snel verzonden vorige bericht. En het is midden op de dag. 's Morgens mag ik een licht ontbijt. En dan tot na de scan mag ik niets eten. Oftewel na de scan mag ik eten.
> De pil die ik moet slikken is carbi dopa. En in het infuus zit een radioactieve stof.
> 
> Ik hoop dat jij mijn vraag kunt beantwoorden.
> ...


================================================== ======

Dag Iemie, 

Allereerst mijn excuus voor de late reactie. Mijn instellingen voor emailnotificatie had ik niet goed ingesteld.

Ik had je in Assen kunnen tegenkomen, daar woont de helft van mijn familie...

Wat hebben ze in Groningen kunnen ontdekken?

Ik hoop wel iets. 

Je weet dat sommige Feo's, zo klein zijn dat ze niet op scans zijn waar te nemen?
Ze geven je dan wel de last, maar laten zich niet zien.

*Is er al eens gekeken of er 1 of meerdere vleesbomen groeien in je?*
*Zijn de eierstokken en de baarmoeder(hals) al eens onderzocht?*

Als er niets ontdekt is in Groningen, kun je er van uit gaan dat jouw klachten een andere oorzaak hebben dan men had verwacht. 

Laat aub iets weten.

Ik hoop dat ik de emailnotificaties nu goed heb ingesteld, zodat ik meteen een bericht ontvang wanneer er een reactie heeft plaatsgevonden.

Groetjes,
Ed

PS: ik voel mij nog steeds in orde, maar heb wel ontzettend veel last van huiduitslag sinds de operatie, op voeten, benen, m'n linker en rechter zij, en soms na de nachtdienstweek slapeloze nachten.
Mijn bloedsuiker is goed, mijn pols en bloeddruk ook. (normale waardes)

----------


## Iemie

Dag Ed,

Bedankt voor je antwoord. Fijn dat jij vd meeste klachten af bent! Jammer dat er dan weer wat anders komt! 
Ik krijg pas op 31-08 uitslag, ivm vakantie vd endocrinoloog. 
Mijn baarmoeder is verwijderd in 2001. In brieven naar specialisten staat telkens "myoma uteri" waar ik uit opmaak dat ik vleesbomen had. Gyneacoloog heeft mij dit niet verteld, maar wel dat ik baarmoeder- en blaasverzakking had. Eierstokken niet onderzocht.

Ik heb ook op internet gelezen dat bijniertumoren zo klein zijn dat zij niet gezien kunnen worden. 
Omdat alles in sneltreinvaart ging in het ziekenhuis waar ik "behandeld" word, vergat ik te vragen over het onderzoek in Groningen. Huisarts had het te druk in de week voordat ik naar Groningen ging, daarvoor was hij op vakantie. In de week na het onderzoek mocht ik bij de gratie Gods komen. Huisarts bleek slecht geslapen te hebben de nacht voor dat ik bij hem kwam, voor een consult. Hij zat voortdurend te gapen. Raakte geirriteerd door mijn vragen. Zei, "Hoe ver gaat de specialist nog, met onderzoeken? Zij vinden bij jou toch niets. Het is allemaal stress. Ik wil met de specialist praten". (Je bent alleen en je doet niets, aldus huisarts....... Ik pas erg veel op kleine kinderen, nadat ik afgekeurd ben voor het onderwijs. Doe ook vrijwilligerswerk. En ik wil dat blijven doen, omdat ik anders te veel piekertijd zou hebben.)
Mijn hele lichaam doet nl pijn. Maar ik hoef niet meer bij de huisarts aan te komen. Ik begrijp deze man niet. Hij is toch de eerste aanspreekpersoon wat gezondheid betreft. 
Het is in feite heel gek dat ik jou alle vragen stel......... Wat kosten deze consulten, Ed??
De huisarts zei eens dat hij dacht dat ik meer van het feochromocytoom af zou weten, dan hij, dan hij. Toen dacht ik, dan wordt misschien tijd dat jij je gaat verdiepen, in dit fenomeen. 
Ik heb mij zo ver mogelijk verdiept. Maar ik begrijp er niet veel van. Vooral wanneer ik naar alle chemische en scheikundige termen kijk????

O ja, ik heb jaren de Estradiolpleister gebruikt, tegen overgangklachten, oa transpireren. Dat hielp prima. Tot nu ruim twee jaar terug. Toen heb ik nog even een hogere dosis genomen. Maar dat werkte niet. En toen werden mijn klachten steeds erger. 

Ed, als jij nog een tip hebt, dan hoor ik het erg graag!!

Wat zou ik graag eens zonder stress zijn!

Hartelijke groet,

Iemie

----------


## meneereddie

Dag Iemie,

Deze consults kosten jou een glimlach...

Ik wil je vragen om alle klachten/aandoeningen in het kort nog éémaal op te schrijven. (in het kort)
Even een update van al jouw klachten/aandoeningen graag.
Maar ook van eventuele nieuw bijgekomen klachten/aandoeningen.
Ook klachten/aandoeningen die je eerder had, maar nu weg zijn.
Begin bij het begin, dus de klachten/aandoeningen op ontstane volgorde.


Datum/Jaartal - Trefwoord - Behandeling/Medicatie - Klacht Weg/Aanwezig

Ik wil in één overzicht opnieuw een diagnose maken van jouw gehele plaatje.
Naar aanleiding daarvan, zal ik samen met een bevriende arts een mening geven.

Wind je op dit moment niet op, over je huisarts, maar ga op een later tijdstip met hem praten. Schrijf wel alles op, zodat je het later terug kan lezen, en meenemen.
Zeg wat je dwars zit, maar vertel ook de resultaten van de onderzoeken, en behandelingen.
Er zijn gewoon ontzettend, veel aandoeningen die huisartsen, niet, of bijna niet, zullen ontdekken. Daar zijn specialisten voor.
De taak van de huisarts is je door te verwijzen naar een specialist. Meer niet.


Groetjes,

----------


## geraldajager

Hallo,

Iemie,
Succes vandaag.
Groetjes, Geralda...

----------


## Iemie

Dag Ed,

Jij kunt veel glimlachjes krijgen, hoor!! Erg aardig dat jij iets voor mij wilt doen!!

Hier volgt voor zover mogelijk mijn klachtenlijst in chronologische volgorde:

-1977 schildklieroperatie, linkerkwab is weggenomen, er zat een cyste in vergroeid.
Ik knapte niet op. Werkte wel, maar het kostte veel moeite.
Ik was alleen maar moe. Ik had al vanaf 1973 chronisch bijholte-onstekingen. 
Veel last van migraine. 
In 1986 overleed mijn moeder. In 1988 raakte ik behoorlijk overspannen.
De vermoeidheid die ik al had, werd heviger. 
Na anderhalf jaar vechten ben ik weer gaan werken. Voor drie dagen in de week.
In 1993 overleed mijn vader. 
In 1994 kwam mijn jongste broer door geweld om het leven....
In 1995 werd ik mijn werk uit gezet. (leerkracht basionderwijs) Reden?? Er werd door een psycholoog geopperd dat er een conflictvermijdende sfeer binnen de school was.
Ik ben afgekeurd, maar ik ben wel weer gaan werken. 
-In 2001 baarmoederverwijdering gehad. Ik moest lang revalideren. 
-Kreeg veel last van artrose.
-In 2006 een nieuw duimgewricht gekregen.
In juni 2007 begon het heftige transpireren. Veel hoofdpijn. Ondanks het feit dat ik Estradiolpleister had. 
Ik werkte wat. Maar er werd teveel van mij gevraagd. Ik heb tot mijn enorme spijt af moeten zeggen. Ik was ZO MOE!!! En maar transpireren. Snelle polsslag en hoge bloeddruk.
In november 2007 eerste urine onderzoek. Om Feochr. uit te sluiten. Onderzoek klopte niet. In dec.weer urineonderzoek. Weer niet goed. Eind dec. paniekaanval midden in de nacht. Kreeg suicidale gevoelens. In jan. 2008 vond huisarts dat ik naar internist moest. 
Internist gaf mij labetalol, en liet MIBG-scan maken. Leek dat er iets was. CT-scan. Toch niets te zien. 
Conclusie van de internist: Stress!
Ik knapte NIET op. Ik kreeg een paar paniekaanvallen. Niet zo erg als in dec. 2007.

Van de huisarts MOCHT ik in april 2009 nog 1 keer naar de internist. Internist bekeek alle scans nogmaals. Liet weer urineonderzoek doen. Uitslag weer niet goed. Internist stuurde mij door naar endocrinoloog. Ik moest toen eerst Clonidinetest doen. Die was niet goed. Bloeddruk zakte maar de noradrenalines in het bloed daalden niet. Toen weer MIBG-scan. Niets gevonden. Toen octreo-scan. Weer niets gevonden.
Toen pet-scan....... uitslag 31-08. 
Ik voel mij niet overspannen. Maar wel gestresst. Net alsof ik altijd haast heb. Zie overal tegenop. Dat is bijna altijd aanwezig. 

Deze situatie deprimeert mij. Ik neem Efexor......ik ben van september tot en met december naar Nijmegen geweest, Brainclinics. Ik kreeg daar magnetische pulsjes. Het deed niets met mij........portemonnee raakte erg leeg!
Als ik depressief zou zijn, wat mogelijk is, dan doen de medicijnen niets en ook de pulsjes deden niets. 
Ik voel mij ook anders dan alleen depressief. Soms net alsof ik het niet ben. Psychiater noemt het depersonificatie. En ik.....ik weet het niet!!!!!!!!!!!
Ik wil alles doen om beter te worden! 

De alternatieve genezers vinden dat ik een hevige candida heb. Maar daar willen de reguliere artsen niets van weten. Alleen als het duidelijk te zien is. En dat gebeurt vaak. Daktarin helpt tijdelijk. Ik heb nav de bijholteontstekingen veel antibiotica geslikt. 

Ik drink liters thee, water en alles wat maar nat is, geen alcohol. 's Nachts wil ik altijd eten, en drinken. Ik vermijd zo veel mogelijk alles dat tot een evt. schimmelinfectie kan leiden.

(Ik heb met opzet de overlijdens van mijn ouders en broer vermeld, omdat ik denk dat het toch invloed kan hebben.)

Ik hoop, Ed dat jij er iets mee kunt doen.
Alvast hartelijke dank, met veel glimlachjes!!

Groet, 

Iemie

----------


## Iemie

Dag Geralda,

Dank voor berichtje. Heeft iemand uit jouw familie een feochromocytoom? Ik herinner het mij niet zo goed. 

Groet,

Iemie

----------


## meneereddie

> Hoi Ed,
> Bij mij was er een vermoeden van een feochromocytoom maar urine onderzoek en nucleaire scan hebben dit niet bevestigd. Ik krijg nog steeds met enige regelmaat de aanvallen (hele hoge bloeddruk en hoofdpijn, hoewel deze laatste minder is) maar zo'n aanval duurt te kort om ermee naar het ziekenhuis te gaan. Gemiddeld duurt zo'n aanval enkele minuten dus.....
> Ik twijfel erg of ik nog verder zal gaan met (het laten) onderzoeken, maar steeds zo'n hele hoge bloeddruk is ook niet goed natuurlijk.
> 
> Als mijn 'aanvallen' langer zouden duren zou ik je tip zéker ter harte nemen.
> Groetjes, Willemijn


Hoe gaat het met u?

----------


## Iemie

Dag Ed,

Na wat schroom te hebben overwonnen, moet ik nog een klacht .....opbiechten. Mijn borsten groeien. En dat op 60-jarige leeftijd. Ik was vanmorgen bij de psychiater en die vertelde ik het. Hij zei dat ik dit zo snel mogelijk aan de specialist moet melden. Eigenlijk wil ik het hier ook niet melden, maar het iets wat wel wezenlijk gebeurt. Ik heb er ook last van. Ik heb al jaren last van mastopathie. Ik weet eigenlijk niet of dat met hormonen te maken heeft. Het zou mij niet verbazen. 
Ik ben niet een dik mens. Maar ik wil er zelf graag wat gewicht van hebben. BMI is 24. 

Ik weet niet of deze meldingen terzake doen. 

Groet, 

Iemie

----------


## wboers

> Hoe gaat het met u?


Goede morgen meneereddie,

Met mij gaat het, op regelmatig een aanval van hoge bloeddruk (230/110) na, goed.
Onderzoeken hebben niets opgeleverd. Wel zijn de artsen er van overtuigd dat er een lichamelijke oorzaak moet zijn, maar zij kunnen hem niet vinden. Mijn internist noemde mij een "witte raaf".

Ik ben gewoon aan het werk, 36 uur ochtend, avond en nachtdiensten (sociotherapeut in Forensische kliniek) en probeer mijn leven te leven.

De aanvallen komen soms dagen niet en soms heb ik er vijf achter elkaar. Ik zit ze uit en ben dan verschrikkelijk moe en ellendig, maar knap na een tijdje weer op.

In oktober mag in naar de professor van het EMC..................ik vind het erg jammer dat ik niet naar een endocrinoloog i.p.v. een internist verwezen wordt, want ik denk sterk dat er iets mis is met de hormoonhuishouding.
Bedankt voor je berichtje en fijn dat je andere mensen op dit forum helpt (ja, ik lees de berichten wel)

Groet, Willemijn

----------


## meneereddie

Dag Willemijn,

Een internist kan oa dmv bloed-en urineonderzoek, ook te weten komen of er met je nieren iets mis is. (en/of andere organen)
Als de internist een andere methode wil aanvangen, kun je evt ook zelf de vraag stellen of ze urine-en bloedonderzoek willen verrichten. Je kan tijdens een gesprek met de internist vragen of een endocrinoloog "ook even mag kijken".

Heb jij nog andere klachten die gekoppeld kunnen aan een Feo?

Wat is doorslaggevend voor jou, om te denken dat je hormonenspiegel fluctueert?
Wat gebeurt er met je, voor, tijdens, en na een aanval?

Groetjes, en succes in oktober!

----------


## Iemie

Dag Ed,
Gisteren naar mijn alternatieve heelmeesteres geweest. Zij meet telkens candida. Door de hoeveelheden antibiotica, die ik in het verleden geslikt heb is dat geen wonder. Gisteren mat zij voor de eerste keer iets bij de bijnier. Zij heeft mij ADHS gegeven. Dat volgens de alternatieve zienswijze mij rust moet geven.
Ik neem het voedingsmiddel ADHS. Het zou na een week iets moeten doen........
Een collega van haar heeft mij van de bijholteontstekingen afgeholpen. Omdat ik vind dat ik alles moet proberen, ga ik ook gewoon door met zoeken!!

Groeten,

Iemie

----------


## geraldajager

hoi Iemie,

Ik heb je een privebricht gestuurd.
Heb je deze ook ontvangen?
Gr. Geralda.

----------


## Iemie

Dag Geralda,

Ja, inmiddels heb ik jouw bericht gelezen. 
Dank je wel!

Groeten, 

Iemie

----------


## wboers

> Dag Willemijn,
> 
> Een internist kan oa dmv bloed-en urineonderzoek, ook te weten komen of er met je nieren iets mis is. (en/of andere organen)
> Als de internist een andere methode wil aanvangen, kun je evt ook zelf de vraag stellen of ze urine-en bloedonderzoek willen verrichten. Je kan tijdens een gesprek met de internist vragen of een endocrinoloog "ook even mag kijken".
> 
> Heb jij nog andere klachten die gekoppeld kunnen aan een Feo?
> 
> Wat is doorslaggevend voor jou, om te denken dat je hormonenspiegel fluctueert?
> Wat gebeurt er met je, voor, tijdens, en na een aanval?
> ...


Hallo Ed,
Er zijn verschillende keren bloed -en urine onderzoek verricht. Soms gaf het aanleiding om verder onderzoek te doen (nucleaire scan) en soms ook weer niet.
Mijn 'aanvallen' starten meestal met een onbestemd gevoel, hoofdpijn die toeneemt en een gevoel alsof ik naar het toilet moet. Ik word lijkbleek en soms is het alsof mijn hoofd ontploft, maar soms zet de hoofdpijn niet door. Ik ga beven en wordt gewoon heel naar. Ik ben niet in paniek (in tegendeel, meestal ben ik degene die de omgeving geruststel met de mededeling dat het zo weer over is). Mijn ademhaling blijft normaal, maar mijn hartslag zakt vaak terwijl mijn bloeddruk heel hoog wordt. Meestal onder en boven druk, maar soms ook alleen de bovendruk. Dit alles is meestal in een tijdsbestek van enkele minuten en de aanvallen duren nooit lang (gelukkig!) wel heb ik soms het gevoel dat er zo'n aanval aan zit te komen maar die zet dan niet door. 

Wanneer ik geen aanval heb, is mijn bloeddruk prima! (gemiddeld 140/80) Tijdens een aanval is de bovendruk boven de 200 en de onderdruk boven de 100.

In het verleden heb ik van een neuroloog betablokkers gekregen, maar deze leken de aanvallen eerder uit te lokken dan te voorkomen. Daarnaast werd ik van deze medicijnen steeds zieker. 

De eerste keer dat ik zo'n aanval kreeg was in februari 1007! Ik ben er echter pas in november mee naar de huisarts gegaan, nadat ik steeds vaker hoofdpijn aanvallen kreeg (ik wist toen niet dat de hoofdpijn door de hoge bloeddrukaanval werd veroorzaakt) en die heeft me naar de neuroloog gestuurd. 

Sindsdien ben ik zo'n beetje overal geweest en de cardioloog kwam met het "feo" verhaal en heeft me doorverwezen naar de internist.
Sindsdien (november 2008) wordt daar naar gezocht, maar er wordt niets gevonden. Omdat ik zeker weet dat het niet psychisch is en er geen aanwijzingen voor een feo zijn gevonden, denk ik dat het hormonaal is. De internist neemt me in ieder geval wel serieus en vandaar dat hij een afspraak bij de professor heeft gemaakt. Het enige wat ik eigenlijk zou willen is dat ze verder zouden kijken en niet alleen maar bleven zoeken naar een feochromocytoom........

Bedankt voor je reactie en vriendelijke groeten van Willemijn

----------


## Iemie

Hallo,

Net de uitslag van de endocrinoloog gekregen. Er zit een feochromocytoom op mijn rechter bijnier. De vlag gaat uit bij het MCA, aldus endocrinoloog..........
Op 14-09 moet ik naar de chirurg.
Kreeg medicinen, Doxazosine 4 mg mee, om rustiger te worden. 

Nu maar afwachten. Ik voel mij wel wat opgelucht!

Groet, 

Iemie

----------


## geraldajager

Hallo Iemie,

Bedankt voor je mail...ik ga binnenkort even voor zitten om je een mail
terug te sturen.
Er komen wat dingen overeen, en vindt het zelf ook prettig om er over te praten.
En ik lees net dat je uitslag hebt, deze moet er vast uit.
Moet je naar UMCG of ergens anders,

Gr. Geralda. :Smile:  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Iemie

Hallo,
Ik ben afgelopen do. al naar de chirurg geweest. Ben zo dom geweest om alleen te gaan. Hetgeen er te zien is op de dopa pet-scan, is wazig. Morgen wordt er een MRI-scan gemaakt. De chirurg zei zoiets als "Een operateur moet weten waar hij moet opereren. En het feochromocytoom mag niet geraakt worden want die kan een levensbedreigende hoeveelheid catecholomines verspreiden door aanraking". 
Maar het kan goed zijn dat ik het niet helemaal goed gehoord of begrepen heb. Want ik was/ben erg nerveus. Als er geopereerd moet worden dan moet een "feo" geblocked worden. 
Dat zou in het ziekenhuis moeten gebeuren en dat duurt ongeveer anderhalve week. Dat gebeurt met een infuus. 
Ik hoop dat er een ervaringsdeskundige mijn verhaaltje leest en mij in gewone bewoording uit kan leggen water evt alemaal kan gaan gebeuren. 
Het ligt helemaal aan mij. Want de chirurg is een aardige en toegankelijke man. Ik was echter voor het zien vd chirurg gezien door een co-assistent die mij veel vragen stelde. Hij probeerde ook een zweetaanval uit te lokken dor links en rechts op de plek waar het evt. kwaad kan zitten, te drukken. Er gebeurde echter niets. 

Omdat ik het wonderlijk vind dat er nu een MRI-scan gemaakt wordt, ben ik naar de huisarts gegaan. Ik heb gevraagd of hij zich wil verdiepen in bijnierproblemen. De huisarts gaat contact opnemen met de endocrinoloog. 

Wat ik ook niet begrijp dat ik vorig jaar labetalol, een betablokker kreeg en nu doxazosine, een alfablokker, kreeg. 
Ik heb as. do. weer afspraak met de chirurg. 

Iemie

----------


## Iemie

Hallo,
Ik heb gisteren de uitslag vande MRI-scan gekregen van de chirurg. Er is een cyste in mijn lever gevonden..........maar die is niet van belang. Er is geen feochromocytoom te zien. Ik vind het raadselachtig.
De chirurg gaat as. maandag met de radioloog en de endocrinoloog, na contact met UMCG, praten. Dinsdag zal hij mij bellen. 
Het is frustrerend, om te horen dat er een bijniertumor gevonden is. En later te horen dat het vaag is en weer later dat hij niet te zien is. 
Het lijkt dat ik wat rustiger ben, de laatsteweek.Ik heb een vermoeden dat het door de Doxazosine, de alfablokker, komt. 

Iemie

----------


## Iemie

Tja, daar ben ik weer. Na een onzekere periode. Ik zal jullie de details besparen. Vanmiddag bij endocrinoloog geweest. In mijn rechter bijnier zit hyperactiviteit. Daarom wordt de r bijnier er binnenkort uitgehaald. Ik heb nu een dubbele dosis Doxazosine gekregen. Ik had een bevriend ziekenhuisapotheker mee genomen. Dat was heel prettig. Ik moet volgende week vrijdag terugkomen bij de endocrinoloog, of ik ben al opgenomen, aldus de specialist. 

Groet, 
Iemie

----------


## geraldajager

He hoi iemie,
Zo dat is weer een tijd geleden. Alles goed verder?
Hier goed hoor, mn moeder was een beetje ziekig, niet naar ziekenhuis geweest hoor.
Maar, nu gaat het weer goed, en ik had het erg druk op werk dus weing achter de pc gezeten.
mijn excuses!!!!
Maar hoe gaat het nu met jou???

Gr. Geralda...

----------


## Iemie

Hee Geralda,
Het gaat op en af met mij. Gisteren kreeg ik wat in dit forum beschreven wordt, een aanval, denk ik. 
Om te ontspannen ging ik naar t strand. Toen ik er bijna was voelde ik mij heel rot. Ik kreeg slappe benen, werd warm, en ik voelde alles kloppen in mijn lichaam. Heel onzeker....... Ik moest mijn oppaskinderen uit school halen. Alles ging met een onzeker gevoel. De vader vd kinderen kwam vroeg thuis. Ben na een moeilijk gesprek met de assistente, bij de huisarts beland. (Zij vond het te laat.........16.30u........, kan het niet morgen? Neen, ik voel mij nu rot..) Ik mocht toch komen. Bloeddruk ondanks dubbele dosis Doxazosine 170/100.
Advies huisarts: specialist bellen. Heb ik net gedaan. Secretaresse gaat overleggen.
Ik ben veel te nerveus. Er komt niets uit mijn handen. 
Ik wacht het maar weer af. En dat kost moeite. Ik moet morgen naar de anesthesiologen voor screening.
Probeer jij zelf rustig aan te doen. En ik hoop dat je moeder zich veel beter voelt!!
Groeten.
Iemie

----------


## Iemie

Hee Geralda,
Het gaat op en af met mij. Gisteren kreeg ik wat in dit forum beschreven wordt, een aanval, denk ik. 
Om te ontspannen ging ik naar t strand. Toen ik er bijna was voelde ik mij heel rot. Ik kreeg slappe benen, werd warm, en ik voelde alles kloppen in mijn lichaam. Heel onzeker....... Ik moest mijn oppaskinderen uit school halen. Alles ging met een onzeker gevoel. De vader vd kinderen kwam vroeg thuis. Ben na een moeilijk gesprek met de assistente, bij de huisarts beland. (Zij vond het te laat.........16.30u........, kan het niet morgen? Neen, ik voel mij nu rot..) Ik mocht toch komen. Bloeddruk ondanks dubbele dosis Doxazosine 170/100.
Advies huisarts: specialist bellen. Heb ik net gedaan. Secretaresse gaat overleggen.
Ik ben veel te nerveus. Er komt niets uit mijn handen. 
Ik wacht het maar weer af. En dat kost moeite. Ik moet morgen naar de anesthesiologen voor screening.
Probeer jij zelf rustig aan te doen. En ik hoop dat je moeder zich veel beter voelt!!
Groeten.
Iemie

----------


## nolly4

> Tja, daar ben ik weer. Na een onzekere periode. Ik zal jullie de details besparen. Vanmiddag bij endocrinoloog geweest. In mijn rechter bijnier zit hyperactiviteit. Daarom wordt de r bijnier er binnenkort uitgehaald. Ik heb nu een dubbele dosis Doxazosine gekregen. Ik had een bevriend ziekenhuisapotheker mee genomen. Dat was heel prettig. Ik moet volgende week vrijdag terugkomen bij de endocrinoloog, of ik ben al opgenomen, aldus de specialist. 
> 
> Groet, 
> Iemie


Iemie,
Het klinkt gek, maar gefeliciteerd dat je nu eindelijk kans maakt van die oer vervelende klachten af te komen. Sterkte.
Groeten Nolly.

----------


## Iemie

Hallo geinteresseerden.

Ik moest gisteren aan de dynemap. Bloeddruk wordt dan om de zoveel minuten, gedurende een half uur gemeten. Onderdruk varieerde van 86 tot 105 en de bovendruk varieerde van 155 tot 190. En op een gegeven moment was de pols 130 slagen per min en toen deed de bloeddrukmeter het niet meer. 
Endocrinoloog niet tevreden. Weer een extra pil. Zit nu op 12mg doxazosine. En ik kreeg het advies om GEDULD te hebben. De bloeddruk moet gewoon 120/80 zijn.
Volgende week mag ik weer aan de dynemap. 
Groeten,

Iemie

----------


## Iemie

Hallo geinteresseerden,
Het lijkt dat ik voorlopig niet opgenomen word. Omdat de chirurg die mij gaat opereren een lange wachtlijst heeft. Deze chirurg heeft meerdere bijnieroperaties gedaan. 
Ik ga elke vrijdag naar de endocrinoloog om de bloeddruk te laten controleren. De bloeddruk gaat wel omlaag. Maar ik voel mij ellendig. Inmiddels heb ik 12mg Doxazosine(alfablokker) en 100mg Metoprololtartraat(betablokker). Mijn hartslag is nog te hoog. 
Ik slaap slecht, en ik ben zo onrustig! Transpireer weer veel meer. Ik heb nergens zin in. 
De bloeddruk verlagers zorgen er niet voor dat ik mij beter voel. Daar had ik stiekem toch wel wat op gerekend. Het tegendeel lijkt waar te zijn. 
Als ik moed heb bel ik de chirurg morgen op. Vragen of hij mij voorrang wil geven. 
Misschien wat egoistisch........ De endocrinoloog heeft gezegd dat ik best vriendelijk brutaal mag zijn. 

Hartelijke groet,

Iemie

----------


## geraldajager

> Hallo geinteresseerden,
> Het lijkt dat ik voorlopig niet opgenomen word. Omdat de chirurg die mij gaat opereren een lange wachtlijst heeft. Deze chirurg heeft meerdere bijnieroperaties gedaan. 
> Ik ga elke vrijdag naar de endocrinoloog om de bloeddruk te laten controleren. De bloeddruk gaat wel omlaag. Maar ik voel mij ellendig. Inmiddels heb ik 12mg Doxazosine(alfablokker) en 100mg Metoprololtartraat(betablokker). Mijn hartslag is nog te hoog. 
> Ik slaap slecht, en ik ben zo onrustig! Transpireer weer veel meer. Ik heb nergens zin in. 
> De bloeddruk verlagers zorgen er niet voor dat ik mij beter voel. Daar had ik stiekem toch wel wat op gerekend. Het tegendeel lijkt waar te zijn. 
> Als ik moed heb bel ik de chirurg morgen op. Vragen of hij mij voorrang wil geven. 
> Misschien wat egoistisch........ De endocrinoloog heeft gezegd dat ik best vriendelijk brutaal mag zijn. 
> 
> Hartelijke groet,
> ...


Hoi Iemie,

Vervelend, niks aan dat je je niet lekker in de vel voelt, en misshien gaat het ook nog wel dubbel op vanwege het rotweer.
Hoop dat je je snel beter gaat voelen.
Met mn moeder gaat het goed hoor, alleen ze had zo'n spierpijn dat komt door de medicijnen van het cholesterol waarschijnlijk, ze heeft nu weer andere. Nu gaat het beter.
Stuur gauw een mail weer via je adres.

Gr, 
Geralda :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Iemie

Hallo,

Ik heb ma. de internist gebeld omdat ik mij zo ellendig voelde/voel. Hogere dosis metoprolol gekregen: 200mg ipv 100mg. Ik kon afgelopen do. bij de chirurg komen. Hij heeft niets over het operatieschema te zeggen. Maar hij heeft beloofd met de Opname te praten. Ik moest vrijdag weer aan de dynamap. De bloeddruk is goed. De pols/hartslag blijft in rust rond de 100. Moet 60 zijn. De endocrinoloog heeft beloofd met de chirurg te gaan praten. Ik ben het "mij ellendig voelen" zo beu!! Mijn sociale leven gaat kapot. 
Ik wil zo graag "dingen doen". Maar daar ben ik te moe voor. De kreten van "Hou je taai......., Kop op..........Volhouden....." Alles goed bedoeld, maar het leven is zo niet leuk. Altijd die onrust, haast in mijn lijf! Niets lukt meer goed. Het kan mij ook niet veel schelen. Het is prachtig weer, maar daar heb ik geen tijd voor........... Ik heb prachtige boeken, films etc. maar ik kan niet lezen, rustig zitten. Ik ben erg emotioneel. Gedeprimeerd. Hoog gevoelig.......... een zeurpiet! 
Ik was dus vrijdag bij de endocrinoloog. Hij heeft mijn bloed na laten kijken. Schildklierfunctie, nierfunctie, bezinking. Ik ga elke vrijdag naar de endocrinoloog tot ik geopereerd word. 

Hartelijke groet,

Iemie

----------


## Iemie

Hallo,

Onder voorbehoud, word ik 11-11 in het ziekenhuis opgenomen. 
Ondanks het feit dat er heel wat op deze site staat, vraag ik mij af hoe alles gaat verlopen. 
Ik was even bij de huisarts. Hij vraagt het zich ook af. Welke klachten gaan weg? 

Voor elke operatie is een protocol, maar ik ken het protocol niet. Volgens de specialist kan ik na de operatie waarschijnlijk stoppen met de bloeddruk medicijnen. 

Ik vraag mij ook af hoe het is, met de mensen is bij wie mogelijk een feochromocytoom was/is, en die op deze site gereageerd hebben.

Ik merk aan mijzelf dat ik alles wil weten. 
Omdat er niet veel bekend is over het fenomeen feochromocytoom, kan ik niet er niet veel over vinden. Ik weet ook wel dat alle mensen anders reageren. 
Ik voel mij erg onzeker. 

De opdracht is nu: proberen niet ziek te worden. Geen Mexicaanse griepvaccinatie nemen.

Ik hoop dat er nog mensen zijn die mij wat tips kunnen geven. Hoe gaat het voor de operatie? Mijn bloeddruk is nu goed. Ik heb begrepen dat er vocht in mijn aderen wordt gebracht zodat de bloeddruk tijdens het opereren goed regelbaar is.

Alle informatie is welkom. 
Ik krijg as. do. voor een dag een bloeddrukkastje. Moet dan na 24 uur weer naar de specialist.

Hartelijke groeten,

Iemei

----------


## wiske01

ik heb hier de laatste weken ook wat afgezocht. Ik blijk ook zo'n ding te hebben in mijn linker bijnier.
Komend weekend oet ik 2 x 24 uurs urine sparen en dat naar het lab brengen, daar schijnen ze hormonen in te kunnen zien. Vrijdag heb ik al een longfoto laten maken en er is weer bloedgeprikt.
Over 2 weken moet ik dan terug voor de uitslag. Dus ik weet nu dat het zo'n feochromocytoom is maar meer ook nog niet.

----------


## Iemie

Hallo,
Ik ben op 12-11 geopereerd. Rechter bijnier is verwijderd. De chirurg kwam bij mij enige dagen na de operatie. Operatie prima gegaan. Maar....ik vermoed dat deze bijnier niet oorzaak van uw problemen is. Bijnier zag er heel mooi uit. De internisten moeten maar eens heel goed gaan nadenken. Ik ga nu de Interne opbellen. Maak een afspraak voor over 2weken. Heb ik de PA binnen. Op 16-11 mocht ik naar huis. Ik voelde mij niet goed. Zelfde klachten als voor de operatie. Alles voelde niet goed. De opmerking vd chirurg begreep ik niet. Op de dag dat ik naar huis mocht, heeft een zaalarts een afspraak met de internist geregeld. Ik kon meteen terecht. Afspraak dat ik meteen vrijdag weer bij hem zou komen. Half uur aan de dynamap en even babbelen. Dat was vandaag. Ik had een briefje gemaakt waar ik had opgeschreven hoe ik mij voel. Ik voel mij niet goed. Misselijk, maagpijn, transpireren. Raar gevoel in mijn hoofd. Weinig slapen. Bij de internist aangekomen bleek dat de PA er al was. Er is geen afwijking in de verwijderde bijnier gevonden........... Dus dat ik mij niet goed voel klopt wel. Ik heb alle uitslagen van voorheen gezien. De specialist heeft veel uit gelegd. Ik begrijp dat er een forse verhoogde waarde van het stresshormoon in de urine zat, vooral in 2007, toen de klachten zijn begonnen. Ook de waarde in het bloed tijdens het clonidine-onderzoek is verhoogd. 
Pas in aug. 2009 in het UMCG, bij de Dopa Pet-scan werd het feochromocytoom gevonden......... Chirurg twijfelde toen echter. Het advies van UMCG was toch opereren. 
Morgen ga ik weer urine sparen. 2x 24 uur. 
3-12 heb ik een controle-afspraak bij de chirurg. Internist is daar ook bij. Internist vindt dat hij gefaald heeft. 
Dat vind ik niet. Ik ben wel hevig teleur gesteld. Moest aldoor aan Ed denken die schreef dat hij al meteen rust voelde. Ik heb ongeveer 7 uren op de verkoeverkamer gelegen. Toen ik wakker was.......dacht ik meteen aan ED.............o jee, waar is dan mijn rust????
De operatie op zich is niet tegengevallen. De pijn werd goed bestreden dmv een morfinepompje. Niet zo lang. want ik kreeg een ontstoken ader. 
Pijnbestrijding toen met Diclofenac en veel paracetamol. In het weekend was er niemand in het ziekenhuis die iets van het feochromocytoom af weet. 

En hoe nu verder???????? 

Iemie

----------


## wiske01

Hoi Iemie,

dat is toch een tegenvaller. Ik ga vanaf morgen 2 x 24 uur urine sparen; moet vanavond uit eten en dan lukt het niet. 
Vrijdag moet ik terug naar de internist. Zij vertelde mij als de feochromotyoom in mijn bijnier zit, die niet operatief verwijderd kan worden omdat de bloeedruk dan gigantisch kan zakken. Hij moet dan met medicijnen bestreden worden endat kan heel goed.

Ik was redelijk overdonderd en heb niet verder gevraagd naar wat voor medicijnen e.d.

Eerst vrijdag maar afwachten

Jij veel sterkte

----------


## Iemie

Hallo Wiske,

Hoe tegenstrijdg zijn de berichten. Bij mij zou het feochromocytoom in de de bijnier gezeten moeten hebben, aldus Dopa Pet-scan die in UMCG, Groningen gemaakt is. Ik heb vanaf 31aug. t/m de operatie medicijnen gekregen, op t laatst alpha- en betablokkers, die de bloeddruk naar beneden brachten. Ik kreeg de dag van de operatie een infuus. Ik heb op de operatietafel een infuus in de halsslagader gekregen(een lange lijn), waar evt.de bloeddruk die enorm kan stijgen bij aanraking, en enorm kan dalen wanneer de bijnier met feochromocytoom verwijderd is, met medicijnen onder controle gehouden kan worden. Aan jou is dus verteld dat wanneer het feochromocytoom in de bijnier zit jij niet geopereerd kunt worden? In welk ziekenhuis word jij behandeld? 
Wat zijn jouw klachten? 
Ik begrijp heel goed dat jij overdonderd werd. Ik neem tegenwoordig altijd iemand mee. Ik vertrouw mijzelf soms niet. Vooral nu, na deze toch wel bizarre ervaring.
Groeten,

Iemie

----------


## wiske01

Hallo Iemie,

inderdaad, als de feochromocytoom in de bijnier zit, zou het met medicijnen behandeld moetengaan worden.
Ik ben in het Antoniusziekenhuis in Nieuwegein. Ik heb geen Dopa Pet scan gehad. 2 x een CT, waarvan 1 met contrast en een MRI. 

Na de scan met contrast bleek ik ook nog wat in "het kleine bekken" te hebben. Hiervoor ben ik naarde gyneacoloog geweest, die heeft een inwendige echo gemaakt. Ik heb op de linker eierstok een cyste, die er ook nog uit gehaald gaat worden. 

Ben nu aanheturine sparen, ga ik morgen wegbrengen en dan vrijdag de uitslag.

Mijn vriendin gaat mee want 2 horen meer dan 1. Je krijgtzo'n bult informatie over je heen.

Ik heb veel en hevige pijn in mijn zij, links. Soms op het koliekachtige af. Vabdaar dat in eerste instantie aan een niersteen gedacht werd. Maar na de 1e ct bleek geen niersteen, maar "iets anders".

Het ging bij jou ook niet via een kijkoperatie? Dat willen ze bij mij wel doen. Er was sprake van een dagopname. Vreemd allemaal, he?

Nou ik ben blij dat er in ieder geval weer een weekend voorbij is. 
Ik loop nu vanaf begin september, en begin het eigenlijk wel beu te worden.

Groetjes,

Wiske

----------


## Iemie

Dag Wiske,

Ik ben via de laparoscoop(kijkoperatie) geopereerd. De bijnier waar volgens de Dopa-petcan het feochromocytoom zou moeten zitten, is er uitgehaald. Zoals ik al mailde, er zat geen feochromocytoom in.

Ik begrijp dat jij het allemaal beu bent. Ik ben sinds ongeveer aug. 2007 ziek. En ik ben het ook goed beu......... Vooral nu ik een teleurstellende uitslag na de operatie kreeg. 
Ik ben, sinds ik geopereerd ben, vaak heel misselijk. Dat ken ik ook van het begin toen ik de klachten kreeg. 

Ik transpireer veel en ik ben erg moe. 
Ik heb gisteren weer urine van 2x 24 uur naar het ziekenhuis gebracht. 

Je krijgt idd veel informatie over je heen. He beste is dat je iemand meeneemt die heeeeel goed luistert. 
Ik hoop dat jij weer op het forum komt als jj as. vrijdag de uitslag hebt gekregen.
Ik heb op 3-12 een afspraak met de chirurg, die mij geopereerd heeft en met de internist. 

Sterkte, ik leef met je mee!!

Groeten,

Iemie

----------


## wiske01

dank je wel Iemie,

het laatste nachtje nog even doorwaken.

Misselijk ben ik niet,heb alleen nog steeds veel stekende pijn in mijn zij. Ook geen koorts of zo gehad. 

Die onzekerheid is het ergste, he? En jij moet nog een week wachten..

Ik kom morgen hier even de uitslag vertellen, moet er om 13.30 zijn.

----------


## wiske01

nou nou, wat een tegenvaller!

de urine uitslag was nog niet binnen; deze onderzoeken worden maar 1 x per 3 weken gedaan en deze week dus niet.
Volgende week vrijdag heb ikeen bel-afspraak staan. De internist hoopt dat de uitslag dan binnen is.

----------


## Iemie

Ja, zeg dat wel....wat een tegenvaller. Ik moest telkens wel een aantal weken wachten op de uitslag. De internist zei vorige week vrijdag dat hij hoopt dat op 3-12 de uitslag (v d 2 x 24 uurs test) er is. Ik ben benieuwd. 
Ik ben voor jou ook benieuwd! 
Houd er wel rekening mee dat alles veel tijd kost. Ik ben al heel wat keren behoorlijk teleurgesteld. 

En mijn grootste teleurstelling is nu dat ik mij even rot veel voel dan voordat ik geopereerd ben. 

Ja, Wiske, de onzekerheid, is heel vervelend!

Heb jij uiteindelijk nog wel iets tehoren gekregen? Is je vriendin niet voor niets mee geweest?

Heel veel sterkte, minder pijn.....of geen pijn, wens ik jou!!

Groeten,

Iemie

----------


## wiske01

Hoi Iemie,

Ik had een andere internist, dan de vorige keer. Zij zei dus, dat de urine testen maar 1 x in de 3 weken gedaan worden, omdat het een duur onderzoek is en xe dan alles tegelijk doen.

Het enige wat ik nu meer weet is, dat als ie goedaardig is mijn bijnier er dus uitgehaald wordt, gelijk met de cyste op mijn eierstok. Als ie kwaadaardig blijkt te zijn moet ie met medicijnen behandeld worden en kan ik daarna pas geopereerd worden aan die cyste.

Toen ik vroeg wat voor medicijnen wilde ze daar niet op ingaan.

Laten we eerst maar op de uitslagen wachten, zei ze.

Ik loop nu vanaf begin september thuis, de pijn is per dag verschillend en het ligt er ook aan wat ik doe. Het huishouden moet ik nu echt gedoseerd doen, anders loop ik 's nachts op van de pijn. vervoer met de fiets gaat noghet beste, kleine stukjes autorijden gaat nog net voorde "grote" boodschappen, zeg maar. Maar daarna ben ik uitgeteld.

----------


## Iemie

Hallo Wiske,

Jij schreef dat jij as. vrijdag een bel-afspraak hebt. 
Ik heb een paar keer een bel-afspraak gehad. En elke keer dacht ik achteraf........o jee, dat had ik nog moeten vragen. 
Misschien kun jij een lijstje maken. Ik werd een keer gebeld door de chirurg. Ik zat in de auto. Had kinderen bij mij. Kon mij niet concentreren. De arts belde mij wel op een tijd die niet afgesproken was. Niet fijn. 

De pijn die jij beschrijft ken ik niet. Ik begon met heftig transpireren. Daarna kwam de vermoeidheid. Toen een paniekaanval. En daarna ben ik vaak erg misselijk geweest. Hoofdpijn heb ik mijn hele leven (zo'n beetje) gehad.
Ik ben nog emotioneler geworden dan ik al was. 

Als ik alle verhalen op dit forum bekijk, lijkt een ieder toch verschillende klachten te hebben. 

Ik ben erg benieuwd naar jouw uitslag!

Ik vraag mij af waar de mensen gebleven zijn die wel eens op dit forum geweest zijn, maar daarna verdwenen zijn??
Is er uiteindelijk geen feochromocytoom gevonden?? 
Sterkte en succes!!

Groeten, Iemie

----------


## wiske01

Hoi Iemie,

hoe was het vandaag bij de specialist? Ben je al wat wijzer geworden?

Groetjes,
Wiske

----------


## Iemie

Hallo Wiske,
De internist had mij woendag gebeld of ik donderdag, gisteren dus om 13.30u bij hem kon komen. Ik 's morgens naar de chirurg geweest. Die is tevreden. Zijn werk is gedaan. 
's Middags naar internist. Een vriend meegenomen. 
Het stress-hormoon zit niet meer in de urine........ Terwijl er geen feochromocytoom gevonden is in mijn verwijderde bijnier. En mijn klachten zijn groten deels hetzelfde gebleven. 
Ik was tot mei van dit jaar bij een andere internist. De internist die mij nu behandelt is geheel gefocust geweest op de bijniertumor. 

Nu heeft hij mijn status bestudeerd. Mijn klachten kunnen ook van andere disfunctionerende organen komen. Gedacht wordt aan de hypofyse. 
Er wordt eerst gekeken of er iets mis is met de bloedsuikers. Ik drink veel en ik plas veel. En ik heb eigenlijk altijd een hongerig, hol gevoel. ik groei ook veel. Bah!! 
As. maandag ga ik voor t eerste onderzoek. Moet nuchter in t ziekenhuis komen. Krijg insuline ingespoten. Volgende onderzoek is op 15 december. 
Verder weet ik t niet zo goed, maar dit verhaal wordt vervolgd.

De internist heeft veel verteld. 

Ik zal wel wat onduidelijk zijn, maar ik vind het allemaal zo moeilijk te begrijpen. 

Als ik meer weet, kom ik weer terug.

Ik ben benieuwd, Wiske wat jij hoort vandaag!

Sterkte!

Iemie

----------


## wiske01

Nou, ik heb dus wel een tumor in de bijnier maar geen feochromocytoom. Anders zou ik niet zo goed op de bloeddrukverlagende medicijnen reageren?!
Er wordt nu overlegd met de gyneacoloog, of die de bijnier wil verwijderen als hij de cyste van de eierstok haalt.

De tumor moet verwijderd, hij is nu goedaardig maar kan kwaadaardig worden.
Ik krijg een formulier thuis gestuurd, want er moet nog een keer bloed geprikt worden. Als die uitslag er is krijg ik weer een afspraak bij de internist en wordt er doorgesproken wat er dan tijdens de operatie gebeuren gaat. 

Operatie moet nu in januari plaats gaan vinden. En dan maar hopen dat alle klachten over zijn.

Denken ze nu bij jou aan diabetes, dan? Daar word ik jaarlijks al op gecontroleerd, vanwege familiaire eigenschappen.
't wordt bij jou wel een gebed zonder einde,zeg. Ik hoop dat er maandag dan iets uitkomt. Typisch dat het stress hormoon er niet meer is, maar de klachten wel.

Ik moet morgen mijn werk bellen; die zullen wel helemaal niet blij zijn. Operatie in januari, dan herstel (hoelang duurt dat) en dan weer eens aan het werk gaan. Ik moet nog blij zijn, dat mijn contract tot eind juli loopt anders zouden ze het nu niet eens gaan verlengen denk ik.

----------


## Iemie

Hee Wiske,

Wel blij, niet blij? Als de oorzaak van je klachten gevonden zou je misschien blij kunnen zijn. Speciaal als ze er iets aan kunnen doen. De verwijdering van de bijnier, de operatie op zich, is mij, niet tegen gevallen. 
Elke operatie is anders. Ik vind dat ik snel herstel vd operatie. 
Mijn bloeddruk zakte ook met de medicijnen. Nu is de bloeddruk redelijk. 

Ik kan mij goed voorstellen dat jij over je werk in zit. Maar een reeele baas moet daar door heen kunnen kijken. JIJ hebt niet bedacht dat je ziek wilt worden. 

Jij hebt geen feochromocytoom?? Ik vind het zo lastig. Ik zou wel een feochromocytoom hebben en hij is niet gevonden. Mysterieus............
Ik dacht dat ik t allemaal begreep.......niet dus!

Ik heb idd aanwijzingen dat ik evt diabetes heb. Ik zeg dus nu voortaan "eventueel".
Ik ben in mei 2009 op advies van de ene internist, naar de andere internist gegaan, omdat mijn huidige internist meer gespecialiseerd is op feochromocytoom. 
Hij zei dan ook dat hij daar op gefocust was. Nu heeft hij mijn hele status beter bekeken,
vindt dat hij nu verder moet zoeken nav mijn klachten. Ik heb ZELF telkens naast de verwijzing vd huisarts mijn eigen verhaal op papier gezet. Mijn huisarts heeft niet een goed beeld gegeven. (geen kritiek)
Mijn klachten zijn divers. En ik heb een historie van 60 jaar........inmiddels. 
Ik heb een halve schildklier, veel hoofdpijn, ik drink erg veel (geen alcohol. dranken), ik plas ook veel, ik kom in gewicht aan, altijd een hongerig gevoel, veel last van mijn gewrichten(artrose). De artrose lijkt wel agressief te zijn. 
Nu....en dat heeft de internist nu eens goed bekeken en gaat nav ..........mijn gezeur(zo voelt het) verder onderzoek doen. Hypofyse speelt een grote rol in het wel bevinden. 

Wiske ik wens jou veel sterkte! Denk goed om je zelf. Vraag veel aan de artsen!!
Het gaat om jou!! Houd jij het forum op de hoogte, svp?? 

Hartelijke groeten,

Iemie

----------


## wiske01

Nou, ik ben net bloed wezen prikken in het ziekenhuis lab. Moest op renine en aldosteron en het gaat naar het UMC om onderzocht te worden. 
28 december heb ik een nieuwe afspraak bij de internist.
wordt vervolgd...

----------


## wiske01

ben dus vanmorgen naar de internist geweest. Ik sta op de wachtlijst voor de operatie aan de eierstok. Dan wordt er meteen een punctie gedaan in de bijnier, om te kijken wat voor tumor het is. Het is geen feochromocytoom! Het ziet er uit als een goedaardige tumor, maar ze begrijpen niet waar mijn pijn vandaan komt. Tumor zowel als cyste zouden niet zulke pijn moeten veroorzaken.
Blijkt de tumor na onderzoek door de patholoog toch kwaadaardig, volgt er weer een operatie om de bijnier te verwijderen.

We hebben nu gevraagd of die bijnier er niet meteen uitgehaald kan worden; dat scheelt eventueel een 2e operatie; in ieder geval hersteltijd. Bij eventueel hormoontekort zou dat ook met medicijnen opgelost kunnen worden.

de internist zou dit gaan overleggen met de chirurg. Dus dat is nog even afwachten.

Operatie zou dus in principe over een week of twee kunnen plaatsvinden.

----------


## Iemie

Hallo,
Ik ben 29-12 naar de internist geweest. Nav Insuline tolerantie test en Glucose tolerantie test.

-coordinatie hypofyse / schildklier lijkt niet goed te zijn
-glucose is hoog en verandert niet na toediening v glucose
-cortisol is basaal hoog en verandert niet na toediening insuline

Er wordt op 12-01 en 13-01 een dexa overnight onderzoek gedaan. Er wordt dan gekeken of de bijnier teveel cortisol aanmaakt. 
Hoge cortisolwaarde kan klachten geven als: hoge bloeddruk, suikerziekte, en botontkalking. 
Pas wanneer de arts weet wat de veroorzaker van het kwaad is kan er behandeld worden. 

Wiske houd jij ons op de hoogte? Ik wens je nu al vast VEEL STERKTE toe!
Ik ben reuze benieuwd hoe een en ander gaat lopen bij jou!

Goede jaarwisseling!

Iemie

----------


## meneereddie

Hoi allemaal..

*Allereerst mijn excuses voor het feit dat ik de afgelopen maanden niet iedereen netjes een antwoord gegeven heb, op de aan mij gestelde vragen.*

Maar eerlijkheidshalve moet ik zeggen dat ik sinds 4 a 5 maanden na de operatie in 2008, (eind juli) een slaapprobleem heb. Het slaapprobleem is niet op zich het probleem van slapen, maar meer het probleem van in slaap komen, te vroeg wakker worden, en vlak voordat ik bijna in slaap val, schokken krijg in romp en benen. 
Ik heb vele artikelen opgezocht en gelezen, en mijn huisarts ook, de internist ook, maar geen van ons kan dit in verband brengen met de FEO.

Mijn vraag aan *iedere* lezer(es) is: 

Heeft u slaapproblemen, vóór en/of ná de operatie, zoals hierboven omschreven?

(schokken, moeilijk in slaap kunnen komen, zwaar wakker worden, te vroeg wakker worden)

Zoja, wat doet u daartegen? Hoelang hebt u het al? 

Zonee, tja, wat dan...

----------


## wboers

> Hoi allemaal..
> 
> *Allereerst mijn excuses voor het feit dat ik de afgelopen maanden niet iedereen netjes een antwoord gegeven heb, op de aan mij gestelde vragen.*
> 
> Maar eerlijkheidshalve moet ik zeggen dat ik sinds 4 a 5 maanden na de operatie in 2008, (eind juli) een slaapprobleem heb. Het slaapprobleem is niet op zich het probleem van slapen, maar meer het probleem van in slaap komen, te vroeg wakker worden, en vlak voordat ik bijna in slaap val, schokken krijg in romp en benen. 
> Ik heb vele artikelen opgezocht en gelezen, en mijn huisarts ook, de internist ook, maar geen van ons kan dit in verband brengen met de FEO.
> 
> Mijn vraag aan *iedere* lezer(es) is: 
> 
> ...


Hallo Ed,
Jammer te lezen van je (in/door) slaapproblemen.....het ging zo goed.
Ik heb sinds de klachten (febr. 2007) dezelfde problemen. Bij mij is er echter geen FEO gevonden, hoewel de klachten hetzelfde zijn.
Ik neem sinds langere tijd melatonine in. Dit helpt mij in ieder geval iets sneller in slaap te vallen. Daarnaast wordt ik ook altijd wakker in de nacht, heb ook schokkende ledematen en wordt 'zwaar' wakker.
Helaas, ik heb dus niet de oplossing. Sterkte!!
Groet, Willemijn

----------


## Iemie

Dag allemaal,
Ik ben op 25 januari naar de internist geweest. Die heeft mij terug verwezen naar de huisarts. En ik??? Ik voel mij nog even slecht. Ik ben dus mijn rechterbijnier kwijt. 
Het feochromocytoom is niet gevonden. De noradrenaline waarde in de urine is na de operatie (nov. 2009) normaal. Terwijl die voor de operatie sterk verhoogd was, aldus internist. Mijn polsslag is nog steeds hoog. Daar heb ik een beta-blokker voor. 
Ik heb ook een gesprek met de huisarts gehad. Die zegt telkens dat hij geen verstand heeft van endocriene zaken. Hij heeft nog NOOIT een patient meegemaakt bij wie zoveel onderzoeken zijn gedaan. Hij heeft nog NOOIT zo'n lang gesprek met een internist gehad over mij. Het voelt allemaal zo............. niet goed!! 
Ik had een prima verhouding met de internist, en met de chirurg. 
Maar ik weet niet waar het mis is gegaan, wat feochromocytoom betreft. 
Ik wil weten waarom het mis gegaan is. Ik wil weten waarom de waarde van de noradrenaline nu wel goed is. Ik wil weten waarom er geen feochromocytoom gevonden is. Ik heb begrepen dat de internist op advies van het UMCG, de chirurg opdracht gegeven heeft mij te opereren. (Ik had meestal iemand mee, wanneer ik een afspraak had.)
Helaas, bij mijn laatste afspraak met de internist, had ik niemand mee.......... omdat hij ons ervan overtuigd had dat hij zou gaan behandelen. In plaats daarvan zei de internist dat er eigenlijk niets mis is met mijn hormonen. Terwijl hij op 29-12 2009 zei dat de coordinatie van hypofyse schildklier niet goed was. Mijn basaal cortisolwaarde was hoog, en veranderde niet bij toediening van insuline. Mijn glucose waarde was 12, en veranderde niet bij toediening van glucose. 
Op 29-12 zou ik thyrax krijgen, maar omdat mijn polsslag zo hoog is, kreeg ik het niet. Eigenlijk wilde de internist dat ik naar de VU zou gaan.
Ik heb vanmorgen geprobeerd een afspraak met de internist te maken. Ik heb gepraat als ....Brugman. Uiteindelijk zei de assistente dat zij het met de internist zou bespreken. Zij zou vandaag beslist terugbellen. Dat is niet gebeurd. 

Ik voel mij ellendig. Weet niet goed wat ik moet doen. Maar ik ga wel wat doen, want de kwaliteit van mijn leven is slecht.
(terwijl ik dit berichtje maak ............)
-Ik luisterde net even mijn voice-mail af...... Bericht van de huisarts, waarin hij zegt dat hij begrijpt dat ik van alles niets meer begrijp. Wij gaan elkaar binnenkort spreken. 

Jammer, Ed en Willemijn dat jullie die slaapproblemen en die rare schokken hebben. 
Ik hoop dat er iemand is die een oplossing heeft voor jullie!!

Ik maak mijzelf wat rustig door oxazepam te slikken. Helpt wel! Ik neem ook melatonine (5mg). 

Iemie

----------


## wiske01

Ik sta nog steeds op de wachtlijst. Er moet nog steeds overleg plaats vinden tussen internist,gyn. en radioloog,volgens afdeling opname die ik vorige week maar eens gebeld heb.
Het schokken en slecht slapen herken ik. 

Soms val ik pas tegen zessen in slaap. Als ik geluk heb is het tegen 2 uur. Soms slaap ik dus gewoon een hele nacht niet; als ik om 6 uur, half 7 nog wakker ben, bel ik een vriend op en ga dan mee pakjes bezorgen met een bestelbus. Dan red ik het 's avonds tot een uur of half negen en slaap dan tot een uur of 3. Maar dan heb ik tenminste een flinke tuk gedaan.

De schokken heb ik tegenwoordig ook als ik gewoon lekker op de bank zit. Eerder was het eigenlijk alleen in bed. En alleen de linker kant; dat is heel vreemd. 

Vrijdag heb ik de 1e afspraak bij de bedrijfsarts(na ruim 5 maanden ziektewet!) En verder is het gewoon afwachten. Pijn gaat nog steeds op en af. Ik word er zo moe van.

Iemie jijbent dus ooknog steeds niets opgeschoten? Jammer.

Sterkte en groetjes

Wiske

----------


## kyon

Ik weet niet goed,wat ik moet zeggen.
Ik ben verdrietig en heb al een lange weg afgelegd.
Diagnose feochromosytoom of carïnoïd van de middendarm,je wordt er niet vrolijk van.
Je wilt er alleen maar vanaf...

----------


## wiske01

Het is nog niet duidelijk wat het is? Hebben de artsen geen behandeling voorgesteld? Het schijnt toch een ingewikkeld iets te zijn.

Sterkte in ieder geval.

----------


## Iemie

Hallo,
Ik ben inderdaad niets op geschoten. 
Het lijkt, blijkt zeer ingewikkeld te zijn om tot de goede diagnose te komen. En dan nog.......... 
Mijn rechter bijnier is verdwenen. Feochromocytoom zat er niet in. Noradrenaline-waarde in urine is normaal, na de operatie. En ik voel mij nog steeds ellendig en om met de woorden van Kyon te spreken, ....heel verdrietig. 
Ik ben weer terug bij de internist. 
Hij gaat symptomen bestrijden. Ik slik nu Metformine tegen de te hoge glucose. 
Over 3 weken bloed laten prikken op schildklier, glucose en coeliakie (gluten intolerantie).
Ik transpireer weer(nog) veel, ben vaak misselijk, en erg moe. 
Kortom, ik voel mij nog hetzelfde als toen ik mij aanmeldde op deze site. 

Heb jij al enig idee, Wiske wanneer jij geopereerd wordt?

Wat zijn jouw klachten Kyo??


Sterkte en groeten,

Iemie

----------


## kyon

> Het is nog niet duidelijk wat het is? Hebben de artsen geen behandeling voorgesteld? Het schijnt toch een ingewikkeld iets te zijn.
> 
> Sterkte in ieder geval.


Hallo allemaal,
Ik reageer niet altijd even snel.
Ligt aan mijn conditie...
Ze zijn bij mij nog bezig met onderzoek,uitslag van alle onderzoeken moet nog komen.
Ben even voorzichtig,omdat iedereen deze pagina's kan lezen.
Ik herken heel veel,artsen maken ook fouten..

----------


## wiske01

ik heb maandag de afdeling opname maar weer eens gebeld. Ik zou terug gebeld worden, niet dus. Nu heb ik as maandag een belafspraak staan. De arts waar ik bij was in december, is niet meer hier in het ziekenhuis. Dus gaan we voor arts 5.

----------


## kyon

Hallo voor iedereen,die dit leest.
Ik zou graag eens willen lezen,waar iemand met een feochromosytoom wordt of is behandeld.
Welke ervaringen?
Welk medisch centrum heeft de meeste ervaring???????
Ik hoop,dat mensen,die goed geopereerd zijn,zich ook laten horen.
Best belangrijk voor de toekomst voor iedereen met deze aandoening.

----------


## wiske01

ik blijk geen feochromocytoom te hebben; wel een andere tumor in de bijnier.

----------


## Iemie

Dag Whiske,

En....wat gaat er nu gebeuren. Wat voor een tumor heb jij in de bijnier?? 
Ik hoop zo dat jij snel weet wat er gaat gebeuren! Het is soms moeilijk om goed contact met de behandelende arts te krijgen. Ik heb veel op geschreven. De internist heeft al mijn briefjes bewaard. Ondanks dat, weet ik ook nog steeds niet het fijne van wat er gebeurd is met mij. Ik bedoel hiermee: Ik had alle verschijnselen van een feochromocytoom, ben geopereeerd, zgn extirpatie van rechter bijnier, en feochromocytoom niet gevonden......
Na 2x 24 uurs urine onderzoek weer normale noradrenaline-waarde in urine. Terwijl dat voor de operatie erg hoog was. Bloeddruk redelijk goed. Hartslag nog wel snel.
Ik heb nog steeds geen grip op de hele situatie. En ik voel mij nog vaak rot.
De internist is een aardig mens!! Heb ik goed contact mee. Daar ligt t niet aan. 
Jij hebt arts nr. zoveel nu. Weten de artsen nog wel waar het over gaat?? 
Ik werd ook eens door een internist gebeld en die had het heel ergens anders over. Assistente had iets verkeerd gezegd, tegen die arts. Je moet zo goed opletten. 
Blijf goed alert, Whiske!! Het gaat om JOUW gezondheid!!
Sterkte, en laat svp horen als jij meer weet.
Iemie

----------


## Iemie

Dag Kyon,
Ik denk dat er geen medische centra zijn die veel ervaring hebben met het verwijderen van een feochromocytoom. Gewoon omdat het niet heel vaak voorkomt. 
Als jij geopereerd moet worden kun jij ook nog eens informeren bij je zorgverzekeraar. 
En op dit forum staan mensen die geopereerd zijn die volgens mij goede ervaring hebben. 
In universitaire ziekenhuizen hebben ze mogelijk meer keuze wat chirurgen betreft. 
Maar een internist zal je nooit zo maar door een onervaren chirurg laten opereren.
Weten de artsen nu wat jij hebt??
Veel sterkte!!!
Iemie

----------


## wiske01

Ik ben vanmorgen gebeld door de afdeling opname. Zij hadden e.e.a. uitgezocht en het blijkt dat de bijnier urgenter is dan de ovariumcyste, dus de gyn. wacht nog steeds op de internist.
Vanmiddag belde de internist en zij zal het uit gaan zoeken en dan word ik volgende week teruggebeld. Zij was helemaal verbaasd, zag in de computer dat er in januari een afspraak geweest zou zijn. (Ik weet van niks). Laatste afspraak was 28 december. Dus weer een week erbij en maar wachten...

----------


## silver

Hallo,
Ik ben een vrouw van 31 , moeder van drie kids.
3 weken geleden is mijn bijnier met feochromosytoom weggenomen via kijkoperatie.
Als ik de ervaringen van andere lotgenoten lees dan kan ik vaststellen dat alles heel snel gegaan is bij mij. De klachten zijn begonnen met hevige hoofdpijn en zweten in augustus 2009. Diagnose: stress. Verder kreeg ik ook hartkloppingen, misselijkheid, angst en bleekheid, maar dacht dat ook dit met stress te maken had dus maakte me niet echt zorgen en dacht dat het wel beter zou gaan als ik het wat rustig aan ging doen.
In november 2009 waren de symptomen zo erg dat ik me toch zorgen begon te maken en ben ik terug naar de dokter gegaan. deze stelde vast dat ik een zeer hoge bloeddruk had (220/150) en dacht onmiddelijk aan een feochromosytoom. na een bloedtest en 24 uur urine test (uitslag na een maand) was 99% zekerheid over de feo, het was toen eind december 2009. Twee weken later (half januari 2010) kon ik onder de scanner en werd de tumor gevonden. Deze was duidelijk te zien aan mijn rechter bijnier ( grote van 7 cm ). Ik moest ALFA- en BETA blokkers beginnen slikken om bloeddruk en hartslag te verlagen alvorens de tumor te kunnen wegnemen. Op maandag 15 februari 2010 ben ik opgenomen op intencieve om de operatie voor te bereiden die op dinsdag 16 februari 2010 werd uitgevoerd. Op woensdag mocht ik van intecieve weg en donderdag 18 februari 2010 ben ik naar huis gegaan. 
Heeft er iemand ervaring met de nazorgen van een feo?
groetjes silver

----------


## wiske01

Ik ben vanmorgen gebeld door de internist. Zij had overleg gehad met de gyn, radioloog en chirurg. De chirurg wil eerst een nieuwe MRI laten maken, omdat de vorige al van oktober dateert.
Die afspraak staat op volgende week vrijdag, de 26e.
Daarna een afspraak bij de internist met de uitslag. Het wordt dus vast half april voor dat de opratie zal zijn.

----------


## Iemie

Dag Whiske,
Jouw geduld wordt op de proef gsteld. Bij mij ging t ook zo. De chirurg wilde ook nog weer een MRI laten maken. Bij mij was er toen GEEN feochromocytoom te zien. Maar na overleg me Groningen, UMCG, werd er toch besloten om te opereren. 
Heel veel sterkte maar weer!!
Groet, 
Iemie

----------


## wiske01

Ik ben gisteren voor de MRI geweest. Dit keer moest er ook contrastvloeistof gebruikt worden. Uitslag is 8 april door de internist

----------


## wiske01

Nou, die uitslag was er.

de tumor is niet groter geworden sinds oktober en hoeft niet verwijderd! 

Ik mag bij de gyn. een afspraak maken voor de operatie, dat de cyste verwijderd wordt.

En: Ik sta nu op de wachtlijst voor een endoscopie. Want die buikpijn komt misschien wel van de dikke darm!! Volgens deze arts wijst het allemaal daarop. Krijg nu forlax en duspatal; over 2 weken een belafspraak hoe het dan gaat. Voor de endoscopie is een wachtlijst van 6 weken, dus dat wordt wrs pas eind mei.
Nou weet ik het helemaal niet meer.. Wil alleen maar huilen en in bed liggen. Hadden ze daar nu niet eerder op kunnen komen? 

We zijn nu een half jar verder en nog niks wijzer. Ik word die pijn zo zat.

----------


## Iemie

Dag Whiske,
Wat een spanning, wat een gedoe!! Hoop dat de medicijnen jou wat gaan helpen, en dat jij eens wat minder pijn hebt!! 
Ik zou willen dat ik een zinnig woord tegen jou kon zeggen. Ik begrijp jouw onmacht wel!!
Hoe zit het nu met het feochromocytoom?? Heb jij dat wel of niet?? Ik vraag jou het omdat ik nog steeds met de verschijnselen zit van het feochromocytoom. Mijn bijnier is verwijderd, omdat de tumor daar in zou zitten. En zoals jij hebt kunnen lezen, er niet in zat.
Whiske, het allerbeste en houd het forum svp op de hoogte. 

Ik heb inmiddels thyrax vd internist gekregen en vit. D3. Thyrax voor de schildklier en vit.D3 omdat die laag is, volgens internist. Over 3 maanden terug naar internist. Dan weer a d bloeddrukmeter.

Sterkte, iemie

----------


## meneereddie

Dag Silver,

Ik ben Ed, en sta op deze site vermeld als meneereddie.
Ik ben, zoals vele anderen, geopereerd aan mijn bijnier.
Daar groeide een tumor uit, iets groter dan een tennisbal, en deze zijn in juli 2008 weggehaald. (bijnier met tumor)

Ik moet helaas toegeven, dat de nazorg (die er niet is) zéér waardeloos is, maar de periodieke nacontrole prima.

Er wordt vanuit ziekenhuizen en de artsenpraktijk totaal niet beseft welke impact de operatie heeft op de cliënt. 

Doordat de tumor verwijderd is, gaat het lichaam ineens heel anders reageren. Zowel van binnen als van buiten, zowel fysiek, als psychisch.

De oorzaak van alle foute aandoeningen waar je weet ik hoe lang last van hebt ondervonden, (in mijn geval 6 jaar) is/zijn ineens weg...
Daar moeten lichaam en geest aan wennen. 

En dat duurt in mijn geval +/- 2 jaar.

Maar om nog even op de niet bestaande nazorg terug te komen... (nacontrole is er wel, maar stelt niets voor) Zodra je iets krijgt, of hebt, dat jij niet vóór de operatie had, ga er mee naar je huisarts, want dat komt hoogstwaarschijnlijk omdat jouw lichaam totaal anders is gaar reageren, op alles.

Hoe voel jij je nu?

Ed

----------


## meneereddie

> Hallo voor iedereen,die dit leest.
> Ik zou graag eens willen lezen,waar iemand met een feochromosytoom wordt of is behandeld.
> Welke ervaringen?
> Welk medisch centrum heeft de meeste ervaring???????
> Ik hoop,dat mensen,die goed geopereerd zijn,zich ook laten horen.
> Best belangrijk voor de toekomst voor iedereen met deze aandoening.



Kyon, Heb jij zelf een bijniertumor? Of is deze vraag i.v.m. jouw studie? 

Ikzelf ben geopereerd in 2008, in het EMC te Rotterdam. 

In één woord.... GEWELDIG!! Helaas is er geen nazorg, wel nacontrole.. 

Nacontrole betekend dat je één keer per jaar moet laten kijken naar het litteken, en je in je zij en op je buik moet laten betimmeren met de vingers van de arts, of aio.. Stelt dus niets, maar dan ook niets voor... 


Psychologische- en lichamelijke nazorg zou in heel veel gevallen een zeer welkome hulp zijn. 


Ed 


PS: lees de verhalen eens van medeschrijvers(sters), vanaf 2007 ongeveer, dan kom je heel veel te weten.

----------


## wiske01

mijn tumor is 1 centimeter groot! en sinds de vorige MRI niet groter geworden. Opereren doen ze alleen bij een tumor die 6 cm of groter is. Nieuwe arts,nieuwe regels? over een jaar een nieuwe MRI,ter controle.

Ik begin langzaam aan weer een beetje helder te worden. de Duspatal merk ik niks van, qua pijnvermindering. 

Woensdag moet ik naar de verzekeringsarts van het UWV, moet ff opladen voor ik daarheen kan; ik ben gesloopt.

----------


## Iemie

Hallo Ed,
Mijn verhaal ken jij. In het kort: ik had alle verschijnselen van feochromocytoom, dopa petscan in Groningen liet feochromocytoom zien. Chirurg twijfelde, heeft uiteindelijk wel de rechter bijnier, operatief weg genomen. Patholoog anathoom heeft GEEN feochromocytoom gevonden. Internist voelde dat hij had gefaald. Mijn klachten zijn nog steeds hetzelfde.
Huisarts bood mij aan om naar het ziekenhuis te gaan, naar een speciale psycholoog, voor nazorg. Ik ben daar niet heen gegaan omdat ik, helaas, nav depressie al naar een psychiater ga. 
Hoe voel jij je nu, Ed? Heb jij nog steeds die rust waar jij over sprak meteen na verwijdering van het feochromocytoom? Ik ben erg benieuwd hoe het in het geheel met jou gaat. 
Ik heb de nazorg van de internist afgedwongen...........En hij wil dat ook doen. 
Het kan dus wel. Maar niet altijd ....zo maar!
Iemie

----------


## kyon

Hallo allemaal.
Ed,bedankt voor jouw commentaar.
Ik ben wel medisch onderlegd,maar helaas ook patient.
Klinisch voldoet mijn beeld 100% aan een feochromocytoom,maar dan moeten de uitslagen daar bij passen.
Wel afwijkingen in het bloed en urine,ze kunnen geen tumor vinden...
Afwijkingen zijn alleen verhoogde waarden noradrenalines,dus verder onderzoek,enz.
Vandaar dat ik ook vroeg naar ervaringen met ziekenhuizen.

----------


## jacky60

Hallo allemaal,

ik ben jacky 50 jaar en al een tijdje aan het kwakkelen. Vandaag heb ik dit forum gevonden. En sinds ik dit gelezen heb heb ik weer hoop. Hoop dat het een "naam"krijgt. Ik ben een jaar lang van de ene infectie in de andere gerolt...div prednison kuren en zeker 7 antibiotica kuren. toen ik dacht dat het eindelijk beter ging...voelde ik een enorme hartbonk in mijn hoofd. Iets waar ik gewoon beroerd van werd. Op een avond op mijn werk na het warme eten...werd het zo heftig dat ik eerder naar huis ging. in de auto wist ik niet hoe ik thuis moest komen. huisartsenpost gebeld en ik mocht langskomen. over een ritje van een half uur heb ik 2 uur gedaan. bij de ha post bleek ik"alleen"maar hoge bloeddruk :Confused:  te hebben 195/95. Ik ging met een raar gevoel weg...ik had zoiets van help neem me op ik vertrouw het niet!!. Afijn paar dagen zo door getobt. 4 dagen later was het echt heel erg. we gingen uit eten en het gebonk was niet normaal,ik was misselijk en kon moeilijk lopen (draaierig). daar ben ik flauw gevallen en 15 min bewusteloos geweest. ambu gebeld die kwamen toen ik weer bij kwam. neem me mee dacht ik dit is niet normaal. wat voelde ik me rot..hartbonken en zo beroerd. maar werderom alleen hoge bloeddruk(220/115)maakte me vast te druk :Cool: . daarna heb ik 3 weken niets kunnen doen. opstaan en me zelf aan de posten vast houden zo beroerd. ha kon er ook niets van maken. ik heb een verwijzing gevraagd naar een cardioloog (je moet wat tenslotte).Die wist binnen 5 minuten te vertellen dat ik prima in orde was. Eigenlijk had ik beter naar een internist kunnen gaan zei hij. maar dat was nu niet meer nodig vond hij. Inmiddels ben ik vanmiddag bij de ha geweest en gevraagd om een verwijzing naar een internist. Gelukkig gekregen. hier ben ik blij mee en zet daar nu al mijn hoop op :Smile: .

Dat was lekker van me aftikken!!!!

Jullie ook allemaal sterkte...fijn om jullie te ontmoeten.

groetjes van jacky

----------


## wiske01

ik ben nu gebeld door de internist. Darm onderzoek wordt afgeblazen. Eerst weer naar de andere gynaecoloog en dan wordt de cyste verwijderd. Misschien ook eierstok. Volgens de gynaecoloog horen mijn pijnklachten wel degelijk bij een cyste op eierstokken.
dus wordt alweer vervolgd.....

----------


## meneereddie

> Hallo Ed,
> Mijn verhaal ken jij. In het kort: ik had alle verschijnselen van feochromocytoom, dopa PET-scan in Groningen liet feochromocytoom zien. Chirurg twijfelde, heeft uiteindelijk wel de rechter bijnier, operatief weg genomen. Patholoog anatoom heeft GEEN feochromocytoom gevonden. Internist voelde dat hij had gefaald. Mijn klachten zijn nog steeds hetzelfde.
> Huisarts bood mij aan om naar het ziekenhuis te gaan, naar een speciale psycholoog, voor nazorg. Ik ben daar niet heen gegaan omdat ik, helaas, n.a.v. depressie al naar een psychiater ga. 
> Hoe voel jij je nu, Ed? Heb jij nog steeds die rust waar jij over sprak meteen na verwijdering van het feochromocytoom? Ik ben erg benieuwd hoe het in het geheel met jou gaat. 
> Ik heb de nazorg van de internist afgedwongen...........En hij wil dat ook doen. 
> Het kan dus wel. Maar niet altijd ....zo maar!
> Iemie


Dag Iemie,

In tegenstelling tot wat de bijniertumor veroorzaakte bij mij, is het wat de hoofdpijnen, de bloeddruk, dat nare rotgevoel, mijn gedrag, de suikerziekte, totaal andersom...

Mijn bloeddruk is gemiddeld 120/80, en als ik geslapen heb nog minder. 
Suikerziekte heb ik niet meer. 
De hoofdpijnen zijn weg.
Dat nare onverklaarbare rotgevoel in mijn lichaam is weg.
Mijn gedrag (gemoedsgesteldheid) is genormaliseerd, en rustiger. 

Maar bij mij is er ook een andere kant van het verhaal, sinds de operatie.

Sinds de operatie, is mijn huid gevoeliger geworden, zodat er in mijn zij een soort exceem is, en ook op mijn schenen en aan de binnenzijde van mijn elleboog.

Ook heb ik een lange periode gehad van rusteloosheid in mijn slaap, waardoor ik zeer kort sliep, en zeer regelmatig tussentijds wakker werd, en dan moeilijk in slaap kon komen.
Geruime tijd heb ik wakker gelegen, omdat ik de slaap sowieso niet kon vatten.
Toen heb ik melatonine gekocht. 

De plaats van de operatie, het litteken, is een verdikking geworden, omdat de boel daar waarschijnlijk nog te slap is, en misschien omdat de boel binnenin er tegenaan ligt.
Niet afzichtelijk, maar toch...

Doordat er toch veel minder hormonen geproduceerd worden, want niet de gehele hormoonproductie wordt door de andere bijnier en de hypofyse overgenomen, kan ik na een inspanning al uren aan het bijkomen zijn.
Dat heeft niets te maken met de conditie, maar puur de hormonen..

Dat went, echt waar.

Alles na de operatie, is in ieder geval beter dan te leven met een Feochromosytoom!

Dit was in het kort mijn verhaal.
Als mij nog wat te binnen schiet, schrijf ik dat nog wel even.

Voor de nieuwe lezers....

Mijn bijniertumor was net iets groter dan een tennisbal,
en mijn bloeddruk was gestegen naar 269 over 160.
Laat dat bij jullie niet zo ver komen, want je gaat er aan kapot.

En bijniertumoren van 1 centimeter zijn makkelijk endoscopisch te verwijderen! Meteen laten doen! 

Groetjes,

----------


## meneereddie

Jacky,

Kun jij jouw klachten specifiek omschrijven?
En wanneer heb je de afspraak met de internist?
Zeg de internist dat je 48-uurs urine wil laten onderzoeken, en je bloed.
Je moet dan 48 uur jouw urine opvangen en afleveren in het ziekenhuis.
Je begint dan op de eerste dag als je net wakker bent, door jouw ochtendurine gewoon in de wc te plassen, maar vanaf de eerst volgende plas daarna, vang je het op. 
Dat doe je inclusief de ochtendurine van de volgende dag.
Daarna herhaal je dat in een nieuwe opvangcontainer.
Plak op beide plastic kannen een stikker met de datum en het nummer. (1 of 2)

Het kan ook met urine van 24 uur, maar neem het zekere voor het onzekere maar...


Succes, en tot schrijfs!

----------


## meneereddie

> Hallo allemaal.
> Ed,bedankt voor jouw commentaar.
> Ik ben wel medisch onderlegd,maar helaas ook patiënt.
> Klinisch voldoet mijn beeld 100% aan een feochromocytoom,maar dan moeten de uitslagen daar bij passen.
> Wel afwijkingen in het bloed en urine,ze kunnen geen tumor vinden...
> Afwijkingen zijn alleen verhoogde waarden noradrenaline,dus verder onderzoek,enz..
> Vandaar dat ik ook vroeg naar ervaringen met ziekenhuizen.


Kyon,

Soms zijn bijniertumoren zo klein, dat ze zelfs op een scan niet te zien zijn.

Ik heb alleen ervaring met het EMC in Rotterdam, en wat mij betreft, is het EMC nummer 1...!

Met de huisartsenpost heb ik, wat dit onderwerp betreft, alleen maar zeer slechte ervaringen... Hele slechte.... Die mensen sturen je gewoon weer weg met een bloeddruk van 220 over 180..

Mijn huisarts bleef het op diabetes gooien, en heeft mij twee keer geweigerd een scan te laten nemen op mijn verzoek.
Weet je wat dat kost, zei ze...

Ik weet dat het voor een huisarts moeilijk, of niet te constateren is, of iemand een bijniertumor heeft, of niet, maar ze had mij ook door kunnen verwijzen naar een internist.
Zeker na een jaar of 5...

Met andere woorden:
Als de huisarts je niet serieus neemt, vraag dan een verwijzing naar een internist..

Succes, en groetjes,

----------


## jacky60

hoi ed,

Het is moeilijk te omschrijven wat mijn klachten zijn. Maar het is begonnen met hartbonzen in mijn hoofd. eerst rustig maar steeds harder. zo hard dat ik moeilijk kon horen en niet kon slapen zonder slaapmedicatie. 2x een aanval waarbij mijn bloeddruk hoog was 200/120 ongeveer. heel erg misselijk en gewoon naar voelen. inmiddels is de aanval van hoge bloeddruk en flauwvallen nu 5 weken geleden. ik knap wel langzaam op...maar als ik te veel doe dan begint het bonken in mijn hoofd weer. kan ook niet voledig werken hierdoor.

groetjes van jacky

----------


## Iemie

Hallo Ed,
Wat heerlijk dat jij je zo'n stuk beter voelt. Om jaloers op teworden, maar ik gun het heel erg!! Ik heb van een plastisch chirurg Scarban gekregen voor de littekens. Mijn littekens zijn dik en rood. De huisarts kan t ook voorschrijven. 
Ik heb 6 weken metformine geslikt. Toen gestopt. Nu vanaf 1-04 slik ik 0,075mg thyrax. 
Ik voel mij ellendig! 
Ik heb veel last van schimmelinfecties. Heb daar 3 jaar Daktarin gel voor gebruikt. 3weken geleden heb ik flucanozol 150mg gekregen. Eergisteren begon de schimmel weer in mn mond. Advies gevraagd bij de apotheek. Huisartsenpost bellen. Nu heb ik een kuur fluconazol 50mg voor 7 dagen. 
Al mijn klachten staan op internet ook bij candida. Ik heb de schimmel in mn mond op kweek laten zetten. En het is een Candida. 
Ik moet pas in juli naar de internist/endocrinoloog. Ik heb gevraagd of ik eerder mag komen. Specialist heeft het zo druk......... moest eerst naar huisarts gaan. Omdat ik, vermoed ik door de spanning die nog steedsin mijn lijf zit, veel spierpijn heb, heb ik een verwijzing voor fysio gekregen.
Al met al, ik voel mij bij tijden een waardeloze dweil. Moe en stijf, en onrustig. Ook Het ondefinieerbare gevoel heb ik nog steeds.

Ed, ga door moet je GOED te VOELEN!!
Als jij nog een idee hebt over mijn klachten, wat ik evt zou kunnen gaan doen........ ik hoor het heel graag. Ik ga al wel proberen suiker te laten staan ivm de Candida. 
Groet, Iemie

----------


## meneereddie

> hoi Ed,
> 
> Het is moeilijk te omschrijven wat mijn klachten zijn. Maar het is begonnen met hartbonzen in mijn hoofd. eerst rustig maar steeds harder. zo hard dat ik moeilijk kon horen en niet kon slapen zonder slaapmedicatie. 2x een aanval waarbij mijn bloeddruk hoog was 200/120 ongeveer. heel erg misselijk en gewoon naar voelen. inmiddels is de aanval van hoge bloeddruk en flauwvallen nu 5 weken geleden. ik knap wel langzaam op...maar als ik te veel doe dan begint het bonken in mijn hoofd weer. kan ook niet volledig werken hierdoor.
> 
> groetjes van Jacky




Jacky,


*Dat zijn symptomen die ook bij een Feochromosytoom aanwezig zijn.

Dat bonken in het hoofd, is mij heel erg bekend, want het begon bij mij met een hele zware hartslag, die ik mij heel erg bewust was, gevolgd door bonkende hoofdpijnen, en hoge bloeddruk.
En zodra er inspanning was, begon het weer, of werd het erger. 
Bij mij werd het ook bijna altijd na het warme avondeten erger.

Vraag zo snel mogelijk naar een internist aan je huisarts.
Laat jouw bloed afnemen, en onderzoeken, en 24 uurs, of 48 uurs urine, door jou opgevangen**, en onderzoeken**.
Doe dit op zeer korte termijn, want je gaat er aan kapot.*

Toen ik dergelijke aanvallen had, ging ik een flink stuk lopen buiten.
Door energiegebruik gingen die aanvallen weer weg, of werden iets minder.
Verder voelde ik mij alsof ik continu naast mezelf leefde.
Ik had regelmatig een raar tintelend gevoel in mijn hoofd, en het was altijd alsof ik wel aanwezig was, maar ook weer niet.
Alsof je in de zelfde dimensie leeft, maar op een andere frequentie. 

Het begint bij de meeste mensen met af en toe een aanval.
Bij mij toen ook, maar ineens is het een deel van je leven geworden, en uiteindelijk is het je leven geworden.
Totdat iets in je lichaam, er genoeg van heeft, of zwak genoeg is geworden om op te geven...... En dan...... 

Ik ben, sinds die eerste aanvallen, ongeveer 7,5 jaar geleden, gestopt met het drinken van alcoholische dranken, omdat ik van mening was, en nog ben, dat alcohol het bloed verdunt, en nog makkelijker door de aderen laat gutsen, waardoor de bloeddruk nog hoger wordt, en de hoofdpijn erger.

----------


## meneereddie

> Hallo Ed,
> Wat heerlijk dat jij je zo'n stuk beter voelt. Om jaloers op teworden, maar ik gun het heel erg!! Ik heb van een plastisch chirurg Scarban gekregen voor de littekens. Mijn littekens zijn dik en rood. De huisarts kan t ook voorschrijven. 
> Ik heb 6 weken metformine geslikt. Toen gestopt. Nu vanaf 1-04 slik ik 0,075mg thyrax. 
> Ik voel mij ellendig! 
> Ik heb veel last van schimmelinfecties. Heb daar 3 jaar Daktarin gel voor gebruikt. 3weken geleden heb ik flucanozol 150mg gekregen. Eergisteren begon de schimmel weer in mn mond. Advies gevraagd bij de apotheek. Huisartsenpost bellen. Nu heb ik een kuur fluconazol 50mg voor 7 dagen. 
> Al mijn klachten staan op internet ook bij candida. Ik heb de schimmel in mn mond op kweek laten zetten. En het is een Candida. 
> Ik moet pas in juli naar de internist/endocrinoloog. Ik heb gevraagd of ik eerder mag komen. Specialist heeft het zo druk......... moest eerst naar huisarts gaan. Omdat ik, vermoed ik door de spanning die nog steedsin mijn lijf zit, veel spierpijn heb, heb ik een verwijzing voor fysio gekregen.
> Al met al, ik voel mij bij tijden een waardeloze dweil. Moe en stijf, en onrustig. Ook Het ondefinieerbare gevoel heb ik nog steeds.
> 
> ...



Dag Iemie,

Ga naar de drogist, koop waterstofperoxide, en spoel en gorgel een week lang 1 deel waterstofperoxide, op 3 delen water. 
ABSOLUUT NIET DOORSLIKKEN!
Om de 12 uur, waarvan de tweede spoeling 1 uur voor het naar bed gaan moet uitkomen. Na het spoelen twee uur lang niet eten en drinken en roken. 
Vergeet het kunstgebit niet mee te nemen, en met een zachte bostel vóór iedere spoeling, het gehemelte, de tong, en de binnenzijde van de wangen, schoon te borstelen.
Je kan eventueel die handeling ook na een paar dagen met 1 vermeerderen tot 3 keer per dag, zolang je maar met de laatste spoeling uitkomt op 1 uur voor het slapen gaan.

Geen melk drinken, geen kaas eten, of andere melkproducten van de koe.

Ik verneem het graag van je.

----------


## meneereddie

> Hallo Ed,
> Wat heerlijk dat jij je zo'n stuk beter voelt. Om jaloers op teworden, maar ik gun het heel erg!! Ik heb van een plastisch chirurg Scarban gekregen voor de littekens. Mijn littekens zijn dik en rood. De huisarts kan t ook voorschrijven. 
> Ik heb 6 weken metformine geslikt. Toen gestopt. Nu vanaf 1-04 slik ik 0,075mg thyrax. 
> Ik voel mij ellendig! 
> Ik heb veel last van schimmelinfecties. Heb daar 3 jaar Daktarin gel voor gebruikt. 3weken geleden heb ik flucanozol 150mg gekregen. Eergisteren begon de schimmel weer in mn mond. Advies gevraagd bij de apotheek. Huisartsenpost bellen. Nu heb ik een kuur fluconazol 50mg voor 7 dagen. 
> Al mijn klachten staan op internet ook bij candida. Ik heb de schimmel in mn mond op kweek laten zetten. En het is een Candida. 
> Ik moet pas in juli naar de internist/endocrinoloog. Ik heb gevraagd of ik eerder mag komen. Specialist heeft het zo druk......... moest eerst naar huisarts gaan. Omdat ik, vermoed ik door de spanning die nog steedsin mijn lijf zit, veel spierpijn heb, heb ik een verwijzing voor fysio gekregen.
> Al met al, ik voel mij bij tijden een waardeloze dweil. Moe en stijf, en onrustig. Ook Het ondefinieerbare gevoel heb ik nog steeds.
> 
> ...


Citroen(zuur)sap, puur of verdunt, (niet teveel verdunt) maakt mond en darmen schoon. Helaas is het niet echt lekker...

----------


## jacky60

Hoi ed,

Bedankt voor je reactie..ben er emotioneel van geworden. na weken lang div huisartsen,huisartsenposten en zelfs ambulance personeel. die allemaal zeggen dat het vast stress is. is er eindelijk iemand die mijn klachten herkent. en inderdaad gaf ik ook steeds aan bij inspanning en na warm eten is het erger. dus dat was fijn om te lezen dat dat ook niet vreemd is.

Ik heb een afspraak bij de internist op 10 juni in het erasmusmc. dus dat is gelukkig al snel.

Maar ben er wel bang voor...je hoort niet graag u heeft iets ergs...maar erger zou ik nu vinden als ze zeggen. u bent prima in orde gaat u maar weer..

Ik hou jullie op de hoogte!!!

Groetjes van jacky

----------


## meneereddie

> Hoi ed,
> 
> Bedankt voor je reactie..ben er emotioneel van geworden. na weken lang div huisartsen,huisartsenposten en zelfs ambulance personeel. die allemaal zeggen dat het vast stress is. is er eindelijk iemand die mijn klachten herkent. en inderdaad gaf ik ook steeds aan bij inspanning en na warm eten is het erger. dus dat was fijn om te lezen dat dat ook niet vreemd is.
> 
> Ik heb een afspraak bij de internist op 10 juni in het erasmusmc. dus dat is gelukkig al snel.
> 
> Maar ben er wel bang voor...je hoort niet graag u heeft iets ergs...maar erger zou ik nu vinden als ze zeggen. u bent prima in orde gaat u maar weer..
> 
> Ik hou jullie op de hoogte!!!
> ...


Dag Jacky,

Wees niet bang voor een bijniertumor, want 90 tot 95 % is niet kwaadaardig.
En meestal zijn er geen uitzaaiingen.
De tumor zelf, neemt min of meer de taak van de bijnier over, maar dan vele malen meer, en vele malen sterker.
En dat met een hormonenfabriekje, die verschillende hormonen maakt...

Hou me op de hoogte als je wil.

Groetjes,

----------


## meneereddie

> Hoi ed,
> 
> Bedankt voor je reactie..ben er emotioneel van geworden. na weken lang div huisartsen,huisartsenposten en zelfs ambulance personeel. die allemaal zeggen dat het vast stress is. is er eindelijk iemand die mijn klachten herkent. en inderdaad gaf ik ook steeds aan bij inspanning en na warm eten is het erger. dus dat was fijn om te lezen dat dat ook niet vreemd is.
> 
> Ik heb een afspraak bij de internist op 10 juni in het erasmusmc. dus dat is gelukkig al snel.
> 
> Maar ben er wel bang voor...je hoort niet graag u heeft iets ergs...maar erger zou ik nu vinden als ze zeggen. u bent prima in orde gaat u maar weer..
> 
> Ik hou jullie op de hoogte!!!
> ...


Misschien een goed idee om wat uit te printen van deze site, voor de internist?

----------


## sacajawea58

Hallo allemaal,
Ik heb sinds kort dit forum gevonden en ben nogal geschrokken. Wat een ellende allemaal. Ik heb 2 weken geleden gehoord dat ik een feochromocytoom in één van mijn bijnieren heb. zal even bij het begin beginnen. Ik heb al wat jaartjes last van een erg hoge bloeddruk en veel hoofdpijn (migraine), maar nooit deze 2 met elkaar in verband gebracht. Paar jaar geleden met de hoge bloeddruk naar een vervangende huisarts geweest en die raadde mij aan om het even een paar weken thuis op te meten.
Maar daar komt dan gauw ( bij mij ) de slop in en het viel vaak ook wel weer mee, dus niet meer mee gedaan tot februari dit jaar. Kwam er op mijn werk achter dat hij toch wel weer erg hoog was, dus weer naar de huisarts. Die nam het gelijk serieus en begon met medicatie, rustig opbouwend naar hydrocholoorthiazide 25mg en Metoprolol 25mg , maar ondanks dit bleef het toch nog te hoog. Toen heeft mijn huisarts mij gelijk doorverwezen naar een internist en die begon gelijk over een mogelijke feochromocytoom en moest 4 keer 2 uur urine sparen ( 2Xmet één of andere zuur goedje erin en 2X normaal)en bloedprikken. Plus weer een pilletje erbij Quinapril 40 mg Als het geen feo zou zijn dan was het essentieel en moet je het er mee doen en anders was het een kwestie van er uithalen en klaar! Na zo’n week of 3 had ik de uitslag en de bloeduitslagen waren allemaal goed, maar de urine uitslag waar hij op hoopte, was iets verhoogd.Ik dacht van het zal wel weer niets zijn, zoals eerdere vage klachten die ik heb gehad. Kreeg een week later een CT scan en weer een week later dus toch de uitslag dat er een feochromosytoom zit. Hoe groot en welke kant hebben we het eigenlijk niet over gehad en ik heb eigenlijk weinig gevraagd, was een beter overdonderd denk ik. ( bloedruk weer 200/ 106 ) De internist gaat nu contact opnemen met zijn collega een endocrinoloog ( allemaal van die woorden waar ik nooit van gehoord had!) en die zal wel nog wat testjes nemen, vertelde hij en dan gaan ze een gespecialiseerde chirurg zoeken en wordt de bijnier verwijderd. En dat is dan wel even een operatie zo zie hij, maar ik heb echt gedacht nou even opknappen en klaar is Kees, maar ik begin daar nu wel aan te twijfelen na al deze verhalen dus. Ik heb vandaag nog even naar de internist gebeld , want het is nu 2 weken geleden en ik heb nog niets gehoord, terwijl hij zei dat hij zo snel mogelijk contact op zou nemen. Dus ik wacht weer af. Het wordt wel een heel verhaal, maar het tikt inderdaad heerlijk weg. Ik heb niet zo veel klachten als ik hier allemaal lees gelukkig, maar herken toch wel wat dingen. Veel en vaak heftige hoofdpijn en ik dacht oorzaak pil en hormoonpil , dus gestopt maar nog steeds hoofdpijn , zweten , maar ik ben al een paar jaar in de overgang dus opvliegers??, heel veel spierpijn en andere pijntjes in armen . schouder en nek en vaak moe, maar niet overdreven dacht ik en misschien raar, maar ik kan nooit lang op de bank zitten en ga dan op mijn zij liggen, maar dat doe je natuurlijk alleen thuis en ben dan ook blij als ik thuis ben na een dag ergens op visite. En vorige jaar heb ik ernstige bloedarmoede gehad en ze dachten aan een ergens interne bloeding, maar na alle vervelende onderzoeken is er niets uitgekomen en heb na een periode staalpillen hier geen last meer van. Vaak de pieken van een hoge bloeddruk maar pols is dan altijd erg rustig tussen 60 en 75. Sorry het is een heel verhaal geworden , maar dat is omdat ik er erg mee bezig ben en het hier zo herkenbaar is . Ik hoop snel wat te horen van het ziekenhuis ook omdat ik eind september een verre reis geboekt hebt en wil weten waar ik aan toe ben. Groetjes Saca

----------


## jacky60

hallo ed,

Bedankt voor je reacties...ik ga je zeker op de hoogte houden!!

Saca...tjeetje wat een verhaal wel schrikken zeker van zo`n diagnose??wens je veel sterkte!!

groetjes van jacky

----------


## sacajawea58

Bedankt Jacky

Ik ben gebeld door de internist en nu hebben ze nog eens gekeken naar de CT en nu lijken er "onregelmatigheden" aan de buitenkant van de bijnier te zitten? Is het nu geen FEO meer  :Confused:  
Ik moet nu opnieuw 2 keer 24 uurs urine inleveren maar eerst stoppen met de Metoprolol,want die kan invloed op de uitslag hebben en krijg hiervoor nu Cardura XL en dan na 4 weken kan ik beginnen met de urine opvang.En krijg een 24 uurs bloeddrukmetingover 2 weken 
Dus het is weer afwachten tot half Juli dan moet ik weer terug komen .Gelukkig had ik deze site gevonden, zodat ik hier niet heel raar meer van sta te kijken. En gedeeltelijke smart is toch halve smart :Wink:  Maar allemaal wel erg VERVELEND!! :EEK!: 

Groetjes Saca

----------


## meneereddie

> Ed, ga door moet je GOED te VOELEN!!
> Als jij nog een idee hebt over mijn klachten, wat ik evt zou kunnen gaan doen........ ik hoor het heel graag. Ik ga al wel proberen suiker te laten staan ivm de Candida. 
> Groet, Iemie


Iemie,

Hoe gaat het met jou, en de Candida?
Misschien vindt je hier nog iets?
Of hier?

Groetjes,

----------


## Iemie

Hallo,
Ed, de candida is even weg en dan komt het dan gewoon weer terug. Ik voel mij erg slecht. Alle klachten zoals, transpireren, raar in mijn hoofd voelen, uitgeput van vermoeidheid, gespannen, veel pijn in gewrichten, nergens toe komen zijn gewoon weer/nog aanwezig. Ik voel mij hopeloos. Ik was gisteren WEER bij de huisarts. Wat er gebeurd is, vindt hij bizar (operatie bijnier en geen feochromocytoom vinden........).
Ik kwam via internet bij het syndroom van Cushing. Veel symptomen ervan heb ik. (Met name dikkere buik en zwaardere borsten......... en wat vind ik dat erg!! Ik weet best dat wanneer je ouder wordt je lichaam verandert.........maar ik vind t lastig hoor....ik ben 61jr. )Cushing is in januari van dit jaar met dexa-overnight onderzoek uit gesloten...meen ik.
Ik slikte sinds 1-04 2010 tot vorige week 0,075mg thyrax. Na overleg van huisarts met internist (na bloedonderzoek) is er 0,025mg af gegaan. Mijn TSH was te laag. (Ik heb alleen nog rechter helft vd schildklier, linker helft is operatief weg gehaald omdat er een cyste in zat en omdat de schildklier te snel werkte.....in 1977.)
Huisarts weet niet wat er met mij is. Er zijn ook nog veel onbegrepen kwalen...........
Ik heb al eens met het UMCG in Groningen gebeld om te vragen wat er vorig jaar op de dopa-petscan dan wel gezien werd. Ik kreeg geen antwoord. Moet ik met de behandelend internist bespreken. De internist heeft het echter zo druk. Op 6 juli heb een controle-afspraak met hem. 

Dank je wel voor je "links", Ed! Ik heb met name 's nachts erg veel trek in zoete dingen. 
Ik heb 6 weken metformine geslikt. Toen was die zoete trek meen ik minder. 
Inmiddels heb ik heel goed in de gaten dat GEZONDHEID niet vanzelfsprekend is.

Ik vind het nog steeds raar dat de artsen het gewoon laten voor wat het is, wat mij betreft. Ik bedoel...Er was iets te zien op de scan, maar is niets gevonden tijdens de operatie vd bijnier. Dan zou ik willen weten wat er gezien is, op de dopa-petscan. 
Vooral omdat mijn klachten exact hetzelfde gebleven zijn. 
Wordt vervolgd. Bedankt voor het meedenken!!!!! 

iemie

----------


## jacky60

HOI HOIOOIOOI

ik ben gisteren naar ecm in rotterdam geweest..bij pof. poldermans...een zeer aardige man. Heb wel het gevoel mijn verhaal kwijt te zijn en alles gezegd te hebben wat ik moest zeggen.

Mijn bloeddruk is redelijk goed...ietjes te hoge bovendruk...maar de onderdruk is prima 160/80...dus dit was geen aanwijzing voor paniek (jammer genoeg)..

Vooralsnog geen 24uurs urine onderzoek...ik krijg een bloedonderzoek...en de uitslag hiervan duurd 3 weken..maar dan is hij met vakantie...dus 2 augustus pas de uitslag (hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm).

Deze week vanaf maandag 2 1/2 dag hondsberoerd geweest!!hartbonken,misselijk en onvast gevoel...dat je bijna flauwvalt. werken is echt een probleem (ik werk in de zorg op een ic...dus dat is echt heel lastig). Heb nu de afspraak met de werkgever dat ik als ik weer "zo`n aanval heb mij terug kan trekken. Of als het echt niet gaat naar huis...dat was gisteren dus weer nodig!! ik wil dit niet!!!maarja wat hebben we te willen he??ben wel een beetje wanhopig dat ik weeeeeer zolang moet wachten.

voor iemie...tjeetje ik word niet vrolijk van je verhaal zeg!!en je bent ook al zolang bezig!!en al zoveel geprobeerd!! ik wens je alle sterkte!!!

voor saca...ben benieuwd of er wat uit je urine test en je bloeddrukmeten komt!! hoop het voor je....half juli lijkt ook nog zo ver weg!! iemand zei gistern tegen me geduld geduld...nou das heel lastig he als je in onze situatie zit!!

Ed jij ook de groetjes en ik hou je ook zo op hoogte!!

groetjes van jacky

----------


## sacajawea58

Hoi Jacky

Fijn dat je jou verhaal kwijt kon, maar wel heel vervelend dat je weer zo lang moet wachten. En ja, makkelijk gezegd "GEDULD HEBBEN" maar dat is wel heel erg moeilijk als je telkens zo beroerd bent. En daar kunnen we hier allemaal over mee praten!!  :Frown: 
Nu maar hopen dat er ook wat uit het bloedonderzoek komt en dat ze ook er iets mee kunnen!!!!!!! Want als ik zo al de verhalen lees ( vooral nu van Iemie ) kan het nog een hele langdurige vervelende weg worden. Maar dan lees ik het verhaal van Ed en krijg ik toch weer een beetje hoop dat het allemaal wel goed gaat komen. Na .......................HEEL VEEL GEDULD!!!

Groetjes Wil

----------


## Iemie

Hallo ALLEMAAL,
Wat is het toch lastig dat "wij" zo lang moeten wachten op goede onderzoeken, uitslagen etc. 
Mijn probleem is dat ik het meeste niet begrijp........... En de internist doet soms of ik op gelijke voet met hem kan praten. Maar ik begrijp van al die werkingen van al die inwendige klieren helemaal NIETS. En mijn huisarts vindt het endocriene stelsel ook moeilijk. Ik zoek veel op Internet.............en begrijp er steeds minder van. Huisarts raadde mij al aan op de PC het raam uit te gooien............ Maar als je denkt dat je iets kunt vinden op Internet wat je misschien doet opknappen, zoek je (ik tenminste) toch weer. 
Ik las dat een van jullie de gezondheidsproblemen niet goed kan omschrijven. Ik denk Jacky? Dat heb ik ook. Soms voel ik mij redelijk. 's Morgens bij het ontwaken voel ik mij heel slecht. Ik denk vaak, dat ik mij aanstel. Maar waarom zou ik mij aanstellen. Ik was bij vrienden, gisterenavond, zaten een film te kijken. Ik kreeg stekende hoofdpijn, kon van de pijn in mijn gewrichten bijna niet zitten. En ik kwam gebroken thuis. 
Vanavond ga ik met een vriendin naar een musical......afleiding......is toch goed!!! Houd je haaks, zegt de huisarts........... zeggen vrienden. Jij ziet er toch wel goed uit.
Ja, ik word gauw bruin, ik ben niet mager, probeer me goed te kleden, lippenstif op......... en ik lijk een heel mens. 's Avonds ben ik te moe om mij uit te kleden om naar bed te gaan. 's Morgens ben ik te moe om mijn bed uit te komen. 
Niet leuk, zo'n klaagzang, maar ik vraag mij af of jullie het herkennen??
Houden jullie het forum op de hoogte?
Soms is gedeelde smart, halve smart. Begrip en medeleven is zo belangrijk. Bijna belangrijker dan pillen..........
Jacky, heb jij al eens een dag met een bloeddruk meter gelopen? En moet jij wel eens een half uur aan de dynemap? Zodat de meting van de bloeddruk niet een momentopname is? 
Sacajawea, hoe kom jij aan die naam. Ik heb het boek van Sacajawea op de boekenplank staan. Volgens mij staat Sacajawea op de milleniumdollar van de VS. 
Ja, kijk svp naar het POSITIEVE verhaal van ED!!
Sterkte!!
iemie

----------


## sacajawea58

Hoi Iemie
Ja, ook ik heb dit boek op de plank staan!! En ik vond het zo'n goed boek dat ik bij alles op internet deze nick name gebruik.
En even een vraagje heb jij ook 24 uur met een bloeddrukmeter gelopen en hoe ziet dat er uit en hoe is dat? 
Groetjes Saca

----------


## Iemie

Hee Saca,
Ja, ik heb een aantal malen 24 uur met een bloeddrukmeter gelopen. Band om je arm en een metertje in een heuptasje.  
Gek, maar waar, ik heb NOOIT de uitslag gehoord want telkens was er iets kapot............
zodat de resultaten niet konden worden afgelezen.
Ik heb ook cardura moeten slikken. Er werd veel aandacht aan de bloeddruk besteed, voordat ik geopereerd werd. Wekelijks zat ik bij de internist. 
En nu.....nu ik mij nog even rot voel, geopereerd ben, en geen rechter bijnier meer heb, word ik niet eens meer gecontroleerd........... terwijl het vaak bonkt in mijn hoofd.
Weet je............ik begrijp er HELEMAAL niets van! Ik vind mijzelf zo'n sufferd!!
Nu heb ik veel pijn in mijn gewrichten. Ik neem zeker weer iemand mee, wanneer ik in juli voor controle naar de internist moet. Want ik merk dat ik te weinig vraag!
Iemie

----------


## jacky60

hallo allemaal,

hier een update van jacky. Inmiddels een half uur aan de bloeddrukmeting gelegen...niks aan de hand 130/80....die dag was ik er gewoon opstandig van. laat dan nu ook zien dat je kan pieken (220/120)..maar nee dat zou te makkelijk zijn.

Verder heb ik met een holterkastje gelopen 24 uur...hier krijg ik over drie weken de uitslag van. volgende week een echo van mijn hart.

maar ik mag niet mopperen want ik heb een hele goede week achter de rug. ik heb gewoon 8 uur per dag kunnen werken. en daarnaast heb ik ook alles gewoon kunnen doen. en voor het eerst in maanden heb ik weer een lange wandeling gemaakt (3uur en best in een aardig thempo).
Alleen het hartbonken blijft in mijn hoorft aanwezig...maar ik word niet meer naar!!!

Dus ik heb nu de hoop dat ik steeds beter word en er niets aan de hand is...was het dan toch een burnout???? 

Groetjes en toy toy voor allemaal

----------


## Iemie

Hallo allemaal,
Blijf jij je goed voelen, Jacky. Ik hoop t voor jou!!
Ik ben naar de endocrinoloog geweest. Hij gaat met VUMC, A'dam bellen. Ik wil overal wel heen, als ik mij maar beter ga voelen. Vandaag heb ik een slechtere dag. Ik ben heeeel moe. De candida in mijn mond woekert maar door. Vooral in de mondhoeken. Ik heb nog een kuur Nystatine gehad. Geen resultaat. Ik neem echt geen suiker, wel saai!
Mijn bloeddruk was gisteren prachtig! Bij de huisarts was t telkens ad hoge kant. Ik heb gisteren een half uur ad bloeddrukmeter gezeten. 
Saca, hoe is het met jou??
Iedereen maar weer sterkte!! (Ik transpireer nu met de warmte, dubbel op.)
Groet,
iemie

----------


## sacajawea58

Hoi hoi , 

Nou, Iemie, gelukkig gebeurd er weer wat en gaan ze verder zoeken voor je. Ik mag maandag naar de internist voor de uitslag van het kastje en urine. Spannend!!! Heb nu gevoel dat ik in een constante opvlieger zit, maar ik klaag niet hoor, want we hebben eindelijk zomer! 
En Jacky geweldig dat jij je beter voelt Houden zo!!!
Volgende week laat ik weer van mij horen!
Groetjes Saca

----------


## wiske01

Hier even een update van mij.

Ik ben afgelopen woensdag geopereerd. Op beide eierstokken zaten cystes, dus zijn allebei de eierstokken verwijderd. En: die pijn is weg. Mijn buik is ook een stuk dunner. En mijn bloeddruk is laag!! Ik mag mijn bloeddrukmedicijnen nu even niet slikken en moet 3 x daags zelf bloeddruk meten. Ik hou wel vocht vast maar dat komt nu door de warmte.

De gyn.was ook verbaasd over het tumor verhaal in de bijnier. Maar hij zei de internist zal het wel weten.

Over 2 weken krijg ik de uitslag van de patholoog en eind augustus terug naar de gyn voor een controle en echo. Dan moet ik ook weer een afspraak maken bij de internist om te zien hoe het er voor staat.

----------


## Iemie

Hee Whiske,
Ik zat aan jou te denken. Zie ik dat jij wat geschreven hebt. Hoe is t nu met jou?? Geen pijn meer! Gefeliciteerd.......maar jammer dat jij geen eierstokken meer hebt! Jouw verhaal is ook al zo wonderlijk. Ik ben zeer benieuwd of er aandacht geschonken wordt aan het feochromocytoom.
Knap nu maar van deze operatie op!!!

Veel sterkte,

iemie

----------


## sacajawea58

En weer een update
Ik ben maandag naar de internist geweest voor de uitslag van het bloeddrukmeterkastje en de 24uurs urine. Maar er kwam eigenlijk niets bijzonders uit, er was nog steeds maar een lichte verhoging tot bijna niets van ?? in de urine en de bloeddruk is nog steeds te hoog ( in de ochtend 100/175 )en dat begint aan het einde van de nacht :Confused:  ( Lijkt mij toch uitwerking van medicatie?? ) Hij gaf hier ook geen verklaring voor. 
Ik mocht gelijk stoppen met de candura ( veel bijverschijnselen en vooral veel last van mijn ogen ) en begin weer met de metoprolol en die is nu verdubbeld.
Nu gaat de internist nog een keer met de endocrinoloog overleggen over de ct-scan, wat er nou te zien was en hoe verder.
Dus maar weer afwachten :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Over 3 weken moet ik weer terugkomen. Maar ik moet zeggen dat het op het moment niet slecht gaat, voel me gelukkig redelijk goed  :Smile: 

Groetjes allemaal  :Wink:

----------


## meneereddie

> En weer een update
> Ik ben maandag naar de internist geweest voor de uitslag van het bloeddrukmeterkastje en de 24uurs urine. Maar er kwam eigenlijk niets bijzonders uit, er was nog steeds maar een lichte verhoging tot bijna niets van ?? in de urine en de bloeddruk is nog steeds te hoog ( in de ochtend 100/175 )en dat begint aan het einde van de nacht ( Lijkt mij toch uitwerking van medicatie?? ) Hij gaf hier ook geen verklaring voor. 
> Ik mocht gelijk stoppen met de candura ( veel bijverschijnselen en vooral veel last van mijn ogen ) en begin weer met de metoprolol en die is nu verdubbeld.
> Nu gaat de internist nog een keer met de endocrinoloog overleggen over de ct-scan, wat er nou te zien was en hoe verder.
> Dus maar weer afwachten Over 3 weken moet ik weer terugkomen. Maar ik moet zeggen dat het op het moment niet slecht gaat, voel me gelukkig redelijk goed 
> 
> Groetjes allemaal


 
Sacajawea58,

100 Bovendruk, en 175 onderdruk? 

Lijkt mij niet goed.. 

Andersom zou beter zijn. 

Is het al zeker dat dit door een hormoonstoornis komt, of zijn er nog andere opties?

De bijnieren zijn namelijk niet de enige die hormonen produceren.
De belangrijkste hormoonklieren- de hypofyse, de schildklier, de bijschildklier en de bijnieren, en de alvleesklier, eierstokken en testikels- zijn voornamelijk gericht op het aanmaken van verschillende hormonen.

Maar andere organen met een heel eigen functie bevatten ook cellen die hormonen produceren.

*Info*


Groetjes,

----------


## sacajawea58

Uh....ja 175/100 en wat het is weet ik niet, maar eerst was er een feo in de bijnier te zien en nu twijfelen ze. Dus ik wacht maar weer af.
Groetjes Saca

----------


## wiske01

Mijn bloeddruk blijft laag. Na overleg met de huisartsen post toch weer 12.5 mg hydrochlorthiazide 1x per dag want ik hield vreselijk veel vocht vast. Nu heb ik weer redelijk slankebenen en de bloeddruk blijft laag: 104/75

Maar ja, na een lange tijd hoge bloeddruk vind ik dit toch fijner. Zou het toch van die eierstokken gekomen zijn?

----------


## Iemie

Hallo,
Er is een afspraak met een endocrinoloog, voor mij gemaakt in t VUmc, A'dam op 25-08. Ik word echter eerst as. woensdag aan mijn hand geopereerd. Ik krijg een nieuw duimgewricht. Aan mn li.hand heb ik 4 jr geleden dezelfde operatie gehad. 
De candida in mn mond is heel vervelend. Ik heb een afspraak met een kaakchirurg........op 31-08. 
Sterkte iedereen!!
iemie

----------


## jacky60

hoioio allemaal,

Even weer wat laten horen!! inmiddels heb ik de uitslag van de cardioloog. alles is ok!! morgen moet ik naar de internist voor de uitslagen. na een periode dat het best goed ging is het nu al weer een week knuddel enorme hartbonken in mijn hooft. gewoon niet lekker voelen en niet te veel kunnnen doen anders ga ik out. ben zenuwachtig voor morgen....niet om wat er uit komt, maar meer alles is goed u kunt gaan. dat trek ik gewoon niet. kan niet gewoon leven zo!!!

laat wel weer wat horen. 

Succes met je operatie iemie!!!

groetjes van jacky

----------


## Agnes574

@Jacky,

Hopelijk komt er iets uit de testen en heb je iets aan de resultaten!!

Sterkte!!

----------


## Agnes574

@Iemie,

Héél véél sterkte met de operatie en de revalidatie!

----------


## meneereddie

> Hallo,
> Er is een afspraak met een endocrinoloog, voor mij gemaakt in t VUmc, A'dam op 25-08. Ik word echter eerst as. woensdag aan mijn hand geopereerd. Ik krijg een nieuw duimgewricht. Aan mn li.hand heb ik 4 jr geleden dezelfde operatie gehad. 
> De candida in mn mond is heel vervelend. Ik heb een afspraak met een kaakchirurg........op 31-08. 
> Sterkte iedereen!!
> iemie


Iemie,

Succes woensdag..
Maar ook alvast veel succes gewenst voor eind augustus.
Ik heb zo'n idee dat dit jouw maand gaat worden...
Ik vermoed voor jou positieve uitslagen van de endo.
Misschien een idee om eens met jouw internist een gesprekje te hebben?
Al is het maar om de stand van zaken door te geven, en nogmaals een mening te vragen.

Ik heb *hier* nog wat over candida gevonden... En *hier* over suiker eten of drinken ivm candida. En *hier* nog iets ivm vermoeidheid.

----------


## meneereddie

> hoioio allemaal,
> 
> Even weer wat laten horen!! inmiddels heb ik de uitslag van de cardioloog. alles is ok!! morgen moet ik naar de internist voor de uitslagen. na een periode dat het best goed ging is het nu al weer een week knuddel enorme hartbonken in mijn hooft. gewoon niet lekker voelen en niet te veel kunnnen doen anders ga ik out. ben zenuwachtig voor morgen....niet om wat er uit komt, maar meer alles is goed u kunt gaan. dat trek ik gewoon niet. kan niet gewoon leven zo!!!
> 
> laat wel weer wat horen. 
> 
> Succes met je operatie iemie!!!
> 
> groetjes van jacky


 
Jacky,

Ik ben erg benieuwd naar de uitslagen van het bloedonderzoek.
Als daar volgens jou niets uitkomt, of niet genoeg, moet je meteen een 24 of 48 uurs urineonderzoek vragen aan de internist...

Ben je al gescand?

----------


## meneereddie

MeneerEddie wordt bedankt door Agnes 574....
Wat is dat? Ik ken dat niet.
In ieder geval wel bedankt, en erg leuk!

Bedankt voor jouw bedankje...!

----------


## Iemie

Hallo,
Ed , "mijn" internist die zelf uit VUmc komt heeft met de endocrinoloog in VUmc gesproken en de afspraak voor mij geregeld. Ik ben erg blij met "mijn" internist.... het is een ......mens!!! Fijn, dat jij zo meedenkt!!
Jacky, veel succes en sterkte vandaag. Hoop dat jij "verder" komt!

Iedereen natuurlijk Sterkte gewenst!
Groet,

Iemie

----------


## Iemie

Agnes, dank je wel!!

Groeten,

iemie

----------


## Agnes574

> MeneerEddie wordt bedankt door Agnes 574....
> Wat is dat? Ik ken dat niet.
> In ieder geval wel bedankt, en erg leuk!
> 
> Bedankt voor jouw bedankje...!


Haha,
Bedankt meneer Eddie!!
Ik bedankte je voor de geplaatste nuttige links  :Wink: 
(helemaal rechtsonderaan een post zie je een duim omhoog met 'thanks' erbij, als je daarop klikt kun je die persoon bedanken voor zijn/haar post  :Big Grin: )

----------


## jacky60

hallo allemaal..

heb de uitslagen van de internist..

Het zijn niet mijn bijnieren..

Maar veel te hoge cholesterol, toch te hoge bloeddruk en daardoor problemen met mijn bloedvaten. Door mijn hoge astma medicatie gaat ook nog eens mijn hart op hol en dat geeft deze problemen.

Nu naar een dieetiste om af te vallen en dieet voor de cholesterol. naar de fysio voor copd training. naar alergologe voor nader onderzoek om de allergie beter onder controle te krijgen. en vervolgens naar de longarts om te kijke of mijn medicatie niet omlaag kan.

Als het niet beter is over 6 maanden dan medicatie voor de chol.. erbij en bettablokkers..

Dus bij deze ga ik afscheidnemen van jullie...maar kom wel af en toe lezen hoe het met jullie gaat.

Eddie bedankt voor al je tips...had echt het gevoel dat er iemand was die meedacht!!

iemie toy toy toy met alles...hoop dat er voor jou ook eens een oplossing komt!!

veel liefs van jacky

----------


## meneereddie

Jacky,

Zo zie je maar weer... Uiteindelijk komt de internist er toch wel achter.
Wel vreemd dat er in zo'n ver gevorderd stadium van jouw persoonlijke onderzoeken, het cholestrol ed wordt onderzocht.
Maar wel fantastisch dat er bekend is wat jouw lichaam mankeert. Nu kan er eindelijk iets aan jouw klachten worden gedaan. Dit zal je veel rust geven, denk ik.

Jacky, leuk dat je af en toe nog eens aan komt waaien op het forum, en laat over 2 maanden nog even weten hoe het is met jou, als je wil..

Groetjes,

----------


## jacky60

zal ik doen ed!! ja ik vind het ook allemaal een beetje vreemd...de cardioloog waar ik eerst geweest ben...had daar toch ook naar moeten kijken??? soms een raar wereldtje ..ben blij dat ik bij een hele goede internist terecht gekomen ben!!

groetjes van jacky

----------


## sacajawea58

Hoi Jacky
Gelukkig heb je dan een uitslag en kan je er iets mee! En dan zijn niet gelijk al je problemen opgelost , je weet nu wel waar je aan werkt.
En we horen nog van je  :Wink: 

Ik ben vandaag naar mijn internist geweest en die zegt dat het nu echt tijd wordt dat de bijnier er uitgaat, omdat medicatie de bloeddruk niet verlaagd en dat verhoging ook geen optie is omdat de hartslag erg laag is. Hij zei nu ook dat de linkerbijnier vergroot is. Dus toch een feo? :Confused:  Ik moet nu over 2 weken naar de endocrinoloog en de planning voor nu is dat voor mijn vakantie ( eind september ) alles geregeld en klaar is voor een operatie na mijn vakantie. En dat zou dan in november zijn, maar ik reken er niet op, want er kan natuurlijk wel weer van alles veranderen.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Dus wordt vervolgd!

Groetjes Wil

----------


## wiske01

het zijn toch rare dingen. Ik werd ook verdacht van nierstenen en later een feo in de bijnier. Dan blijkt het toch geen feo te zijn. Per toeval wordt er iets gezien in het kleine bekken en dan blijkt daar een flinke cyste op te zitten.
Dan worden de eierstokken beide verwijderd, maar die tumor in de (vergrote) bijnier moet 1 x per jaar maar gecontroleerd worden, omdat die in een halfjaar niet gegroeid was. 
Die pijn ben ik kwijt maar heb nu andere klachten. En.. mijn bloeddruk blijft heel mooi. tussen 110/120 bovendruk en 75 onderdruk

gebruik nu alleen nog hydrochloorthiazide, omdat ik vocht vast blijf houden

----------


## meneereddie

> Die pijn ben ik kwijt maar heb nu andere klachten. En.. mijn bloeddruk blijft heel mooi. tussen 110/120 bovendruk en 75 onderdruk
> 
> gebruik nu alleen nog hydrochloorthiazide, omdat ik vocht vast blijf houden


Prachtige bloeddruk hoor..
Plastabletten zijn er inderdaad om je meer te laten plassen, maar ook om je bloeddruk rustiger te laten verlopen..
Het hart krijgt even een zetje in de rug..(spreekwoordelijk).
Minder vocht in de hart- en longstreek.
Wat zijn jouw andere/nieuwe klachten, Wiske?

----------


## wiske01

na de operatie was mijn bloeddruk steeds te laag. op een bepaald moment 80/40.
ik mocht toen de metopronolol en hydrochloorth. niet meer slikken. maar na 3 dagen hield ik zoveel vocht vast, dat ik toen weer plaspillen moest gaan nemen
Verder heb ik buikpijn, een andere weliswaar, maar toch..
En slapen gaat weer heel moeilijk, tegen 3en pas vaak

----------


## meneereddie

> na de operatie was mijn bloeddruk steeds te laag. op een bepaald moment 80/40.
> ik mocht toen de metopronolol en hydrochloorth. niet meer slikken. maar na 3 dagen hield ik zoveel vocht vast, dat ik toen weer plaspillen moest gaan nemen
> Verder heb ik buikpijn, een andere weliswaar, maar toch..
> En slapen gaat weer heel moeilijk, tegen 3en pas vaak


Wiske,

Je bent vandaag precies een maand geleden geopereerd.
Zou de pijn in jouw buik ook napijn kunnen zijn?

Dat het slapen moeilijk gaat, verbaast mij niets.
Jouw bloeddruk is overdag al erg laag, en 's nachts als je gaat slapen, of probeert te slapen, wordt de bloeddruk nog lager.
Wat kan helpen, is om op je rechter- en linkerzij afwisselend te gaan liggen. (Als je dat nog niet doet...)

Tevens zijn er bloeddrukverhogende medicijnen, die in combinatie met plastabletten ingenomen kunnen worden. (Niet tegelijk)

Maar het kan ook zijn, dat jouw lichaam moet wennen aan de opschoning. Het heeft nogal een tijd geduurt voordat de cystes verwijderd waren.
Gun jouw lichaam ook de tijd om te herstellen, en inwendig weer te "volgroeien".

----------


## Iemie

Dag Jacky,
Ik hoop dat ze jou gauw van je klachten af helpen!! Het feit dat je geen feochromocytoom hebt maakt het hopelijk wat eenvoudiger! 
Dank je wel voor je goede wens.
Ik ben inmiddels aan mn hand geopereerd. Lokale verdoving werkte niet voldoende, daarom kreeg ik algehele narcose. Ipv 1 dag ben ik 2 dagen in t ziekenhuis gebleven. Ik kreeg nogal wat pijn, en die werd met morfine bestreden. Daarom moest ik wat langer blijven. Ik had een 1 persoonskamer, de morfine maakte mij rustig en doezelig. Wat verlang ik naar deze rust. De algehele onrust is helaas weer terug............

Sterkte jij met het dieet!! 

Ook alle anderen natuurlijk weer sterkte gewenst!

iemie

----------


## sacajawea58

En het is weer veranderd. Had het kunnen weten :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ben gisteren bij de endo geweest en volgens haar is het geen feo die de hoge bloeddruk veroorzaakt. Ze vindt de uitslag van de urine te gering en dat de bijnier iets vergroot is komt bij meer mensen voor :Confused: 
Maar de hoge bloeddruk dan?? Nou weer een pilletje erbij (Amlodipine) dat is dus nummer 4 en dat alleen voor de bloedddruk!!
En ze gaat contact opnemen met een radioloog in een ander ziekenhuis om verder te kijken. Even later belde ze me thuis op dat ik niet met de Amlodipine mag beginnen, want ze had contact gehad met een radioloog uit Groningen ( woon zelf in Utrecht ) en ik krijg eerst een bloedonderzoek om te kijken naar de hormonen in het bloed. Maandag belt ze me hierover terug. Dus maar weer afwachten.
Wel fijn dat ze gelijk reageert, maar het duurt allemaal maar en de bloeddruk blijft maar hoog en daar maak ik me toch wel zorgen over omdat dit al heel lang zo is. Had eigenlijk gehoopt dat het duidelijker was dat het die feo was, dan kon die bijnier er uit en was alles opgelost. En dat schrijf ik nu wel erg makkelijk en dat is het natuurlijk niet, maar dan was er een oorzaak en een oplossing. Dus het wordt weer vervolgd :Wink: 

Groetjes 

En Iemie hoe is nu met jou??

----------


## wiske01

Dat begint ook op mijn verhaal te lijken. Sinds mijn operatie op 7 juli is mijn bloeddruk eerder laag, dan normaal.
Bij mij hoeft de tumor er ook niet uit.(jaarlijkse MRI voor controle) Maar, eierstokken verwijderd vanwege cystes en dan de bloeddruk omlaag? nooit van gehoord. Ik moet deze week voor de controles naar gyn. en internist

Sterkte allemaal

@Ed: slapen moet nog steeds met kussens onder mijn benen en als ik op mijn linkerzij lig ook onder, tegen mijn buik.
Ik heb eergister voor het eerst weer gefietst en wat geshopt bij een warenhuis, maar was gebroken toen ik weer thuis was. Gaat echt stapje voor stapje

----------


## meneereddie

> Dat begint ook op mijn verhaal te lijken. Sinds mijn operatie op 7 juli is mijn bloeddruk eerder laag, dan normaal.
> Bij mij hoeft de tumor er ook niet uit.(jaarlijkse MRI voor controle) Maar, eierstokken verwijderd vanwege cystes en dan de bloeddruk omlaag? nooit van gehoord. Ik moet deze week voor de controles naar gyn. en internist
> 
> Sterkte allemaal
> 
> @Ed: slapen moet nog steeds met kussens onder mijn benen en als ik op mijn linkerzij lig ook onder, tegen mijn buik.
> Ik heb eergister voor het eerst weer gefietst en wat geshopt bij een warenhuis, maar was gebroken toen ik weer thuis was. Gaat echt stapje voor stapje


 
Gun jezelf en jouw lichaam de tijd om te wennen en te genezen.
Beweging is heel goed, en zal jouw lichaam weer in een normaal ritme doen krijgen.
Maar daar is tijd voor nodig, veel tijd.
En medicatie.
Het lijkt mij voor jou belangrijk dat jij in overleg met jouw arts(en), cardiofitness oid gaat doen, om jouw lichaam, en alles dat zich in jouw lichaam bevindt, met name hart, longen, bloedvaten, spieren, hersenen, de kracht en zuurstof te geven die jij nodig hebt.

De reden dat jij nog met jouw benen op kussens ligt, is dat vocht?
Je kan ipv kussens onder de benen, de twee poten van het bed aan het voeteneind een cm of 10/20 verhogen.
Op die manier krijg je geen holle ruimtes onder de benen, en ligt dat lekkerder. Dat geeft nog meer rust.

De buikondersteuning is natuurlijk uitstekend. Dat geeft ook rust, en "trekt" dan ook niet zo erg.

Wat misschien wel het allerbelangrijkste is voor jou, is om geduld te hebben.
De ingreep is gebeurt, de genezing is bezig, het lichaam is ontregeld, maar tijd moet je nemen.
Je voelt je nu niet echt tiptop, maar dat kan ook niet.
Het is nu augustus 2010.
Je weet hoe jij je voelt, en wat je voelt.
Maak een afspraak met jezelf, dat jij bijvoorbeeld in oktober een kilometer meer kan lopen of fietsen, dan dat je nu kan. (of meer kilometers)

Herstellen en opbouwen, en misschien wel bepaalde dingen in het leven opnieuw leren, dát is wat er negen van de tien keer moet gebeuren na een zware operatie, of na een jarenlange klacht, waarvan een operatie het gevolg is geweest.

Ikzelf ben in 2008 geopereerd. Maar sinds april/mei dit jaar voel ik mij lichaamlijk, maar ook psychisch, tien keer beter dan vorig jaar. 

Het heeft zijn tijd nodig...

----------


## Iemie

Hallo,
Ja, Saca, zo dacht ik ook. Haal dat ding, feochromocytoom weg, ....en ik ben weer beter.......... Neen dus! Kennelijk is het een ingewikkelde materie. Ik ben erg benieuwd wat jij vandaag weer te horen krijgt. Vorig jaar zat ik in de periode ......wat is er aan de hand???En nu weet ik in feite nog niets. 

Nadat ik mij 3 jr geleden zo rot begon te voelen, zijn mijn borsten een paar maten gegroeid. Of het met elkander te maken heeft, weten de artsen niet. Ik heb altijd veel last van mastopathie gehad. Veel pijn aan de borsten. In april heb ik de stap gezet. Gevraagd om borstverkleining. Lang verhaal.....Vrij onverwacht ben ik afgelopen vrijdag geopereerd. Borsten verkleind. Van 75 E naar 75 C. Prima....alleen de pijn valt tegen. Mijn weerbaarheid is echter ook ver te zoeken. Hand in t gips en borsten in t verband.....Borstverkleining zou pas in nov. plaatsvinden. Maar nu heb ik t achter de rug!
Afspraak in t VUmc, A'dam is verplaatst naar 8 september. 
Ik ben erg benieuwd naar alle verwikkelingen van iedereen! 
Heerlijk toch Ed, dat jij zo bent op geknapt. Whiske, succes met opknappen!!
Sterkte en succes!

iemie

----------


## sacajawea58

Morgen bloedprikken en dan een MAAND wachten op de uitslag :EEK!:  Moet toch niet gekker worden. Maar we hebben niets te willen, dus afwachten maar en daarna met de Amlodipine starten. En dan maar kijken of de bloeddruk daarmee wel wil zakken. Geloof er helemaal niets meer van :Embarrassment: 
De endocrinoloog belt dan nog voor onze vakantie voor de uitslag en we gaan eind september weg, dus ik hoop dat ze het redt en dat ik daarvoor weet waar ik aan toe ben, maar daar zal ik maar niet te veel op rekenen. 

En Iemie hoe gaat het nu met jou??

----------


## Iemie

Met mij gaat t ............ De pijn van de 2 laatste operaties, zakt wat. Ik ben heel moe, en ik vermoed dat rust nu mijn beste vriend is. Niet iedereen begrijpt dat. Ik moet veel slapen. 
Ik heb geen hulp en ik vind dat ik het redelijk goed doe. Ik zou rustiger moeten zijn..........maar dat is nu juist het probleem. 
Kun jij gewoon op vakantie gaan SACA?? Heb jij die kracht en energie? Doe maar voorzichtig! Weet de arts wanneer jij met vakantie gaat? Het is toch wel fijn dat jij gebeld wordt voor jij op vakantie gaat. Veel sterkte maar weer!!
iemie

----------


## wboers

Nadat ik in februari 2007 mijn eerste "aanval" kreeg, begint het nu, augustus 2010 eindelijk een klein beetje duidelijk te worden.
Inmiddels is de ziekte van Graves geconstateerd (in het LUMC) en is mijn arts er van overtuigd dat de feo wordt getriggerd door de te snel werkende schildklier. Pff ik word er echt zo moe van. 
Mijn arts in het Erasmus noemde mij "zijn patiënte met de symptomen, maar zonder ziekte". Dat is natuurlijk al niet fijn om te horen, maar die beste man vond het schijnbaar ook niet nodig mij te bellen met uitslagen van onderzoeken.
Ik heb nu gelukkig een hele 'menselijke' arts die mij niet afwimpelt maar serieus neemt en verder zoekt naar mijn klachten.
Hopelijk vinden ze bij de mensen op dit forum, waar de oorzaak nog niet van bekend is, ook de oorzaak.................en nog beter..........kunnen ze de klachten verminderen/verhelpen.
Sterkte iedereen!!!!

----------


## Iemie

Hallo Willemijn,
En nu.....wat wordt er gedaan aan de ziekte van Graves, bij jou? 
Heb jij je al die tijd dat jij niet op t forum was, ziek gevoeld? Ik wil graag alles weten, omdat ik zelf zo naarstig op zoek ben wat er bij mij aan de hand is.............. Maar natuurlijk ook omdat ik meeleef en wens dat iedereen zich BETER voelt!! 
Hoe ben jij in het LUMC gekomen? Ben jij verwezen door een arts? 

Ik hoop van harte dat jij je nu met medicatie(neem ik aan) beter gaat voelen!!
Het allerbeste,

iemie

----------


## eliss

Hallo Allemaal

mijn naam is elis ,

Ik ben hier nieuw,en ik wil even een vraag stellen als dat mag,
Ik ben al een tijdje beroerd,moe,duizelig,onregelmatige hartslag enz, bij de internist terecht gekomen,na een bloed controle blijken de waarde's zoals hb en ht te hoog te zijn,maar weten nog niet de oorzaak,wel heb ik al een paar jaar te hoge bloeddruk,ben pas twee dagen opgenomen geweest maar kon weer naar huis want daar is de druk toch lager,ik had in het ziekenhuis een bloeddruk van 220/130 en toen ik naar huis ging 180/100 maar thuis was die alweer 148/89 en soms is die in de middag,127/77 het schommelt enorm,
Ik gebruik selokeen,en lisinopril voor de bloeddruk.
Omdat die in het ziekenhuis toch altijd hoger is,want ik was van de week op controle toen was die weer 180/105 en ik het altijd warm heb,moet ik driex24uur urine opvangen voor feo??maar ik slik gewoon alles door ook selokeen,maar nu lees ik net bij één van de forum lezers sorry weet even de naam niet,dat dat er op werkt is dat zo,en waarom hebben ze tegen mij dan niets gezegd,de internist noemde nog op wat ik slikte,ik zou het toch niet voor niets hebben gedaan hoop ik,
Ook ben ik erg geschrokken,na het opzoeken van feo?? want zo staat het op de aanvraaglijst,ik wist niet wat het was, de internist heeft dat niet gezegd,dus heb ik het opgezocht,maar ik moet vier weken wachten op de uitslag.
Sorry het is een beetje lang geworden maar ik hoop dat ,dat niet erg is,
Ik hoop dat jullie me wat over die urine test met de medicijnen kunnen vertellen.
Groetjes Elis.

----------


## sacajawea58

Hoi Elis
Ik moest inderdaad de 2e keer van het urine sparen stoppen met Metroprolol voor ,omdat volgens de endocrinoloog het de uitslag kan beinvloeden. Maar de eerste keer dat ik moest sparen van de internist hoefde het ook niet.  :Confused:  Maar zo als je gelezen hebt op dit forum, is er niet veel wat logisch of duidelijk is en moet je heel veel geduld hebben. 
En het is inderdaad schrikken als je de FEO opzoekt op internet, maar hier vind je veel informatie ,tips en steun. We maken het allemaal mee in alle verschillende soorten en maten en zoals gezegd wordt .........Gedeelde smart is halve smart :Wink: 

En Iemie ik ga op vakantie hoor!, heb daar zo lang naar uitgekeken.En ik heb wel weer veel last van hoofdpijn, sinds pilletje 4 en hou nu meer vocht vast en nog sneller moe, Dus ga stoppen met die pil want de bloeddruk veranderd er niet door,( nog steeds elke morgen +/-180/104) dus waarvoor zal ik al die pillen slikken :Confused:  Had ook afgesproken met de endo dat als ik vocht vast hield ik moest stoppen, omdat ik een lange vlucht heb ( ga naar Nieuw Zeeland  :Cool: )en dat dan echt niet kan gebruiken. Ik ga gewoon proberen om er heel RUSTIG en HEERLIJK van te genieten.

En Wiske hoe gaat het met je stapje voor stapje?? Komt er al vooruitgang in?

Groetjes en sterke voor iedereen!!
Saca

----------


## meneereddie

> Hallo Allemaal
> 
> mijn naam is elis ,
> 
> 
> Ik gebruik selokeen,en lisinopril voor de bloeddruk.
> Omdat die in het ziekenhuis toch altijd hoger is,want ik was van de week op controle toen was die weer 180/105 en ik het altijd warm heb,moet ik driex24uur urine opvangen voor feo??maar ik slik gewoon alles door ook selokeen,maar nu lees ik net bij één van de forum lezers sorry weet even de naam niet,dat dat er op werkt is dat zo,en waarom hebben ze tegen mij dan niets gezegd,de internist noemde nog op wat ik slikte,ik zou het toch niet voor niets hebben gedaan hoop ik,
> Ook ben ik erg geschrokken,na het opzoeken van feo?? want zo staat het op de aanvraaglijst,ik wist niet wat het was, de internist heeft dat niet gezegd,dus heb ik het opgezocht,maar ik moet vier weken wachten op de uitslag.
> Groetjes Elis.


 
Elis,

Alles dat je slikt, komt via een lange, snelle weg in je bloed, en in jouw lichaam.
In principe wordt alles dan ook opgenomen, in bloed en lichaam.
Wat jouw lichaam verwerkt heeft, en er alleen nog afvalstoffen over zijn, of wat je teveel in je hebt, scheidt jouw lichaam uit, door middel van poepen, plassen, en ook zweten.
Maar zonder dat je lichaam alles opgenomen heeft, kunnen er ook voor het lichaam nog bruikbare stoffen uitgescheden worden.

Dat is nooit veel, maar het gebeurt wel eens.

Om zeker te zijn van bepaalde onderzoeksuitslagen, kan de behandelend arts jou een medicatiestop voorschrijven.

Dat gebeurt niet altijd, en in principe is het bij een 1e urineonderzoek niet nodig, tenzij de arts meteen al het zekere voor het onzekere wil.

Het kan ook zijn, dat de arts iets verder gaat "kijken" dan dat ie heeft aangegeven, uit voorzorg. 
Door middel van een urineonderzoek kan er al geconstateerd worden, hoe bijvoorbeeld de staat van het hart, de lever, de nieren, en het bloed zijn, en wordt er waarschijnlijk ook meteen even gekeken of je diabetes mellitus hebt. Ook kunnen ze een eventuele aanwezige urineweginfectie constateren. 

Andere concentratiebepalingen in urine zijn, kreatinine, natrium, kalium en andere elektrolyten.

Je ziet het, er wordt veel "gevonden" in urine.

*Hier* en *hier* lees je nog een klein beetje meer.


Hou ons op de hoogte!

----------


## wiske01

ik ben woensdag bij de huisarts geweest. Kreeg een bloedprik formulier, met algeheel bloedbeeld, hb, kreatinine, natrium, kalium, glucose etc. Moest ook nuchter urine mee. Dinsdag de uitslag, maar dan moet ik ook terug naar de internist.

Die moeheid vind ik erg.. donderdag bloedprikken, pasfoto's laten maken, naar gemeentehuis voor een paspoort en dan lig ik vrijdag vrijwel de hele dag in bed te slapen.

dit zijn toch redelijk normale activiteiten? en dan ga ik met de auto. Als ik dit op de fiets zou doen,kan ik me er iets bij voorstellen.

----------


## wboers

> Hallo Willemijn,
> En nu.....wat wordt er gedaan aan de ziekte van Graves, bij jou? 
> Heb jij je al die tijd dat jij niet op t forum was, ziek gevoeld? Ik wil graag alles weten, omdat ik zelf zo naarstig op zoek ben wat er bij mij aan de hand is.............. Maar natuurlijk ook omdat ik meeleef en wens dat iedereen zich BETER voelt!! 
> Hoe ben jij in het LUMC gekomen? Ben jij verwezen door een arts? 
> 
> Ik hoop van harte dat jij je nu met medicatie(neem ik aan) beter gaat voelen!!
> Het allerbeste,
> 
> iemie


Hallo Iemie,
Het is erg raar dat er na zo'n lange tijd "Graves" gevonden wordt hoor. Er is in al die jaren heel vaak bloed geprikt m.b.t. de schildklier.........Mijn schildklier werkte veel te snel. Het moeilijke is, dat ze in elk ziekenuis e.d. andere 'normaal' waarden aanhouden. Mijn huidige internist behandeld mij aan de hand van mijn klachten. Dat is erg prettig. Eerst heb ik alleen Strumazol gekregen om mijn schildklier helemaal stil te leggen. Ik moet je zeggen, ik heb me in jaren niet zó goed gevoeld.......helaas was dat tijdelijk. Op het moment dat mijn schildklier langer stil lag, ging ik me ellendig (vooral moe en depri) voelen. Op dat moment kreeg ik de laagste dosering Thyrax bij de Strumazol. Toen ging mijn schildklier toch weer te snel werken en kreeg ik weer aanvallen.
Het is een heel gepuzzel om mijn schildklier goed ingesteld te krijgen, maar ik word serieus genomen en heb eindelijk weer hoop dat het ooit weer goed komt.
De Feo is tot nu toe nog steeds niet gevonden, maar mijn arts is er van overtuigd dat deze er moet zijn......gezien de symptomen. Vooral het ineens heel erg stijgen van de bloeddruk (240/135) schijnt hier echt bij te horen. Omdat ik deze aanvallen niet heb gehad toen mijn schildklier stil lag, denkt hij dat de aanvallen worden uitgelokt door de schildklier en dan als deze te snel werkt.

Mijn huisarts heeft mij, na de zoveelste teleurstelling m.b.t arts, naar het LUMC verwezen. En ik moet zeggen....ik ben er achteraf heel blij mee. Ik heb sinds jaren eindelijk het gevoel écht serieus genomen te worden en er wordt tijd gemaakt tijdens de afspraken. Ook het feit dat mijn arts niet alleen naar bloeduitslagen kijkt, maar luistert naar hoe ik mij voel, geeft me hoop. Hij belt keurig als hij dat heeft afgesproken en heeft er ook voor gezorgd dat ik een uur voor de afspraak bloed kan prikken. Dan hoef ik daar niet steeds apart voor naar Leiden te rijden. Kortom.......er is hoop! 

De tijd dat ik niet meer op het forum was, voelde ik mij alles behalve goed. Ik werk wel fulltime en wil dat ook zeker blijven doen. Thuis ziek zijn, maakt het alleen maar erger en de vicieuze circel waarin je dan terecht komt is helemaal verschrikkelijk. (dat weet ik omdat ik een half jaar niet verder dan bank en bed ben gekomen) Uiteraard begrijp en weet ik best dat het voor sommige mensen gewoon niet anders kan..........en die wens ik echt heeeel veeel sterkte. Het is verschrikkelijk.

Zo, het is een erg lang verhaal geworden. Ik hoop dat je er wat mee kan. Hoe is het verder met jou nu dan? Ik heb het allemaal niet meer bijgehouden, maar vond, nadat er bij mij weer iets meer duidelijkheid is gekomen, dat ik dit moest laten weten. Hopelijk kan iemand iets met de informatie.
Groetjes, Willemijn

p.s. ik zal zeker reageren op reacties op mijn berichten.

----------


## wboers

> Dag Jacky,
> Ik hoop dat ze jou gauw van je klachten af helpen!! Het feit dat je geen feochromocytoom hebt maakt het hopelijk wat eenvoudiger! 
> Dank je wel voor je goede wens.
> Ik ben inmiddels aan mn hand geopereerd. Lokale verdoving werkte niet voldoende, daarom kreeg ik algehele narcose. Ipv 1 dag ben ik 2 dagen in t ziekenhuis gebleven. Ik kreeg nogal wat pijn, en die werd met morfine bestreden. Daarom moest ik wat langer blijven. Ik had een 1 persoonskamer, de morfine maakte mij rustig en doezelig. Wat verlang ik naar deze rust. De algehele onrust is helaas weer terug............
> 
> Sterkte jij met het dieet!! 
> 
> Ook alle anderen natuurlijk weer sterkte gewenst!
> 
> iemie


Iemie,
Ik heb op jouw bericht gereageerd en ben toen wat terug gaan lezen. Waarschijnlijk is er bij jou ook al (vaker?) naar je schildklier gekeken d.m.v. bloedonderzoek.....?
Die onrust die je beschrijft is zó herkenbaar. Het gevoel of er ieder moment iets (ergs) kan gebeuren. Slecht slapen.....van alles willen, maar weinig kunnen.....
Wanneer je schildklier te snel werkt is een van de belangrijkste symptomen gewichtsverlies..........maar dat had ik ook niet hoor. In tegendeel. Ik ben niet heel veel aangekomen, maar wel iets. Dat maakt dat ze er niet snel aan zullen denken. Ik dacht, ik laat je dit toch maar weten. Volgens mijn arts, gaan ze veel te veel uit van de uitslagen van de bloedonderzoeken. De "normale" waarden zijn niet voor iedereen normaal......misschien moet je, als dit nog niet gebeurd is, toch eens vragen of ze dat goed willen onderzoeken.
Sterkte en ik hoop dat je je binnenkort beter gaat voelen.
Willemijn

----------


## Iemie

Hallo Willemijn,
Ik was wel wat verbaasd dat jij schreef dat jij het aan je schildklier hebt. Ik ben echter wel heel blij voor jou dat jij serieus genomen wordt. 
Ik heb lang geleden een bezoek aan een internist gebracht(1977). Ik zag er heel slecht uit. Was 49 kg, ik was altijd 57kg(toen) en 1.69m lang. Niemand wist wat er ad hand was. Internist begon letterlijk bij mn tenen met onderzoeken. Bij mijn hals voelde hij een bult. Toen werd onderzoek naar schildklierprobleem gestart. Bleek een cyste in linker schildklierkwab te zitten. De linker schildklier kwab met cyste zijn verwijderd. Ik moest toen thyranon slikken. Ik knapte niet op. Ik ben later nog wel eens naar een Acc. ziekenhuis geweest. Ik heb mij na verwijdering linkerkwab schildklier echter nooit meer echt goed gevoeld. 
Denk niet dat ik mij altijd "ziek "voelde. Ik heb gewerkt, geskied etc. maar ik heb altijd rekening moeten houden met mijzelf. Ik kan nooit veel doen. Heel irritant. 
Ivm de schildklieroperatie word de schildklier vaak nav bloedonderzoek bekeken. Normen schijnen per zieknhuis te verschillen. Ik heb pas dus weer thyrax geslikt. Dat beviel slecht. 
Het lijkt nu dat er een coordinatie probleem is tussen hypofyse en schildklier??
Ik ga as. woe naar VUmc.

Sterkte iedereen!!!

iemie

----------


## Iemie

Hee Saca,

Ik wens jou een heel goede vakantie in Nieuw Zeeland toe. Pas goed op jezelf!!!

iemie

----------


## meneereddie

*Onderaan staan linken voor info.*

*Multi Systeem Aandoening /**Auto-immuunziekte* 
Normaalgesproken worden stoffen die het lichaam binnendringen door ons afweersysteem als lichaamsvreemd beschouwd, dat zijn de zogenaamde antigenen. Het afweersysteem van het lichaam reageert daarop door 'antistoffen' of 'antilichamen' aan te maken. Deze antistoffen bevinden zich in het bloed. Antilichamen zijn van nature dus al in het lichaam aanwezig en worden naar behoefte aangemaakt. Door de aanmaak van antistoffen komt er een proces op gang om deze door het lichaam als vreemd herkende cellen of celbestanddelen (antigenen) op te ruimen. Dit is een immunologische ontstekingsreactie. 
Bij een auto-immuunziekte, produceert het lichaam afwijkende antistoffen die lichaamseigen cellen of weefsels aantasten en zelfs afbreken. Zo zijn er diverse antistoffen of -lichamen die tegen specifieke organen gericht kunnen zijn, zoals de schildklier. Deze antistoffen beinvloeden de werking van de schildkliercellen waardoor ze te snel gaan werken of juist worden afgeremd. 
*Verschijningsvormen*
Meestal is bij de ziekte van Graves een te snel werkende schildklier zonder klinische manifestaties in de huid of ogen. Naar schatting hebben één miljoen mensen in Nederland een schildklieraandoening. Daarvan hebben er ongeveer 75.000 de ziekte van Graves. 
*Te snel werkende schildklier*
Door een te snel werkende schildklier kunnen gezondheidsproblemen ontstaan. Kenmerkend zijn een verhoogde hartslag en gewichtsverlies, maar deze symptomen zijn niet altijd aanwezig. Meestal heeft men een gejaagd gevoel, een intolerantie voor warmte en de indruk wordt gewekt, dat de patiënt teveel *stress* in zijn of haar leven heeft en het eens wat rustiger aan moet doen. 
*Te langzaam- of niet werkende schildklier*
In een later stadium van de ziekte gaat de schildklier (vaak na behandeling) te langzaam werken, of deze is volledig uitgeschakeld waardoor weer andere klachten kunnen ontstaan. Men krijgt dan vervangend schildklierhormoon. (In tabletvorm). 
*Oogklachten*
Naast het verschijnsel van de schildklier, krijgt ongeveer 20% oogklachten. Dit wordt de oogziekte van Graves genoemd, de medische term ervoor luidt: 'Graves Ophthalmopathie'of 'Orbitopathie'. Vermoedelijk zijn antistoffen hier eveneens de oorzaak van alhoewel Graves-gerelateerde oogklachten ook kunnen ontstaan zònder dat er antistoffen of afwijkende schildklierhormoon- waarden worden gevonden in het bloed. 
De oogklachten kunnen varieren van licht tot maligne (ernstig). In enkele gevallen kunnen de ogen gaan uitpuilen waaraan de oogziekte overigens de bekendheid ontleent. Voor meer informatie over de oogklachten zie: 'De Ogen'. 
*Huidaandoening scheenbenen*
Het derde kenmerkende verschijnsel dat zich kan voordoen bij de ziekte van Graves is een specifieke huidaandoening aan de scheenbenen. Dit wordt 'Pretibiaal Myxoedeem' genoemd. Slechts één procent van alle patiënten krijgt deze complicatie. Een combinatie van de drie verschijningsvormen komt relatief weinig voor. Voor meer informatie over de huidaandoening zie: 'De Huid'. 
*Herkenning*
Schildklierwaarden worden gemeten via bloedonderzoek. Een opgezette schildklier (medische term: Struma), is soms zichtbaar in de hals of de patient klaagt over problemen met slikken. De oogziekte van Graves kan echter ook zonder afwijkende schildklierwaarden of de aanwezigheid van antistoffen ontstaan. 
De diversiteit van het ziektebeeld kan dus verwarrend werken voor het stellen van een diagnose. Daarom worden de verschillende uitingsvormen van de ziekte op deze website uitgebreid beschreven alsmede in de diverse publicaties van de NVGP. Ook diagnose en behandelmethoden komen aan bod. 
*De oorzaak van Graves*
De echte oorzaak van de ziekte van Graves is feitelijk nog onbekend. Zoals reeds eerder vermeld, zijn bij de ziekte van Graves diverse soorten antistoffen aanwezig. 
Patiënten met de ziekte van Graves maken dus afweerstoffen tegen hun eigen schildklier. De oorzaak van het ooglijden is minder goed bekend, maar heeft hoogstwaarschijnlijk ook een immunologische stoornis als grondslag. Sommige artsen veronderstellen dat er specifieke antistoffen zijn die gericht zijn tegen oogspierweefsel (ophthalmopathie immunoglobines).
*Erfelijkheid*
Gezien het frequente voorkomen in bepaalde families is er zeker sprake van een bepaalde erfelijke aanleg. Bij navraag blijkt dat 80% van de patiënten een (al dan niet ver) familielid heeft met schildklierziekte (of andere auto-immuunziekten). Op latere leeftijd zou dan door een andere factor (die de antistoffen kan stimuleren b.v. roken, een virusinfectie, stress, hormonale verandering bij zwangerschap), de stoornis in het afweersysteem zich verder kunnen ontwikkelen. 
*De ziekte van Graves komt vaker voor bij vrouwen dan bij mannen:*
6 à 8 vrouwen tegen 1 man en manifesteert zich vooral tussen het 25ste en 50ste levensjaar. Antistoffen tegen schildklierweefsel komen bij familieleden van patiënten in een hoog percentage voor en de ziekte doet zich ook heel vaak voor bij meerdere personen uit één familie. 
*Risicofactoren*
Een erfelijke aanleg alleen lijkt niet altijd doorslaggevend om de ziekte ook te krijgen. Hiervoor is meer nodig en daarbij wordt gedacht aan invloeden uit de omgeving. Dergelijke invloeden uit de omgeving zijn: roken, jodiumgebruik (het schildklierhormoon wordt gevormd uit jodium), langdurige of hevige stress, zwangerschap (vaak ontstaat de ziekte van Graves vlak na een bevalling), het milieu en mogelijk sommige infecties. 
*Van roken is aangetoond dat er een relatie bestaat met de ziekte van Graves*, niet met de ziekte van Hashimoto (veroorzaakt door remmende antistoffen die resulteren in een te langzaam werkende schildklier). *Roken verhoogt de kans op met name de oogziekte van Graves met maar liefst enkele honderden procenten!*
Klik hier om naar de Nederlandse Vereniging voor Graves Patienten te gaan. 
DE SCHILDKLIER

http://www.graves-patienten.nl/ned/b02.htm

SCHILDKLIERHORMONEN
http://www.graves-patienten.nl/ned/b03.htm

DE OGEN
http://www.graves-patienten.nl/ned/b04.htm

DE HUID 
http://www.graves-patienten.nl/ned/b05.htm

PSYCHOSOCIALE ASPECTEN
http://www.graves-patienten.nl/ned/b06.htm

SYMPTOMEN VAN GRAVES
http://www.graves-patienten.nl/ned/b07.htm

Je kunt een e-mail sturen, door hier te klikken. 

WIKIPEDIA INFO:
http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ziekte_van_Graves

Je ziet het, er is genoeg te vinden, maar ik denk dat je hier genoeg aan hebt.
Groetjes,

----------


## wboers

> Hallo Willemijn,
> Ik was wel wat verbaasd dat jij schreef dat jij het aan je schildklier hebt. Ik ben echter wel heel blij voor jou dat jij serieus genomen wordt. 
> Ik heb lang geleden een bezoek aan een internist gebracht(1977). Ik zag er heel slecht uit. Was 49 kg, ik was altijd 57kg(toen) en 1.69m lang. Niemand wist wat er ad hand was. Internist begon letterlijk bij mn tenen met onderzoeken. Bij mijn hals voelde hij een bult. Toen werd onderzoek naar schildklierprobleem gestart. Bleek een cyste in linker schildklierkwab te zitten. De linker schildklier kwab met cyste zijn verwijderd. Ik moest toen thyranon slikken. Ik knapte niet op. Ik ben later nog wel eens naar een Acc. ziekenhuis geweest. Ik heb mij na verwijdering linkerkwab schildklier echter nooit meer echt goed gevoeld. 
> Denk niet dat ik mij altijd "ziek "voelde. Ik heb gewerkt, geskied etc. maar ik heb altijd rekening moeten houden met mijzelf. Ik kan nooit veel doen. Heel irritant. 
> Ivm de schildklieroperatie word de schildklier vaak nav bloedonderzoek bekeken. Normen schijnen per zieknhuis te verschillen. Ik heb pas dus weer thyrax geslikt. Dat beviel slecht. 
> Het lijkt nu dat er een coordinatie probleem is tussen hypofyse en schildklier??
> Ik ga as. woe naar VUmc.
> 
> Sterkte iedereen!!!
> ...


Hallo Iemie,
Ik was zelf ook heel verbaasd toen ze mij vertelden dat ik de ziekte van Graves heb. Begrijp ook niet dat dit er, na zo'n lange tijd, pas uit komt.......
Maar het klopt in ieder geval wel dat ik geen tot weinig aanvallen heb als mijn schildklier goed of iets te langzaam werkt.
Hopelijk komen ze er in het VU achter waar het probleem bij jou zit. Veel sterkte!
Groetjes, Willemijn

----------


## eliss

> Elis,
> 
> Alles dat je slikt, komt via een lange, snelle weg in je bloed, en in jouw lichaam.
> In principe wordt alles dan ook opgenomen, in bloed en lichaam.
> Wat jouw lichaam verwerkt heeft, en er alleen nog afvalstoffen over zijn, of wat je teveel in je hebt, scheidt jouw lichaam uit, door middel van poepen, plassen, en ook zweten.
> Maar zonder dat je lichaam alles opgenomen heeft, kunnen er ook voor het lichaam nog bruikbare stoffen uitgescheden worden.
> 
> Dat is nooit veel, maar het gebeurt wel eens.
> 
> ...




Hoi Ed


Ja ik zie dat er inderdaad heel wat uit de urine test kan komen,maar bij de aanvraag stond feo?? kijken ze dan ook nog naar eventuele andere aandoeningen,
De reden is dat mijn bloeddruk steeds te hoog is,al jaren hoor maar nu is het wel erg hoog ik had in het ziekenhuis 220/130 maar ja ik maak me altijd zooo druk niet te geloven,aard van het beestje,thuis heb ik nu bv 129/84 maar soms is de onderdruk ook 102 maar merendeels onder de honderd,

Ik heb pas een echo gehad van de nieren, bijnieren ,en milt ivm te hoge bloedwaarde's de uitslag was goed,ook heb ik een beenmergpunctie gehad en biopsie ook dat was goed ze dachten nm aan een bloedziekte PV.maar dat is het niet.

Maar nu lees ik dat je met feo ook te hoge hb en ht hebt,dus ja misschien is dat het dan toch,ik moet 4 weken wachten op de uitslag,het stond wel los van elkaar hoor,maar omdat de bloeddruk te hoog was houd de internist het bij de hoge bloeddruk en voor het bloed loop ik bij de hematoloog,ik moet nog een longfunctie test laten doen,want ze weet ook nog niet waar die verhoogde waarde's vandaan komen,

Ik heb het wel altijd warm,transpireer nooit,maar alleen erg warm,en ja altijd moe en duizelig en de bloeddruk ,dus ik weet het allemaal niet hoor.

Maar moet je echt van die aanvallen van hoge bloeddruk hebben of hebben of kun je het ook constant hebben,ik heb het thuis gelukkig niet zo hoog.in het ziekenhuis heb ik echt witte jassen bloeddruk.

Ik hou het hier even bij want ik klets nog wel eens te lang sorry hoor,maar ja ik zit met zoveel vragen,en ik vind het behoorlijk eng.

Groejes Elis.

----------


## eliss

> Hoi Elis
> Ik moest inderdaad de 2e keer van het urine sparen stoppen met Metroprolol voor ,omdat volgens de endocrinoloog het de uitslag kan beinvloeden. Maar de eerste keer dat ik moest sparen van de internist hoefde het ook niet.  Maar zo als je gelezen hebt op dit forum, is er niet veel wat logisch of duidelijk is en moet je heel veel geduld hebben. 
> En het is inderdaad schrikken als je de FEO opzoekt op internet, maar hier vind je veel informatie ,tips en steun. We maken het allemaal mee in alle verschillende soorten en maten en zoals gezegd wordt .........Gedeelde smart is halve smart
> 
> En Iemie ik ga op vakantie hoor!, heb daar zo lang naar uitgekeken.En ik heb wel weer veel last van hoofdpijn, sinds pilletje 4 en hou nu meer vocht vast en nog sneller moe, Dus ga stoppen met die pil want de bloeddruk veranderd er niet door,( nog steeds elke morgen +/-180/104) dus waarvoor zal ik al die pillen slikken Had ook afgesproken met de endo dat als ik vocht vast hield ik moest stoppen, omdat ik een lange vlucht heb ( ga naar Nieuw Zeeland )en dat dan echt niet kan gebruiken. Ik ga gewoon proberen om er heel RUSTIG en HEERLIJK van te genieten.
> 
> En Wiske hoe gaat het met je stapje voor stapje?? Komt er al vooruitgang in?
> 
> Groetjes en sterke voor iedereen!!
> Saca




Hoi Saca

Dankje voor je antwoord,sorry het heeft even geduurd maar het lukte me niet,ik kreeg steeds een fout melding en vandaag ging het goed,
Ja nu begrijp ik het van die medicijnen,ik wacht maar af,hoe de uitslag word,en ik ben blij dat ik hier wat vragen kan stellen,

Ik vind jullie wel allemaal sterk hoor,mijn complimenten,ik ben vreselijk bang,en ik weet nog niet eens wat.

Ik weet niet wanneer je op vakantie gaat of al bent,maar ik wens je hele fijne dagen,geniet er maar van hoor en heel veel sterkte.

Groetjes Elis.

----------


## Iemie

Hee Elis,
Vergis je niet ............het zijn maar woorden, die jij hier leest......ik ben helemaal niet sterk!!

iemie

----------


## eliss

> Hee Elis,
> Vergis je niet ............het zijn maar woorden, die jij hier leest......ik ben helemaal niet sterk!!
> 
> iemie


Hallo Iemie

Nee ik begrijp dat ook wel,het zijn inderdaad woorden ja,als ik het zo lees hebben jullie al heel wat meegemaakt,en nog,wat een toestanden toch allemaal he,
Nou in iedergeval heel veel sterkte hoor.

groet elis.

----------


## Iemie

Hallo,
Afgelopen woe. ben ik naar VUmc geweest. Ik geloof dat ik mijn verhaal goed verteld heb. 
De arts is iemand die zich inleeft id patient. Er wordt nu gekeken of de verwijderde baarmoeder(2001) en het plotseling stoppen met de Estradiolpleister(hormoonpleister) in 2007, evt iets met mijn klachten te maken hebben. Ik heb begrepen dat wanneer de baarmoeder verwijderd is, je borsten kunnen gaan groeien....... Er is heel wat bloed afgenomen, voor onderzoek. 
Op 6-10 heb ik een tel. afspraak met de endocrinoloog. Ik moet naar de oogarts om te laten onderzoeken of mijn ogen niet geleden hebben vd hoge bloeddruk. Maar dat wordt via de internist/endocrinloog in Alkmaar geregeld. 
Ik weet dus nog niets.
Groeten, iemie

----------


## eliss

Hallo Allemaal

Ik vraag me af,of je met feo aanvallen van hoge bloeddruk hebt,of is het dan constant hoog,

Ik heb van die schommelingen ondanks de medicijnen zit ik meestal toch nog aan een onderdruk van 94 tegenwoordig,en van die warmte vlagen.niet constant,wel als ik me maar even druk maak of kwaad of iets dergelijks dan krijg ik het ook zo warm,dat hitte gevoel kruipt dan zo van mijn armen naar boven,en ik voel me er niet lekker bij,

ik heb de uitslag van de urine nog niet, over twee weken pas, maar ik vroeg het me toch af,

Ik hoop op reactie's 

Groet Elis.

----------


## meneereddie

> Hallo Allemaal
> 
> Ik vraag me af,of je met feo aanvallen van hoge bloeddruk hebt,of is het dan constant hoog,
> 
> Ik heb van die schommelingen ondanks de medicijnen zit ik meestal toch nog aan een onderdruk van 94 tegenwoordig,en van die warmte vlagen.niet constant,wel als ik me maar even druk maak of kwaad of iets dergelijks dan krijg ik het ook zo warm,dat hitte gevoel kruipt dan zo van mijn armen naar boven,en ik voel me er niet lekker bij,
> 
> ik heb de uitslag van de urine nog niet, over twee weken pas, maar ik vroeg het me toch af,
> 
> Ik hoop op reactie's 
> ...


 
Elis,

Een onderdruk van 94 is niet schrikwekkend hoog, maar wel net iets te hoog. 80/85 Zou beter zijn.

En ja, de bloeddruk schommelt heel erg als een Feo hebt.
Het ene moment is het bv 120/80, maar een minuut of twee later kan het al 200/110 zijn.

Heb jij ook zo'n "vreemd" tintelend gevoel in je lichaam en hoofd?
Heb jij ook het gevoel dat je in dezelfde dimensie leeft, maar op een andere frequentie?
Dat je wel aanwezig bent, maar dat het "anders" aanwezig voelt.

Hou je wel je suikergehalte in de gaten? (aanrader)

----------


## eliss

> Elis,
> 
> Een onderdruk van 94 is niet schrikwekkend hoog, maar wel net iets te hoog. 80/85 Zou beter zijn.
> 
> En ja, de bloeddruk schommelt heel erg als een Feo hebt.
> Het ene moment is het bv 120/80, maar een minuut of twee later kan het al 200/110 zijn.
> 
> Heb jij ook zo'n "vreemd" tintelend gevoel in je lichaam en hoofd?
> Heb jij ook het gevoel dat je in dezelfde dimensie leeft, maar op een andere frequentie?
> ...



Hallo Ed

Dank je voor je reactie,

Nee ik heb dat niet wat je vraagt,die vreemde gevoelens, ik heb het alleen steeds warm,en ontzettend moe,en mijn suiker gehalte is pas nagekeken,omdat wat ik in mijn vorige mail zei mijn bloedwaarde's zolas ht en ht zijn te hoog,maar suiker niet,

ik ben benieuwd wat eruit komt,nou ja benieuwd ik vind het echt eng maar ja,zoals ik me nu voel is ook niks,maar ik moet nog een aantal onderzoeken laten doen,zoals halsduplex,longfunctie,hartecho,dat is voor de hoge bloedwaarde's

en dan de urine voor feo,dus afwachten maar,

ik hou je op de hoogte.

Groetjes Elis.

----------


## Iemie

Hallo Ed,
Uit nieuwsgierigheid even op t forum. 
Lees ik weer over die vreemde, onwerkelijke gevoelens, Ed. Ik heb dat zo nu en dan heel erg. Tintelingen in mijn benen. Nu ook weer erge hoofdpijn en ik transpireer weer erg. Ik voel mij slecht.
Mijn bloeddruk was in VUmc 150/90. Ik slik 1x daags 100mg Metoprololtartraat. Ik had de indruk dat de arts de bloeddruk toch wat hoog vond. Ik wacht maar af..........maar mijn geduld is wel bijna op.
Sterkte allemaal!!

iemie

----------


## meneereddie

> Hallo Ed,
> Uit nieuwsgierigheid even op t forum. 
> Lees ik weer over die vreemde, onwerkelijke gevoelens, Ed. Ik heb dat zo nu en dan heel erg. Tintelingen in mijn benen. Nu ook weer erge hoofdpijn en ik transpireer weer erg. Ik voel mij slecht.
> Mijn bloeddruk was in VUmc 150/90. Ik slik 1x daags 100mg Metoprololtartraat. Ik had de indruk dat de arts de bloeddruk toch wat hoog vond. Ik wacht maar af..........maar mijn geduld is wel bijna op.
> Sterkte allemaal!!
> 
> iemie


 

Iemie,

Is er al over gedacht, of gesproken, dat het misschien geen Feo, hoeft te zijn, maar een andere hormoonproducerende klier?

----------


## sacajawea58

> Hee Saca,
> 
> Ik wens jou een heel goede vakantie in Nieuw Zeeland toe. Pas goed op jezelf!!!
> 
> iemie


Bedankt!! We gaan zondag weg, dus het wordt nu wel spannend!! En nog steeds niets gehoord van de endocrinoloog, dus ga ik donderdag maar even bellen . Ik was een tijdje niet op het forum geweest en krijg ook geen melding van nieuwe post, Zal wel weer goed komen.

Groetjes Saca

----------


## sacajawea58

Hoi Ellis ben een beetje laat, maar ik krijg op het moment geen post meer van het forum als er nieuwe berichten zijn. Geen idee waar dat nu weer aan ligt, dus moet ik gewoon maar even wat vaker kijken.
Maar over de schommelende bloedruk, dat is bij mij niet zo heftig. Bijna stabiel maar dan wel te hoog
Eigenlijk zit ik elke ochtend op gemiddeld 180/105 en soms is het later op de dag iets lager, maar de onderdruk is nooit lager dan 90 En ben ik in het ziekenhuis dan is het inderdaad ook bij mij een stuk hoger En ik slik meotprolol 50 mg en quinapril 40 mg en hydrocloor 25 mg en ik heb ook verschillende andere pillen erbij gehad, maar de bloeddruk blijft steeds hetzelfde Mijn hartslag is wel laag dat is meestal tussen de 45 en 60 en ik heb ook steeds warmte aanvallen, maar het is het dan een opvlieger of wat anders?? Ik weet het ook niet meer. Ben wel snel moe, maar werk wel en dat is vol te houden alleen moet ik als ik vrij ben wel mijn rust nemen. En dat opgejaagde gevoel , het idee dat er wat gaat gebeuren heb ik soms. Maar het ergste vind ik dat er zoveel onduidelijkheid is en elke keer is het weer misschien dit of dat en weer een test zus en zo en ondertussen ben je snel weer een jaar verder. Dus geduld is wat je het meest nodig hebt en dat is vaak het lastigste :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Maar ik ga nu a.s zondag lekker een maandje weg en probeer het allemaal even van me af te zetten en ga gewoon lekker rustig genieten.

Groetjes Saca

----------


## eliss

> Hoi Ellis ben een beetje laat, maar ik krijg op het moment geen post meer van het forum als er nieuwe berichten zijn. Geen idee waar dat nu weer aan ligt, dus moet ik gewoon maar even wat vaker kijken.
> Maar over de schommelende bloedruk, dat is bij mij niet zo heftig. Bijna stabiel maar dan wel te hoog
> Eigenlijk zit ik elke ochtend op gemiddeld 180/105 en soms is het later op de dag iets lager, maar de onderdruk is nooit lager dan 90 En ben ik in het ziekenhuis dan is het inderdaad ook bij mij een stuk hoger En ik slik meotprolol 50 mg en quinapril 40 mg en hydrocloor 25 mg en ik heb ook verschillende andere pillen erbij gehad, maar de bloeddruk blijft steeds hetzelfde Mijn hartslag is wel laag dat is meestal tussen de 45 en 60 en ik heb ook steeds warmte aanvallen, maar het is het dan een opvlieger of wat anders?? Ik weet het ook niet meer. Ben wel snel moe, maar werk wel en dat is vol te houden alleen moet ik als ik vrij ben wel mijn rust nemen. En dat opgejaagde gevoel , het idee dat er wat gaat gebeuren heb ik soms. Maar het ergste vind ik dat er zoveel onduidelijkheid is en elke keer is het weer misschien dit of dat en weer een test zus en zo en ondertussen ben je snel weer een jaar verder. Dus geduld is wat je het meest nodig hebt en dat is vaak het lastigste Maar ik ga nu a.s zondag lekker een maandje weg en probeer het allemaal even van me af te zetten en ga gewoon lekker rustig genieten.
> 
> Groetjes Saca



Hoi Saca

Ik lees nu pas je reactie,ik krijg net als jij ook geen melding dat er een nieuw bericht is,dus dan kijk ik niet,vandaar dat dit een beetje laat is,ik keek toevallig en zag dat er wat nieuwe berichten stonden,dus dan maar steeds even kijken.

Nou ik hoop dat je een fijne vakantie hebt,zonder al te veel klachten ,beter natuurlijk helemaal geen klachten,

Doe lekker rustig aan en heel veel plezier.

Groetjes Elis.

----------


## sacajawea58

Nog even een update voor ik weg ga.
Ik ben vrijdag opnieuw bloed wezen prikken, omdat ze mijn bloed kwijt zijn :EEK!:  
Het is echt ongelofelijk, eerst een maand wachten op de uitslag en nu is mijn bloed foetsie!! Dus nu weer een maand wachten, maar het wordt een geweldige maand, dus dat valt weer mee.
Ze had ook gelijk andere dingen laten prikken en daar had ze al gelijk de uitslag van en het bleek dat ik een kalium tekort heb ( door de medicijnen )en hier een paar dagen pillen voor moet slikken en daarna veel sapjes, tomaten en bananen moet nemen. En omdat mijn bloedruk steeds hoger wordt toch weer een andere pil erbij moet gaan proberen. 
Het houdt niet op :Frown:  Dus wachten we maar weer af.

Groetjes Saca

----------


## wboers

nadat mijn 2x24 uurs urine in het LUMC is onderzocht bleek er toch sprake van hoge Catecholamineproducten in mijn urine....m.a.w. waarschijnlijk tóch een feochromocytoom. Mijn arts denkt dat de aanvallen uitgelokt worden door mijn schildklier (wanneer deze te snel werkt en dat doet hij nog steeds :-( )
Wordt vervolgd................maakt mij allemaal niet meer uit, als ik me na al die jaren maar weer eens beter zou gaan voelen......
succes iedereen

----------


## Iemie

Dag Ed,
Ja, er is gedacht en gesproken over het feit dat een andere klier misschien de boosdoener van al mijn ongemak is. 
De arts in t VUmc zei dat na baarmoederverwijdering, borstgroei kan voorkomen. Dat is dus bij mij wel gebeurd maar pas na 6 jaar.
Mijn baarmoeder is in 2001 verwijderd. Ik heb altijd veel last van de menstruatie gehad. Vooral stemmingsproblemen. Toen ik 9 jaar geleden weer n de gynaecoloog ging, nav telkens vloeien, bleek ik een baarmoederverzakking en een blaasverzakking te hebben. Dat heeft toch niets met klieren te maken........? Ik snap van alles NIETS.

Ik heb t gevoel dat mijn hormoonhuishouding maar wat aanrommelt. Ik heb weer erge hoofdpijn gehad. Huisarts en ik zijn er van uit gegaan dat ik bijholte-onsteking heb. En dat een kuur van 7 dagen(antibioticum) tekort is. Ik heb nu een kuur van 4 weken. 
Ik heb bijna 2 weken geslikt. En........mijn lippen zitten onder de schimmel. Voor de schimmel ben ik n de kaakchirurg geweest. Ik heb een medicijn(Fungizone), maar ik begin daar mee als het antibioticum op is. Bij de apotheek zeiden ze net dat ik t ook samen met t antibioticum mag nemen.........
As. woensdag heb ik een telefonische afspraak met de arts van t VUmc. Zij heeft heel wat bloed af laten nemen. Zij heeft mij natuurlijk verteld wat er onderzocht wordt, ik ben echter een beetje murw, inmiddels. Ik weet t allemaal niet meer. 
Ik verlang alleen maar naar rust en mij beter voelen. Ik transpireer ook weer heftig. 
Wordt weer vervolgd.
Groeten,

Iemie

----------


## Iemie

Hallo,
Ik had op 6-10, om 16.10u een telefonische afspraak met de endocrinoloog van het VUmc. Toevallig was ik id aula vd VU, voor de uitreiking van de Witte Jas van een studente medicijnen. Om 16.00u ben ik naar een rustige plek in het gebouw gegaan.
Om 21.00u heeft de arts mij gebeld.......... Ik had de mobiele telefoon echter nog op trilfunctie staan........ Ik heb het niet gehoord. Arts heeft ingesproken dat zij volgende week belt. Dus ik weet niets. Ik voel mij slecht.
Op het moment kan ik slecht lopen, door pijn in mijn voeten en rug. En ik kan mijn nek bijna niet bewegen........ Ik heb nog wat tramadol(pijnstiller) en neem die dan maar. In de loop van de dag wordt t meestal iets beter met mij.

Willemijn, hoe is het? Ben jij al wat wijzer geworden?
En Elis?? Hoe vergaat t jou?

Groet,

iemie

----------


## eliss

Hallo Iemie en anderen

Ik heb de uitslag gehad van de urine en die was goed,geen feo dus,de reden van de hoge bloeddruk is waarschijnlijk familiair,moeder,broer,en twee zussen,ik moet over drie maanden weer terug naar de internist voor controle,want ik heb wel verhoging van de medicijnen gekregen. 

Maar om nu te zeggen wat voel ik me goed,integendeel,maar ik moet nog meer onderzoeken laten doen,omdat ik te hoge bloedwaardes heb,dus neuroloog,longen en hart,dus maar weer afwachten,

sterkte allemaal 
groetjes Elis.



QUOTE=Iemie;52551]Hallo,
Ik had op 6-10, om 16.10u een telefonische afspraak met de endocrinoloog van het VUmc. Toevallig was ik id aula vd VU, voor de uitreiking van de Witte Jas van een studente medicijnen. Om 16.00u ben ik naar een rustige plek in het gebouw gegaan.
Om 21.00u heeft de arts mij gebeld.......... Ik had de mobiele telefoon echter nog op trilfunctie staan........ Ik heb het niet gehoord. Arts heeft ingesproken dat zij volgende week belt. Dus ik weet niets. Ik voel mij slecht.
Op het moment kan ik slecht lopen, door pijn in mijn voeten en rug. En ik kan mijn nek bijna niet bewegen........ Ik heb nog wat tramadol(pijnstiller) en neem die dan maar. In de loop van de dag wordt t meestal iets beter met mij.

Willemijn, hoe is het? Ben jij al wat wijzer geworden?
En Elis?? Hoe vergaat t jou?


iemie[/QUOTE]

----------


## Iemie

Hallo,
De endocrinoloog vh VUmc heeft mij woe.avond opgebeld. Uit het bloedonderzoek is gekomen dat ik in de overgang ben......... Ik weet niet wat ik moet zeggen. Heb ik daar mijn bijnier voor weg laten halen?? 
Ik wil helemaal geen kwalen hebben. Had ik alle verschijnselen van een feochromocytoom. Word ik geopereerd. Wordt het feochromocytoom niet gevonden. Maar alle urine uitslagen zijn wel goed, na de operatie. Terwijl die voor de operatie niet goed waren. Er is zelfs een tumor op de dopa pet scan gezien.........
En nu wordt er gezegd dat mijn klachten van de overgang komen. Dat is er uit de bloedonderzoeken gekomen. Ik vind het hoogst wonderlijk. 
Het meest hinderlijke is dat mijn klachten er inmiddels ruim 3 jaar zijn. 
De endocrinoloog van t VUmc zegt dat het erg moeilijk te diagnostiseren is. 
En ik.............ben eigenlijk wat sprakeloos. Verdrietig dat ik nu weer moet wachten op wat er verder gaat gebeuren. De arts wil overleggen over evt medicatie, maar zij heeft eerst een congres. 
Begrijp mij goed, ik geef niemand ergens de schuld van, maar ik voel mij zo........overgeleverd, en hulpeloos! Vooral omdat alles zo lang duurt. Alle artsen hebben het razend druk!! 
Overgangsklachten en klachten van feochromocytoom lijken op elkaar, heb ik van de arts begrepen. Zeuren helpt in ieder geval niet!!
Elis, jij weet dat jij geen feochromocytoom hebt. Veel sterkte met de volgende onderzoeken!
Jammer dat jij je ook niet beter voelt. En Willemijn, hoe is het met jou??
Sterkte en groeten,

iemie

----------


## Iemie

ps. 
Mijn klachten zijn er sinds 3 jaren in hevige mate. Overgangsklachten heb ik al 14 jaar. 

iemie

----------


## wboers

> Hallo,
> De endocrinoloog vh VUmc heeft mij woe.avond opgebeld. Uit het bloedonderzoek is gekomen dat ik in de overgang ben......... Ik weet niet wat ik moet zeggen. Heb ik daar mijn bijnier voor weg laten halen?? 
> Ik wil helemaal geen kwalen hebben. Had ik alle verschijnselen van een feochromocytoom. Word ik geopereerd. Wordt het feochromocytoom niet gevonden. Maar alle urine uitslagen zijn wel goed, na de operatie. Terwijl die voor de operatie niet goed waren. Er is zelfs een tumor op de dopa pet scan gezien.........
> En nu wordt er gezegd dat mijn klachten van de overgang komen. Dat is er uit de bloedonderzoeken gekomen. Ik vind het hoogst wonderlijk. 
> Het meest hinderlijke is dat mijn klachten er inmiddels ruim 3 jaar zijn. 
> De endocrinoloog van t VUmc zegt dat het erg moeilijk te diagnostiseren is. 
> En ik.............ben eigenlijk wat sprakeloos. Verdrietig dat ik nu weer moet wachten op wat er verder gaat gebeuren. De arts wil overleggen over evt medicatie, maar zij heeft eerst een congres. 
> Begrijp mij goed, ik geef niemand ergens de schuld van, maar ik voel mij zo........overgeleverd, en hulpeloos! Vooral omdat alles zo lang duurt. Alle artsen hebben het razend druk!! 
> Overgangsklachten en klachten van feochromocytoom lijken op elkaar, heb ik van de arts begrepen. Zeuren helpt in ieder geval niet!!
> ...


Hallo Iemie, 
Wat een gedoe zeg! Ik begrijp zeker dat je je overgeleverd en hulpeloos voelt. Ik ben ook al vele jaren in de overgang en eerst werden mijn klachten daaraan toegeschreven. Ik heb echter verschillende middelen (hormonen) geslikt en deze maakten niet dat mijn hoge bloeddrukaanvallen afnamen.

Had/heb jij ook van die aanvallen? Het kan toch niet zo zijn dat er een tumor gezien wordt op een dopa pet scan en dat deze er dan ineens niet is? Je zou er paranoïde van worden. Je word er zo moedeloos van hè. Was er maar een wonderpil of wonderdokter die je er vanaf kon helpen. Maakt niet uit wát het is, als het maar eens stopte!

De laatste keer is mijn 24 uurs urine onderzocht na een aanval en bleken er Hoge Catecholamineproducten aanwezig= aanwijzing voor feochromocytoom Onlangs opnieuw urine moeten sparen en inleveren en deze week moet ik opnieuw bloed prikken. Mijn schildklier haalt nog steeds gekke dingen uit: Dan weer goed dan weer veel te snel werkend en in november krijg ik een echo van de schildklier.
Pas eind november heb ik een afspraak met mijn arts...............februari 2007 is alles begonnen dus ik ben er inmiddels ook alweer bijna 4 jaar zoet mee. 
Gelukkig vallen mijn aanvallen de laatste tijd wel mee.........dat betekend in ieder geval dat mijn schildklier zich rustig houdt. Maar of ze het feo ooit gaan vinden, als die er al is????? Ik kan alleen maar hopen.

Heel veel sterkte Iemie en ik hoop van harte dat er binnenkort een verklaring voor je klachten komt. 
Groeten, Willemijn

----------


## Iemie

Hee Willemijn,
Het begon bij mij met hevig transpireren (juli 2007). Terwijl ik de Estradiolpleister (tegen overgangsklachten) gebruikte. Kreeg een nieuwe pleister, hoger gedoseerd. Maar het transpireren bleef. Gestopt met de pleister, in overleg met huisarts. Transpireren bleef. Ik deed invalwerk, wat ik erg leuk vond, maar wel te zwaar was voor mij. Toen gestopt met werken. Ik voelde mij steeds ellendiger(sept. 2007). Toen eind dec. een paniekaanval. Toen wist de huisarts al dat er teveel normetanefrines in de urine zaten. Bloeddruk wat te hoog. Zo ben ik bij een internist gekomen, met verdenking van feochromocytoom. Uit de onderzoeken kwam echter NIETS. Een jaar later, ongewijzigde situatie bij mij, voor 2nd opinion naar zelfde internist. Na 24 uurs urine weer of nog te hoog normetanefrines in urine. Toen naar collega internist/endocrinolog. Eerst clonidinetest. Na dat onderzoek was die arts er van overtuigd dat er een feochromocytoom moest zijn. Weer alle scans gehad. Niets gevonden. Naar Groningen, en de dopa pet scan liet dus feochromocytoom zien. Maar de chirurg die mij zou opereren had twijfels. Liet een MRI maken. Zag geen feo........
Dus niet opereren. Chirurg belde mij zelf op om het mij mee te delen. Een paar dagen later werd ik gebeld door iem. van het ziekenhuis die mij mededeelde dat ik op de wachtlijst van dezelfde chirurg stond....... Dat was allemaal in sept. 2009. Ik moest weer naar de endocrinoloog. Ik werd wekelijks gecontroleerd, en kreeg bloeddrukmedicatie. 
12 nov. ben ik geopereerd. En ik voel nog mij even beroerd. Bijnier ben ik kwijt, feochromcytoom nooit gevonden. Normetanefrines in urine, vlak na operatie normaal......... Ja, parenoide word je ervan!! 
Ik ben behoorlijk depressief. Antidepressiva doen niets. Ik leef op oxazepam........niet zo best, vind ik zelf. 
Nu hoop ik dat de endocrinoloog uit VUmc as. woensdag gaat overleggen met "mijn" psychiater. En dat zij gaan overleggen welke medicijnen evt geschikt zijn voor mij?? 
Ja, het transpireren gaat aanvalsgewijs. Er gebeurt dan iets in mij hoofd....en dan transpireer ik weer. 
Ik probeer het leven zo leefbaar mogelijk te maken. En om eerlijk te zijn.....het kost mij veel moeite. Ik weet best dat het leven niet altijd "leuk" hoeft te zijn maar iets minder lastig, zou ik erg op prijs stellen. 
Ik ben vaak ook te moe om dingen te ondernemen. 
Ik hoop van harte dat er een verklaring voor mijn klachten komt. Fijn dat jij zo meeleeft, Willemijn!
Wat moet jij weer lang wachten op de echo van de schildklier. Heb jij al weer uitslag van de onderzoeken, urine en bloed?
http://www.medicalfacts.nl/2010/03/3...-bijniertumor/
Ik zet bovenstaande link hier maar bij mijn berichtje aan jou. 
Sterkte, het allerbeste ook de andere lotgenoten!

iemie

----------


## Iemie

Hallo,
Ik heb deze week uitslag gekregen van de endocrinoloog via de psychiater. Beetje wonderlijke gang van zaken. 
Ik schrijf hier op wat ik er van begrepen heb. 
Door een kwetsbaar endocrien systeem is een feochromocytoom nagebootst......
Bloedonderzoek in t VUmc heeft aangetoond dat ik nog volop in de overgang zit. En dat mijn klachten daar vandaan komen. Ik mag 3 a 6 maanden medicijnen tegen de klachten hebben. Niet langer ivm met de bijwerkingen. 
Ehhhhhh....ik vind het zo simpel klinken. 
Ben ook wat opstandig. Op mijn leeftijd (61jr.....en ik was 58jr, toen de klachten in hevigheid toe namen. Ik gebruikte toen de overgangspleister, Estradiol. Toen een pleister met een hogere dosis de klachten niet over liet gaan ben ik abrupt gestopt met de pleisters), met mijn klachten, denk je toch in de eerste plaats aan de overgang. 
Ik moet accepteren dat het zo is, aldus de psychiater. 
Ik hoop binnenkort nog een endocrinoloog te spreken. 

Mijn schimmelinfectie is nadat ik alle reguliere medicijnen gebruikt heb, niet over gegaan. Ik ben onder behandeling van een kaakchirurg. Samen met kaakchirurg no. 2 is hij er van overtuigd dat het een candida is. 
Ik was gisteren in een Reformwinkel. Daar kreeg ik een kaartje van iemand die met de methode Het Biomagnetisch Paar heet. Dit ga ik experimenteren. 

Ik wens jullie het allerbeste. 

Ik blijf jullie ook volgen!

Hartelijke groeten, en veel succes!!

Iemie

----------


## meneereddie

> Door een kwetsbaar endocrien systeem is een feochromocytoom nagebootst......
> Bloedonderzoek in t VUmc heeft aangetoond dat ik nog volop in de overgang zit. En dat mijn klachten daar vandaan komen. Ik mag 3 a 6 maanden medicijnen tegen de klachten hebben. Niet langer ivm met de bijwerkingen. 
> Ehhhhhh....ik vind het zo simpel klinken. 
> Ben ook wat opstandig. Op mijn leeftijd (61jr.....en ik was 58jr, toen de klachten in hevigheid toe namen. Ik gebruikte toen de overgangspleister, Estradiol. Toen een pleister met een hogere dosis de klachten niet over liet gaan ben ik abrupt gestopt met de pleisters), met mijn klachten, denk je toch in de eerste plaats aan de overgang. 
> Ik moet accepteren dat het zo is, aldus de psychiater. 
> Ik hoop binnenkort nog een endocrinoloog te spreken. Iemie


Iemie, dit klinkt inderdaad allemaal heel erg simpel.
Maar een surrogaat aandoening, is voor een ieder altijd moeilijk te ontdekken. Heel moeilijk. 
Het is dus eigenlijk een samenloop van lichamelijke omstandigheden.
Doordat je in de overgang bent, is jouw hormoonhuishouding van slag. Doordat je een kwetsbaar endocrien systeem hebt, is óók daardoor je hormoonhuishouding (oa) van slag.
Daarbij komt kijken dat je 58 jaar bent. Dat is absoluut niet oud, maar als je dezelfde klachten zou hebben als je 28 bent, zou jou lichaam en geest daar een stuk beter tegen kunnen.
Je krijgt dus naar alle waarschijnlijkheid nog steeds teveel, of te weinig van een bepaald hormoon in je lichaam. Is al onderzocht welk(e) hormo(o)n(en) dat zijn? 
Dit is uiteraard heel goed te behandelen, als men maar weet welke hormonen jij teveel, of te weinig krijgt.

Je zal inderdaad weer een afspraak met de endocrinoloog moeten maken.




Afdeling Endocrinologie, UMCG

Welkom op de website van de afdeling Endocrinologie van het UMCG. De afdeling Endocrinologie van het UMCG is het verwijscentrum en kenniscentrum in Noord-Nederland op het gebied van hormoonaandoeningen en stofwisselingsziekten. De endocrinoloog houdt zich bezig met de functie van hormonen in het lichaam en met ziekten die ontstaan door overproductie of juist het wegvallen van de productie van bepaalde hormonen, zoals diabetes. Ook behandelt de endocrinoloog patiënten met stofwisselingsziekten en met aandoeningen van organen waar hormonen worden aangemaakt. Organen die hormonen aanmaken zijn onder meer de schildklier, bijnier en de hypofyse. 

Bovenstaande linken zijn van het UMCG. (Groningen)
Een zeer gespecialiseerd medisch centrum op dit gebied..Je zou eens contact kunnen opnemen met de endocrinoloog daar in het Hoge Noorden.

http://www.umcg.net 

De endocrinoloog houdt zich bezig met het voorkomen en genezen van hormoonaandoeningen en stofwisselingsziekten en het verminderen van de klachten die deze aandoeningen en ziekten veroorzaken. Naast de directe zorg voor patiënten met hormoonaandoeningen en stofwisselingsziekten, richt de afdeling zich ook op wetenschappelijk onderzoek, onderwijs aan artsen en studenten en informatie-uitwisseling met niet-medici. De afdeling Endocrinologie werkt nauw samen met andere ziekenhuizen en specialisten in de regio

----------


## Hague

Ik word binnenkort ook geopereerd, en als ik uw verhaal zo hoor kan ik niet wachten...eindelijk van die onrust en opvliegenheid af, lijkt mij heerlijk Omdat ik afgelopen juli een kleine Tia kreeg is mijn bloedruk opgemeten, die bleek 220 over 95 te zijn. Aan de bloeddrukverlagers en verdunners en maar afwachten. Na 6 weken ook maar eens gestopt met roken, hielp ook niets. Ik kreeg het toen ineens erg beneauwd en werd door de scan gehaald voor longfoto's. Omdat daar per ongeluk ook mijn nieren en bijnieren meegescand waren kwam men er achter dat ik een verdikking op één van mijn bijnieren heb. Vandaar de hoge bloeddruk en het vele plassen 's nachts.

Maar kent ook iemand het symptoon als erge dorst hebben? En vettoename in gezicht en op de buik? en verminderde eetlust? Ik hoor het graag!

----------


## meneereddie

> Ik word binnenkort ook geopereerd, en als ik uw verhaal zo hoor kan ik niet wachten...eindelijk van die onrust en opvliegenheid af, lijkt mij heerlijk Omdat ik afgelopen juli een kleine Tia kreeg is mijn bloedruk opgemeten, die bleek 220 over 95 te zijn. Aan de bloeddrukverlagers en verdunners en maar afwachten. Na 6 weken ook maar eens gestopt met roken, hielp ook niets. Ik kreeg het toen ineens erg beneauwd en werd door de scan gehaald voor longfoto's. Omdat daar per ongeluk ook mijn nieren en bijnieren meegescand waren kwam men er achter dat ik een verdikking op één van mijn bijnieren heb. Vandaar de hoge bloeddruk en het vele plassen 's nachts.
> 
> Maar kent ook iemand het symptoon als erge dorst hebben? En vettoename in gezicht en op de buik? en verminderde eetlust? Ik hoor het graag!


Hague,

Toen ik nog een Feo had, was mijn bloeddruk abnormaal hoog, ik had veel hoofdpijn, raar tintelend gevoel van binnen etc, etc..
Maar wat ik er ook bij had, was suikerziekte.
Daardoor had ik steeds dorst. En moest ik ook veel plassen.
Vraag of ze dat even willen controleren, dmv een dagcurve. Hormonen kunnen rare dingen met lichaam en geest doen. De schildklier kan door een (andere) overproducerende hormonenklier, ook van slag zijn, en daardoor kan er een stofwisselingsstoornis zijn. Dit kan de verdikkingen veroorzaken.
Dat kan, maar hoeft niet, het kan ook een andere oorzaak hebben.
Als ik een advies mag geven, drink water, veel water...Zorg ervoor dat je lichaam en nieren schoon blijven..

----------


## Iemie

http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syndroom_van_Cushing
Dag Hague,
Bovenstaande link brengt u bij syndroom van Cushing. Misschien interessant om te lezen nav vet toename in gezicht en op buik. 

Waar word u aan geopereerd? Is de verdikking op de bijnier een feochromocytoom?

Sterkte,

iemie

----------


## Iemie

Hoi Ed,

Ik had je wel even kunnen bedanken voor je antwoord. Bij deze....dankje wel!!
Ik was vorige week woe. bij de huisarts. Hij vindt het verhaal vd endocrinoloog ook........
wat wonderlijk. Hij zou bellen. Heeft hij gedaan maar endocrinoloog uit Alkmaar heeft nog geen bericht uit VUmc. VUmc-endocrinoloog mailde mij vrijd avond dat ik een afspraak met haar moet maken. Zij is nu op vakantie. Maar afspraak heb ik natuurlijk via balie gemaakt. Ik kan........12 januari komen. Ik kan eerder een telefonische afspraak maken. Maar dat vind ik zo waardeloos. 
Ik ga nu naar med. fitness. Naar mensendieck, omdat de fysiotherapeut mij zo nerveus vindt......... hij heeft gelijk. Ben vanmorgen naar dietiste geweest, ivm de candida- infectie. Ik voel mij BLUH.........
Dietiste gaat kijken of alles nog beter gecooordineerd kan worden. Ik slik metformine, maar t wordt niet gecontroleerd. Ook de bloedruk wordt niet meer gecontroleerd. Slik wel medicijnen. 
Ik was van plan het forum te verlaten........maar ik blijf voorlopig. 

Sacajawea....hoe was de vakantie en hoe is het met jOU?

Iedereen maar weer sterkte toe gewenst!!

iemie

----------


## Iemie

Hallo allemaal.
Ben benieuwd hoe met een ieder gaat. Met mij gaat t niet. Ik heb erg veel last van de schimmelinfectie. Als ik Daktarin-gel gebruik gaat t beter. Ik denk echter dat ik dat niet maar door kan slikken. 
Ik slik nu clonidine. (In samenspraak met de endocrinoloog uit A'dam gekregen.) Een bloeddrukverlager, die ook tegen transpireren is.
Ik voel mij ronduit "rot". Ik heb dat de internist gemaild. Ik kreeg een mail terug........
Morgen glucose laten meten. En as. do weer de bloeddruk laten meten, bij huisarts. 
De laatste keer met medicijnen was de bloeddruk 160/100.

Allemaal weer het beste. 
Iemie

----------


## meneereddie

> Hallo allemaal.
> Ben benieuwd hoe met een ieder gaat. Met mij gaat t niet. Ik heb erg veel last van de schimmelinfectie. Als ik Daktarin-gel gebruik gaat t beter. Ik denk echter dat ik dat niet maar door kan slikken. 
> Ik slik nu clonidine. (In samenspraak met de endocrinoloog uit A'dam gekregen.) Een bloeddrukverlager, die ook tegen transpireren is.
> Ik voel mij ronduit "rot". Ik heb dat de internist gemaild. Ik kreeg een mail terug........
> Morgen glucose laten meten. En as. do weer de bloeddruk laten meten, bij huisarts. 
> De laatste keer met medicijnen was de bloeddruk 160/100.
> 
> Allemaal weer het beste. 
> Iemie




Iemie,

Pro-biotisch drinken en eten, werk tegen schimmel in de mond, luchtpijp, en darmen.
Zoals de gezondheidsdrankjes die in de koelschappen van de supermarkt liggen.
Het is even een investering, want die flesjes zijn niet echt goedkoop, maar ze zijn wel uitstekend voor darmen, keel en mondholte.
Probeer het gewoon eens. Helpt het jou niet, dan schaadt het jou ook niet.
1 Slok gorgelen en door de mond spoelen, dan uitspugen, en de volgende slok doorslikken.
De eerste 3 dagen, 2 flesjes per dag.
Ik denk dat je na 3 a 4 dagen goed resultaat hebt. Misschien wel eerder.
Je zou eventueel 3 dagen voor dat je daarmee gaat beginnen, even twee keer per dag met verdunde waterstofperoxide kunnen spoelen, en gorgelen. Ik zou dat doen. 
Waterstofperoxide haal je bij de drogist voor 3 Euro, en dat is ook ongeveer de prijs van de pro-biotische drankjes. (Vivit of iets dergelijks)


Uiteraard geen melkproducten tot je nemen. 

Doe jezelf een plezier, en probeer het gewoon eens. Ik heb er een goed gevoel over.

----------


## jacky60

hallo allemaal,

al even niets meer laten horen. ik blijf problemen houden met mijn gezondheid. een aantal maanden geleden h

----------


## jacky60

had ik de hoop dat ze gevonden hadden waar mijn problemen vandaan zouden komen. maar na maanden gaat de internist het nu afdoen met het ligt aan je slechte conditie enz enz....

het hartbonzen in mijn hoofd is echt een drama..de hoge bloeddruk met medicijnen onder de knie. ik ben eigenlijk gewoon moedeloos weet ook niet meer waar ik aan moet kloppen. dus blijf ik maar door modderen!!!! ik werk gewoon,mijn huishouden, mijn honden en verder kan ik alles wel doen. maar als je bij mij naar binnen kijkt kan ik me zooooo rot voelen.....balen hoor!!!!!! ik hoop dat het met jullie goed gaat!!

groetjes van jacky

----------


## Iemie

Hallo,
Ed, jij weet niet voor hoeveel euro's ik aan probiotica geslikt heb.... Op advies van een dietiste, die via een orthomoleculair dietiste adviezen heeft ingewonnen. Omdat de reguliere middelen niet helpen. Er is oa een middel van 40 euro per 30 zakjes. Ik moet 2zakjes op een dag nemen. Ik gebruik het nu ruim 4 weken, resultaat.........niet. 
Op advies van internist suiker laten prikken. 6,5......dus te hoog. Terwijl ik metformine slik. Ook cholesterol is te hoog. En bloeddruk is te hoog. Er is geen duidelijke coordinator. Moet 12-01 naar Internist VUmc.

----------


## Iemie

.....verkeerde knopje aangeraakt.........!
Ik voel mij.......even onrustig als op de dag dat ik op het forum verscheen. Met de onrust heb ik nu pijn in mijn spieren, botten. Door mijn hele lichaam. Kan 's ochtends bijna niet opstaan. Gebruik nu tramadol en paracetamol als pijnstillers. 

Jacky, ik durf bijna arrogant te zeggen dat ik denk dat ik weet hoe jij je voelt. 
Sinds de drie jaren dat ik mij zo ellendig voel zijn er alleen maar medicijnen bij gekomen. Maar ik weet niet wat de meerwaarde is. 
Ik voel mij moedeloos. Er zijn al zoveel strohalmen afgebroken.
Ed, ik bedank jou wel voor jou meedenken, je tips etc!!

Iedereen maar weer heel sterkte!!........clichee....gezondheid in 2011!!!!
Iemie

----------


## Iemie

Hallo,
Inmiddels geveld door de spierpijnen. Speciaal de spieren in mijn nek (slikklachten, kaakklachten), bovenarmen, onderrug, bovenbenen deden, ja deden erge pijn. 
Huisarts kwam. Vermoedde griep of spierreuma. Mijn klachten en het feit dat de bezinking in mijn bloed te hoog was, geven de diagnose: spierreuma. Ben gisteren met 15mg Prednisolon begonnen. 's Avonds had ik al veel minder pijn........ Ik loop al veel beter. 
Ik voel mij wel heel gammel. Ben ook wel geschrokken van de diagnose spierreuma. 
Hoop binnenkort een gesprek met de huisarts hierover te hebben.
Assistente huisarts zei......Stel je voor dat je daar al zo lang je klachten van hebt?
Tja.........

Groet, iemie

----------


## silver

> Dag Silver,
> 
> Ik ben Ed, en sta op deze site vermeld als meneereddie.
> Ik ben, zoals vele anderen, geopereerd aan mijn bijnier.
> Daar groeide een tumor uit, iets groter dan een tennisbal, en deze zijn in juli 2008 weggehaald. (bijnier met tumor)
> 
> Ik moet helaas toegeven, dat de nazorg (die er niet is) zéér waardeloos is, maar de periodieke nacontrole prima.
> 
> Er wordt vanuit ziekenhuizen en de artsenpraktijk totaal niet beseft welke impact de operatie heeft op de cliënt. 
> ...


Hoi Ed, 
Het wegnemen van mijn feo is nu bijna een jaar geleden en sindsdien voel ik me slecht! ik voel me constant zwak, bibberig mijn slaappatroon is helemaal in de war. Ik slaap heel veel en bvb een douche nemen is al een zware inspanning voor mij. Het is waarschijnlijk niet te begrijpen, maar ik mis mijn feo! de aanvallen die ik daardoor had waren zeer lastig maar daarnaast kon ik alles doen. Ik was een zeer actief persoon en daar is nu niets meer van over. Ik ben ondertussen terug onder de scan geweest ter controle en alles zag er inorde uit. hartonderzoek en bloedonderzoeken gehad en alles is ok, maar zo voel ik me helemaal niet! 
sinds twee maanden weer hoofdpijn en een blinde vlek in mijn gezichtsveld. 
Volgende week EEG en binnen vijf weken een MRI hersenscan en controle scan feo.
Hoe gaat het met jou? Hoe voel jij je sinds je feo operatie?

mvg Silver

----------


## meneereddie

Dag Silver,

Voor mij is het nu 2,5 jaar geleden dat ik geopereerd ben. 
Sindsdien heb ik vele aandoeningen gehad, zoals: huiduitslag, jeuk, slapeloosheid, snellere vermoeidheid, minder fut/zin om het huishouden oid te doen, etc. 
Maar daar heb ik mij doorheen geslagen, door gewoonweg door te gaan.
Wat ook meetelt, is dat mijn lichaam, ontzettend moest wennen, aan het feit, dat er minder hormonen geproduceerd werden. Andere hormoonproducerende klieren nemen het wel over, maar niet volledig.
Ik voel mij rustiger, beter, prettiger, gevoeliger, dan tijdens het leven met een Feo.

Is jouw schildklier al eens onderzocht?

Groetjes,

----------


## Iemie

Hallo Ed,
Inmiddels heb ik ruim 4 weken prednisolon geslikt. Ik mocht woensdag van 15mg naar 12,5mg. De pijn gaat op en neer. In de ochtend is het heel vervelend. 
Ik vraag mij af of het verwijderen vd bijnier (nov. 2009) en de spierreuma met elkaar in verband staat. Ik kan daar niets over vinden en ik heb het ook niet aan de huisarts gevraagd. 
Ik richt deze reactie aan jou, Ed, omdat ik weet dat jij in de medische wereld zit. 
Misschien weet jij wat meer over deze materie? 

Ed, jij bent toch wel blij dat jouw bijnier, en het feochromocytoom weg zijn. Jij voelt je over t algemeen toch veel beter, heb ik begepen. 

Iedereen maar weer sterkte toegewenst!

Iemie

----------


## meneereddie

> Hallo Ed,
> Inmiddels heb ik ruim 4 weken prednisolon geslikt. Ik mocht woensdag van 15mg naar 12,5mg. De pijn gaat op en neer. In de ochtend is het heel vervelend. 
> Ik vraag mij af of het verwijderen vd bijnier (nov. 2009) en de spierreuma met elkaar in verband staat. Ik kan daar niets over vinden en ik heb het ook niet aan de huisarts gevraagd. 
> Ik richt deze reactie aan jou, Ed, omdat ik weet dat jij in de medische wereld zit. 
> Misschien weet jij wat meer over deze materie? 
> 
> Ed, jij bent toch wel blij dat jouw bijnier, en het feochromocytoom weg zijn. Jij voelt je over t algemeen toch veel beter, heb ik begepen. 
> 
> Iedereen maar weer sterkte toegewenst!
> ...


Iemie,

De algehele na-operatieve periode is voor mij ook geen gouden tijd hoor..
Ik heb vele maanden slapeloosheid gehad, (lichamelijke en geestelijke ge-(ont)wenning) de huid van scheenbenen zien er niet uit, (waarschijnlijk corticosteroïden tekort)(soms ook rug en zij) pijnlijke steken in been boven knie, (heeft met bloedvaten te maken) mijn uithoudingsvermogen is iets minder geworden, en mijn kracht ook. Maar dat laatste kan ook zijn, omdat ik bijna 47 jaar ben. (...) 

Spierreuma, oftewel Polymyalgia Rheumathica, heeft naar mijn mening niets te maken met het verwijderen van een bijnier met tumor. Ik heb gezocht, gelezen, en er niets over kunnen vinden.
Wel kan ik een persoonlijk verband leggen, tussen een Feo, en spierspanning door Adrenalinegehalte. 
Continu teveel adrenaline in het lichaam, zorgt voor een constante lichte gespannenheid der spieren en een vrijwel ononderbroken scherpte van geest en reactievermogen. Dus het lichaam is vrijwel altijd in een niet ontspannen fase.
Daardoor kan het zijn dat je bepaalde aandoeningen niet merkt, ook al zijn deze al wel aanwezig, en besef je deze pas, wanneer de Feo weg is.

Helpt vet tegen reuma? Het is niet wetenschappelijk bewezen, maar meervoudige onverzadigde vetten lijken remmend te werken op verschillende vormen van ontstekingsreuma. 
Mogelijk werken deze vetten ook bij pijn en stijfheid door artrose en fibromyalgie. 

Dus eet heerlijke moddervette vis..

Een stukje van het Reumafonds: 

Als u polymyalgia rheumatica (PMR) heeft, krijgt u last van spierpijn en stijfheid in uw nek, schouders of bekken. De ziekte gaat eigenlijk altijd over, maar dat kan wel 2 tot 3 jaar duren. Polymyalgia rheumatica komt bijna alleen voor bij mensen boven de 50 jaar. Vrouwen krijgen het twee keer zo vaak als mannen. Polymyalgia rheumatica wordt ook wel spierreuma genoemd.


KLIK

Groetjes,

----------


## Iemie

Dag Ed,

Dank je wel voor je reactie. 
Ik had een en ander ook gevonden op Internet. Ik had nog nooit van spierreuma gehoord. Ik vermoed ook dat het niets met de verwijderde bijnier (in nov. 2009) te maken heeft. 
Maar zoals jij schrijft het constant teveel aan adrenaline en daardoor teveel spierspanning, lijkt bij mij wel aanwezig te zijn. Dat de bezinking te hoog was, is natuurlijk een feit. De bezinking is door het gebruik van de predenisolon wel gedaald. 
De pijn is echter nog zeer wisselend. Het transpireren is weer erger. De depressieve gevoelens zijn weer erger. Kan allemaal van de prednisolon komen, heb ik begrepen. 
Ik slaap ook heel slecht. Ik vraag mij af wie mij helpen kan. Welke arts? Huisarts heeft mij naar internist verwezen. Internist zou mij afgelopen do. of vrijd opbellen. Is niet gebeurd. Psychiater zegt dat depressieve gevoelens vd prednisolon komen. En de prednisolon moet ik nemen voor de spierreuma.............
Ik heb weer/nog veel onrust in mijn lijf. Ik word 's nachts vaak wakker met zweten/hartkloppingen. 
Jammer Ed, dat jij toch zo veel nawerking van de verwijdering vh feochromocytoom hebt. Ik hoop echter toch wel dat jij de onrust die jij voor- dien had kwijt bent! Ik vind pijn heel vervelend, maar de onrust vind ik vreselijk!
Groet, iemie

----------


## meneereddie

Dag Iemie,

Vraag,

Had jij al in deze mate last van depressiviteit, vóór dat je met de Prednisolon begon?

Onrust kan ook aanwezig zijn, omdat er iets in je lichaam aan de gang is, en jouw lichaam en hersenen niet goed weten wat het is, en wat ermee te doen. Dat kan van de Spierreuma komen. 
Het kan ook door een verminderde productie komen, van één of meerdere bepaalde bijnierhormonen. 

Onrust kan aanwezig zijn, doordat er iets is, dat er niet hoort te zijn, maar kan tevens ook aanwezig zijn, juist doordat er iets niet is, dat er wel hoort te zijn.
Maar ook neurologische en lichamelijke ontwenning en gewenning kunnen in bijna alle klachten een grote rol spelen in de vorm van onrust, energie te veel, of te kort, etc.

Is er ergens in jouw lichaam, continu pijn, of zeer regelmatig pijn aanwezig?

De onrust die jij ervaart, is dat in jouw hele lichaam, of in bepaalde delen van jouw lichaam, of neurologisch?



Groetjes,

----------


## Iemie

Dag Ed,
Ik had wel last van depressiviteit. Dat is gelijk met het heftige transpireren begonnen, enkele jaren geldeden. Ik ben daar toch wel erg gevoelig voor. De prednisolon lijkt het echter erger gemaakt te hebben. Ben ook erg emotioneel, huil om het minst geringste........ Ik heb regelmatig hoofdpijn pijn in mijn nek en in mijn bovenbenen.
Ik heb net weer geprobeerd om een afspraak met de internist te maken(op advies vd huisarts). De internist heeft het heel druk, aldus de assistente. Het is verstandig om de huisarts te laten bellen. Assistente huisarts gaat nu proberen een afspraak met de internist/endocrinoloog te maken. 
Ik vind het erg lastig om zo afhankelijk van de artsen te zijn. Maar ipv dat ik mij beter voel, voel ik mij slechter. 
Ik weet eigenlijk niet zo goed, wat jij met neurologische onrust bedoeld, Ed.

Dank voor jouw inspanning!

Groet, iemie

----------


## meneereddie

Iemie,


Dat je huilt om het minst geringste, is niet zo raar.
Door alles dat jij hebt meegemaakt, en nog meemaakt, is dit een normale reactie.

Je emotie de vrije loop laten gaan, kan zeer goed helpen om de depressiviteit te verminderen, of zelfs te laten verdwijnen.

Ik zou aan de arts vragen, om de Prednisolon vanaf heden, af te bouwen, tot uiteindelijk nihil. 

De pijn in je hoofd, nek en bovenbenen, kan vanuit je nek komen, maar ook vanuit je bekken, maar kan ook komen, doordat de bloeddoorstroming niet optimaal is. 

Met neurologische onrust, bedoel ik dat je tot in bed, en misschien wel tot in je slaap, vol met gedachten blijft zitten. Je denkt hieraan, je denkt daaraan, je denkt er nog wet bij, en nog wat, en nog wat, en allemaal denk je het in het zelfde tijdsbestek. 
Het lukt met pijn en moeite om alles iedere keer weer op een rijtje te zetten.

Maar neurologische onrust, kan ook betekenen, dat je zenuwbanen voelt tintelen, of pijn voelt doen.

Laatste vraagje, voorlopig...

Ben je al eens bij een vaatspecialist geweest, ivm de bloedvaten in (onder andere) je benen? 


Groetjes,

----------


## ballade

Hallo Ed,

vorig jaar is er na een Ct en MRI in het AMC vastgesteld dat ik een bijniertumor heb, de afmeting valt binnen de wed om operationeel te verwijderen (dan heb ik het over 2mm in omtrek). Ik heb vandaag geprobeerd mijn HA te vragen om een exacte naam en afmeting zodat ik dat kon doorgeven aan je.Helaas kon ze mij deze niet geven.

Al jaren heb ik depressive schommelingen(laag serotoninegehalte is gemeten) en angstaanvallen en Hypothyroide. Mijn bijnieren hebben de neiging om s,morgens erg rustig aan te doen en s,avonds een hoge cortisol af te geven. De schommelingen overdag heb ik laten meten via het Lab en verder heb ik een speeksektest gedaan met een afname van 4 verschillende tijden.

Ik heb aan de linker kant van mijn hoofd, schouders , arm en rug erg veel pijn wat lijkt op brandende onstoken spieren. Mijn Linkeroogbol is rood en de oogarts gaf mij Duratears, nu dat helpt niets.
Ik vermoed dat er en Hypofyseprobleem is. Ook omdat ik zo,n druk heb op die plek. Of misschien wel spierreuma zoals boven geschreven ( morgen ga ik lab prikken)


Vorig jaar ben ik onder behandeling van een hormoon arts begonnen met hydrocortison en ik klom wat omhoog psychisch en lichaamlijk.


Ik had zelf de indruk dat de HC overgedoseerd was omdat ik begon te schokken in mijn hoofd in de avond, geen arts die hier ervaring mee heeft.Deze schokken zijn bijna verleden tijd.

Mijn lichaam ontspand zich ook niet.

Jij bent geholpen in een Rotterdams ziekenhuis was deze arts gespecialiseerd in bijniertumoren ( ik heb denk ik een andere tumor heb dan jij hebt want feochromosytoom heb ik niet horen vallen, maar met inlezen kom ik geen andere bijniertumoren tegen).

Wat was voor jou de reden om te opereren.

Waren jou klachten vergelijkbaar met die van mij ( globaal).

Ik ga mij verder inlezen in deze Topic, maar omdat ik vandaag mailde en je vroeg of ik mijn vragen hier wilde stellen, heb ik gereageerd.

Dank je alvast en een fijne avond groetjes Monique

----------


## meneereddie

> Hallo Ed,
> 
> vorig jaar is er na een Ct en MRI in het AMC vastgesteld dat ik een bijniertumor heb, de afmeting valt binnen de wed om operationeel te verwijderen (dan heb ik het over 2mm in omtrek). Ik heb vandaag geprobeerd mijn HA te vragen om een exacte naam en afmeting zodat ik dat kon doorgeven aan je.Helaas kon ze mij deze niet geven.
> 
> Al jaren heb ik depressive schommelingen(laag serotoninegehalte is gemeten) en angstaanvallen en Hypothyroide. Mijn bijnieren hebben de neiging om s,morgens erg rustig aan te doen en s,avonds een hoge cortisol af te geven. De schommelingen overdag heb ik laten meten via het Lab en verder heb ik een speeksektest gedaan met een afname van 4 verschillende tijden.
> 
> Ik heb aan de linker kant van mijn hoofd, schouders , arm en rug erg veel pijn wat lijkt op brandende onstoken spieren. Mijn Linkeroogbol is rood en de oogarts gaf mij Duratears, nu dat helpt niets.
> Ik vermoed dat er en Hypofyseprobleem is. Ook omdat ik zo,n druk heb op die plek. Of misschien wel spierreuma zoals boven geschreven ( morgen ga ik lab prikken)
> 
> ...


================================================== ==========


Dag Monique,

Fijn dat je hier gereageerd hebt.

Je omschrijft veel klachten, die allemaal verband kunnen hebben met een hormoonstoornis.

De klachten die jij omschrijft, kan ik persoonlijk niet direct koppelen aan een Feochromosytoom. (bijniertumor) Maar uitsluiten kan ik dat ook zeker niet. Ieder lichaam reageert weer op een eigen manier op tekortkomingen, of overproductie.

Dat jij denkt dat jouw klachten in verband staan met jouw hypofyse, vind ik niet raar, want de hypofyse is ook een hormoonproducent. (oa)
En hormonen kunnen hele rare dingen met een menselijk lichaam doen.
Spierreuma geloof ik niet direct in, gezien de omschrijving die jij hierboven gaf.

Wat betreft mijn toenmalige klachten, kan ik je zeggen dat ik zeer regelmatig een rotgevoel in m'n borst had, dat tintelend en drukkend aanvoelde, maar eerlijk gezegd moeilijk te omschrijven is.
Ook had ik zeer regelmatig zware hartkloppingen, vooral na het avondeten, en op bed.
Bonkende hoofdpijnen die vaak tot zeer vaak op kwamen zetten, altijd een te hoge bloeddruk, met pieken van 260 bovendruk, en 160 onderdruk, terwijl de pols altijd laag bleef met een waarde van +/- 75.
Ook had ik altijd een euforisch gevoel, alsof ik de hele wereld aankon, en m'n humeur schommelde zeer dikwijls van vrolijk en blij, tot een minuut later naar een ouwe sacherijn. Tevens had ik destijds ook suikerziekte, en zelfs dat is over gegaan na verwijdering van de bijnier met tumor. Ik moest ook altijd zweten, en had het altijd warm.

Om mijn verhalen te lezen, moet je *hier* beginnen. 

Klik hier voor een foto van mijn bijniertumor. 

Klik hier voor een andere foto van mijn bijniertumor.

Is jouw suikergehalte al eens gemeten? (dagcurve, of tweedaagse curve)
Is jouw bloeddruk al eens gemeten? (4 x per dag)
Is jouw urine al onderzocht?
Is jouw bloed al onderzocht?

Je schreef dat je pijn hebt aan de linkerkant van je hoofd, schouder, rug en arm.
Dat kan zijn omdat je al een poos niet meer ontspannen bent.
Het kan ook door een verstoorde zenuw komen, maar zo'n pijn zou je waarschijnlijk wel herkennen. Ik denk zelf dat het een vorm van overbelasting van spierwerking is.
Als je een hormoonstoornis hebt, krijgt je lichaam continu een onjuiste hoeveelheid hormonen. Dat is vaak te veel, maar kan in sommige gevallen ook te weinig zijn.
Maar ervanuitgaand dat jouw lichaam regelmatig teveel van een bepaald hormoon krijgt, is het zeer goed mogelijk dat jouw spieren continu min of meer gespannen zijn. En dat kan resulteren in pijn.

De arts/internist die mij en mijn urine heeft onderzocht, en de tumor heeft ontdekt bij mij, werkt in het Vlietland ziekenhuis in Schiedam, maar haar naam ben ik kwijt, maar kan dat wel voor je opzoeken als je wil.
In het EMC te Rotterdam ben ik geopereerd. De totale opname heeft ongeveer 6 weken geduurd. 


Groetjes,

----------


## meneereddie

> Hallo Ed,
> Dank je alvast en een fijne avond groetjes Monique


Sorry dat ik niet eerder gereageerd heb, maar ik heb nachtdiensten gehad.
Ik werk alleen maar in de nachten namelijk. 

Ik verneem graag van je.

Groetjes,

----------


## Iemie

Dag Ed,
Weer bedankt voor je reactie! Jij hebt t er wel druk mee!! De pijnen wisselen bij mij. Gisteren kon ik bijna niet lopen. Zo stijf waren bovenbenen en was mijn rug. Nadat ik een poosje gezeten heb, lijkt t net of mijn spieren in mijn benen(ad achterkant) tekort zijn.....) Ik wissel de pijnstillers af. Ibubrofen en Tramadol. 
Op mijn lippen heb ik weer veel candida. Daar gebruik op advies van de kaakchirug nu Chloorhexidine voor. As. dinsdag moet ik weer naar kaakchirurg. Als de Chloorhexidine niet helpt gaat hij de hulp vd internist inroepen.......... De chloorhexidine doet niets.
Ik heb vrijdag een schriftelijke uitnodiging van de internist/endocrinoloog gekregen. Afspraak van 1 1/2 uur, op 15 maart. Eerst word ik door co-assistent onderzocht en daarna door de arts zelf.
Wat denk jij dat een vaatspecialist voor mij zou kunnen doen? 

Ed, heel hartelijk bedankt dat jij zo MEEDENKT!!! Jij bent een reuze steun!!

Hartelijke groeten,

Iemie

----------


## Agnes574

Ik leef met jullie mee zeg... wat maken jullie veel mee zég!!
Héél veel sterkte!!!

Xx Ag

----------


## meneereddie

> Dag Ed,
> Weer bedankt voor je reactie! Jij hebt t er wel druk mee!! De pijnen wisselen bij mij. Gisteren kon ik bijna niet lopen. Zo stijf waren bovenbenen en was mijn rug. Nadat ik een poosje gezeten heb, lijkt t net of mijn spieren in mijn benen(ad achterkant) tekort zijn.....) Ik wissel de pijnstillers af. Ibubrofen en Tramadol. 
> Op mijn lippen heb ik weer veel candida. Daar gebruik op advies van de kaakchirug nu Chloorhexidine voor. As. dinsdag moet ik weer naar kaakchirurg. Als de Chloorhexidine niet helpt gaat hij de hulp vd internist inroepen.......... De chloorhexidine doet niets.
> Ik heb vrijdag een schriftelijke uitnodiging van de internist/endocrinoloog gekregen. Afspraak van 1 1/2 uur, op 15 maart. Eerst word ik door co-assistent onderzocht en daarna door de arts zelf.
> Wat denk jij dat een vaatspecialist voor mij zou kunnen doen? 
> 
> Ed, heel hartelijk bedankt dat jij zo MEEDENKT!!! Jij bent een reuze steun!!
> 
> Hartelijke groeten,
> ...


Iemie,

Een vaatspecialist onderzoekt hoe het met de bloedvaten is gesteld, op de door jou aangegeven plaatsen.
In dit geval jouw benen. Je zei dat het voelt alsof jouw beenspieren wat tekort zijn, nadat je een poosje hebt gezeten. 
Ik begrijp ongeveer wat jij bedoelt, en denk dat dit met de vaten te maken heeft. Beetje beknellend gevoel?
Zit jij vaak op een harde stoel of zitting? Je kunt een verwijzing naar een vaatspecialist vragen. Deze kan een echo van je benen maken. 
Doe jij strek oefeningen op de grond?

Hoe is het met de huid van je benen? 
Uitslag, jeuk, vlekken, korsten, of gewoon niets van dat?

Wat de Candida in de mond betreft, blijf ik waterstofperoxide een goed middel vinden. Je kunt het zoveel of weinig verdunnen als je wil, als het maar wel enigszins verdunt wordt. Probeer het eens. Gewoon, een klein beetje verdunnen, en met een wattenstaafje de lippen aan de binnen-en buitenkant insmeren. (bij wijze van test eerst een klein stukje) (niet doorslikken)


Ik hoop dat je dinsdag 15 maart een stuk wijzer wordt, en vraag dan meteen of zij kunnen bepalen of je teveel of te weinig van bepaalde hormonen hebt. 



Groetjes,

----------


## meneereddie

> Hallo Ed,
> 
> Ik ga mij verder inlezen in deze Topic, maar omdat ik vandaag mailde en je vroeg of ik mijn vragen hier wilde stellen, heb ik gereageerd.
> 
> Dank je alvast en een fijne avond groetjes Monique



Wat ik je ben vergeten te vragen Monique, is of jouw schildklier al onderzocht is.
Hypothyreoïdie is een tekort aan schildklierhormonen.


Groetjes,

----------


## ballade

Hallo Ed,

sorry dat ik wat laat ben, maar ik was weg het weekend en gisteren heb ik de Endocrynoloog aan de telefoon gehad.
Ik heb een Incidentaloom en heb een CT, MRI en een Metanefrinefunctie vorig jaar gehad.

Ik heb een urinetest en bloedtest ondergaan en mijn schildklierwaardes op het moment waren wat verlaagd.
Ik voel mij echt niet goed, en de Endo adviseere een Neuroloog een OOgarts en eind maart nadat ik de CT heb gehad een uitgebreid onderzoek. Volgens hem heb ik niet de klassieke klachten bij een hypofyse probleem, maar het kan geen kwaad om toch alles eens goed te gaan bekijken. Mag wel he na 13 jaar je hondsberoerd voelen.
Van narigheid ben ik naar een Arts die gespecialiseerd is in Hormonen gegaan dus de alternatieve kant van de specialsisten.
Vrijdag avond stikte ik bijna door een prikkel in mijn keel ik had niets gegeten of gedronken, schrok mij rot. gebeurd wel vaker.
Mijn oog bleef vorige week in een verkrampte houding staan, doodeng door die hoofdpijn denk je wel aan wat ergere dingen.

Maar goed Ed ik ga alles ondergaan en eerlijk gezegt heb ik geen hoop meer dat iemand mij helpt, ik heb al zo vaak gehoord gaat u maar aan de AD of naar een Psych. En geloof me deze behandelaars weten niet wat ze met mij aanmoeten en zeggen dat het hormonaal is, erg tegenstrijdig.
Zelfs de Tumor vond mijn Huisarts een vergezocht iets en dreigde dat als ik mij daar verder onrustig over zou maken ik op de Psychiatrische afdeling in het zekenhuis zou komen, dat was al eerder gebeurd en was mijn eigen schuld. Helaas vergat hij even dat ik daar gelegen heb om te detoxineren van medicatie die hij voorgeschreven had, omdat ik angstaanvallen had. Ik kon hier niet tegen, mens wat was ik ziek en hij maar zeggen dat is je eiegn schuld.

Dit is even in het kort wat er speelt en oja ik heb een heel lieve HA nu.

Groetjes Monique
Wat fijn dat er mensen zijn die je willen helpen zoals jullie/jij

----------


## meneereddie

Hier nog wat hormoonklieren informatie.
Dit is zeer interessant voor iedereen.

Klik HIER.

Of klik HIER.

Of klik HIER.



Groetjes,

----------


## daantje21

Ik ben normaal gesproken niet iemand die iets op een forum zet, maar medio september-februari heb ik een ontzettend stressvolle periode gehad en na jaren gezond te zijn geweest toch weer een operatie moeten ondergaan. Ik heb in die tijd veel steun gezocht op internet en toen vooral veel gehad aan t gewoon lezen van andermans verhalen met name op dit forum. Nu ben ik alweer een paar weken genezen verklaard en heb mn periode van euforie achter de rug en merk dat internet en feochomocytoom ineens weer achter me worden gelaten..al t andere om me heen is weer belangrijk! Er kwam een medicity nieuwsbrief voorbij, waardoor ik weer eens inlogde en dan zie je dat sommige mensen actief blijven en hierbij ook andere mensen helpen en adviseren. Bijvoorbeeld Ed, die al zo lang op dit forum actief is en iedereen begeleid, Echt respect!
Dit wilde ik gewoon even kwijt!

groetjes,
Daantje

----------


## meneereddie

Iemie, Ballade, en Daantje,

Hartelijk bedankt voor jullie lieve complimenteuze reacties.

Ik vind het fijn om te doen, en om andere mensen te helpen waar ik kan.

Een forumsite zoals deze, levert vaak meer informatie op, dan een bezoek bij de huisarts.

En specialisten gebruiken vaak termen en woorden, die de meeste cliënten niet begrijpen.

Je kunt al met enige voorkennis naar een behandelaar toe stappen.

Nogmaals, bedankt voor de fijne woorden.


Groetjes,

----------


## ballade

Hallo Ed,

ik denk dat het niet vaak genoeg gezegt kan worden tegen mensen zoals jij en je collega,s.

Groetjes Monique

----------


## meneereddie

> Hallo Ed,
> 
> ik denk dat het niet vaak genoeg gezegt kan worden tegen mensen zoals jij en je collega,s.
> 
> Groetjes Monique


Ik werk in de zorgsector Monique, en ben alleen op dit forum bezig.
Wel heb ik de mogelijkheid om m'n collega's om raad te vragen, en een bevriende arts, wat overigens slechts één maal is voorgekomen.


Groetjes,

----------


## Iemie

Hallo Ed,
Ik heb geen plekken etc. op mijn benen. Het is hoofdzakelijk de stijfheid en de pijn. Inmiddels is er pijn vanuit mijn rug, trekt over mijn li. bil naar mijn been. 's Morgens op zn ergst. Ik neem na het opstaan 400mg Ibuprofen. Soms helpt het. Ben naar fysiotherapeut geweest, omdat vermoed werd dat het mijn SI-gewricht was dat opspeelt. 
Inmiddels slik ik ruim 2 maanden Prednison. Ik word steeds depressiever. 
De klachten die ik had toen ik op dit forum kwam(2007), nemen toe. En er zijn klachten bij gekomen. Ik kwam op het forum omdat er vermoeden was van feochromocytoom.
Ed, heb jij tips die ik mee kan nemen volgende week dinsdag de 15de maart, wanneer ik naar de internist moet. Ik merk wel dat het inmiddels veel moeite kost om bij een specialist te komen. 
Het feit dat ik naar het VUMC ben geweest heeft voor mij totaal geen meerwaarde gehad. De behandelende arts, aardige vrouw overigens, concludeerde dat mijn klachten vd overgang komen. Ik mocht een paar maanden clonidine slikken. Maar omdat ik spierreuma kreeg, moest ik daar vd huisarts weer mee stoppen. Coordinatie van de medicijnen is er ............nauwelijks. 
Ik heb vaak een "hoge bloeddrukgevoel". Transpireer veel. 's Avonds is mijn gezicht vaak knalrood. Voordat ik transpireer word ik ook heel rood, in mn gezicht en mn nek. 
Bedankt alvast!
Iedereen het allerbeste toegewenst!!
iemie

----------


## meneereddie

Hoi Iemie,

Ik weet het, weer een late reactie..

Wat de tips betreft, kan ik weinig betekenen voor je.
Dat rode hoofd, en het zweten, is het volgens jou mogelijk dat het door de Prednison kan komen, of was het al eerder aanwezig. 
Prednison kan namelijk hele rare dingen doen met de mens.


Je moet wel de internist vragen, of de diversiteiten van aandoeningen, 
door een allergie kunnen komen.
Ik heb met trefwoorden even gezocht, en heb oa dit gevonden, mbt allergische reacties. 

Klik hier om naar de site te gaan. Een aantal bovenvermelde aandoeningen die jij omschreef, komen hier in terug.

De naam en de link van de therapeut kun je aanklikken. Of klik hier. 

En dit is een behandelingsvorm. Klik hier.

Iets beters kan ik op dit moment niet bedenken, en vinden.

Klik wel even op de linkjes hierboven...misschien levert het wat op.

Groetjes,

----------


## meneereddie

> ================================================== ==========
> 
> 
> Dag Monique,
> 
> De arts/internist die mij en mijn urine heeft onderzocht, en de tumor heeft ontdekt bij mij, werkt in het Vlietland ziekenhuis in Schiedam, maar haar naam ben ik kwijt, maar kan dat wel voor je opzoeken als je wil.
> In het EMC te Rotterdam ben ik geopereerd. De totale opname heeft ongeveer 6 weken geduurd. 
> 
> 
> Groetjes,


Toch maar even gekeken in m'n dossier.

De internist die mij ontzettend goed geholpen heeft, heet dr. Wybenga.

Groetjes,

----------


## ballade

Thanks Ed,

groetjes Monique

----------


## meneereddie

> Op mijn lippen heb ik weer veel candida. Daar gebruik op advies van de kaakchirug nu Chloorhexidine voor. As. dinsdag moet ik weer naar kaakchirurg. Als de Chloorhexidine niet helpt gaat hij de hulp vd internist inroepen.......... De chloorhexidine doet niets.Iemie


Iemie,

Misschien eens een ander middel proberen?
Itraconazol is ook tegen vele schimmels. Ook in de mond.
Klik hier eens om de omschrijving te lezen.

Groetjes,

----------


## ballade

Hallo Iemie,

ik lees even mee als je het niet erg vind.

Als een candida zich uit bovenop het lichaam zit de haard meestal in je darmen. Met vele gevolgen van dien.

Ik heb zelf een heel zware candida infectie gehad en onze dochter ook, we zijn er nu door een dieet en supplemeneten vanaf.

Als je wil kun je ven kijken op deze site. De Forumbeheerster Marja is denk ik wel het deskundig over de Candida.

http://hormonaledisbal.forum2go.nl/?...f27eeefba25360

Succes Monique

http://hormonaledisbal.forum2go.nl/?...f27eeefba25360

----------


## Iemie

Hallo Monique en Ed,
Bedankt voor jullie meedenken!! Ik wacht even de reactie vd internist af. 
Ik slik inmiddels 10mg prednisolon. Ik krijg steeds meer pijn. Pijn trekt vd rug naar linkerbil, naar mijn hele been. Ook het rechter been gaat meedoen met de pijn. 
Moet nu 4 xdaags 2 paracetamollen 500mg nemen. Ibuprofen gaat niet goed met prednisolon. Inmiddels heb ik een dik gezicht en krijg ik daar steeds meer opmerkingen over......... Ik weet dat het een bijwerking vd prednison is. maar nu de pijn erger wordt en mn gezicht dikker wordt, voel ik mij steeds ellendiger.

----------


## Iemie

Ben er zeker niet goed bij..... Maar t berichtje werd te snel verstuurd. Natuurlijk vind ik t PRIMA dat mensen lezen, meedenken, raad geven, Monique!
Ik kom er zelf niet uit. En ik heb de indruk dat de artsen er ook niet uit komen. 
De huisarts zei laatst, dat het leek of ik niet beter wil worden. Ik weet dat het voor hem heel lastig is. 

Monique, welke voedingsmiddelen mocht jij NIET hebben tijdens het Candida-dieet? Welke voedings-supplementen slikte jij? Was het op advies van een dieetist? Werd jouw probleem onderkend door de reguliere artsen? 
Het is bij mij 2 maal door reguliere artsen onderzocht en twee maal is candida albicans geconstateerd.

Elke tip is weer welkom!

Bedankt!!

Sterkte,

iemie

----------


## ballade

Iemie ik weet niet of het op dit Forum uitgelegd kan/mag worden.

Maar ik volgde idd een speciaal dieet met afgestemde supplementen. 
Ik was al zo lang vreselijk ziek en de reguliere artsen reageerden net zoals jou arts het komt er op neer dat het tussen je oren zit, en dit heb jij te aanvaarden omdat zij niet de kennis hebben.

Onze dochter werkt in het Alkmaars Medisch Centrum en daar testen de Inernisten wel op Candida.

Op Harvard krijgen de artsen in opleiding standaard een pakket Orthomoleculaire geneeskunde.

Ik ben onder behandeling bij een Orth. Mol Arts en had vele tekorten die in een labaratorium in Bunnik geprikt waren en gemeten.

Ook op cellulair niveau. alleen bloedbeelden geven niet de juiste waarden aan.

Je mag mij ook prive mailen.
[email protected]

En anders vraag maar hoor!!!!

Groetjes Monique

----------


## Agnes574

Ballade,
Je mag dit op het forum uitleggen hoor  :Wink:

----------


## ballade

Oke Agnes, 

dank je!!

Ik wacht wel af, wat Iemie of anderen nog te vragen hebben.

Gr Monique

----------


## Iemie

Dag Monique,
Hoe is het eigenlijk met jou? Jouw klachten zijn toch ook heel vervelend! 
Ik ben onder behandeling in het MCA, Alkmaar. De internist heeft een paar geleden mijn imuunsysteem onderzocht. Dat was goed, dus kon ik geen Candida hebben........ Huisarts constateerde na onderzoek dat er wel Candida was. Toen n kaakchirurg. Die constateerde t zelfde. Ik heb veel reguliere -en alternatieve middelen geprobeerd. Alleen Daktarin-gel helpt.......maar dan moet ik het gewoon door blijven gebruiken. De candida komt telkens terug. 
Ik begrijp dat wij hier ook over andere "kwalen" mogen praten, maar als jij liever hebt dat ik je prive mail, doe ik dat. ([email protected])
Mijn spierreuma lijkt af te nemen...tenminste de bezinking is bijna normaal. Maar de pijn is erger......... Ja, mijn SI-gewricht lijkt nu problemen te geven. Na behandeling door fysiotherapeut is de pijn erger geworden.
Wat kwam er uit jou onderzoek n spierreuma? Ben jij op feochromocytoom onderzocht? 
Ik heb morgen afspraak met de internist.
Groet,
iemie

----------


## ballade

Hallo Iemie,

mijn verhaal is erg lang. In het kort gezien kreeg ik 13 jaar geleden allerlei psychische klachten. Angstaanvallen en Depressieve gevoelens die gerelateerd waren aan de enorme stress waaraan ik toen bloot stond. Vele therapieen, artsen, Anti Depressiva en jaren later ben ik bij de Arts terecht gekomen die mijn klachten heel serieus nam, en mij een bloedtest liet doen met een behandeling die in Amerika wel actief is maar in Nederland niet erkend word vanwege de wet. Net zoals mijn Tumor 1 mm te klein is om te verwijdren.

Ik at slecht omdat ik overal dik van werd.Dus tevens een enorm vitamine en mineralen tekort. 
Ik had Candida door mijn hele lijf. Vandaar dat ik aan een heel streng dieet ben begonnen en de Suppl. die de arts voorschreef, inmiddels ben ik Candida vrij.
Maar ik worstel wel met een Hypotherioide en Bijnieren die moeilijk goed zijn in te stellen.

De Link die ik je gaf heb je die bezocht. Ik las net mijn zin nog even terug, die was verkeerd getypt. Ik wil dan te snel helpen en type fouten . Maar Marja is de specialist op gebied van de Cabdida.
Ze vertaald ook boeken hierover. En behandeld je kosteloos via het forum, ook heeft ze contact met vele behandelaars.

Die Daktarin moet je erg mee oppassen die wakkerd de Candida aan en maakt je huid dun.
Hoe zijn ze achter jou spierreuma gekomen, wat waren je klachten??? Heb je het aan een kant?
Ik vraag dit omdat ik het gevoel heb dat er aan de linkerkant van mijn schouder/nek en hoofd ook iets fout zit.
Ik heb zo een ontstoken gevoel, de Neuroloog vermoedde Migraine, maar echt hoofdpijn heb ik niet, alleen een bonkend hoofd en oogpijn en mijn schouderblad doet pijn met een uitstraling naar mijn arm, met steken naar mijn hoofd.Ook dringen dingen soms niet erg tot mij door.

Vraag maar hoor, ik vind het prima,

Weet iemand een ( goede)Orthopeet die gebroken wervels behandeld
Groetjes Monique

----------


## ballade

Oeps daar verzend ik hem per ongeluk weer.

Nee ik ben niet op Feochromocytoom onderzocht. Ik heb alleen vorige week weer een CT gehad. Zijn daar speciale onderzoeken voor dan???

Succes morgen bij de Internist. Ik hoop dat je begrip krijgt.

Gr Monique

----------


## Iemie

Dag Monique,
Spierreuma werd ontdekt nadat ik al een poosje last van mijn spieren, gewrichten had.
Rond oud en nieuw kon ik op een ochtend mijn hoofd niet meer draaien, op mijn kussen en niet meer optillen. Ik tilde mijn hoofd aan mijn haren op. Toen voelde ikdat ik meer pijnen had. Bovenarmen, rug, liezen, bovenbenen. Huisarts is gekomen. Liet mij mn verhaal vertellen en zei meteen, jij hebt of een bep. griep of spierreuma. Bloedonderzoek wees uit dat de bezinking te hoog was. Toen kreeg ik Prednisolon.Miin klachten werden al heel gauw milder.Moest na 2 dagen huisarts bellen en vertellen hoe ik op de medicatie reageerde. Mijn klachten en het feit dat de bezinking hoog was en dat ik snel op Prednisolon reageerde, gaf de diagnose .....spierreuma. 
Ja, voor feochromocytoom zijn bepaalde onderzoeken. Begint met 2x 24 uurs urine onderzoek. Daarna allerlei scans. Zo ging het bij mij. 
Ik mail andere keer verder. Bedankt voor de informatie!!
Groeten,

iemie

----------


## ballade

Hallo Ed,

af en toe scrol ik even de bladzijden door. Dit kost mij mega veel energie, ik ga ervan trillen :-)
Ik heb een aantal vage klachten en leg niet direct de link bij de Tumor, maar wil het graag even neerleggen Ed.
Vorig jaar winter verkrampten mijn bortsspieren zo erg dat ik bijna stikte af en toe ( vlgs mijn behandelend arts kwam dit door onbehandelde schildklier. ( inmiddels heb ik er haats geen last meer van).
Ik werd behandeld door een fysio die waarschijnlijk een spier naast mijn schouderblad zo geirriteerd heeft dat het een ontsteking is geworden. Ik ben naar 2 andere fysio,s geweest en de pijn bleef. Hij werd erger en zit nu links onder mijn schouderblad en straals naar mijn arm, en mijn nek en hoofd. Ik heb hoofdpijn klachten en de Neuroloog dacht aan Migraine( maar daar denk ik niet aan, omdat ook mijn feritinine te hoog is denk ik eerder aan een ontsteking, en zo voeld het ook), zoveel hoofdpijn heb ik niet, en het bonkt in mijn hoofd als ik even op b,v.de PC bezig ben geweest en ik ga opstaan, dan zoeft het door mijn hoofd.Ik kreeg diclofinac maar daar kreeg ik als ik in slaap van een soort schokken van op mijn borst heel erg naar.Ook van de Hydrocortison kreeg ik die klachten. Ik lees dus net van die spierspanning.

Zal dit ook met die Adrenaline te maken hebben??
Gr Monique

----------


## ballade

Hoi Iemie,

hoe ging het gisteren?
Ik las nog even terug, en zag de vraag van Ed of je Schildklierwaarden wel eens goed zijn nagekeken.
Dan bedoel ik niet alleen een TSH waarde.

Gr Monique

----------


## Iemie

Hallo,
Ik ben gisteren naar de internist geweest. Eerst onderzocht door co-assistent. Daarna gesprek met internist en co-assistent. Co-ass. had het woord. 
Er wordt weer een 2x 24uurs urine onderzoek gedaan. Er wordt naar kreatinine en 5-HIAA gekeken. Ik heb begrepen dat dit onderzoek is om tumorvorming uit te sluiten. Er wordt weer een dexa overnight onderzoek gedaan. Ik zag op t formulier "Cushing"staan. Ik mocht vragen stellen en deed dat niet. 
Mijn bloeddruk was 175/110. Te hoog ondanks de metropololtartraat, betablokker, die ik neem. 
Ik heb een en ander op internet opgezocht. Ik vind t te lastig om hier neer te zetten. Ik begrijp niet alles en wil geen fouten maken. Voorlopig geen uitslag........met een beetje geluk hoor ik 19 april iets......
Als uit de onderzoeken niets komt willen ze een scan van mijn hele lichaam maken om te kijken naar de bloedvaten, heb ik begrepen.
Ik wilde niemand meenemen, maar daar heb ik nu spijt van, want ik merk dat ik veel van wat er gezegd is niet meer weet. 

De kaakchirurg belde mij maandag op en zei dat hij wil dat ik Fluconazol neem tegen de candida. De eerste dag 400mg, daarna 200 mg per dag. Dit in overleg met de internist. Ik heb vorig jaar ook Fluconazol gebruikt alleen in een dosis van 50mg pd.

Monique, is jouw bloed op bezinking onderzocht? Jij schreef al eerder over spierreuma?

Het allerbeste met iedereen.

iemie

----------


## Iemie

Hallo Monique,
......tja jouw berichtje zeker gekomen terwijl ik aan t reageren was.
Ja, ik heb een halve schildklier. Mijn linkerkwab ben ik al jaren kwijt, omdat er destijds een cyste in vergroeid zat, en daardoor ging de schildklier te snel werken.
Mijn schildklier wordt vaak getest. Vorig jaar heb ik een poosje thyrax geslikt. Dat beviel slecht. Moest ik weer stoppen. Ik heb begrepen dat de cooordinatie tussen bepaalde organen zoals hypofyse, schildklier hypothalamus niet helemaal goed is........
Iemand noemde het een kwetsbaar hormoonstelsel........ Maar wat kan ik daar mee??

Groet, iemie

----------


## ballade

Het af laten stemmen door een goede Endo of een arts die gespecialiseerd is in Hormonen. Hoe is je Feritinine en Cortisol. Als deze 2 te laag zijn kan de Schildklier medicatie niet je cellen in en slik je voor Jan Doedel en blijf jeje depri etc voelen, is hel herkenbaar hoor!!
Gr Moos

----------


## Iemie

Hallo Monique,
Ik weet niet wat Feritine is. Mijn cortisol wordt volgens mij onderzocht bij het dexa- overnight onderzoek.

Ik denk dat ik toch een goede internist/endocrinooog heb......

Heb jij ervaring met te laag Feritine en te laag cortisol. Mijn cortisol was, als ik mij niet vergis juist te hoog.
Gr. iemie

----------


## ballade

Hoi Iemie,

ferinine zijn je Ijzerwaarden. Ik bedoel niet dat je een slechte Endo hebt hoor, daar kan ik niet op beoordelen. 
Soms behandelen internisten patienten, en dan missen ze net een specialisatie die Endo,s wel hebben. En dan kan het zijn dat je onbegrepen met klachten rondloopt.
Je hebt al veel voor je kiezen gehad en ik probeerde even mee te denken.

groetjes Monique

----------


## meneereddie

Excuus...

Even geen reactie meer van mij, ivm een familiare gebeurtenis.

Tot over een tijdje... (Ik hoop niet te lang)

Groetjes,

----------


## ballade

Hoi Ed, 

heel veel sterkte. Ook voor je familie.

Gr Monique

----------


## meneereddie

> Hallo Ed,
> 
> af en toe scrol ik even de bladzijden door. Dit kost mij mega veel energie, ik ga ervan trillen :-)
> Ik heb een aantal vage klachten en leg niet direct de link bij de Tumor, maar wil het graag even neerleggen Ed.
> Vorig jaar winter verkrampten mijn bortsspieren zo erg dat ik bijna stikte af en toe ( vlgs mijn behandelend arts kwam dit door onbehandelde schildklier. ( inmiddels heb ik er haats geen last meer van).
> Ik werd behandeld door een fysio die waarschijnlijk een spier naast mijn schouderblad zo geirriteerd heeft dat het een ontsteking is geworden. Ik ben naar 2 andere fysio,s geweest en de pijn bleef. Hij werd erger en zit nu links onder mijn schouderblad en straals naar mijn arm, en mijn nek en hoofd. Ik heb hoofdpijn klachten en de Neuroloog dacht aan Migraine( maar daar denk ik niet aan, omdat ook mijn feritinine te hoog is denk ik eerder aan een ontsteking, en zo voeld het ook), zoveel hoofdpijn heb ik niet, en het bonkt in mijn hoofd als ik even op b,v.de PC bezig ben geweest en ik ga opstaan, dan zoeft het door mijn hoofd.Ik kreeg diclofinac maar daar kreeg ik als ik in slaap van een soort schokken van op mijn borst heel erg naar.Ook van de Hydrocortison kreeg ik die klachten. Ik lees dus net van die spierspanning.
> 
> Zal dit ook met die Adrenaline te maken hebben??
> Gr Monique


Dat bonken in het hoofd heb ik ook gehad door die tumor. Een heel bewuste zware hartslag ook er bij.
Dat is de hoge bloeddruk. Dat komt inderdaad door de hoeveelheid adrenaline/noradrenaline.
Vraag de internist een bètablokker om je bloeddruk laag te houden, en vraag de internist om de tumor weg te laten halen.
Als je er nu al zo'n hoofdpijn van hebt, wat dan over een half haar?

Groetjes,

----------


## meneereddie

> Hoi Ed, 
> 
> heel veel sterkte. Ook voor je familie.
> 
> Gr Monique


Dank je wel Monique,

Tot snel weer allemaal.

----------


## ballade

Hoi Ed toch nog op het forum, plicht ROEPT!!

Ik krijg een dexamethasontest en een speekseltest. De MRI is vandaag mislukt , vreselijke angst ik ben zo claustrofobisch, maar vroeger kon ik daar redelijk mee omgaan nu niet. Er komt een open MRI.

Sterkte Ed

----------


## Iemie

Hoi Ed,

Ik wens jou heel veel sterkte toe!!

Hee Monique,

Jammer dat de MRI mislukt is!

Mijn lijf doet t slecht. Ik heb nu een rughernia. 

Iedereen weer t allerbeste!!

Groeten,

iemie

----------


## ballade

Hallo Ed,

hoe is het met je, ben je al weer actief of wil je liever met rust gelaten worden.

Ik hoor het graag van je!!!!

Ik heb 1 vraag het schijnt dat wij geen eiwitten mogen ivm groei van de Tumor, ik wil graag Prodimed dieet gaan volgen omdat ik 25 kilo ben aangekomen. Het word wel uitgezocht of ik cushing heb, maar ik heb het zo benauwd en ben zoooo dik.

Ik merk het wel en anders nogmaals heel veel sterkte.

Gr Monique

----------


## Iemie

Hallo,
Afgelopen vrijdag ben ik opgebeld door de assistente/secretaresse van de internist. "De dokter kan niets meer voor u betekenen. Geen vervolgafspraak." 
Deze arts heeft mij in t verleden beloofd een scan vd hypofyse te maken. Nooit gebeurd. Op 15mrt zei hij, wanneer er niets uit de onderzoeken komt gaan wij een scan v t hele lichaam maken om de bloedvaten te bekijken...........
Ik ben sprakeloos. 
Ipv dat ik mij beter voel, heb ik er nu twee problemen bij. In ieder geval een probleem
De spierreuma. Afgelopen do. avond is er een MRI-scan van de onderrug gemaakt. Ik denk dat ik inmiddels 2 maanden rugpijn heb met uitstraling n li. been en -voet.
Dat heeft niets met een feochromocytoom te maken. Maar die klachten die ik had toen ik hier op het forum kwam, zijn er nog steeds.
(De candida is even over geweest, de kaakchirurg stuurt mij naar.......... de internist).
Iemie

----------


## wiske01

Iemie wat een toestand. dit schiet allemaal echt niet op, zo. Ik zou toch nog een afspraak proberen te regelen en een gesprek aangaan hierover. Desnoods telefonisch. 

Dit kastje naar de muur sturen slaat natuurlijk helemaal nergens op.

Sinds mijn eierstokken zijn verwijderd vorig jaar zijn de klachten grotendeels over. De pijn die ik nog heb wordt nu gemeld als afkomstig van littekenweefsel. De tumor in de bijnier is goedaardig en wordt niet meer gecontroleerd omdat de afmetingen sinds de 1e scan niet veranderd zijn. de bloeddruk is nog steeds normaal na die operatie, 120/80.



Ik weet niet wat ik verder kan zeggen, dan alleen maar: Sterkte

----------


## Iemie

Hee Whiske,
Fijn dat jouw klachten grotendeel over zijn. Hoop dat het zo blijft!!!
Ja, ik zoek wel contact met de arts op. Ik vind dat een gesprek het minste is wat ik mag verwachten. 
Hoe is het met je baan??

Erg aardig dat jij gereageerd hebt!!

Groeten, succes en een goede gezondheid!!

Iemie

----------


## Iemie

Hallo,
Inmiddels ben ik naar neuroloog en neurochirurg geweest. Ik heb een lumbale kanaalstenose. Oftewel een vernauwing van het lendenwervelkanaal. Ik moet geopereerd worden. Ik heb pijnstilling gekregen van de neurochirurg. Lyrica. 
Inmiddels ben ik lichamelijk en geestelijk.......op. 
Mijn gezondheidsproblemen horen niet meer op dit forum thuis.
Van de internist heb ik niets meer vernomen.
Ik wens iedereen het allerbeste toe! 
Groeten, Iemie

----------


## meneereddie

Na een trieste periode ben ik weer terug op het forum.


Monique, wat de eiwitten betreft, zal dat met een hoge bloeddruk te maken hebben, de vaten, en onderzoek en samenstelling van urineafscheiding.

Iemie, blijf aub wel lezen, en als het mogelijk is, ook actief op dit forum.
Je bent ondertussen een ervaringsdeskundige geworden op vele gebieden.


Wiske, ik hoop dat het goed blijft gaan met jou.
Kom af en toe ook eens neuzen op het forum.

Groetjes,

----------


## jacky60

hoi hoiiii

ik ben al een hele tijd niet meer hier geweest!! ed wat rot om te horen dat je een trieste tijd achter de rug hebt. heel veel sterkte met het verwerken!!!

verder voor alle schrijvers toy toy toy valt niet mee om zo te blijven knokken!!

Ik heb vorig jaar wat geschreven op dit forum. was beroerd van hoge bloeddruk en hartbonzen in het hoofd.

Ik heb inmiddels een ingrijpende ok achter de rug. ik had baarmoederhalskanker. en wat heel vreemd is heeft er volgens de artsen niets mee te maken. maar sinds ik geopereerd ben....heb ik geen hartbonzen meer in mijn hoofd. bizar he?? misshien heeft iemand dit als eens beschreven??

Veel groetjes van jacky

----------


## ballade

Hallo Ed, ik heb j e en pb tje gestuurd.

Allereerst voor de mensen op het forum, Iemie is gisteren aan een lumbale stenose geholpen.
Ik hoop dat ze gauw maild hoe het is afgelopen.

Ed ik heb onderussen een dexamethason test gehad en een speekeltest van 2 dagen .
Alles was goed vlgs de Endo alleenmijn T4 is nog steeds te laag, ik ben aan het ophogen met medicatie en morgen lab testen.

Ik had wel een cortisolpiek van 5.5 ref onder de 2 maar de arts doet er niets aan. Ook de speekseltest uitslagen die ik via mijn ortho had laten doen en die een verontrustend hoge cortisol aangaven s,avonds doet hij niets aan. Ik ben lid van de NACP en deze hebben mij ook een al een paar keer aangeraden om naar de cortisol waarden te laten kijken omdat ik s,morgens erg laag was. De Endo is een aardige arts uit het AMC maar wil dat ik over 2 jaar terug kom om weer een CT te laten maken.

In de avond word ik steeds warmer en krijg zweetaanvallen en in de nacht is het heel erg vervelend uren achter elkaar ben ik erg heet en drijfnat en het zijn absoluut geen opvliegers. Ik ben steeds erg rood in mijn gezicht. Mijn bloeddruk blijft goed,( heb geen hartkloppingen)af en toe heb ik het gevoel of de regulering van bloedtoevoer naar mijn hersenen niet goed is, want zodra ik bv een beetje drukke dag heb gehad en ik sta op dan zoeft het naar mijn hoofd.
Neuroloog stuurd mij naar huis met diclofinac...en ik weet het niet. Ik heb het iee dat naast mijn schouderblad iets bekneld zit want het doet pijn en mijn arm tinteld. dus het bonken kan ook dooor de beknelling komen en daar word niets aan gedaan.

Wel heb ik met stress steeds meer uitstralende pijn ter hoogtevan mijn nieren met uitstraling naar mijn zij.

Mischien kun je als je tijd hebt nog eens je gedachten erover laten gaan, en als je zin hebt een advies geven. Het hoeft niet als het je niet lukt hoor!!!

Groetejs Monique

----------


## meneereddie

> Hallo Ed, ik heb j e en pb tje gestuurd.
> 
> Allereerst voor de mensen op het forum, Iemie is gisteren aan een lumbale stenose geholpen.
> Ik hoop dat ze gauw maild hoe het is afgelopen.
> 
> Ed ik heb onderussen een test gehad en een speekeltest van 2 dagen .
> Alles was goed vlgs de Endo alleenmijn T4 is nog steeds te laag, ik ben aan het ophogen met medicatie en morgen lab testen.
> 
> Ik had wel een van 5.5 ref onder de 2 maar de arts doet er niets aan. Ook de speekseltest uitslagen die ik via mijn ortho had laten doen en die een verontrustend hoge cortisol aangaven s,avonds doet hij niets aan. Ik ben lid van de NACP en deze hebben mij ook een al een paar keer aangeraden om naar de cortisol waarden te laten kijken omdat ik s,morgens erg laag was. De Endo is een aardige arts uit het AMC maar wil dat ik over 2 jaar terug kom om weer een CT te laten maken.
> ...


================================================== ===========

Hoi Monique,

Ik heb het één en ander even opgezocht, en kan er wel veel over vinden, maar om de oorzaak van jou klachten te vinden, is toch echt een specialist in levende lijve nodig. Wel kan ik een advies geven voor de avond en de nachten en de ochtenden.

Hoe slaap jij, en hoe is jouw bloeddruk in de nacht, en als je wakker wordt? 
Ben jij 's middag, of aan het eind van de middag, op je best? (lichamelijk innerlijk en uiterlijk en geestelijk) 

Wat jij omschrijft lijkt heel erg op een Melatoninetekort in de avond en nacht.

Dat kan diverse hormonale oorzaken hebben, maar kan ook door een verstoord ritme komen, waar je zelf de oorzaak van bent. (laat naar bed, of laat op, of tussentijds uit bed om te eten/drinken/roken/tv-kijken)

Melatonine kun je bij de drogist kopen voor een tientje, en je zou dit een maand kunnen testen, door iedere avond, vlak voordat je gaat slapen, één of twee smeltpilletjes te nemen, tot een hoogte van 2mg.

Tevens is het van belang om te weten of je lever en je schildklier goed functioneren.
Deze kunnen ook een oorzaak zijn.
Maar daar kan ik vanuit mijn positie niets concreets over zeggen. Wel speculeren.

Hieronder een paar linken die je misschien al gezien hebt, maar ik er toch even wil bij zetten voor de andere bezoekers van het forum.

Klik hier voor uitleg over Dexamethason.

Klik hier voor uitleg over Thyroxine.

Klik hier voor uitleg over Trijoodthyronine.

Klik hier voor uitleg over Calcitonine. 

Ik hoop dat je er iets mee kunt. 
Persoonlijk denk ik dat de Melatonine na een week of vier al een goed effect op jou heeft.
Maar laat onderzoek naar de werking van je lever en schildklier ook *zeker niet* aan je voorbij gaan. 

Groetjes,

----------


## meneereddie

Melatonine verlaagt bloeddruk
Frank Scheer Wanneer: 30 januari 
Waar: Nederlands Instituut voor Hersenonderzoek 
Universiteit van Amsterdam Promotor: prof. dr. R.M. Buijs 
Waarover: Cardiovascular regulation by the biological clock; neural and neuroendocrine mechanisms in human and rat

Door Rinze Benedictus
© bionieuws

Hoge bloeddruk? 
Slik dan drie weken lang ‘s nachts een tablet met het hormoon melatonine. 
Dat verbetert de slaap, versterkt het dag-nachtritme in de bloeddruk en verlaagt de bloeddruk. 

Promovendus Frank Scheer zag deze verbeteringen optreden in een groep hoge bloeddrukpatiënten. 
Hij beschrijft de resultaten in zijn proefschrift over de relatie tussen de SCN en het cardiovasculaire systeem. 

Melatonine dankt de gunstige effecten aan de invloed op de suprachismatische kern (SCN), het *hersengebied* dat verantwoordelijk is voor de biologische klok. 

De SCN is de aanjager van ons ingebouwde dag-nachtritme. 

Proefpersonen in een voor zonlicht onbereikbare ruimte zijn actief in een 24 uurs-ritme dankzij de sturing van de biologische klok. 
Scheer laat nu via viruskleuringen van zenuwen zien dat er rechtstreeks zenuwcontact bestaat tussen de SCN en het hart. 
‘Dit directe bewijs is nieuw’, zegt Scheer. ‘Het past in het grotere concept dat de SCN via *het autonome zenuwstelsel verschillende organen beïnvloedt*.’

Een steun in de rug was het onderzoek van een collega naar de hersenen van overleden hoge bloeddrukpatiënten. 
In vergelijking met gezonde mensen was de SCN bij deze patiënten kleiner, cellen in het hersengebied bevatten minder mRNA en minder eiwit. 
‘*Kennelijk is de biologische klok minder actief bij hoge bloeddrukpatiënten’*, zegt Scheer.

Dat helpt het effect van melatonine te verklaren. 
Het hormoon grijpt in op de SCN - waar het overigens indirect ook door wordt aangestuurd. 
*Het ‘s nachts slikken van melatonine heeft een versterkend, ‘amplitudeverhogend’, effect op de biologische klok.* 

Bij mensen met een hoge bloeddruk leidt dat tot een *verlaging van wel 6 millimeter kwikdruk.* 
‘*Twee tot drie millimeter* verlaging heeft al een duidelijk effect op de gezondheid’, vertelt Scheer.

*Behalve via het zenuwstelsel beïnvloedt de biologische klok het lichaam via hormonen zoals cortisol.* 

Deze stof, die het lichaam voorbereidt op activiteit, piekt ‘s ochtends. 
Scheer vond dat het ‘s ochtends blootstellen van proefpersonen aan licht leidde tot een extra stijging in de cortisolpiek van 35 procent. 
‘s Avonds had het licht geen effect. 
Uit dat tijdafhankelijke effect van licht concludeert Scheer dat licht via de SCN het lichaam extra voorbereidt op de dag. 
‘Avondmensen hebben het meest aan deze invloed van licht’, speculeert Scheer. 
Bij avondmensen loopt de biologische klok iets te traag, daardoor hebben ze ‘s ochtends minder zin om op te staan. 
‘Licht in de ochtend helpt dan bij het gelijk zetten van de klok.
Dosering
Kinderen hebben gemiddeld een kortere eliminatiehalfwaardetijd 
en hebben daarom waarschijnlijk hogere dosis per kg lichaamsgewicht nodig. 
Dosering volwassenen: 0,1 tot 1-2 mg en bij gebrek aan effect verhogen tot maximaal 5 mg. 
In de lage doseringen bevordert het de slaap, in hogere doseringen (rond de 5 mg) corrigeert het de melatonine afwijkingen in het circadiane ritme.

Bijwerkingen
Ook bij hogere doses zijn er nauwelijks bijwerkingen bekend, 
er zijn geen lange termijn studies van (ongewenste) effecten van melatonine beschikbaar.

Medicijn
Circadin is een melatonine tablet met verlengde afgifte. 
Het is op recept verkrijgbaar voor patiënten vanaf 55 jaar met primaire slapeloosheid. 

Circadin is een geneesmiddel dat slapeloosheid behandelt door de balans van het natuurlijke slaap-waakritme van het lichaam te herstellen.

Agomelatine (Valdoxan) is een op melatonine lijkende stof die zeer selectief als een agonist bindt aan de melatoninereceptoren M1 en M2 en als een antagonist aan de serotonine 5-HT2C-receptoren. 

Er is voor zover bekend geen of nauwelijks affiniteit voor andere receptoren. 
Het veronderstelde antidepressieve effect wordt bereikt via mechanismen: 
het eerste via de SCN (M1, M2 en 5-HT2C receptoren) resynchroniseert de circadiane ritmiek, het tweede in frontocorticale gebieden (5-HT2C)veroorzaakt dopaminerge en noradrenerge transmissie. 
Er is geen direct vergelijkend klinisch onderzoek, maar in onderzoek met melatonine, 
dat zelf geen noemenswaardige affiniteit voor de HT2C-receptor heeft, 
is _aangetoond dat melatonine ook anxiolytische effecten induceert_.

Klik hier.


================================================== =============

Ik ben wel van mening, dat je geen ernstige verstoorde leverfuncties mag ondervinden voor het innemen, (op welke wijze dan ook) van iedere vorm van medicatie, zonder goed overleg met een arts.

Groetjes,

----------


## Iemie

Hallo Ed,
Jij bent er weer. Jammer dat jij een trieste periode achter de rug hebt. Hoop echter dat jij dat achter je kunt laten!

Tja, misschien pas ik toch wel op dit forum. 
Ik zit hier al "zwetend"achter de computer. Ik kreeg afgelopen vrijdag Dexamethason vd neurochirurg. 

Ik was na de operatie, aan een lumbaal kanaal stenose (7-06) vlug weer op de been. Kon goed lopen. Di. geopereerd, do. naar huis. Zonder medicijnenprotocol, zonder thuiszorg of hulp. Niets georganiseerd. Terwijl ik duidelijk had aangegeven en labiel mens te zijn en alleen thuis te zijn......... 
De paniek die ik regelmatig heb, kwam/komt thuis telkens terug. Tweede pinksterdag nav veel pijn naar huisartsenpost geweest. Daar wisten eigenlijk niet wat te doen. Kreeg op de paracetamol 1000mg en Tramadol 100 nog Diclofenac. Advies; Ga morgen naar ziekenhuis. Di. naar ziekenhuis. Sprak daar de zaalarts vd afd.neurochirurgie waar ik gelegen had. Kreeg Oxycontin en Oxinorm.........hielp niets. Ook kreeg ik t advies om meer te gaan liggen. Vrijd. bellen als het niet helpt. Dit is gebeurd. Toen Dexamethason
6mg vd neurochirurg gekregen. Hielp eerst wel maar nu..........
Transpireer weer veel meer en ben weer heel Moe. Veel hoofdpijn. Ik moet vrijdag bij de neurochirurg terugkomen. Door de paniek ben ik bij de GGZ gekomen. Heb Lorazepam gekregen. Neem het voor de nacht. En overdag krijg ik 3 Oxazepammen. Bij de GGZ zouden ze een cursus Psyche en Soma hebben. Nu echter even niet. Maar ik heb gesprekken bij GGZ. 
Had graag wat positiever geschreven! Wist niet dat ik zo ingewikkeld in elkaar zat. 
Het allerbeste met iedereen!!
Iemie

----------


## Iemie

Hallo Jacky,
Hoe is het nu met jou? Door mijn eigen sorus heb ik jouw berichtje niet gelezen. 
Dat was niet niks zeg.....baarmoederhalskanker......... Hoop dat alles weggehaald is en dat jij je beter voelt!! En dat jouw klachten wegblijven!!
Het blijkt maar weer dat elk mens anders reageert op kwalen. En dat artsen niet altijd goed diagnosticeren. Dat is ze ook niet kwalijk te nemen. Maar als je je maar ziek blijft voelen en er niet meer naar je geluisterd wordt wat moet je dan doen??
Zo voel ik mij. Ja, ik ben nog niet geheel op geknapt vd operatie aan mijn rug, maar dat gaat langzaam aan wel beter. Bijna 6 weken geleden aan Lumbaal stenose geopereerd.
Als ik mij een klein beetje inspan, begint mijn gezicht te prikken en begin ik enorm te transpireren.............. Nu overdag veel met misselijkheid erbij. Gebruik ik Primperan.
En ik ben enorm moe. Met daarbij altijd de enorme onrust. 

Ik wil wel voor een third opinion. Maar waar en werkt de huisarts mee??
Ik heb een kopie-foto vd dopa petscan uit Groningen.

----------


## Iemie

Oeps, mail ging weer te snel weg...........
Ben ook benieuwd hoe het met Sacajaweja is??

Vraag mij af of er iemand is die mij nog raad kan geven. 

Ed, heb jij nog een idee? 

De lichamelijke en de psychische klachten gaan samen. Angst is iets dat genoemd wordt bij feochromocytoom. 

Zou een feochromocytoom vanzelf kunnen weg gaan??
Zou een feochromocytoom zich kunnen verplaatsen??
Bovenstaande vragen nav van het feit dat de tumor gezien werd en na operatie niet gevonden is?? En alle artsen maar zeggen dat het BIZAR is. En alle artsen laten mij nu gewoon .......voor wat ik ben. Hoe rot ik mij ook voel........

Sterkte, groeten, iemie

----------


## wboers

Het is heel lang geleden dat ik op het forum ben geweest, helaas kan ik niet zeggen dat dit komt omdat het beter met me gaat (
Na vele onderzoeken is men er van overtuigd dat ik geen feochromocytoom heb. Wél heb ik de ziekte van Graves. 
Inmiddels heb ik de medicatie voor mijn schildklier een jaar geslikt en sinds vorige maand moest ik stoppen met alle medicatie in de hoop dat mijn schildklier uit zichzelf weer goed gaat werken.........en daar gaan we weer......heel veel aanvallen van bloeddrukstijging (gem 240/130) en algehele malaise. Het vreemde is dat wanneer mijn bloeddruk omhoog schiet, mijn hartslag naar beneden gaat.
Mijn endocrinoloog heeft geen idee hoe het komt. ...ik ook niet. De eerste keer dat het gebeurde is inmiddels ruim vier jaar geleden.......ik zou zo graag mijn 'leven' weer terug krijgen.
Is er iemand op dit forum die enig idee heeft waar het vandaan zou kunnen komen? Ik begin echt radeloos te worden

----------


## meneereddie

> Oeps, mail ging weer te snel weg...........
> Ben ook benieuwd hoe het met Sacajaweja is??
> 
> Vraag mij af of er iemand is die mij nog raad kan geven. 
> 
> Ed, heb jij nog een idee? 
> 
> De lichamelijke en de psychische klachten gaan samen. Angst is iets dat genoemd wordt bij feochromocytoom. 
> 
> ...



Iemie,

Ik heb nog nooit gehoord dat een Feo zomaar ineens weg is, of gaat.
En verplaatsen lijkt mij sowieso al heel sterk. Dan kun je het ook geen bijniertumor meer noemen. Wat wel kan, is dat een Feo zo ontzettend klein is, dat ie zelfs op een scan niet zichtbaar is. Maar gezien jouw klachten, lijkt mij dat uitgesloten.
Er is wel duidelijk iets in jouw lichaam aanwezig dat zeer zwaar storend is, maar wat? 
Er is iets (naar mijn mening) aanwezig in jouw lichaam, dat de hormoonhuishouding verstoord. Dat kan veel zijn. (klieren, bijnieren, baarmoeder, eierstokken, alvleesklier, hypofyse, je darmen, de spijsvertering, etc.)

Voordat je alle klachten kreeg, ben je toen wel eens met vakantie naar het buitenland geweest? (of binnenland)

Ik verneem het wel van je,
Sterkte Iemie,



Groetjes,

----------


## meneereddie

> Het is heel lang geleden dat ik op het forum ben geweest, helaas kan ik niet zeggen dat dit komt omdat het beter met me gaat (
> Na vele onderzoeken is men er van overtuigd dat ik geen feochromocytoom heb. Wél heb ik de ziekte van Graves. 
> Inmiddels heb ik de medicatie voor mijn schildklier een jaar geslikt en sinds vorige maand moest ik stoppen met alle medicatie in de hoop dat mijn schildklier uit zichzelf weer goed gaat werken.........en daar gaan we weer......heel veel aanvallen van bloeddrukstijging (gem 240/130) en algehele malaise. Het vreemde is dat wanneer mijn bloeddruk omhoog schiet, mijn hartslag naar beneden gaat.
> Mijn endocrinoloog heeft geen idee hoe het komt. ...ik ook niet. De eerste keer dat het gebeurde is inmiddels ruim vier jaar geleden.......ik zou zo graag mijn 'leven' weer terug krijgen.
> Is er iemand op dit forum die enig idee heeft waar het vandaan zou kunnen komen? Ik begin echt radeloos te worden


Dat van die bloeddruk herken ik uit eigen ervaring Willemijn.
Op de één of andere manier compenseert het lichaam en het hart de druk. 
Bij mij was het 269 over 160 met een pols van 75. 
Met hele zware bewuste hartslagen.

Klik hier voor info over de ziekte van Graves. 
Een schildklier is ook een hormoonproducent, dus vermoedelijk heb je weer teveel van een bepaald hormoon in je lichaam. 
Klik hier voor info over de schildklier.

Ik hoop dat het zonder de medicatie weer goed gaat functioneren, maar ik ben bang dat jij je hele leven schildkliermedicatie zal moeten innemen. 


Groetjes,

----------


## wboers

Bedankt voor je antwoord Ed. Ik heb de afgelopen jaren zo'n beetje alles wat er over Graves en schildklier te lezen is, gelezen. Volgens mijn endocrinoloog kunnen de plotselinge bloeddrukverhogingen niet door Graves komen........waarvan wel? Ze heeft geen idee. Ik heb verschillende scans gehad en er is geen feochromocytoom gevonden. 
Zelf heb ik al vanaf het begin het gevoel dat het iets in mijn hoofd is......maar ja, ik ben geen dokter. De aanvallen zijn 6 weken weggebleven toen ik alleen Strumazol kreeg....mijn schildklier lag helemaal stil........en ik had me in jaren niet zo goed gevoeld. Ook dat is, volgens de medici, niet mogelijk. Ik zou er mee kunnen leven dat ik de rest van mijn leven schildkliermedicatie moet slikken, maar ik ben erg bang dat ik dan alsnog de aanvallen houd.

----------


## wboers

> Dat van die bloeddruk herken ik uit eigen ervaring Willemijn.
> Op de één of andere manier compenseert het lichaam en het hart de druk. 
> Bij mij was het 269 over 160 met een pols van 75. 
> Met hele zware bewuste hartslagen.
> 
> Klik hier voor info over de ziekte van Graves. 
> Een schildklier is ook een hormoonproducent, dus vermoedelijk heb je weer teveel van een bepaald hormoon in je lichaam. 
> Klik hier voor info over de schildklier.
> 
> ...


Volgens de uitslagen van afgelopen week, werkt mijn schildklier goed ......waar de bloeddrukaanvallen dán vandaan komen? Wie het weet mag het zeggen. Opnieuw bloed prikken en 2x 24 uurs urine verzamelen. Kan zo'n Feo ook ergens anders in je lijf zitten? Ed, ik hoop dat jij dat weet......

----------


## meneereddie

Hoi Willemijn,

Nee, een Feo is een bijniertumor, en zit dus niet ergens anders, dan op/in de bijnier.
Wel kunnen andere hormoonproducerende organen en klieren iets met de te hoge bloeddruk te maken hebben. 
Maar het kan in jouw geval ook iets heel anders zijn, dan een hormoonkwestie.
Denk hierbij aan de aorta, zout, genetica, etc.


Misschien als je *hier* klikt, dat je iets wijzer wordt.

Of hier.

Of hier.

Of hier.

Misschien kun je er iets mee..

Groetjes,

----------


## ballade

Hoi Iemie,

hoe ga je??
Las net even je stukje over het mogelijk verdwijnen van je ontdekte tumor op je bijnier. 
Een cyste kan verdwijnen, soms word een tumor ook wel voor een cyste aangezien , maar alleen een cyste kan spontaan knappen omdat het een soort zakje is. Ik heb dit gehad met een eierstokcyste een avond voor de ingreep was hij weg.

groetjes Monique

----------


## ballade

Oj Iemie,

hoe waren je schildklier waarden. Ik ben er bijna van overtuigd dat daar een bottelneck zit vooral omdat je maar 1 schildklier hebt (is toch zo??).
Ik ben in mijn vakantie op gaan hogen met SK medicatie en na 3 weken werd ik angstig erg depri en snel boos. Mijn T3 zat iets over de bovengrens en dat was de boosdoener, ik ben gaan minderen en nu gaat het iets beter.
Mail je uitslagen eens naar mij als je daar wat voor voeld..hoeft niet hoor!!

----------


## wboers

Hallo Ed, 
Helaas kan ik niet veel met de links die je hebt bijgevoegd. Mijn bloeddruk is nl. prima, behalve bij de "aanvallen".....toch bedankt voor de moeite.
Ben bang dat er, ook nu na vier jaar, geen oplossing komt  :Confused: 

Groetjes, Willemijn




> Hoi Willemijn,
> 
> Nee, een Feo is een bijniertumor, en zit dus niet ergens anders, dan op/in de bijnier.
> Wel kunnen andere hormoonproducerende organen en klieren iets met de te hoge bloeddruk te maken hebben. 
> Maar het kan in jouw geval ook iets heel anders zijn, dan een hormoonkwestie.
> Denk hierbij aan de aorta, zout, genetica, etc.
> 
> 
> Misschien als je *hier* klikt, dat je iets wijzer wordt.
> ...

----------


## ballade

Hallo Ed,

vor mijn vakantie heb ik je melatonineverhaal gelezen en heb daar niet meer op geantwoord omdat ik weg ging.
Er is melatonine getest bij mij. Mijn Ortho zegt eerts de schildklier en bijnier en dan de melatonine. Maar ik heb heel goede melatonine besteld omdat die in Nederland een heel lage dosering is, en dan mag je er wel 20 nemen wil het effect hebben. Doordat mijn schildklierwaarden erg van de leg zijn ehb ik ook erg slecht gerageerd op de melatonine.

Ik ben aan het uitzoeken hoe ik het voor elkaar kan krijgen dat die tumor weggehaald kan worden.
Ik had het idee dat de Endo ook niet echt wist wat hij ermee moest omdat de conversatie via het PC scherm liep en niet via mij, hij was maar aan het opzoeken. En dan zeggen kom over 2 jaar weer terug zit mij zo dwars. 

Ik heb in het verleden al verschillende Endo,s gezien en en ondanks dat ik slechte labwaarden had ( niet altijd, dat is de bottelnek) werd ik gewoon naar huis gestuurd.

Ik zoek ereen met begrip en goede kennis van zaken. Die arts van jou Ed, kijkt die ook alleen naar de lab waarden. Of ziet hij ook dat ik een rood bol hoofd heb en 30 kilo gegroeid ben en slechte schildklierwaarden heb???

Pft wat een energie gaat hier in zitten he, en onzekerheid .

Groetjes Monique

----------


## meneereddie

Monique,

Melatonine is een hormoon dat door de pijnappelklier in de hersenen wordt gemaakt.
Dus als de schildklier van slag is, kan het dus zijn dat het effect heeft op de pijnappelklier, omdat deze beiden hormonen produceren. 
De aanbevolen dosering is per individu verschillend. Ik heb baat bij 0,1 mg, tot 0,2 mg per keer.
Maar iemand anders heeft misschien pas baat bij 2 mg per keer.
Neem zeker niet meer in dan 3,5 mg per keer, dat kan na een tijdje averechts gaan werken. Hou de dosering zo laag mogelijk. Laat het een ondersteunende factor blijven, en geen dagelijkse medicinale noodzaak.

De internist (vrouw) die mij zo goed geholpen heeft, is dokter Wybenga, van het Vlietlandziekenhuis in Schiedam. (destijds in 2008 het Holyziekenhuis in Vlaardingen)

Je kunt sowieso een tweede opinie vragen bij een door jou uitgekozen arts.
Overleg dat ook even met je zorgverzekeraar.
Wanneer je niet tevreden bent met de behandeling, spreek dan ook je zorgverzekeraar hierover aan, zodat deze je een goed advies kunnen geven.

Als je daadwerkelijk een tumor hebt, (waar dan ook) is het je recht om deze te laten verwijderen. Wat een arts ook zegt. Onthoudt dat.

Klik _hier_ om zoekresultaten van Google te doorzoeken.. TIP: Neem de bovenste van de Consumentenbond. 

Groetjes,

----------


## ballade

Goeiemorgen Ed,

dank je voor je mail en steun.
Ik ben er inmiddels achter dat de arts die mij behandeld in het onderszoeksteam zit voor bijnieren www.bijniernetwerk.nl .
Ik heb mijn verhaal aan een analist in het erasmus voorgelegt . Er is een Tumor gevonden van bijna 4 cm aan de re-kant een incydentaloom. Alleen is hij 0,02 cm te klein om te operen zegt de arts.

De Dexatest was goed, maar de speekseltest was 1 x te hoog ( maar voa mijn aleternatieve arts was hij weer veel te hoog in de avond). Daar word dus niets mee gedaan. Er zijn mensen die een dexa overnight krijgen of een maand een speekseltest, ik niet en dat terwijl ik zo een dom ding heb en mij zo rot voel. :-)


Pft hoe durf ik deze man (echt wel een aardige arts hoor, maar hij houd zich aan het schriftelijke en niet aan het gevoel van de patient vast) te overtuigen dat ik graag de tumor eruit wil hebben, omdat ik vermoed dat dit de boosdoener is van mijn psyche en de rest van de klachten.
Ik ben bekaf!!!! Maar ja afwachten maar.

Als je dit leest zal je wel zo moeten werken..dus werk ze Ed

----------


## meneereddie

> Oeps, mail ging weer te snel weg...........
> Ben ook benieuwd hoe het met Sacajaweja is??
> 
> Vraag mij af of er iemand is die mij nog raad kan geven. 
> 
> Ed, heb jij nog een idee? 
> 
> De lichamelijke en de psychische klachten gaan samen. Angst is iets dat genoemd wordt bij feochromocytoom. 
> 
> ...


Iemie, 

Hoe gaat het met je?
Het is alweer een tijdje geleden dat we iets hebben vernomen van je.
*Geef de moed niet op he?! Wij staan hoe dan ook achter je..*
Als het niet via de huisarts/specialist, of wie dan ook gaat, zoals jij zou willen, ga dan naar een ziekenhuis, en wek desnoods een aanval of iets dergelijks op..
Als dat opwekken niet gaat, of je kunt het niet opwekken, doe je gewoon alsof. Je weet wat je voelt, en hoe je erop reageert. 

Wel belangrijk is, is dat jij je niet laat beïnvloeden door negatieve gedachten van je zelf, maar ook niet van anderen.

Schrijf aub iets op het forum, we zijn ongerust.

Groetjes,

----------


## Iemie

Hoi Ed,
Dank voor je zorgen.......ik ga 3-08 naar t VUMC voor de third opinion. Ik ben daar ook al geweest. Vorig jaar sept. voor t eerst. De arts zei toen dat al mn klachten vd de overgang komen. Ik zie net dat deze arts in t www.bijniernetwerk.nl zit (zie ballade)
Toen ik in jan. van dit jaar spierreuma kreeg en prednisolon slikte kon zij mij niet behandelen. Ik mocht terug komen wanneer ik geen prednisolon meer slikte. Ik slik geen predisolon meer maar ik voel mij wel ellendig. Ben te moe om wat te doen.
Ik ben in mrt. naar endocrinoloog in Alkmaar geweest. Assistente belde mij om te vertellen dat de arts niets meer voor mij kon betekenen.........Verder heb ik NIETS vd onderzoeken gehoord. Ik raak hier van in de war. 
Het ene moment heb ik een feochromocytoom en een poosje later word ik behandeld alsof er nooit iets geweest is......... Terwijl ik mij nog even ROT voel. Ik belde net even met het MCA om te horen of ik alle uitslagen vd onderzoeken mag hebben..........Neen dat kan niet. Die moet ik a d huisarts vragen. De specialist is op vakantie. Nu dat kan ik morgen vragen. Ik merk echter dat de mensen (artsen en assistentie) geirririteerd van mij worden. Volgens assistente huisarts is er bij haar wel een brief. 
Ik zal proberen of ik alle uitslagen te pakken kan krijgen. 
Ik wil mij zo graag beter voelen. Huisarts heeftal een paar maal gezegd dat niet alles beter gemaakt kan worden.......... Daar berust ik echter niet in!
Dank voor jou/jullie steun!!!!

Lieve Groet, iemie

----------


## ballade

Iemie je hebt groot gelijk maar het is erg meoilijk de barrierre van artsen te doorbreken als je niets concreets hebt.
Het ziekenhuis is verplicht je gegevens toe te sturen, ik vraag ook kopieen van artsenbrieven overal en ze staan raar te kijken maar geven ze wel en ook de labuitslagen heb ik van de Endo toegestuurd gekregen.
Zet hem op meid en anders naar Paul Mussarella, deze arst werkt heel veel met hormonen ( zijn website laat niet zien dat hij ook gespecialsiseerd is in hormonen en geeft een vertekend beeld van zijn werk en schrikt af.)

Gr Monique

----------


## ballade

oh ja Iemie ik zie dat ik gisteren een mail heb neergezet met de link was ik even vergeten.
Ga mij er nog even in verdiepen.

groetjes Monique

----------


## meneereddie

Je kunt te alle tijde je medisch dossier vragen bij de huisarts, dat is je recht. Ook in ziekenhuizen moet dat kunnen.

Groetjes,

----------


## Iemie

Hallo,
Ik heb inmiddels de brief vd endocrinoloog te pakken. Maar daar ben ik niet wijzer van geworden. Lab onderzoek; resultaten onleesbaar voor mij. TSH waarde is 0.37.......maar ik weet geen ref.waarde. De huisarts had gevraagd of de endocrinoloog mij wilde onderzoeken op de ziekte v Cushing. Die ziekte heb ik niet. Al mijn klachten lijken op .....overgangsklachten. Nu dat had ik al eerder van de arts uit VUMC gehoord. Ik ga as. woe.wel weer naar de arts in VUMC. Ik zou zo graag wilen weten waar dat gevoel van "Fight+Flight" toch vandaan komt.........Ik word er zo moe van! En waar komt die angst vandaan? Dat heeft toch niets met de overgang te maken?
Op t moment heb ik het gevoel dat ik alleen maar kan slapen. Vannacht het klokje rond geslapen..........dat gebeurt NOOIT.

Hoe is het, Willemijn??

Groeten, iemie

----------


## wiske01

Hallo Iemie,

bij mij zijn na de verwijdering van de eierstokken de klachten grotendeels weg. Ik heb alleen nog spastische darm syndroom.
Bloeddruk normaal, gewicht weer naar beneden. Eigenlijk onbegrijpelijk. heb soms een opvlieger, maar dat hoort erbij. Misschien dat een gynaecoloog toch wat kan betekenen voor je. Mijn arts begrijpt er ook niks van dat de klachten weg zijn na verwijdering van de eierstokken. dit schijnt nog een erg vaag gebied te zijn.

Intussen sterkte

----------


## Iemie

Hallo,
Ik ben afgelopen woe. naar de endocrinoloog in VUMC geweest......Zij heeft alleen de verwijsbrief vd huisarts gelezen en daarna heeft zij mij verteld hoe goed ik eruit zie. Zij zei daarna, u bent niet kaal, u heeft geen psoriasis........ U heeft een prima huisarts, en geweldige psychiater, en de arts van het ziekenhuis MCA is ook een heel goede arts. Zij hebben zoveel onderzoeken gedaan en er zelfs een bijnier uitgehaald bij u....
Toen ik vroeg waarom die bijnier er dan uit gehaald was , zei zij dat daar reden genoeg voor was. Ik had kopie-cd met de dopa-petscan, uit Groningen(nav waarvan ik geopereerd ben in nov. 2009) mee. Ik vroeg haar om er samen met mij er naar te kijken..........Maar daar was geen tijd voor. 
Conclusie van de specialist: klachten komen vd overgang en u heeft angst. U gaat hiermee naar de huisarts en u gaat daar eens id 14 dagen met hem over praten. 
Ik praat er al over met iemand vd GGZ en met mijn "eigen" psychiater. 
Ik heb alleen maar zitten huilen. Ik kreeg niet de ruimte om iets te zeggen. Ik weet toch hoe ik mij voel. Ik zie er oa goed uit omdat ik een half jr prednisolon geslikt heb en kort geleden nog 2weken dexamethason. 
Er goed uitzien en je goed voelen zij toch 2 verschillende dingen.`
Ik vond het een frustrerend gesprek met de endocrinoloog. 
(Voor het gesprek begon vertelde de arts dat zij net was gevallen en haar arm bezeerd had, zij was uit gegleden).
Ik slik ruim 3 weken Paroxetine, een antidepressivum. Hoop zo dat dat eens gaat helpen. Vadoxan en Efexor, ook antidepressiva, hebben niet geholpen.............
Hoop op een wondertje...... 
Groeten, iemie

----------


## Iemie

Hallo, 
Door al mijn frustraties die ik inmiddels opgelopen heb!!!! heb ik zoveel gezocht op internet. Interessante site gevonden, denk ik, zie onder. http://www.uitdaging.net/pdf/Bijnier...ke_Donkers.pdf
Ik vind t heel lastig om het goed te lezen en te begrijpen. 
Ik heb inmiddels Keltisch zout aan geschaft. En ik heb een bijnier-supplement besteld, Adrenanorm. Ga 't gewoon experimenteren. Ik heb ook t boek "Bijnieruitputting", gekocht. 

Groeten, iemie

----------


## ballade

Iemie,

heel goed dat jeje gaat verdiepen.
Doordat bijnieren die uitgeput zijn,functioneerd de schildklier niet goed en heb je ook een goede Selenium en Vit D nodig( mits je geen tekorten hebt) en de B12 moet op peil zijn. 
D 3 zou ik niet zomaar gaan slikken maar selenium en B12 kan wel. De schildklier heeft ook steun van de B vitamines. 

Ik raad je aan niet zomaar bij de DA te kopen. Je eerst laten informeren welke merken er goed zijn en niet teveel vulstoffen hebben waar je niets aan hebt.

Doordat ik zo een pijn in mijn voet had ben ik weer magnesium gaan slikken en mijn spieren zijn een stuk minder pijnlijk.

Het boek bijnieruitputting is heel erg leerzaam.

Ik vermoed dat je langzaam aan op de goede weg bent.

Doordat je baarmoeder verwijderd is is je progresteron te laag en progresteron is nodig voor de schildklier, je kunt daarover ook veel lezen.

Vit C zit niet meer in onze voeding en is essencieel voor de Schildklier. Doordat er veel kas groenten is word |C niet meer omgezet in de schil van de groenten en fruit. De zon zorgt dat er C vrijkomt in de schil van b.v. een sinaasappel. Het fruit komt verre van rijp in Nederland aan en rijpt hier in donkere ruimten verder.
Ook de bestrijdingsmiddelen voorkomen dat C omgezet word.

Als jeje echt gaat verdiepen mag je niets meer eten, maar dit zijn wel punten waar je veel aan hebt.

Succes Monique

----------


## NathalieMathys

Dag iedereen,


toevallig op dit forum terecht gekomen omdat ik wat aant zoeken was over mijn klachten. 

Ik ben een meisje van 27 jaar met een zoontje van 2,5 jaar. Ik heb altijd veel dorst maar de laatste tijd ongewoon veel. Ook was ik het laatste jaar wat afgevallen (zonder reden). Ik voelde me tijdens dat jaar zo moe en "lui" en had regelmatig last van hoofdpijn, wat natuurlijk niet zo makkelijk is met zo een peutertje  :Smile: . Aangezien ik les geef en de kinderen niet altijd zo braaf zijn, weet ik deze hoofdpijn aan het geroep in de klas. De laatste maanden heb ik regelmatig zo een zenuwachtig/gejaagd gevoel met hartkloppingen. Soms neem ik dan gewoon een glas en de kraan en drink ik 1 liter ineens op.

Ik ben bij een endocrinoloog gaan aankloppen omdat ik dacht aan suikerziekte. 
Suiker was normaal maar aangezien ik een verhoogde bloeddruk had (gemiddeld 150/110) heeft hij bloed laten nemen en een 24u collectie van de urine. Daaruit blijkt dat mijn nor(metanefrines) veel te hoog zijn, maar mijn catecholamines niet echt. Ik moet daarom nog eens een collectie bijhouden en morgen moet ik gaan voor die MIBG-scan. 

Weet er misschien iemand of die MIBG scan van heel je lichaam is? Of enkel van de bijnieren? Zou graag wel eens een volledige check-up willen hebben want heb al eerder een gezwel gehad en ben er niet erg gerust op. 

Ik zou graag aan jullie willen vragen of dit lijkt op de symptomen van een feochromacytoon? Want ik heb enkele post gezien van anderen en die zijn jammer genoeg nog erger. 

"Het maakt voor mij eigenlijk niet veel uit wat ze vinden", als ze maar iets vinden zodat ik eindelijk een antwoord heb op al mijn klachten. 

Alvast bedankt en veel sterkte iedereen...

----------


## Iemie

Dag Nathalie Mathys,
Begrijpelijk dat jij wilt weten waar jouw klachten vandaan komen!
Het diagnosticeren van een feochromocytoom is erg lastig. Dat heb ik ondervonden. Mijn bloeddruk was altijdte hoog. Driemaal waren de normetanefrines in de urine te hoog. Zelfs op een scan werd het feochromocytoom gevonden. Na opereren en wegnemen van re. bijnier is het feochromocytoom niet gevonden bij mij......... Terwijl de endocrinoloog ervan overtuigd was dat ik wel een tumor had.....
Ik weet t niet meer van de MIBG-scan. Ikdenk dat alleen van je buikstreek een scan wordt gemaakt. 
Ik wens jou veel sterkte en laat het ons svp weten.
Groeten, Iemie

----------


## Hague

Bij mij is mijn bijnier + tumor verwijderd, ik was eerst een cushing patient, nu een adisson patient. Omdat mijn andere bijnier nog slaapt, krijg ik kuntsmatige cortsionen. Heeft iemand enig idee hoe lang het duurt voordat de overgebleven bijnier weer gaat werken? Ik zou nu ook moeten gaan afvallen, ik ben door de cushing de afgelopen jaren 18 kilo aangekomen, maar nu, 4 weken na de operatie is er nog steeds geen gram af. Iemand hier ervaring mee?

----------


## Iemie

Hallo Hague,
Hoe is het met jou, na de operatie. Ben jij van je klachten af? Merk jij al iets van die over gebleven bijnier?Wordt die al wakker? Stom vervelend dat jij zo gegroeid bent. Ik ben ook behoorlijk gegroeid. Ik zou gaan afvallen toen ik thyrax kreeg omdat ik een halve schildklier heb. Nu...........niets afvallen. Kreeg alleen veel gewrichtsklachten. 
Merk jij iets van die kunstmatige cortisonen. Misschien is dat de reden van het niet afvallen??
Het allerbeste!!Hoop wel dat jij je goed voelt!!
Groetjes, iemie

----------


## Hague

Iemie,

De andere bijnier is nog steeds niet wakker....Ben ondertussen 5 kg afgevallen. Het enige wat ik nu van de operatie merk, is dat ik overal ontstekingen krijg die dan ook nog hele erge vormen aannemen. Dat schijnt "erbij te horen" volgens de endicrinoloog, omdat de kunstmatige cortisonen die ik nu nog moet slikken niet echt de natuurlijke cortsionen kunnen nabootsen zoals een echte bijnier dat kan. Hopen en bidden dus maar dat die andere bijnier nog wakker wil worden.......

----------


## Iemie

Hoi Haque,
Hoe gaat t met jou? De ontstekingen? Het afvallen. En hoe voel jij je? Rustig......hoop ik!
Weet de arts ook wanneer jouw bijnier wakker wordt? Hoop zo dat jij je beter voelt!

Ik word elke morgen heel onrustig wakker. Vaak ook nog heel vroeg. 
Ik moest naar de huisarts. Hij wil eigenlijk dat ik het bijnierprobleem achter mij laat. Gaf mij een site http://www.ggzingeest.nl/dg-client-e...melijke_k1.pdf. Of googel "onverklaarde lichamelijke klachten". 
Ik ga binnenkort naar een psycholoog om te praten over Psycho en Soma. 
Het allerbeste, ook voor de andere forumleden,
iemie

----------


## Hague

Hoi Iemie,

Afvallen gebeurt nog steeds niet, de ontstekingen blijven wel. Dat onrustige gevoel heb ik vooral in de avond, alsof er een golf adrenaline door mijn benen schiet. De andere bijnier is nog steeds niet wakker. Wel is nu duidelijk dat de tumor kwaardaardige cellen had. Alles is nu schoon, maar ik moet de komende 5 jaar elk half jaar voor controle terug komen.

----------


## wally2cv

Reeds van i 1993 zat ik plots met hoge bloeddruk 170/10 gewoonlijk . Toen konden ze niets vinden . Ik was de medicatie beu en heb het opnieuw laten onderzoeken . Nu vonden ze een gezwel van 1,8 cm op de rechter bijnier. deze is laposcopich weggenomen op 17/8 en ik voel me nu veel kalmer. gisteren was mijn BD 135/90 in niet de beste meetomstandigheden.
Ik had op voorhand ook urineonderzoek gehad
Noradrenaline was 166 , grenswaarden 15-80
adrenaline 118 (0-20) = +590% !
normetanefrine 764 (105-650)
metanefrine 1087 (74-350)
Volgende week op controle en krijg ik een foto te zien wat ze eruit gehaald hebben (zelf gevraagd)

----------


## Iemie

Hallo, ik ontdekte dat link die ik had neer gezete niet klopte. Nogmaals geprobeerd. 

http://www.ggzingeest.nl/dg-client-e...melijke_k1.pdf

Hague, is er een verklaring voor jou klachten? De onrust in je benen?? 
Wally, interessant dat jij de waarden neer gezet hebt. Fijn dat jij je kalmer voelt!! Knap maar snel goed op. En pas vooral goed op jezelf!
iemie

----------


## wally2cv

> Weet er misschien iemand of die MIBG scan van heel je lichaam is?..


Ik heb zelf ook een MIBG scan gehad en scannen ze de hele romp. Als ze dan iets zien maken ze een afdruk.
Ik heb verschillende soorten scans gehad en ben blij dat ze mij hebben kunnen helpen .

----------


## Hague

Ik heb eind septemeber nog een afspraak met mijn endocrinoloog, dan zal ik haar de vraag over mijn rusteloze benen eens voorleggen.

----------


## meneereddie

Onrustige benen heb ik ook, maar niet altijd, sinds de operatie in 2008. Wat bedoel jij met ontstekingen Hague? Plekken/uitslag op je benen die jeuken, of iets anders?

----------


## Hague

Nee, o.a. een speekselklierontsteking (waardoor ik eruit zag als een hamster met de bof) die helse pijnen veroorzaakte en ik ruim 20 dagen 4x daags peniciline heb moeten slikken. en nu werkt de speekselklier nog steeds niet. En piepkleine snij wondjes aan b.v. mijn handen worden ineens enorme onstekingen,alsof ik me met een mes gesneden heb waarmee ik eerst nog f in de aarde heb lopen wroeten........

----------


## meneereddie

http://www.kiezenoftrekken.nl/speeks...sel/index.html

http://www.kiezenoftrekken.nl/speeks...ond/index.html

----------


## Hague

Ik ken de site, maar bedankt ( ikword er in ieder geval niet vrolijker van...)

----------


## brujok

Ik heb een een tumor van 1 cm in mijn linker bijnier mijn schildklier werkt ook niet goed de arts zegt dat dit niets met elkaar te maken heeft?
Groet Joke

----------


## brujok

Ik loop ook bij een endocrinoloog in het LUMC daar is een tumor in mijn bijnier ontdekt. Hoewel ze zeggen dat je schildklier en bijnier niets met elkaar te maken hebben. Maar ze willen nu mij een radioactief jodium slokje geven voor mijn schildklier en niets doen aan de tumor in mijn bijnier. Hoe is het bij jou afgelopen en welke arts heb jij in het LUMC?

----------


## meneereddie

Schildklier en bijnier zijn twee hormoonproducenten, en hebben wel degelijk invloed op elkaar.

----------


## Hague

Mijn arts heet Dr. Schroijen (vrouw) Volgens mijn eerdere endicrinoloog bij het lUMC is het niet gebruikelijk dat tumoren onder de 4 cm verwijderd worden, die van mij was ruim 4,5 cm en zorgde er ook voor dat hij zo overactief was dat daardoor mijn andere bijnier is gaan "slapen". Ik kan mij voorstellen dat ze nu ook je schildklier gaan bekijken, want een tumor van 1 cm zou niet zoveel klachten kunnnen/mogen verzoorzaken.

Sinds dit weekend heb ik wéér een speekselklierontsteking (en heel veel pijn) dus die moet er binnenkort misschien ook uit. Krijg ik een sneetje onder mijn kin. Als ze dan toch bezig zijn, kunnen ze misschien in een moeite door ff een klein faceliftje doen? :-)

----------


## wiske01

ik heb ook een tumor in mijn linker bijnier. na 3 x een mri met een half jaar tussen pauze, is er niets veranderd in grootte, dus doen ze er niets aan. 
Alleen typisch dat ik nu weer meer overgangsverschijnselen krijg, met name 's nachts opvliegers.
Moet binnenkort maar weer eens langs de huisarts dus

----------


## wally2cv

Ik ben een maand geleden geopereerd voor een feochomochytoom aan de rechter bijnier, nu hebben ze op de linker iets gezien (2mm groot) , terug 24 h urinecollectie.

maar de bloeddruk is uitstekend

Gisteren op controle geweest bij de chirurg en die toonde mij foto's van mijn bijnier.

----------


## Hague

Ik had geen last van opvliegers, maar wel van adrenaline aanvallen. Gek werd ik er van, ineens heel druk praten, niet stil kunnen zitten (handig met een bureau functie) rusteloze benen in bed. Daar heb ik oxazepam tegen gekregen. Maar nu de bijniertumor er uit is heb ik wel af en toe last van opvliegerachtige verschijnselen. Mijn bloeddruk is al die tijd veel te hoog geweest, (220/100) en mijn gewicht nam ook enorm toe. Bloeddruk is nu aan het zakken, gewicht helaaas nog niet.

----------


## ballade

Hallo Hague,

rusteloze benen zijn heel goed te behandelen met een goede magnesium. In Nederland vaak behandeld met Inibin, dit is gewoon pure magnesium in een chemisch jasje.

Groetjes Monique

----------


## Iemie

Hallo, 
Ik lees met interesse al jullie verhalen. Mijn rechter bijnier is in nov. 2009 weg genomen. Omdat ik veel klachten had/heb. In Groningen(UMCG) werd op een dopa petscan een feochromocytoom gezien. Hoe groot?? De chirurg die mij zou opereren twijfelde en liet nog een MRI maken. Geen feochromocytoom te zien. Endocrinoloog had van Groningen opdracht om de bijnier nav hun resultaat, te verwijderen. Bijnier weg gehaald Feochromocytoom NOOIT gevonden. Ik voel mij nog even ellendig. Veel transpireren, MOE, depressief, pijnlijke gewrichten. Mijn bloeddruk is altijd aan de hoge kant ondanks het feit dat ik daar medicatie voor heb. 
Over de bijnier wordt NIET meer gesproken. Ik ben nu door verwezen naar een psycholoog, nav lichamelijk onverklaarbare klachten. Ik heb een 1ste intake-gesprek gehad. 
Toevallig staat in Libelle 39 een verhaal over iemand met Lichamelijke Onverklaarbare Klachten. Er schijnen LOK-poli's te zijn. 
Ik wens jullie allemaal sterkte en beterschap!!

----------


## ballade

Hallo Wally,

hoe groot was de tumor voor de operatie.

groetjes Monique

----------


## dotito

> Hallo Hague,
> 
> rusteloze benen zijn heel goed te behandelen met een goede magnesium. In Nederland vaak behandeld met Inibin, dit is gewoon pure magnesium in een chemisch jasje.
> 
> Groetjes Monique


Wat ook helpt is rivotril geven ze veel aan mensen die last hebben van restless legs. Is natuurlijk wel chemische, maar helpt wel. En anders zoals Monique vermeld magnesium+calcium+zink is ook heel goed.

----------


## wally2cv

> Hallo Wally,
> 
> hoe groot was de tumor voor de operatie.
> 
> groetjes Monique




Hey Monique,
De tumor op mijn rechterbijnier was 18mm, op mijn linker kan ook een fibroom zijn. 
Al van de eerste dag na mijn operatie voel ik me veel kalmer  :Embarrassment:

----------


## meneereddie

Hoi allemaal. Zoals jullie gemerkt hebben, ben ik niet veel meer zichtbaar aanwezig op de Feo-topic. Ik lees alles nog wel, maar ben ook ietsje meer actief op andere topic's. 
Ik ben dus op de achtergrond aanwezig. 

Groeten,

----------


## ballade

Hallo Wally,

ik heb wel eerder gepost, maar in het kort zal ik vertellen waar ik tegenaan loop. Ik heb dus die tumor van 3,8 cm en de Endo wil hem niet verwijderen. Mijn Dexa test was 1 x verhoogt maar dat vond de arts niet noemenswaardig. Een speekseltest via een natuurarts wees uit dat ik s,avonds 52 % teveel cortisol aanmaak. In het voorjaar ( bij een hals echo ivm verdikte speekselklier)is er bij toeval een gekrompen schildklier met veel littekenweefsel gevonden (ik had al hypothyrioide, maar endo.s wilden dit niet behandelen vandaar dat ik naar een hormoonarts ben gegaan, na 13 jaar knapte ik redelijk op).
Mijn behandelende endo zit in het team van artsen dat de tumoren aan het uitzoeken zijn.
Maar ik word gewoon naar huis gestuurd met een heel scala aan klachten. Ed heeft mij ook al geadviseerd om naar zijn arts te gaan. Ik durf nog steeds die stap niet te zetten omdat ik bang ben dat er weer tegen mij gezegt word dat het psychisch is.
Ik ben lid van de NVCAP en deze hebben al een paar keer geadviseerd om met mijn uitslagen naar een Endo te gaan en dan kom je daar en dan stuiter je tegen een arrogante muur.
En nu hebben ze bij jou die tumor verwijderd die notabene veel kleiner is dan de mijne. Ik ben wel erg blij voor je hoor, echt!!
Op een negatieve uitslag van de onderzoeken na en een redelijk normale bloeddruk heb ik verder heel veel ernstige cushing verschijnselen.

Mag ik je vragen bij welke arts je geweest bent??

Groetjes Monique

----------


## ballade

Hallo Wally,

bij welke arts en welk ZH ben je geweest. Mijn bloeddruk is prima. De Endo vond de DExa uitslagen ook goed, en 1x gaf de speekseltest een afwijkend uitslag.
Ik overweeg om naar de arts van Ed te gaan, maar ik ben bang dat ik weer naar huis gestuurd word met het zit tussen je oren.
Eeen Belgisch lab heeft mijn waarden gemeten en de dag cortisol is haast niet meetbaar, ik had zo als niets, ik weet dat hij s.morgens steigd. Mijn li-oog voeld brandend aan en en mijn zicht word slechter en heb erge steken in de zijkant van mijn hoofd, ik vermoed Hypofyse, maar de open MRI van mij gehele hoofd liet niets zien. Is de scan die jij hebt gehad duidelijker, mij is verteld dat de Open MRI niet spatzuiver is.

gr MOnique

----------


## ballade

Hallo Wally,

bij welke arts en welk ZH ben je geweest. Mijn bloeddruk is prima. De Endo vond de DExa uitslagen ook goed, en 1x gaf de speekseltest een afwijkend uitslag.
Ik overweeg om naar de arts van Ed te gaan, maar ik ben bang dat ik weer naar huis gestuurd word met het zit tussen je oren.
Eeen Belgisch lab heeft mijn waarden gemeten en de dag cortisol is haast niet meetbaar, ik had zo goed als niets, ik weet dat hij s.morgens steigt. Mijn li-oog voeld brandend aan en en mijn zicht word slechter en heb erge steken in de zijkant van mijn hoofd, ik vermoed Hypofyse, maar de open MRI van mij gehele hoofd liet niets zien. Is de scan die jij hebt gehad duidelijker, mij is verteld dat de Open MRI niet spatzuiver is.

gr MOnique

----------


## wally2cv

Beste Monique,

Ik ben in het Mariaziekenhuis van Overpelt bij hartspecialist Van dorpe geweest, die had al bijna dedelijk door dat het om een feochromocytoom ging en heeft schitterend de uitleg gedaan van de werking van de bijnieren .
DE operatie is gedaan met een kijkoperatie door Dr Mathei, die ook alles mooi uitlegde wat hij ging doen. Ik heb met veel plezier mijn opname beleefd en voel me nu stukken beter

----------


## ballade

Wat fijn voor je, dat alles zo naar het zin is gegaan.

gr Monique

----------


## ballade

Hallo Ed,

alles goed met je?

ik ben er nog steeds niet uit. Ik ga morgen naar de huisarts en e.e.a. voorleggen.
De pijn op bijnier hoogte en in bovenbuik is de hele dag aanwezig. Weet jij of het Erasmus in Rotterdam ook verwijderd onder de 4 cm ( de mijn is 3,8 cm) Mijn bloeddruk was gisteren 140/99 en de dag ervoor 120/72 allebei in rust. Ik val haast nietr af en heb dat hoofdbonzen als ik beweeglijk ben en op sta. Ik blijf onrustig en de pijn in mijn li-oog neemt helmaal niet meer af. Ik vermoed dat de hypofyse klierd.
Als je tijd hebt hoor ik het graag.
Mijn melatonine is veel te laag, maar de arts wil eerts de schildklier op de rit hebben.

Groetjes Monique

----------


## meneereddie

Monique,

De schildklier komt pas op de rit, als de bijnier en tumor verwijderd zijn.
Als ze de schildklier nu op de rit brengen, moet dat straks weer gebeuren, als de tumor weg is.
9 Van de 10 keer gaat dat vanzelf, ná de operatie. De pijn in je oog kan ook komen door hoge bloeddruk. Dat kun je merken in de kleine bloedvaatjes, die pijn gaan doen. Masseren is een prima optie dan. 

In het Vlietlandziekenhuis werkt Dr. Wybenga. Deze vrouw heeft mij goed geholpen, en de tumor ontdekt bij mij. Ze is Internist. 
In het EMC te Rotterdam ben ik verder geholpen.Het lijkt mij, dat als jij persé de tumor weg wil laten halen, dat het zonder twijfel moet kunnen. 

Wat de melatonine betreft zou ik me daar geen zorgen om maken. Dat komt goed als de tumor weg is, en je lichaam en geest weer rust hebben.

Groetjes,

----------


## ballade

Dank je Ed,

wat ben je snel ;-)

Ik wil hem niet per se weg hebben, maar voor mijn gevoel verstoord hij mijn leven en de hormonen. Zeker weten doe ik het niet, het is gissen.
Maar ik dacht in het medisch tijdschrift een stukje gelezen te hebben dat er een arts is in het EMC die ook met goede labuitslagen opereerd.( heb ik meestal, alleen de uitslagen van mijn hormoon arts in Belgie geven vele te hoge/lage waarden aan, Ik ben dus niet in evenwicht).
Vandaar dat ik dacht misschien heb jij iets meer vernomen buiten het forum om.

Ik wil wel naar Schiedam, maar ben bang dat ik weer net zoals het AMC naar huis gestuurd word met bovenstaande symptomen, alleen de pijn is erger nu.

Ik ga nog eens nadenken, als je het hoord kraken dan weet je wie het is.

groetjes Monique

----------


## meneereddie

Monique,

Als je gevoel, lichaam en gezond verstand je zeggen dat het goed is voor je als de tumor er uit moet, aarzel dan niet. Jij kent jouw lichaam zelf het beste. Niemand anders kent wat jij kent, of voelt, wat jij voelt. 
Bel desnoods eerst even naar het Vlietland ziekenhuis, en vraag naar Dr. Wybenga, en maak een afspraak met haar.
Wees niet bang om weggestuurd te worden. 
Dergelijke "kleine" tumoren worden endoscopisch verwijderd. Je hebt dus maar een heel klein gaatje achteraf.
Vergelijking van ziekenhuizen is goed. Sterker nog.. Héél goed zelfs. Maar wat er in het ene ziekenhuis niet wordt gedaan, kan natuurlijk wel in het andere gedaan worden. 

Telefoneren naar Schiedam?
Ik zeg, DOEN!

Let me know..

Groetjes,

----------


## ballade

Dank je Ed,

ik heb echt die zet nodig, en word het niets ga ik weer naar een ander ZH.
Ik ben niet bang voor de operatie, wel voor daarna, dat ik niet beroerder word, helaas kan niemand mij enige garantie geven.
Vanmiddag naar de HA met mijn lijst waar hij niet meer omheen kan :-)

Ik laat het weten Ed.

Slaap lekker mocht je dit vanmorgen nog lezen.
Groetjes Monique

----------


## ballade

Nog even...

Ik ben net bij de HA geweest Ed. Hij vroeg of ik alles op papier wilde zetten, voor Dr. Wijbenga, dan gaat hij haar zelf bellen en overleggen.
Ik vroeg of ik mijn parathormoon mocht laten prikken dit op advies van de arts uit Belgie, wat trof de verbazing van mijn HA de Endo zou deze absoluut moeten laten prikken in mijn situatie. Ik vertelde hem dat ik bijna zeker wist dat dit niet gebeurd was omdat ik de labuitslagen op papier heb van het AMC. De uitslagen waren ook bij hem binnen gekomen maar geen parathormoon. Dat vond hij in mijn situatie heel erg vreemd. 
Ik heb een goede verhouding met mijn HA en ben erg blij dat hij luisterd en wil helpen.

Ik laat het weten wanner er iets uitkomt.

groetjes Monique

----------


## meneereddie

Monique,

Nu moet ik jou even bedanken.
Ik heb parathormoon even opgezocht en uitgespit, en een vorm van herkenning is bij mij o.a. de soms opkomende spierkramp. Niet pijnlijk, wel apart.

http://www.kiesbeter.nl/medische-inf...arathyreoidie/

Ook ná een operatie kan het één en ander toch verstoord zijn dus. En dan is (achteraf bekeken) één controle per jaar toch misschien wel te weinig.

----------


## meneereddie

Monique,

*Nu moet ik jou even bedanken.*

Ik heb parathormoon even opgezocht en uitgespit, en een vorm van herkenning is bij mij o.a. de soms opkomende spierkramp. Niet pijnlijk, wel apart.

http://www.kiesbeter.nl/medische-inf...arathyreoidie/

Ook ná een operatie kan het één en ander toch verstoord zijn dus. (en blijven) 
En dan is (achteraf bekeken) één controle per jaar toch misschien wel te weinig.

Ik moet binnenkort weer naar het EMC, en dan zal ik het eens gaan voorleggen aan de arts.

Ik ben benieuwd hoe jouw onderzoeken met uitslagen gaan verlopen, en of jouw huisarts daadwerkelijk met 
Dr. Wybenga gaat bellen.

Succes met alles.
En let me nog een keertje know. 

Groetjes,

----------


## ballade

Mijn HA gaat zeker bellen. Nadat ik mijn symptomen en behandelwijze op papier had gezet, kreeg ik als antwoodr. Monique Ik ga bellen want hier kan ik zeker iets mee.

Fijn weekend gr Monique

----------


## meneereddie

Da's prachtig.!
Gaat er eindelijk schot in komen.!
Ik hoop dat ie snel belt..
Voor jou ook een goed weekend.

Groetjes,

----------


## ballade

Ed,

je Endo had toch wel zeker dat Parathormoon moeten prikken, zo essencieel bij onze problematiek.


Weet jij of Dr Wybenga open staat voor een normale vorm van alternatieve geneeskunde, niet dat ik haar wil overtuigen, absoluut niet. Jij weet net zoals ik dat je een arts niet de wed moet lezen. Maar bij mij zijn door mijn arts in Belgie ernstige tekorten aangetoond, en mijn vorige Endo begon te schreeuwen tegen mij, dus was ik gelijk in de stress weg met die kwakzalvers, waren zijn woorden....weg cortisol, ik had al zo weinig, Hahaha!!!!
Ik zou het fijn vinden om op een gezonde manier haar visie te delen met de arts die mij behandeld. ze mag het afkeuren, maar zoals mijn huisarts het ook zien als een punt waar nog wel eens in bijgeschoold mag worden ( ga ik haar niet zeggen hoor, kijk wel uit!!). Maar mijn lab waarden liegen er niet om.
Kijk ze zal haar eigen behandelplan hebben, en daar zal ik zeker in schikken, als ze mij wil zien.
Misschien moet ik het gewoon afwachten, ik gebruik niet bijster veel hormonen, Groeihormoon'(peper duur, ik spuit GOUD en DHEA...en Erfa vvor mijn schildklier.
En vit D capsules. Mens wat knap je daar van op, zo veel meer energie, ik was zo moe steeds.

Groetjes Ed van mij.

----------


## meneereddie

Monique, (mij)

*Ik zou, als ik jou was, pas praten over alternatieve geneeskunde, als de tumor er uit is, met je eigen huisarts.*

De internist, (Dr. Wybenga) neemt waar, laat je urine (en eventueel je bloed) onderzoeken, constateert, concludeert, en stuurt je door naar het EMC, waar ze je in een paar weken gaan stabiliseren met medicatie, en verlossen van de tumor.
Met stabiliseren bedoel ik de bloeddruk. 
Ná de operatie is er nog een klein onderzoekje, en de uitslag daarvan komt bij Dr. Wybenga terecht, en zij zal naar aanleiding van die uitslag, een verslag uitbrengen aan jou.
Zij zal eventueel nog wat (herstel) medicatie uitschrijven, maar verder zal je het daarna met je eigen huisarts moeten doen, tenzij er zich naar aanleiding van de tumorverwijdering, een stoornis is ontstaan in je hormoonstelsel, of ergens anders.
Je lichaam moet weer wennen, en dat kan best wel een jaar of twee jaar duren.
Afhankelijk van je gezondheid en leeftijd.

Ik lag vóór de operatie, destijds op de afdeling 5 noord, (Interne Geneeskunde) en heb het er reuze naar mijn zin gehad, 
Nooit eerder heb ik zo'n fijne behandeling gehad als in het EMC. 
(Mijn spreekwoordelijke petje bleef afgaan voor iedereen in het EMC)
Ná de operatie ben ik naar een andere afdeling gebracht. De zogenaamde herstelafdeling. 
Ik hoop dat jij snel geholpen kan worden. Ik ben reuze benieuwd hoe het gesprek met de internist zal verlopen, en hoe het daarna in het werk zal worden gesteld bij jou.

Hou me op de hoogte, en laat het maar gebeuren. (zo snel mogelijk)
Ik moet binnenkort ook weer voor de nacontrole naar het EMC, dus wie weet, drinken we daar een kop koffie samen. 

Groetjes,

----------


## Iemie

Hallo Monique,
Hoop dat jij snel terecht kunt bij dr. W. Want wat zul het zat zijn ............alijd je maar rot voelen. 
Ik projecteer nu...........ik voel mij nu ruim 4 jaar rot en ik ben t meer dan zat. 
Ben net naar de endocrinoloog geweest. Hij heeft mij alle waarden vd onderzoeken laten zien en verteld waarom ik in 2009 geopereerd ben. 
Nadat de bijnier eruit was daalden alle waarden. Maar er is geen feochromocytoom gevonden. Er was wel hyperfunctie vd bijnier........maar hoe en wat????
Specialist zit/zat met de handen in t haar............. Hij gaat met spoed een brief voor endocrinoloog van t AMC maken. 
"Mijn" endocrinoloog heeft al een paar maal gezegd dat hij gefaald heeft. Maar hij had duidelijk opdracht uit Groningen om mij te laten opereren. 
Monique, sterkte. 
Wij wachten het maar weer af. 
Groeten, iemie

----------


## ballade

Hoi iemie,

ik wens je veel succes.Hopelijk komt er nu duidelijkheid voor je.

Groetjes Monique

----------


## wally2cv

Bij de laatste maandelijkse bloeddrukcontrole bij de huisarts had ik weer hypertensie (160/100), direct afspraak gemaakt bij de hartspecialst. ws heb ik op mij L bijnier ook een feochromocytoom, ze hadden op de scan een gezwel gezien van 3mm.

----------


## ballade

Hallo Wally,

ik ben benieuwd wat ze aan je gezwelletje doen. 
Heb je verder klachten die er bij horen??
Succes Monique

----------


## wally2cv

@ monique, de vorige operatie is me zo goed meegevallen dat ze het nog eens mogen doen , maar ik weet niet of je zinder bijnieren kan leven .

----------


## meneereddie

> @ monique, de vorige operatie is me zo goed meegevallen dat ze het nog eens mogen doen , maar ik weet niet of je zinder bijnieren kan leven .


Natuurlijk wel Wally. In je lichaam zitten veel klieren die hormonen (aan)maken.
En als je ergens een hormoon te weinig van hebt, is daar goede medicatie voor.

Groetjes,

----------


## ballade

@Wally, maar halen ze hem dan weer weg al is ie zo klein.

----------


## ballade

Hallo Ed,

eindelijk heeft mij HA jou endo aan de telefoon gehad. Ze is een vaatspecialiste en kan niets voor mij doen omdat er geen indicatie is voor een consult.
Verdikkie..ik baal want ik had echt hoop, vooral omdat ik zo een pijn heb en mijn oog ook steeds meer klachten geeft.
Ik ga de zorgverzekeraar bellen en vragen wat te doen en anders een consult bij Dr Hermers in het Radbout, is alleen weer zover.

Heb je nog suggesties ik sta er voor open hoor!!! Dat word geen bakkie samen doen ED.

Fijne avond en werk ze.
Groetjes MOnique

----------


## meneereddie

Monique,

Dr Wybenga is geen endocrinoloog, maar internist. (misschien met vaatspecialisme...dat weet ik niet) 
Anders vraag je een verwijzing naar een andere internist.

Je kunt natuurlijk ook aan je ha vragen of hij/zij naar het EMC wil bellen voor een afspraak met een endocrinoloog.
Jouw ha kan ook advies vragen aan het EMC. 

Er is iets dat artsen veel te weinig doen, en dat is onderling communiceren. 

Misschien is het mogelijk om zelf te bellen met de afdeling endocrinologie in het EMC? Of met een internist? 

Ik probeer nog wat te bedenken, maar het wordt wel moeilijker...


Groetjes,

----------


## ballade

Ik krijg van Achmea maar 1x een second opinion vergoed, dus dat word gokken.

Ik begrijp niet waarom ze tegen mijn HA zegt dat ze vaarspecialiste is en een daarvoor gespecialiseerde internist. Dan denk ik toch , dan had ze mij toch kunnen helpen? 
Aan de andere kant, als er voor geen indicatie ligtop haar vakgebied, om mij te laten behandelen zit ik ook verkeerd.

Achmea belt terug ik ben benieuwd, dan zouden zij het toch zeker kunnen uitzoeken.

groetjes Monique

----------


## meneereddie

Misschien kun je beter zelf even naar het EMC bellen? Ik ben een voorstander van zelf handelen..

----------


## ballade

Ben ik met jee eens Ed.. Ik moet alleen even een insteek vinden om zelf te bellen. Ik weet niet hoe ik dat moet doen. Ik heb zelf gewerkt als doktersassistente maar mensen met een verhaal als dat van mij ( op zoek naar een arts die kan helpen) werden terug verwezen naar de HA. En die werkt mee hoor, geen probleem.
Kijk als er een assistente zegt, oh dan moet u naar Dr..Die of Die, en stel dan kom ik op consult, kan het zijn dat het weer een arts is die met labwaarden werkt en niet naar de klachten kijkt. Dan heb ik min second opinion verspeeld en mag ik zelf gaan betalen, dus ik wil hier heel zuinig mee omgaan.

Herken jij trouwens steken in je benen, ik heb iets gelezen van iemand die dat ook had en dat waren bloedpropjes, zo voeld het ook n.l alsof er steken komen door een slechte circulatie, en dan voeld het ontstekerig.

Ed ik wacht ff en ga even nadenken..Het is wel stil op het forum he???

TRuste groetjes Monique

----------


## meneereddie

Monique,
Slaap lekker...

Even een belletje kan geen kwaad...NOOIT.!!
Doe het, kom voor jezelf op..! 
Je laat je toch niet van het kluitje in het riet sturen.?
Ik begrijp jouw second opinion gevoel. 
Maar ik zou al diverse ziekenhuizen hebben gebeld met jouw verhaal. Te beginnen met de Academische. 

Ik ben toen zelf naar een ziekenhuis gereden, daar in elkaar gezakt, en ben meteen geholpen. (2007)

Die steken in mijn benen herken ik. die heb ik nu sinds een jaar of twee, in mijn rechterbeen, vlak boven de knie.
Die steken zijn intens gemeen, en het enige dat op zo'n moment mij helpt, is het hard masseren van de plek die steekt.
Ik heb het overigens niet altijd, maar ik had het wel zeer regelmatig, maar het lijkt wel of het wat gereduceerd is de laatste tijd. 

Ik ben sinds kort gestopt met roken, dus misschien verdwijnen die steken wel weer.



Groetjes,

----------


## meneereddie

PS: Donderdag ga ik de nacht weer in, dus dan ga ik wel 's morgens vroeg slapen..

----------


## ballade

Ha Roken, nou dat doe ik ook weer sinds een paar maanden ;-), zou kunnen dat het trikkerd. Ik ga voor de pijn deze week naar mijn fysio deze doet ook aan dry needling, dus behandelen van trikkerpoints. Misschien iets voor jou Ed.
Heb net HA gesproken dwe gaan maandag een plan maken, en ik ga ook bellen met dr Hermus in het Radbout.

Thanks voor je support groetjes Monique

----------


## Iemie

Hoi Monique,
Heb jij dr. Hermus van het UMCG st. Radboud al gebeld. http://www.umcn.nl/Zorg/Afdelingen/E...rmus.aspx(hier zie je hem)
Ik ben reuze benieuwd wat alles jou gaat opleveren. 

Ik heb voor volgende week woe. een afspraak in het AMC, A'dam. 
Ik bid onze lieve Heer op mijn blote knieen.......inmiddels.
Ik heb nu aldoor een hoge bloeddruk gevoel. 
Kan ook door de Diclofenac komen. 
Wat voor een plan ga jij met de huisarts maken?

Veel sterkte, lieve groet, iemie

----------


## ballade

Ik ben onder behandeling van Dr de Vries in het AMC en deze laat mij met een te trage schildklier lopen en veel verschijnselen van een te snelle of te langzame bijnier, en vooral veel pijn en het hoofdbonzen. Mijn bloeddruk is af en toe hoog. Maandag heb ik een gesprek met de HA.
Succes in het AMC.

sterkte en lieve groet terug Monique

----------


## meneereddie

http://www.tillysmidt.nl/behandeling...20de%20WET.htm


Of deze...

http://www.kennisring.nl/smartsite.dws?id=33675

----------


## Iemie

Hallo,

Ik ben afgelopen woensdag naar t AMC geweest. Ik had een fijn gesprek met een internist/endocrinoloog. Ik was niet bij de arts waar ik naar toe verwezen was maar ik word besproken in een team. Het was een aardige, vooral rustige arts die alle tijd nam. 
Hij vermoedt dat mijn klachten niet vd bijnier komen omdat ik mij voor en na de bijnierverwijdering even rot voel. Mijn bloeddruk was geweldig goed.......130/70. 
Arts zei te vermoeden dat ik struma heb, omdat mijn schildklier wat opgezet is........ik zie dat niet. Er wordt op 27 punten in t bloed gekeken. Ik heb t geteld en alles vlug op geschreven. Het is de bedoeling dat de arts mij vrijdagmiddag opbelt, voor de uitslag. 
Afwachten dus maar weer. 
Iemie

----------


## Iemie

Hallo,
Ik werd idd gisterenmiddag opgebeld door de arts v h AMC. Bijna al de uitslagenzijn goed. Schildklier werkt wat te snel. Moet as. donderdag een echo vd schildklier laten maken. En nog wat bloed laten prikken. Omdat de arts een vermoeden heeft vd ziekte van Graves. http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...hildklier.html
Ook ben ik nog in de overgang............ben nu 62jr. 
Ik hoor donderdag wanneer ik weer een afspraak met de arts heb. 
Ik ben wel wat verbaasd dat mn schildklier nu wat te snel werkt. Hij werkte aldoor wat traag. 
Iedereen het allerbeste!

----------


## meneereddie

Ik hoop dat de arts er dit keer niet naast zit Iemie, en dat jij nu eindelijk eens de juiste behandeling krijgt, die bij jouw klachten horen. 

Heb al jij deze symptomen? 

Angst
Prikkelbaarheid
Slaapproblemen
Vermoeidheid
Een snelle of onregelmatige hartslag
Een fijne tremor van de handen of vingers
Vaker en meer transpireren
Gevoeligheid voor warmte
Gewichtsverlies, ondanks normale voedselinname
Broos, snel afbrekende haar
Vergroting van de schildklier (zichtbaar in de hals)
Veranderingen in de menstruele cyclus
Frequente stoelgang

Het zijn er nogal wat zeg.. Geen wonder dat jij je al die tijd zo rot hebt gevoeld.!

----------


## Iemie

Hoi Ed,
Ik hoop ook dat de arts er niet weer NAAST zit. Van punt 1 t/m 8 is sprake. Volgens de arts is mn schildklier opgezet......Ik heb een litteken omdat in 1977 ofzo de linker schildklierkwab verwijderd is. 
Ik val beslist NIET af. Menstruatie heb ik niet meer. Neen, geen frequente stoelgang. Ook mn haar is niet anders. 
Zoals ik Monique prive mailde hoop ik dat Ik niet dood word gemaakt met een blije mus..........

Hoe gaat t met jou, Ed?? Ik hoop zo dat t goed gaat. 
Wens jou in ieder geval, Het allerbeste.

Groet, iemie

----------


## Iemie

Hee Willemijn, 
Hoe is t met jou? Meen mij te herinneren dat jij de ziekte van Graves hebt?
Ben erg benieuwd hoe het nu met jou is. Wordt er nog over feochromocytoom gesproken of is dat geheel vd baan?

Het beste met jou

Groeten, iemie

----------


## ballade

Iemie dat was ik niet hoor, dat van die mus!!!! Hahah...heb vertrouwen en probeer er positief aan te denken.

Dr Romijn stuurde mij weg, met bovenstaande klachten, en een redelijk bloedbeeld. Dus misschien een arts in opleiding die heel erg opmerkzaam is en alert die jou wel helpt.

Ik heb je wel eens gemaild dat ik vermoedde dat je schildklier echt aangepakt moet worden en dat je zoekttocht naar de bijnierproblematiek misscien geen vruchten zou afwerpen.
Echt je kan zo ziek zijn van die klierige klier.

Gr Moniquew

----------


## wally2cv

Ik heb vandaag een foto gekregen van mijn verwijderde bijnier, die is mooi in schijfjes gesneden voor verder onderzoek en zelfs Stevie Wonder ziet de feochromocytoom. wel de moeite om te bekijken

----------


## ballade

Stievie wonder!!!! Hahaha

----------


## meneereddie

Wally, wil jij wat van die foto's hier op het forum plaatsen?
Ik ben altijd nieuwsgierig, dus ook naar jouw foto's.
Hier staan 2 foto's van mijn tumor. (niet in plakjes)
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=111&page=3

Groetjes,

----------


## wally2cv

https://picasaweb.google.com/wally2c...35432736573442

Links is de volledige bijnier , de verkleuring bovenaan is de feochromocytoom

----------


## wboers

> Hee Willemijn, 
> Hoe is t met jou? Meen mij te herinneren dat jij de ziekte van Graves hebt?
> Ben erg benieuwd hoe het nu met jou is. Wordt er nog over feochromocytoom gesproken of is dat geheel vd baan?
> 
> Het beste met jou
> 
> Groeten, iemie


Hallo Iemie,
Ik heb (had) inderdaad de ziekte van Graves. Ik heb medicatie gekregen en volgens mijn endocrinoloog is de ziekte over. Er wordt nog steeds over een feochromocytoom gesproken en ook de onderzoeken ernaar gaan door. Ik heb nog steeds met enige regelmaat die hele hoge bloeddrukaanvallen....het vreemde is, dat ik in de tijd toen ik alleen strumazol kreeg om mijn schildklier stil te leggen, geen aanval heb gehad. Sterker nog, ik had mij in jaren niet zo goed gevoeld! Mijn endocrinoloog begrijpt er ook niets van. Normaliter voel je je moe etc. als je schildklier helemaal stil ligt, maar ik voelde mij geweldig.....helaas moest mijn schildklier weer aan het werk en met de toediening van Tyrax zijn én de aanvallen weer begonnen en ben ik me weer rotter gaan voelen. 

Ik heb de hoop opgegeven dat de oplossing nog gevonden wordt. Ik ga nog steeds braaf naar alle onderzoeken etc. maar meer om mijn man en zoon dan om mij zelf. Ik functioneer redelijk, kan mijn werk nog steeds 36 uur doen en heb er inmiddels vrede mee dat ik niet kan sporten en me niet lichamelijk in kan spannen.

Ik hoop van harte dat het met jou ook snel beter gaat Iemie. Erg lief dat je nog aan mij dacht. Ik zit bijna nooit meer op deze site......ik kan anderen niet helpen en zie daardoor de waarde er niet van in.

Ik wens alle mensen op dit forum heel veel sterkte!!

----------


## ballade

Dag Willemijn,

is het raadzaam om eens je klachten te posten?? Je hebt er het recht op je goed te voelen hoor!! Twee weten er meer dan een.

Hert is een ware strijd die wij soms leveren, en daar leren wij ook weer veel door.

Geen verplichting hoor, alleen las ik je mail en vond dat zo triest om te lezen.

Groetjes Monique en sterkte

----------


## meneereddie

De waarde van een forum zoals Medicity, is er, doordat men andere mensen kan helpen en adviseren, maar ook omdat je er zelf goed geholpen kunt worden door andere bezoekers. (die op hun beurt weer geolpen worden door andere bezoekers) En zo blijven we rouleren...

----------


## ballade

Fijn Eddie dat je dit even schrijft, het kan zo ondersteunend zijn. Eens kan er ergens een kwartje vallen. We hebben veel meegemaakt, maar ook veel geleerd van adviezen die helpen of kunnen helpen.
Gr Monique

----------


## Iemie

Hallo,
Ik ben afgelopen do. naar t AMC geweest, voor een echo vd schildklier. De radiologe zei dat wanneer de nodus groter was dan 1cm er een punctie gedaan moest worden. Nodus is 2cm. De patholoog anathoom moest er bij gehaald worden, om te kijken of er genoeg cellen voor onderzoek in de punctie zaten. Bij de derde punctie zaten er genoeg cellen in. Toen moest er nog bloed geprikt worden op de waarde TBI (Thyroid Binding Immunoglobulines).
Ik voelde mij zo.........eenzaam,toen de onderzoeken gedaan waren. Had ik nu niet gehoord dat ik een nodus had??............neen, de endocrinoloog had t over struma......
En ja......er zou evt een punctie gedaan worden........ Het leek of alles mij overviel. Toen begreep ik de waarde TBI helemaal niet. Ben daarom voor uitleg naar de huisarts geweest. Ik wil graag alles begrijpen. Lukt mij beslist niet......... Gelukkig heeft de huisarts daar begrip voor. 
Op 4-01 12 heb ik een afspraak met de endocrinoloog.

Goede kerst allen!!

Iemie

----------


## meneereddie

Jij ook een goede Kerst, en een mooie jaarwisseling.
Ik hoop dat je nu eindelijk eens correct geholpen wordt, en een juiste behandeling krijgt.

Uiteraard wens ik iedereen een mooie Kerst toe, en een prachtig 2012.

Groetjes,

----------


## ballade

OOk ik wens allen een heel fijne Kerst!!!

Ed, ik ga 13 januari naar Dr Nerea in het Radbout. Afwachten maar he??

Mijn schildklierwaarden zijn weer egzakt en de pijn is gestegen..:-)

Groetjes Monique

----------


## wboers

> Dag Willemijn,
> 
> is het raadzaam om eens je klachten te posten?? Je hebt er het recht op je goed te voelen hoor!! Twee weten er meer dan een.
> 
> Hert is een ware strijd die wij soms leveren, en daar leren wij ook weer veel door.
> 
> Geen verplichting hoor, alleen las ik je mail en vond dat zo triest om te lezen.
> 
> Groetjes Monique en sterkte


Hallo Monique en andere MC gebruikers, 
Allereerst de beste wensen voor het nieuwe jaar! Om met jouw eerste vraag te beginnen: Ik heb mijn klachten lang geleden gepost....je kan ze vinden als je alle posten onder mijn naam aanklikt. 

Over het algemeen voel ik me goed, maar ik heb 'aanvallen' van hele hoge bloeddruk (250/140) of hoger/lager....geen idee waar ze vandaan komen en de artsen dachten op een gegeven moment dat het door een feochromocytoom kwam...........maar die hebben ze niet gevonden. Eind januari moet ik naar Groningen voor een Dopa? scan.....ach, zoals ik al schreef...ik heb de moed opgegeven dat ze het ooit vinden. Maar ik voel me over het algemeen niet ziek (buiten die aanvallen) alleen beperkt...inspanning lokt de aanvallen uit.

Zodra ik meer weet, zal ik het laten weten en ik lees de posts van anderen ook met regelmaat en zal zeker reageren als ik denk iets te weten dat een ander kan helpen.

Bedankt voor je berichtje Monique en ik hoop dat het goed met je gaat,

Willemijn

----------


## Iemie

Beste MC-gebruikers,

Wens jullie allemaal een gezond en gelukkig 2012 toe!!
Ik ben gisteren naar t AMC geweest. Mijn schildklier werkt niet helemaal goed, maar daar is niets aan te doen. Ik heb niet de ziekte van Graves. Het bultje in de schildklier is niet kwaadaardig. Het wordt over een een half jaar nogmaals gecontroleerd. Al mijn functies in mijn lichaam zijn goed. Ik ben alleen..... nog in de overgang. Daar heb ik nu voor 2 weken medicatie, estradiol, voor gekregen. Na 2 weken belt de arts mij op om te horen hoe de estradiol mij bevalt.
Dus ik ben nog geen stap verder. Kan niet zeggen dat dat aan de arts ligt. Ik was er helemaal van uit gegaan dat de schildklier de boosdoener was. 
Tja, hoe nu verder?? 
Advies van de arts van AMC, praten met de psychiater. 
Ik weet t even niet!
Groeten, iemie

----------


## Iemie

Hallo Willemijn,
Ik ben ook naar Groningen geweest voor een Dopa-petscan. Bij mij zagen ze toen een feochromocytoom. Maar de chirurg en de patholoog anatoom hebben 'm NOOIT gevonden.

Veel succes jij!! En blijf je goed voelen!!!

Hartelijke groet, iemie

----------


## wally2cv

ik wou gisteren terug beginnen met bloedgeven , 5 maanden na mijn operatie en kreeg te horen dat ik niet mocht (ws nooit meer) Kwam me hard aan , na jaren hoge bloeddruk (meestal 160/100) is mijn BD na een feochromocytoomoperateie en aanpassing medicatie EINDELIJK goed (130-150/60-90) .ik kon er niet mee lachen . heb sinds 15/8/1983 bloedgegeven (109x) .

----------


## meneereddie

> ik wou gisteren terug beginnen met bloedgeven , 5 maanden na mijn operatie en kreeg te horen dat ik niet mocht (ws nooit meer) Kwam me hard aan , na jaren hoge bloeddruk (meestal 160/100) is mijn BD na een feochromocytoomoperateie en aanpassing medicatie EINDELIJK goed (130-150/60-90) .ik kon er niet mee lachen . heb sinds 15/8/1983 bloedgegeven (109x) .


Wat was de reden dat het niet mocht?

----------


## wally2cv

> Wat was de reden dat het niet mocht?


dat mijn bijnier eruit is

----------


## wally2cv

> ik wou gisteren terug beginnen met bloedgeven , 5 maanden na mijn operatie en kreeg te horen dat ik niet mocht (ws nooit meer) Kwam me hard aan , na jaren hoge bloeddruk (meestal 160/100) is mijn BD na een feochromocytoomoperateie en aanpassing medicatie EINDELIJK goed (130-150/60-90) .ik kon er niet mee lachen . heb sinds 15/8/1983 bloedgegeven (109x) .




Vandaag bericht gehad dat ik NOOIT meer mag bloedgeven, had ik mijn bijnier maar laten zitten.

----------


## Iemie

Dag Wally,
Jij bent toch wel heel blij dat jij je beter voelt na de bijnier +feochromocytoom-verwijdering? Jij voelt je toch een stuk rustiger? Is dat niet heerlijk? Lijkt mij van wel. Bloed geven is prachtig, alleen wanneer je lichaam daar toe in staat is. Wees trots dat jij zoveel keren al gegeven hebt!
Ik heb jaren bloed gegeven, maar omdat ik erg veel antibiotica slikte mocht ik ook niet meer geven. 

Het allerbeste en geniet van het feit dat de operatie bij jou geholpen heeft!!
Groet, iemie

----------


## wally2cv

Bedankt Iemie, dit doet me goed .

----------


## Iemie

Hallo,
Ik heb inmiddels de scan uit Groningen gezien. De arts van het AMC heeft 'm naar mij gemaild. 
Nav mijn klachten die in de zomer van 2007 begonnen, zweten, ernstige onrust, hoge bloeddruk, paniekaanvallen en deze scan is in nov. 2009 mijn rechter bijnier verwijderd. Er is op deze scan duidelijk te zien dat er iets in de bijnier oplicht, wat dan mogelijk een feochromocytoom zou kunnen zijn.......... Degenen die mijn verhaal kennen weten dat er uit het pathalogisch anath onderzoek niets gekomen is. 
Ik voel mij nog even ellendig. Inmiddels vier en een half jaar. 
Second opinion in VUMC wees uit dat ik nog in de overgang zit. Volgende second opinion in AMC geeft eigenlijk het zelfde resultaat. Overgang nog actief.......... Kreeg Estradiol Maar daar voelde ik mij nog ellendiger door. Gestopt met de Estradiol.
Er werd in t AMC nog wel een bultje in de schildklier ontdekt. Bleek bij nader onderzoek onschuldig. Schildklier kan niet de klachten geven die ik heb. Omdat de waarden redelijk in orde zijn. Ik heb een afspraak in mei met de endocrinoloog, nadat het bultje in de schildklier weer onderzocht is en de schildklier waarden weer bepaald zijn.
Advies van de arts van AMC zijn om goed met de psychiater te overleggen hoe nu verder. Ik zit nu in traject Psyche en Soma en word begeleid door psycholoog en psychiater. 
Ik voel mij behoorlijk gedeprimeerd, heb last van al mijn gewrichten. 
Ik denk dat ik op dit forum niet echt meer thuis hoor. Alhoewel ik t forum wel zal blijven volgen.
Iedereen het allerbeste en sterkte!!
Iemie

----------


## meneereddie

Iemie.

Ook ik loop bij een psycholoog en bij een psychiater. 
Dat komt onder andere door wat ik mee heb gemaakt. maar ook door de foute of slechte na zorg.na de operatie. 

Alles dat je meemaakt. Heeft impact op je. Kleine dingen en grote dingen. 
Je bent een doorzetter en een vechter. Dus ik ben r van overtuigd dat jij weer in orde komt...
Met mij komt het ook in orde.

Groetjes,

----------


## meneereddie

PS:

Ik ben onder behandeling bij een sociaal psycholoog. 
Dat komt niet door de bijniertumor, of door de operatie, maar van vele hele andere dingen.
Dat heeft met emoties te maken bij mij.

Groetjes,

----------


## Iemie

Dag Ed,

Jammer dat jij ook hulp nodig hebt. Ik hoop dat het jou dan ook echt helpt!
Ik durf te zeggen dat ik ook al heel wat mee gemaakt heb. 
Ik ga eens in de twee weken naar een psycholoog en eens in de 3weken naar een psychiater. Deze week heb ik een ander antidepressivum gekregen. Daar voel ik mij nu niet zo blij mee. Hoop zo dat er eens iets is dat mij helpt. 
De teleurstelling van de verwijdering vd bijnier, de teleurstelling dat de second opinion ook niets aan het licht brengt, maakt mij zo onzeker. 
Ik hoop dat jij gelijk hebt, Ed, dat ik een doorzetter, vechter ben......Ik probeer in ieder geval mijn best te doen. 
Het moet met jou en met mij idd gewoon goed komen!!!

Liefs, Iemie

----------


## Iemie

Dag Willemijn, 
Heb jij de uitslag van de dopa petscan uit Groningen al?
Ik ben daar reuze benieuwd naar!

Groet, Iemie

----------


## meneereddie

> Dag Ed,
> 
> Jammer dat jij ook hulp nodig hebt. Ik hoop dat het jou dan ook echt helpt!
> Ik durf te zeggen dat ik ook al heel wat mee gemaakt heb. 
> Ik ga eens in de twee weken naar een psycholoog en eens in de 3weken naar een psychiater. Deze week heb ik een ander antidepressivum gekregen. Daar voel ik mij nu niet zo blij mee. Hoop zo dat er eens iets is dat mij helpt. 
> De teleurstelling van de verwijdering vd bijnier, de teleurstelling dat de second opinion ook niets aan het licht brengt, maakt mij zo onzeker. 
> Ik hoop dat jij gelijk hebt, Ed, dat ik een doorzetter, vechter ben......Ik probeer in ieder geval mijn best te doen. 
> Het moet met jou en met mij idd gewoon goed komen!!!
> 
> Liefs, Iemie




Het gaat ook goed komen Iemie.

Maar je moet zelf het voortouw in handen nemen, en de negativiteit omdraaien naar positiviteit.
DAT IS WAT JE MOET DOEN..! 

Verander je gedachten. Verander de wijze waarop je denkt aan iets.

Denk aan iets, waar je om hebt moeten lachen. Denk aan wat je morgen voor leuks zal gaan doen.
Ik vind tegenwoordig boodschappen doen leuk...Tja..

Blijf onder de mensen komen. Je hoeft niet meteen een heel gesprek aan te gaan, maar blijf sociaal betrokken.


Het komt goed...!

Echt..!

*Maar jij moet het doen..!*

In ons geval gaan we het samen doen..!

Ik hier.... En jij daar...

En nog één ding... WIJ ZIJN NIET ZIELIG...! EN WE DOEN NIET ZIELIG..!

Doe je best Iemie, dan komt het pas echt goed..!

Groetjes,

----------


## ballade

Hey jullie 2tjes..zet em op hoor,ik denk aan jullie. Ook ik weet wat je doormaakt.

Lieve groet Monique

----------


## greet69

Hallo allemaal, ik ben hier nieuw. 
Vorig jaar is door een hartaanval en longembolie na een hernia-operatie (in de nek) een feochromocytoom ontdekt bij mij. Ik had geen enkele klacht daarover. De cathacholamine-waardes waren wel 10X te hoog dus werd aangeraden de bijnierkliertumor te verwijderen en tot die tijd toch ook al niet meer naar de sauna te gaan en inspanningen te mijden. 
Wel ben ik al meer dan 10 jaar moe en heb pijn door het syndroom van fibromyalgie (vastgesteld in 2006 pas). Dankzij relaxatietechnieken, fysiotherapie, bewegen en rustiger leven (alles aangeraden en in samenspraak met een multidisiplinair team van een pijnkliniek) was dat merendeels van de dagen onder controle. 
Begin van de maand (exact 1 jaar nadat ik weer leerde zelfstandig ademen) werd de bijnier met tumor volledig verwijdert. Heel vlot gebeurt, geen intensieve, na 6 dagen weer naar huis. 
Nu heb ik echter veel meer algemene spier-en/of zenuw-pijnen dan voordien en ben ik ook veel sneller uitgeput. 500m wandelen lukt net. Concentreren is ook moeilijk, welicht door de pijn. 
Is er, naar jullie ervaring, een verband tussen verhoogde pijn en verergerde vermoeidheid en die wegname van de bijnierklier of is dat gewoon toeval? Wat kan ik nu, na de operatie nog allemaal verwachten?
alvast bedankt voor de feedback.
greet

----------


## meneereddie

Dag Greet,

Zijn je Hypofyse en Schildklier al onderzocht op werking?
Ik las van de week, dat door een nektrauma deze sterk van slag kunnen raken, en dus de klachten kunnen veroorzaken die jij hierboven noemde.

Ga even naar je huisarts, leg het voor, en vraag om een internist. Met jouw medisch verleden mag de arts daar geen punt van maken.
Laat je urine onderzoeken op bepaalde hormoonwaardes, die te veel of te weinig worden geproduceerd door Hypofyse en Schildklier.

Groetjes,

----------


## ballade

Hallo Ed,

mijn ACTH zit aan de bovengrens, ik ben ondertussen in het Radbout geweest. Ik heb vlgd week een consult. Weet jij of dit al een stoting kan zijn van die bijnier en zullen ze dit ook onder tafel vegen met het antwoord, mevrouw u zit nog binnen de waarden.

Groetjes Monique

----------


## meneereddie

Ik ben hier niet bekend mee Monique. 

Maar jezelf af laten schepen in deze fase van jouw onderzoeken/behandeling, 
moet je nooit toelaten natuurlijk.
Ik begrijp dat jij de test al hebt gehad?

Misschien dat je een ander ziekenhuis kunt bellen, ivm de hormoonwaardes? 
Misschien hebben ze een goede tip voor je. 
Ik zou willen dat ik je beter kon helpen.

http://www.lumc.nl/home/0001/12556/19997/80318034250441

Groetjes,

----------


## greet69

> Dag Greet,
> 
> Zijn je Hypofyse en Schildklier al onderzocht op werking?
> Ik las van de week, dat door een nektrauma deze sterk van slag kunnen raken, en dus de klachten kunnen veroorzaken die jij hierboven noemde.
> 
> Ga even naar je huisarts, leg het voor, en vraag om een internist. Met jouw medisch verleden mag de arts daar geen punt van maken.
> Laat je urine onderzoeken op bepaalde hormoonwaardes, die te veel of te weinig worden geproduceerd door Hypofyse en Schildklier.
> 
> Groetjes,


dag ed,
Zijn je Hypofyse en Schildklier al onderzocht op werking? vraag je je af: 
Die zijn onderzocht (ik dacht dat dat standaard was al die testen) en werken normaal, alle hormonenafscheiding (op noradrenaline en adrenaline) zijn normaal. Het is zelfs meermaals onderzocht (ik wou een 2de opinie dus zijn alle tests opnieuw gebeurt). Nu, na de operatie wordt dat weer allemaal onderzocht men verwacht nu geen enkele afwijking meer aangezien de bijnier verwijdert is. Maar dan sta ik nog steeds niets verder met mijn pijn en vermoeidheid en uitputting.

----------


## ballade

Hallo Greet,

veel inetrnisten werken met de standaard lab uitslagen. heb je een goede verhouding met je huisarts dan kun je voor jezelf om e.e.a. uit te sluiten een lab test aanvragen voor:
Feritinine
FT3
FT4
TSH

en plaats deze hier op het forum. Ik ben zelf schildklier en bijnierpatiente en kan je van de SK wel iets helpen. Mocht je het vervelend vinden dan mag je mij ook privemailen hoor.

Ed heeft gelijk, ook ik weet als geen ander wat de SK doet met laagnormale waarden.Ik stikte bijna omdat mijn ademhalingsspieren niet goed meer werketen bij een laagnormale FT4, en met ophogen van SK medicatie werd het ademhalen steeds beter. Ik had ook zo een blessure van maanden gewoon door een beetje verzwikken.

Geen verplichtingen hoor,
groetjes Monique

----------


## greet69

Dag Monique,
Dank je voor je tips. 
Zodra mijn huisarts terug is uit vakantie vraag ik die tests aan haar. In juli 2011 heeft ze me laten testen op Hypothyreoïdie, dat was negatief. 
In december is Paraganglioma via onderzoek uitgesloten, het bleek enkel om feocromocytoom te gaan. Er is toen een ct en echo van de hals geweest en opnieuw onderzoek waarbij de Ferritine-waarde goed was alsook de TSH, T4, T3 en vrije thyroxine index (is dat hetzelfde als wat jij aanraad te onderzoeken?- zoniet kun je dan aub volledig uitspellen wat ik moet laten onderzoeken- zonder afkortingen- en wat is precies feritinine ?) 
Denk je aan een ander schildklierprobleem? Kan dat dan de verklaring zijn waarom ik niet bijkom (in tegendeel zelfs) ondanks een lage bmi en een gezonde voedingstijl (ruim ontbijt -zeer ruim volgens mijn vrienden- 3 maaltijden per dag, geen geraffineerde producten noch toegevoegde suikers, alles biologisch,..) en dat ik snel te warm heb (toch volgens mijn omgeving). 
alvast erg bedankt om mee te denken
greet

----------


## wboers

> Dag Willemijn, 
> Heb jij de uitslag van de dopa petscan uit Groningen al?
> Ik ben daar reuze benieuwd naar!
> 
> Groet, Iemie


Hallo Iemie,
De dopa petscan liet een tumor zien in mijn rechterbijnier. Deze wordt binnenkort verwijderd.....
Ik ben opgelucht dat er na vijf jaar een oorzaak is gevonden voor mijn klachten, maar tegelijkertijd erg onzeker. Ik lees van heel mensen dat de klachten na verwijdering niet over zijn of dat ze er andere klachten van overhouden. Ik ga maar van het positieve uit.

Hoe is het nu met jou? Volgens jouw artsen kunnen de klachten niet van je schildklier komen, maar als ik jouw klachten zie, denk ik daar toch anders over. Ik heb ook schildklierproblemen (gehad) en de waarden die ze aanhouden sluiten klachten echt niet uit. Hopelijk komt er voor jou nog een dag dat je je weer "gezond" gaat voelen.......ik weet ook niet meer hoe dat voelt

----------


## ballade

@ Greet,

feritine is ijzer als deze laag normaal zijn kan het schildklierhormoon niet opgenomen worden.

het kan zijn dat je arts zegt dat je waarden binnen de referentie's liggen en dan zijn de reguliere artsen meestal nogal rechtlijnig u gaat maar naar een psychiater word er meestal gezegt. Veel mensen weten dat deze richtlijnen niet voor iedereen gelden, vandaar dat ik zei laat je waarden eens zien, misschien ben je over of onderbehandeld. Ik kan je advisren eens op HypomaarnietHappy te kijken en eventueel iets te posten.

Dat je het snel warm hebt heb ik ook. Ik ben onder behandeling van een Hormoonarts en deze liet mijn oestrodiol prikken en jta deze was erg laag, maar warmte kan zeker ook van de schildklier komen een iets aan de hoge kant van de T3 geeft al genoeg om een ander te laten denken dat je in de overgang zit ;-)

Succes gr Monique

----------


## meneereddie

Even een kort berichtje van mij.

Nu blijkt dat ik mijn hele leven al op een verkeerde manier ademhaal.
Daardoor heb ik van die rotsteken in m'n middenrif en borstbeen gehad. (en nog wel)
En volgens de deskundige kun je daar ook uiteindelijk psychische klachten van krijgen.
Is iemand hiermee bekend? 

Groetjes,

----------


## ballade

> Even een kort berichtje van mij.
> 
> Nu blijkt dat ik mijn hele leven al op een verkeerde manier ademhaal.
> Daardoor heb ik van die rotsteken in m'n middenrif en borstbeen gehad. (en nog wel)
> En volgens de deskundige kun je daar ook uiteindelijk psychische klachten van krijgen.
> Is iemand hiermee bekend? 
> 
> Groetjes,


Hoi Ed,

zeker ik heb jaren verkeerd ademgehaald en ook vreselijk nare streken in het middenrif, zoals je weet is dit een koepelvormige speieremhalingsapparaat vast zit en heel belangrijk is voor een optimale ademhaling, de stress die het verkeerde ademhalen veroorzaakt kan tot angsten en fobieeen leiden.


Er zijn niet veel goede autogene therapeuten, hier in de buurt zit er een. Ik kan een mail naar haar sturen en vragen of er een goede bij jou in de buurt zit.
Ed het is echt belangrijk hoor, die ademhaling, mogelijk heb je je ademhaling tijdens de stress jaren geleden al vastgezet, en ben jeje daar helemaal niet bewust van.

Ik had een kennisje 2 jaar terug een bloedmooie meid, en ze staat met mij te praten en ik zei tegen haar, wat haal je raar adem en waarom leg jeje hand op je middenrif, en ik gaf haar als advies een van de therapeuten te consulteren.
Wat bleek, dit vrouwtje durfde niet meer alleen naar haar werk en had zoveel angst dat ze niet meer auto reed. Haar psycho-therapeut had een computer verbod gegeven omdat ze fobisch aan het zoeken was wat ze mankeerde, en weer een pil extra.

Nu gaat ze weer overal alleen naar toe, en rijd ook door de tunnel.

Er zijn vele autigene therapeuten, dus als je wil kan ik je wel een beetje helpen..succes Ed

Groetjes Monique

----------


## meneereddie

Monique,

Dank voor je aanbod.
Maar er is mij (door een kennis) aangeraden om joga_lessen te gaan nemen. Wat vind jij daar van? Ik ben er niet bekend mee..
Het vervelende van dit gedoe met mij is, is dat mijn neus nooit helemaal open is om te ademen. Er is altijd wel iets aanwezig, in mijn neus, zodat het inhaleren bemoeilijkt wordt door de neus.

----------


## ballade

Hallo Ed,

ik heb verschillende soorten Yoga beoefend. Ik vind er geen ontspanning, althans de ontspanning die je verwacht. Yoga is heel erg goed voor je ademhaling en sommige leerkrachten hebben een cursus autogene therapie gevolgt. Maar in de regek genomen stap je niet door Yoga van je klachten af, daar is meer voor nodig.
Al de spiergroepen die apart aangepakt worden en bekeken bij autogene therapie kun je wel bij Yoga sterker maken, maar een yoga leerkracht bekijkt niet per persoon of er een schuine borstspier vastzit, en een blokade in de bortswervels door langdurige spanning.

Heb je poliepen in de neus, of gewoon wat allegieachtige verschijnselen, je zou dan wat menthol onder je neus kunnen smeren wat het wijdopen zetten van je neusgaten bevorderd.

Succes Ed, ik hoor het van je

----------


## greet69

Hallo Ed,

ik volg kundalini-yoga. daarbij wordt heel veel aandacht besteed aan ademhalingstechnieken. 
bij ons begin je met een apart gesprekje-sessietje met de lerares hierbij komen je specifieke behoeftes en beperkingen aan bod. daarna doe je gewoon mee met de les maar weet de lerares waar ze bij wie moet op letten. bij ons volgen behoorlijk wat licht anders-validen, cvs en kankerpatienten les. 
dankzij deze yoga loop ik nu zonder stok en is mijn pijn dragelijk en mijn lijf een stuk soepelder. ik kan niet wachten tot ik weer mag teruggaan (6 weken na de operatie pas). ook de ademhalingstechnieken zorgden ervoor dat ik na de operatie nauwelijks pijnmedicatie nodig had omdat de pijn dragelijk was.

----------


## Iemie

Dag Willemijn,
Dus......toch een feochromocytoom gevonden. En hoe nu verder? 
Toen de vermeende feochromocytoom bij was gevonden, moest ik elke week een half uur aan de bloeddrukmeter, totdat de bloeddruk goed was. 
Ik ben erg benieuwd hoe het verder gaat met jou. Ik hoop dat ze jou BETER maken!!! Dat is het enige waar je naar verlangt, als ik van mij zelf uit ga!!
Ja, ik zal toch maar weer achter de schildklierwaarden aan gaan. Ik heb erg last van depressie. Nieuwe medicatie voel ik me alleen maar ellendiger van............
Willemijn hoe je ons op de hoogte, svp?

Heel veel sterkte en geluk!!!!!

Lieve groeten, iemie

----------


## wboers

> Dag Willemijn,
> Dus......toch een feochromocytoom gevonden. En hoe nu verder? 
> Toen de vermeende feochromocytoom bij was gevonden, moest ik elke week een half uur aan de bloeddrukmeter, totdat de bloeddruk goed was. 
> Ik ben erg benieuwd hoe het verder gaat met jou. Ik hoop dat ze jou BETER maken!!! Dat is het enige waar je naar verlangt, als ik van mij zelf uit ga!!
> Ja, ik zal toch maar weer achter de schildklierwaarden aan gaan. Ik heb erg last van depressie. Nieuwe medicatie voel ik me alleen maar ellendiger van............
> Willemijn hoe je ons op de hoogte, svp?
> 
> Heel veel sterkte en geluk!!!!!
> 
> Lieve groeten, iemie


Hallo lieve Iemie, 
Hoe is het nu met je? Ik ben op 22 maart geopereerd. De operatie stond gepland voor 19 maart, maar men durfde het nog niet aan omdat mijn bloeddruk nog te hoog was voor de operatie.
De operatie is goed verlopen en ik ben op zaterdag 24 maart alweer naar huis gegaan. 
Ik voel me goed en heb tot nu toe geen aanvallen meer gehad. Ik ben er nog wel steeds bang voor. Heb me tot nu toe niet echt ingespannen en ik kreeg de aanvallen heel vaak na inspanning.
Behalve die angst, voel ik me echt stukken beter. Ik slaap beter, voel me beter en zie er na een week al beter uit (niet meer zo bleek en verschrikt).

Ik moet nu ieder jaar een scan ondergaan omdat ze aan de feo niet kunnen zien of hij goed of kwaadaardig is.....maar omdat ik al vijf jaar met dat ding in mijn lijf liep, ga ik er gewoon vanuit dat hij goedaardig was.

Over een week of twee wil ik weer gaan starten met sporten, als de aanvallen dan ook uitblijven zal ik zó blij zijn.
Na vijf jaar is het heerlijk.

Ik hoop dat voor jou ook de remedie gevonden wordt en wil dat je me één ding beloofd: jij kent je lijf het beste en voelt het als er iets niet goed is...hou daar aan vast en blijf "zeuren", want ik kan je uit eigen ervaring vertellen, de dokters vinden je een zeur en zeggen al snel dat het 'tussen de oren zit' als ze het niet kunnen vinden. 
Heel veel sterkte en liefs, van Willemijn

----------


## Iemie

Hee lieve Willemijn!

Gefeliciteerd, dat jij verlost bent het feochromocytoom!!! Wat heerlijk dat jij je al een stuk beter voelt!! Ga zo door. 
Doe jij rustig aan?!
Ja, als dat ding al 5 jaar in je lichaam heeft gezeten zou je denken dat die goedaardig was.
Maar dat ze jou onder controle houden is prima, toch!

Ik ga idd door met "zeuren". Ik slik nu een antidepressivum....en dat helpt niet, word er alleen nog onrustiger door.
Houd jij mij/ons op de hoogte?

Ik ben erg blij voor jou!!!

Het allerbeste, en blijf okay!!

Liefs, en groeten, Iemie

----------


## wally2cv

ik heb sinds mijn operatie het "probleem" dat ik emotioneel geworden

----------


## meneereddie

> ik heb sinds mijn operatie het "probleem" dat ik emotioneel geworden


Misschien even je hormoon huishouding laten checken?
Het kan zijn dat je schildklier, je hypofyse, of een ander hormoon producerend orgaan van slag is/zijn.

----------


## wally2cv

Heb een afspraak !

----------


## meneereddie

Oké! Super! Hou ons op de hoogte als je wil..

----------


## greet69

> @ Greet,
> 
> feritine is ijzer als deze laag normaal zijn kan het schildklierhormoon niet opgenomen worden.
> 
> het kan zijn dat je arts zegt dat je waarden binnen de referentie's liggen en dan zijn de reguliere artsen meestal nogal rechtlijnig u gaat maar naar een psychiater word er meestal gezegt. Veel mensen weten dat deze richtlijnen niet voor iedereen gelden, vandaar dat ik zei laat je waarden eens zien, misschien ben je over of onderbehandeld. Ik kan je advisren eens op HypomaarnietHappy te kijken en eventueel iets te posten.
> 
> Dat je het snel warm hebt heb ik ook. Ik ben onder behandeling van een Hormoonarts en deze liet mijn oestrodiol prikken en jta deze was erg laag, maar warmte kan zeker ook van de schildklier komen een iets aan de hoge kant van de T3 geeft al genoeg om een ander te laten denken dat je in de overgang zit ;-)
> 
> Succes gr Monique


dag monique,
de testresultaten van de endocrinoloog (hypofyse, etc) zijn nog steeds niet tot bij mijn huisarts geraakt (verslag is nog niet af- testsdateren van 28/2 en 5/3) maar telefonisch werd me wel gezegd dat alles in orde was... mijn huisarts (ook voedingsherapeute en bijgeschoold in acupunctuur) stuurt me nu naar een internist om mogelijkheid van spasmofilie te laten onderzoeken (afspraak in juli pas). de vermoeidheid en spierpijnen zouden ook daaraan kunnen liggen. en pijn veroorzaakt natuurlijk ook slecht humeur etc. mijn bloeddruk is normaal (11/6,5) maar was dat ook altijd (voor de operatie iets hoger: 12/7,5) . de weggenomen bijnierklier is oncologisch onderzocht en het ging met 100% zekerheid om een feochromocytoom die volledig verwijdert is. niets kwaadaardigs en het ziekenhuis beschouwt dat als een afgesloten hoofdstuk. ik heb wel nog steeds het gevoel dat ik er nu erger aan toe ben dan voor de operatie, ik had geen dagdagelijkse klachten die gelinkt kunnen worden aan feo, het is per ongeluk ontdekt na een hartaanval bij een eerdere operatie.

----------


## ballade

Hoi Greet,

ik vind het moeilijk te advisren als ik geen lab uitslagen heb. Iedere arts hanteerd een andere waarde, dat ligt aan de bijscholing en hun visie op een ziekte. 

Ik weet niet wat je klachten nu zijn behalve de warmte vlagen.

je mag mij ook privemailen horen.

Er is een heel goed forum over hormonen met ontzettend fijne en proffecionele begeleiding.
http://hormonaledisbal.forum2go.nl/

ik hoor het wel groetjes Monique

----------


## greet69

> Hoi Greet,
> 
> ik vind het moeilijk te advisren als ik geen lab uitslagen heb. Iedere arts hanteerd een andere waarde, dat ligt aan de bijscholing en hun visie op een ziekte. 
> 
> Ik weet niet wat je klachten nu zijn behalve de warmte vlagen.
> 
> je mag mij ook privemailen horen.
> 
> Er is een heel goed forum over hormonen met ontzettend fijne en proffecionele begeleiding.
> ...


dag Monique,
ik weet niet hoe ik je privee kan mailen,ik heb geen ervaring met blogs of fora.
als je met warmte vlagen opvliegers bedoelt: daar heb ik geen last van, ik heb het gewoon altijd warmer dan mijn huisgenoten.
wegen moeilijk typen een copie :mijn klachten:
"Nu heb ik echter veel meer algemene spier-en/of zenuw-pijnen dan voordien en ben ik ook veel sneller uitgeput. 500m wandelen lukt net. Concentreren is ook moeilijk, welicht door de pijn. 
Is er, naar jullie ervaring, een verband tussen verhoogde pijn en verergerde vermoeidheid en die wegname van de bijnierklier of is dat gewoon toeval? Wat kan ik nu, na de operatie nog allemaal verwachten"
mvg
greet

----------


## ballade

Hallo Greet,

sorry dat ik laat reageer. Maar onze PC was in de revisie. Ik heb mij mijn tumor nog, maar heb de laatste maanden ook erg veel krampen in mijn benen met name bovendbenen en mijn voet. Mijn spieren geven snel een uitputting aan. Ook ik ben doodmoe, en kan helemaal niet tegen stress.
Je kan mij een prveberichtje sturen mocht je daar behoefte aan hebben. Ke klikt op mijn naam en dan sie je balkje met keuzes, klik op priveberichten. Moeilijk he zo een slechte concentratie, dit had ik al voor de speirpijnen en wijt het aan de schommelende schildklier.

Succes groetjes Monique

----------


## Iemie

Hallo,
Wat ik meld heeft niets met feochromocytoom meer te maken. 
Ik ben nog wel naar t AMC geweest. De endocrinoloog kan niets vinden dat met een feochromocytoom te maken heeft. 
Ik heb struma. Dat is in december en in mei onderzocht. De bult die in de schildklier zit, is niet kwaadaardig. De schildklier werkt soms wat te snel maar dat lost het lichaam zelf weer op.... Moet goed in de gaten gehouden worden. 
Ik heb echter weer erge rugklachten. Vorig jaar (deze tijd)ben ik aan een vernauwing in t wervelkanaal geopereerd. Vernauwing kwam toen door een cyste.......... Nu is er gewoon een vernauwing......beetje vaag, he. Ik ga as.maandag naar de neurochirurg en ik ben benieuwd wat hij gaat zeggen. De neuroloog zei dat er twee oplossingen zijn. De zenuw verdoven of t wervelkanaal uitfrezen. Mn linker voet en onderbeen voelen nu heel raar "doof" aan. Helaas ben ik vaak erg depressief. Ben ik voor onder behandeling.
Ik hoop dat jullie je beter voelen. 

In ieder geval wens ik jullie t allerbeste toe!
Iemie

----------


## wally2cv

Vandaag op controle geweest bij de chirurg die mij geopereerd heeft, alles in orde ! de 24h collectie van urine was ook 100%

----------


## meneereddie

> Vandaag op controle geweest bij de chirurg die mij geopereerd heeft, alles in orde ! de 24h collectie van urine was ook 100%


Da's goed nieuws Wally..

Hoe is het ondertussen met je emotie's?

----------


## meneereddie

Greet en Monique,

Sorry dat ik niet meer gereageerd heb op jullie ademhalingsadvies bovenaan deze pagina..

Het gaat met mij een stuk beter... Ik heb nog wel last van een rotgevoel in mijn borstkas, maar het wordt per maand iets minder, dus het hele proces duurt nog wel effe...

----------


## greet69

Dag Monique,

volgens mijn huisarts (holistisch en met notie van chinese geneeskunde) liggen eerder vermelde klachten aan een lage bloeddruk. voor mijn operatie was mijn bloeddruk 12/7,5 en nu is dat nog 9/6 (soms minder). Ze vermoed (ze is geen endocrinologe) dat dit komt omdat ik zelfs met de feo een bloeddruk had die aan de lage kant van normaal lag, en dat die nu door minder adrenaline-aanmaak nog lager geworden is. en een lagebloeddruk is een goeie zaak, daar hoef ik niets tegen te doen. gaan zitten als ik me zwak voel....

----------


## wally2cv

Gisteren een jaar geleden geopereerd en BD is nu 150/75 (was 180/100-125) , polsslag 52 (was 76) In 1993 ook al verschillende onderzoeken gehad en niets gevonden.

----------


## meneereddie

> Dag Monique,
> 
> voor mijn operatie was mijn bloeddruk 12/7,5 en nu is dat nog 9/6 (soms minder). en een lagebloeddruk is een goeie zaak, daar hoef ik niets tegen te doen. gaan zitten als ik me zwak voel....


 
Greet,
Ik begrijp je bloeddrukwaardes niet.
Normaal is het 120 over 80, maar wat jij schrijft kan ik niet plaatsen.

Groetjes,

----------


## greet69

dag ed
sorry voor het misverstand. ter verduidelijking: voor mijn operatie waren de bloeddrukwaarden 120/75 en catacholamines meer dan 10 keer te hoog. Ik had geen last van opvliegers, hoofdpijn of eender welk symtoom van feo.(asymptomatische feo zo wordt het in m'n medisch dossier beschreven) het werd ontdekt na een hartaanval en longembolie naar aanleiding van een hernia-operatie en moest weg om in de toekomst dat soort "calamiteiten" te voorkomen. na de feo-operatie is mijn bloeddruk gezakt naar wat ik veronderstel mijn normale waarde (90/60). nu zijn alle endocrine waarden normaal (post- operatief- ook de schildklierfunctie is dubbelgechecked en normaal) 
dus die 120/75 was mijn bloeddruk met de feo nog aanwezig. en 90/60 is mijn nieuwe normale waarde (hartslag is ook gezakt van 75 met feo naar rond de 60 post-operatief). zo'n waarde kan volgens mijn huisarts verantwoordelijk zijn voor mijn uitputting en vermoeidheid maar daar hoef ik wat haar betreft niets aan te doen (er valt blijkbaar ook weinig aan te doen) want een lage bloeddruk is net goed. 
hopelijk kun je hier wat mee.
greet

----------


## Iemie

Hallo,
Ben ik even.
Heb 3 weken geleden een rugoperatie gehad, spondylodese. L4 en L5 zijn vast gezet. Mijn klachten die ik inmiddels 5 jaar heb, enorm transpireren, hartkloppingen, algehele malaise gaan onverminderd door. Overgang?? Is volgens de huisarts toch niet echt aangetoond. Ik heb veel antidepressiva geprobeerd............zonder resultaat. 
Het transpireren en de hartkloppingen heb ik overal. In het ziekenhuis, waar ik 8 dagen gelegen heb, bij vrienden waar ik na t zknhs even bij mocht komen en thuis....
En niemand heeft een verklaring. Ik word hier gek van. Mijn bloeddruk die normaal aan de hoge kant is, was in t zknhs aan de lage kant, voor mijn doen. Zo laag dat ik er duizelig van werd. Bloeddruk is nu weer redelijk normaal. Eerder aan de hoge kant. Ik slik nog wel metoprolol. 
Elke ochtend bij t wakker worden, voordat ik de kans heb om mij ergens zorgen over te maken, begint het transpireren en het heftige bonken in mijn oren, hoofd. Ik denk dat dat mijn snelle hartslag is. Had ik i t zknhs ook. Ik slaap ook slecht. Schrik vaak wakker...........begin al aan slaapapneu te denken, maar durf dat bijna niet meer te noemen bij de huisarts...........
Ik moest dit even kwijt.
Het allerbeste met jullie!!

----------


## meneereddie

*Kwikvergiftiging*

Gewone symptomen van kwikvergiftiging zijn onder meer perifere neuropathie zich voordoend als paresthesie (tintelingen) of jeuk, branderig gevoel of pijn, verkleuring van de huid (roze wangen, vingertoppen en tenen), oedeem (zwelling) en desquamatie (de dode huid laat los in lagen). Omdat kwik de afbraak van catecholamines blokkeert, veroorzaakt een teveel van *epinefrine hyperhidrose (overmatig zweten), tachycardie (versnelde hartslag), speekselvloed en hypertensie (hoge bloeddruk).* Men vermoedt *dat kwik S-adenosylmethionine deactiveert*, dat *nodig is voor het catecholamine-katabolisme door catechol-o-methyltransferase.*

Andere mogelijke symptomen kunnen zijn: *nierfalen* (bijvoorbeeld syndroom van Fanconi) of *neuropsychiatrische symptomen* (emotionele zwakheid, geheugenverlies en slapeloosheid). *De klinische symptomen lijken dan ook op feochromocytoom of de ziekte van Kawasaki.*

Oorzaken

Men kan op verschillende manieren blootgesteld worden aan kwik:
De consumptie van vis [4] is verreweg de belangrijkste bron van blootstelling aan kwik van mensen, hoewel planten en vee ook kwik kunnen bevatten door bioaccumulatie van kwik uit de bodem, water of atmosfeer en door biomagnificatie: het eten van andere kwik bevattende organismen.[5]
Door het inademen van vervuilde lucht.[6]
Door het eten van voedsel dat residuen van een kwikproces bevat zoals maisstroop die veel fructose bevat.[7]
Door het vrijkomen van kwikdamp uit kwikamalgaam in tandvullingen.[8]
Door onoordeelkundig gebruik van kwik of door het verwijderen van kwik of kwik bevattende objecten als afval, zoals bijvoorbeeld gebroken barometers, of oude TL- en spaarlampen.[9]

Kwik en veel van zijn verbindingen, vooral organokwikverbindingen, kunnen ook geabsorbeerd worden door direct contact met blote, of in sommige gevallen (zoals dimethylkwik) onvoldoende beschermde huid.

BRON: http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kwikvergiftiging


Misschien kan iemand hier iets mee..


Groetjes,

----------


## meneereddie

Ik bedoel hiermee te zeggen, dat er meerdere ziektes, CQ, aandoeningen zijn, met de zelfde symptomen. Daar wordt door artsen niet altijd opgelet.

----------


## Jente

Sinds een paar maanden heb ik last van 'adrenalineschokken'. Ben onrustig, zenuwachtig, zweet veel via hoofd, heel koude voeten en enkels, diaree, een trillend gevoel van binnen, ben opvliegend, zere tanden in bovenkaak alsof er teveel tanden zitten en mijn hartslag is hoog (95) in rust. Vorige week met hevige buikpijn naar gyneacoloog (niks te zien).

Al in mijn kinderjaren, in elk geval op mijn elfde, werd er een hoge bloeddruk gemeten. Dit werd afgedaan met 'zenuwachtig voor de schooldokter'. Op mijn vijftiende weer te hoge bloeddruk bij schoolarts, niets mee gedaan. Op mijn achttiende door de molen gegaan vanwege bloeddruk (180/120), geen aanwijzingen voor oorzaak, dus waarschijnlijk erfelijk.
Ook sinds kinderjaren last van migraine en depressies. 
Ben nu 42. Na 15 jaar therapie, medicatie en zelfs opnames eindelijk sinds 1 1/2 jaar depressievrij.
Ik slik valsartan, propanolol, escitalopram en sinds een paar weken ook oxazepam. Voor migraine imigran.

Mijn klachten worden altijd gerelateerd aan mijn psychische gesteldheid (ook door mezelf). Maar nu ik last heb van 'teveel adrenaline' ben ik eens verder gaan zoeken. En hier terecht gekomen. Veel gelezen, veel herkenning. Potverdorie, het zal toch niet waar zijn?? Morgen naar de huisarts en maar eens vragen wat zij vindt. Ik wil in elk geval dat ze bloed en urine onderzoek laat doen, hebben jullie nog andere tips of opmerkingen waar ik misschien iets aan heb?

----------


## Jente

Hoe lang kan zo'n tumor er eigenlijk zitten zonder opgemerkt te worden?

----------


## wally2cv

@ Jente, In 1993 heb ik mijn eerste onderzoeken gehad en toen vonden ze niets, in 2011 opnieuw laten onderzoeken en vonden ze iets op mijn bijnier, heb het zo snel als mogelijk laten wegnemen en ben veel kalmer nu

----------


## wally2cv

> Sinds een paar maanden heb ik last van 'adrenalineschokken'. Ben onrustig, zenuwachtig, zweet veel via hoofd, heel koude voeten en enkels, diaree, een trillend gevoel van binnen, ben opvliegend, zere tanden in bovenkaak alsof er teveel tanden zitten en mijn hartslag is hoog (95) in rust. Vorige week met hevige buikpijn naar gyneacoloog (niks te zien).
> 
> Al in mijn kinderjaren, in elk geval op mijn elfde, werd er een hoge bloeddruk gemeten. Dit werd afgedaan met 'zenuwachtig voor de schooldokter'. Op mijn vijftiende weer te hoge bloeddruk bij schoolarts, niets mee gedaan. Op mijn achttiende door de molen gegaan vanwege bloeddruk (180/120), geen aanwijzingen voor oorzaak, dus waarschijnlijk erfelijk.
> Ook sinds kinderjaren last van migraine en depressies. 
> Ben nu 42. Na 15 jaar therapie, medicatie en zelfs opnames eindelijk sinds 1 1/2 jaar depressievrij.
> Ik slik valsartan, propanolol, escitalopram en sinds een paar weken ook oxazepam. Voor migraine imigran.
> 
> Mijn klachten worden altijd gerelateerd aan mijn psychische gesteldheid (ook door mezelf). Maar nu ik last heb van 'teveel adrenaline' ben ik eens verder gaan zoeken. En hier terecht gekomen. Veel gelezen, veel herkenning. Potverdorie, het zal toch niet waar zijn?? Morgen naar de huisarts en maar eens vragen wat zij vindt. Ik wil in elk geval dat ze bloed en urine onderzoek laat doen, hebben jullie nog andere tips of opmerkingen waar ik misschien iets aan heb?


Bij mij kwamen ze er achter na een 24hs urinecollectieonderzoek , nadien zijn er nog scans gemaakt

----------


## meneereddie

Jente,

Een bijnier tumor komt niet plotseling uit het niets opzetten..
Òf je wordt er mee geboren, òf de ontwikkeling ervan begint vlak na de geboorte.
Er kan een erfelijkheidsfactor meespelen. Ga dat na in je familie..

Je hebt al enkele potentiële symptomen genoemd...

Hier nog enkele..
Hoge pols/bloeddruk
Misselijkheid
Braak neigingen
Zweten
Vermoeidheid
Verhoogd suikergehalte
Vreemde tintelingen in het lichaam
Het gevoel naast jezelf te leven (je bent er wel, maar toch...)
Stemmingswisselingen
Hoofdpijn (tot bonkend aan toe)
Altijd warm (in mijn geval)
Zicht kan verminderen
Gevoelens kunnen worden versterkt of vermindert
Rot gevoel op borst
Etc

.................................................. ..........

groetjes,

----------


## meneereddie

> Hoe lang kan zo'n tumor er eigenlijk zitten zonder opgemerkt te worden?



Bij sommige mensen is de tumor zo klein, dat ie zelfs op de scan niet te zien is. 
Dan worden de klachten ge-analyseerd, en naar aanleiding daarvan, wordt er onderzoek gedaan op de nieren en de functies ervan.

Soms wordt een Feochromosytoom nooit ontdekt.

----------


## Jente

Hm....huisarts denkt niet dat het feochromocytoom kan zijn, omdat de twee mensen die zij ooit zag hiermee erg ziek waren en aanvallen van hoge bloeddruk hadden, niet een constante.
Toch 24 uurs urine onderzoek en bloedafname.Iemand hier iets zinnigs over te zeggen?

----------


## meneereddie

Wacht het onderzoek even af.
Waarschijnlijk gaan ze met het bloedonderzoek je hormoon huishouding controleren.
Met je urine sowieso..

----------


## mapa01

Ik ben een vrouw van 35 en heb sind maart (7 maanden) al last van hoofdpijn. Ik dacht dat het door drukte kwam. Ben in juni naar de ha geweest en had een verhoogde bloeddruk. Op een gegeven moment had ik druk op de borst en aangezien mijn vader hartpatient is, was mijn ha alert. Op een hartfilmpje was niks te zien, heb toen moeten bloedprikken op nierfunctie, cholesterol en suiker. Hierop was niks te vinden, ha vond het nodig me door te sturen naar de cardioloog voor een fietstest. Hierop was ook niks te zien en cardioloog stuurde me terug naar de ha. Een paar weken weinig hoofdpijn gehad en opeens toch weer veel last van hoofdpijn. Bloeddruk was nog altijd verhoogd. Bloeddrukverlagers gekregen maar bloeddruk ging niet omlaag. Voelde me niet lekker door de tabletten en kreeg andere tabletten. Ik had een week bijna geen hoofdpijn, dus ha dacht dat bloeddruk gezakt was. Helaas hij was weer hoger. Hij heeft me toen amlodipine gegeven maar dat hielp niet, toen ben ik 's-morgens en 's-avonds een tablet gaan nemen en bij controle was de bloeddruk weer hoger 180/100. De ha heeft me toen een verwijskaart gegeven voor de internist. Zij heeft me toen gezegd dat ik een 24uurs meting van de bloeddruk zou krijgen, ik moest bloedprikken wederom op nierfunctie, suiker en cholesterol en daarbij nog schildklierwerking. Ook moest ik 24 uur mijn urine opvangen en ik zou een echo van de nieren/aorta krijgen. Ook moest ik niet 2 tabletten van 5 mg slikken maar 1x 10 mg amlodipine. De 24 uurs bd meting en urine opvangen en bloedprikken heb ik inmiddels gehad. Maar gisteren een dag gehad dat ik me super slecht voelde. Ik was op dat moment op het werk (kantoor) en had last van hoofdpijn, misselijk, moe ik kon me niet concentreren. Ik had hele rode wangen en was aan het trillen en was erg emotioneel. Ik heb me toen ziek gemeld en ben naar huis gereden. In de auto kreeg ik weer druk op de borst. Bij de ha bloeddruk gemeten die was 180/100 en hartfilmpje gehad, daar was wederom niks op te zien. Ik moest mijn rust nemen was zijn advies. Toch even naar de poli gebeld. De uitslagen waren inmiddels binnen. Alle uitslagen waren goed. De 24 uur bd meting gaf aan dat mijn bd nogal piekt. Daarom wilde ze dat ik 72 uur urine ging opvangen omdat ze een feo wilde uitsluiten. Ook kreeg ik nog een tablet erbij nl. irbersatan 150 mg. Ik moet over 5 dagen weer bloedprikken (op ureum, kreatinine, natrium, kalium en alk.reserve) en over 3 dagen moet ik de urine terugbrengen deze wordt dan gecontroleerd op kreatinine en metanefrines. Ook krijg ik over 5 dagen de echo. Vanmorgen voelde ik me redelijk en opeens voel ik me weer heel slecht, hoofdpijn, misselijk, trillen, rode wangen en heel erg moe en weer erg emotioneel. Dat trekt op een gegeven moment ook weer weg.
Ik had nog nooit van feochromocytoom gehoord, maar de specialist zei me dat ik dit kon hebben omdat mijn bloeddruk zo piekt. Nu is mijn vraag zouden ze misschien toch al iets in mijn urine hebben gezien en waarom moeten ze nu 72 uur urine hebben terwijl ik vorige week al 24uur urine heb gegeven. Ze zei ook dat ze uit de waardes van het bloed willen zien of de nieuwe tablet irbersatan iets verandert in mijn bloed. Wat me ook opvalt is dat op de aanvraagbrief van bloed en urine opeens staat bij Risico:Risicofactor in status. Wat betekent dit.

Ik hoop dat jullie me kunnen helpen.

----------


## meneereddie

Hoi Mapa,

De antwoorden die hier worden geschreven door ons allen, zijn meestal uit eigen ervaring of opgezochte antwoorden.
Het meest zul jij iets hebben, aan de eigen ervarings antwoorden.

Daarom nu even iets over mijzelf in het heel kort..
Ik, Ed, ondertussen 48 jaar, was vroeger een heel erg extreem druk ventje dat nooit uitgeput raakte. Ik deed druk, was beresterk, en was vaak onrustig. 

Dat kwam uiteraard omdat ik toen al met een Feootje rondliep..
Je wordt geboren met een Feo, of de Feo ontstaat vlak na de geboorte. 
Een erfelijkheidsfactor kan hier meespelen.

Ik weet niet hoe de andere topiclezers en schrijvers er vroeger aan toe waren, maar het is iets om wel even na te gaan van jezelf..

Verder zou je de ervaringen van alle schrijvers maar moeten lezen, zodat je vergelijkingsmateriaal hebt.

Wat de hoofdpijn betreft, kan ik je zeggen dat ik destijds van een Feo, bonkende hoofdpijnen heb gehad. Dat kwam door de bloeddruk. 

Hoe is het verder met je? Zijn er buiten de hoofdpijnen nog andere klachten.

Bijv: spieren, ogen, menstruatie, toiletgang, concentratie, psyche, stemmingswisselingen, (niet te omschrijven of te verklaren) gevoel, etc..

PS: 
Wacht de uitslag nog even af van de urine, en laat ons die weten als je wil.

Groetjes,

----------


## mapa01

Beste Ed,

Bedankt voor je reactie. 

Ikzelf ben niet echt druk, maar ik ben wel altijd druk bezig. Zolang ik bezig ben gaat het goed, maar zodra ik ga zitten ben ik heel erg moe. Buiten mijn hoofdpijnklachten ben ik ook heel erg moe en vaak misselijk. Dat niet te omschrijven gevoel heb ik ook en soms last van hartkloppingen. Het concentratieprobleem is me eergisteren voor het eerst opgevallen, iets heel simpels op mijn werk kon ik niet verwerken.

Heb je er een verklaring voor waarom ik nu opnieuw urine moet afgeven, ik heb vorige week al 24 uur urine opgevangen. Wat ik hier in het forum kan lezen is het vaak 48 uur urine opvangen, ik moet 72 uur urine opvangen. 

Kunnen ze woensdag op de echo ook al wat zien?

Alvast bedankt.

----------


## meneereddie

De opvang van 72 uur is mij ook niet duidelijk. Misschien omdat er wat pieken en dalen zijn wat betreft de samenstelling in de urine. 
Op de echo zullen ze zeer waarschijnlijk geen Feo zien, omdat, als je er eentje hebt, hij waarschijnlijk zo klein zal zijn, dat je een scan nodig hebt voor duidelijkheid.
Je bent nu in een fase, dat ze aan de hand van jouw symptomen, een voorconclusie kunnen stellen. Aan de hand van die conclusie, wordt je verder gericht onderzocht. Dan begint het grote onderzoekstijdperk. Dat duurde bij mij een week of vier tot zes...

Ik heb drie soorten scans gehad, een echo, urine-onderzoek, en bloedonderzoek.
Voordat ik uiteindelijk ge-opereerd werd, moest mijn bloeddruk omlaag, anders mogen ze niet opereren.
Daarom moest ik uiteindelijk in het ziekenhuis, waar ik bijna 7 weken verbleef, 32 pillen per dag slikken. Zelfs toen ging mijn bloeddruk niet lager dan 140/90 p75. (ongeveer) 
Ik ben in het EMC in Rotterdam ge-opereerd, en als jij moet, raad ik je dat medisch centrum aan. (Erasmus Medisch Centrum)

Laat het gemoedelijk over je heen komen, en wees vooral niet zenuwachtig, of nerveus. Zet kalmerende muziek op, of ga zingen, of een stuk wandelen buiten. Dat hielp mij ook als ik een aanval had. En die had ik veel! 

Hou ons op de hoogte als je wil... Ook al is het geen Feo...

Greotjes,

----------


## mapa01

Vandaag heb ik de echo gehad. Ik vond het niet prettig. Toen hij van mijn rechterkant een echo maakte vond ik dat een onprettig gevoel.Hij zei dat dat kwam omdat hij tegen mijn ribben duwde. Links voelde ik het een stuk minder.

Natuurlijk zei hij niks van wat hij zag, want ik krijg de uitslag van de internist. Natuurlijk heel jammer, want nu moet ik nog een week wachten. Ik hoopte stiekem dat hij iets los zou laten.

Ik voel me wel een stuk beter. Heb bijna geen hoofdpijn meer, ben wel nog erg moe. Ik heb ook geen aanvallen meer gehad sinds een paar dagen. Gisteren voelde ik me niet lekker ik was veel misselijk en was erg moe, niet vooruit te branden.

Ik heb het idee dat de tabletten beginnen te werken. Daarbij ben ik al een week niet aan het werk dus dat zal ook wel meespelen.

Volgende week woensdag naar de internist, ik hou jullie op de hoogte.

gr.

----------


## mapa01

Vandaag vol spanning naar de specialist. Alle uitslagen waren goed, dus geen feochromocytoom gelukkig. Toen de bloeddruk!diewas gezakt naar 120-75. Omdat ik aangaf dat ik erg moe was werd mij gevraagd of ik deed snurken. helaas moest ik dat beamen. Dus ik krijg a.s. dinsdag een apneu onderzoek. Misschien dat daar iets uitkomt.
Over6weken moet ik weer terug op controle om te kijken hoe het dan gaat. Zeker omdat mijn bloeddruk nogal piekt, gisteren was hij 156-96 en na 1 uur weer gezakt naar normale waarden.

----------


## Iemie

Hallo, 
Ben al sinds 2007 op dit forum. Lees jullie berichten. Hoop dat het met Mapa01 gewoon een bloeddruk-probleem is. Ben idd ook benieuwd wat er uit t apneu-onderzoek komt. Hoop dat je dat niet hebt. 
Vraag mij af hoe het met Jente gaat? 
Ik ben 3 jaar geleden mn re. bijnier door operatie kwijt geraakt. Na heel veel onderzoek, kwam men in Groningen, dmv een dopa-petscan erachter dat ik een bijnier tumor op de re. bijnier had. Na operatie voelde ik mij nog even onrustig. Goed gevoeld door mij. De bijnier is wel verwijderd maar de tumor is nooit gevonden...........BIZAR, aldus de artsen. Al met al heb ik alle problemen nog steeds.
Door de vele onderzoeken, komt er steeds wel weer een mankement boven water. In AMC vond de endocrinoloog struma. Mn schildklier werkt niet optimaal. Mn halve schildklier, want in 1977 is mn li. schildklierkwab verwijderd. Ik ben al ruim 5 jaar depressief. Medicatie wil maar niet helpen. Ga nu op de alternatieve toer. Vit. B12 tekort?? Maandag zijn TSH en T4, en B12 geprikt. Ben benieuwd.
Ik blijf maar hier op t forum. Wie weet is er iemand die mij de verlossende genezing kan geven?? Als ik mij nu een beetje inspan, heb ik een bonzende hoofdpijn. Ben ontzettend moe. Heb wel 8 weken terug een rug-operatie gehad. 

Ed, hoe gaat t? 

Het allerbeste allemaal!!

Groeten, Iemie

----------


## meneereddie

Mapa,

Goed dat het geen Feo is.
Maar ik begrijp wel dat je van slaapapneu jezelf te kort doet 's nachts.
Slaap jij ook moeilijk in?
Maar uitzonderlijk vind ik het wel.
Er zijn tientalle mensen met net zon aandoening, maar zonder bloeddrukwaardeverschillen.

Hou ons op de hoogte als je wil..

Groetjes,

----------


## meneereddie

Hoi Iemie,

Het wordt nu tijd dat ontdekt wordt wat bij jou niet goed is.
Jij bent al heel lang aan het "dokteren".

Wat zijn de klachten die je nu hebt? Zijn deze anders dan ongeveer twee jaar geleden?
Jouw depressiviteit hoeft niet psychisch/neurologisch te zijn... 
Een mens kan depressief worden van jarenlange aandoeningen in het lichaam.

Als de aandoeningen weg zijn, is de depressiviteit ook weg..

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Met mij gaat het redelijk Iemie.
Ik heb nog last van steken in mijn linkerborstkas, en pijn in m'n linkerschouder en in mijn rug, onder de atlas.

Ik wil binnenkort even naar de huisarts, om er over te praten.
Ik heb dit al een jaar, maar ik moest eerst voor mezelf zeker weten dat het niet iets van psychische aard is, of er uit voortkomt.

Groetjes,

----------


## Iemie

Hoi Ed,
Vervelend dat jij ook nog met klachten zit. Zeker naar de huisarts toe gaan. 
Ja, wat zou ik graag van mn klachten af zijn!! Tot nu toe heeft alles, medicatie, operatief wegnemen vd bijnier, praten.......etc. niet geholpen bij mij. Ik slik nu 2 antidepressiva, afwachten wat dat doet. De psychiater, jonge vrouw heeft alternatieven. Zoals bij één vd antidepressiva bv T3 gaan slikken. Mijn TSH is nl aan de lage kant. Of evt. lithium gaan slikken bij één vd antidepressiva.
De specialisten doen wel hun best. Maar zoals de psychiater zegt "we moeten de juiste knop vinden".
Mijn geduld is vaak wel op. Probeer toch maar vol te houden. 

Mijn klachten zijn eigenlijk nog steeds hetzelfde dan op het moment dat ik hier op t forum kwam. Ik kreeg er echter gewoon rugklachten bij. Ik heb t gevoel dat mn rug wel beter en sterker wordt. 

Fijn dat jij gereageerd hebt, Ed!!

Het allerbeste en laat weer van je horen.

Groeten, 

Iemie

----------


## caddilacgirl

beste en lieve, Feochromocytoom mensen en of met andere ziektebeelden en of geen ziektebeelden, 
Ik wil jullie allemaal fijne feestdagen toewensen en uiteraard veel gezondheid en/of duidelijkheid voor 2013.

Maarre Ed zijn de klachten die je nu hebt idd psychisch en ben je al naar de huisarts geweest?

Groeten van mi

----------


## meneereddie

Hoi Caddilac Girl...

De klachten die ik nu heb zijn niet psychisch, maar van lichamelijke aard.
In januari moet ik naar de internist.
Ik hou jullie op de hoogte.

Groetjes,

----------


## meneereddie

En ik wens voor iedereen een mooie Kerst, een fantastische jaarwisseling, en een prachtig 2013.



En bovenal...GEZONDHEID.

----------


## Iemie

Ik wens jullie allemaal fijne kerstdagen een een heel gezond 2013!!

Lieve groeten, het allerbeste,

Iemie

Sterkte Ed!!

----------


## ww1963

Ook vanmiddag via de scan een verdikking bij bijnier gevonden verdenking feochromocytoom, volgende week nucleaire scan kan iemand mij vertellen hoe lang ik opgenomen zou moeten worden voor een evt. operatie??

----------


## meneereddie

> Ook vanmiddag via de scan een verdikking bij bijnier gevonden verdenking feochromocytoom, volgende week nucleaire scan kan iemand mij vertellen hoe lang ik opgenomen zou moeten worden voor een evt. operatie??


WW1963,

Dat is niet te zeggen nu.
Dat hangt af van de grootte van de tumor, maar vooral van de gevolgen van de tumor.
Wanneer je bloeddruk te hoog is, moet deze eerst dalen voordat er uberhaupt een incisie in je buikwand mag worden gemaakt.
Maar als alles in je lichaam normaal, tot redelijk normaal functioneerd, gaat het best snel.
Een endoscopische ingreep gaat het snelst.

Groetjes,

----------


## ww1963

Bedankt Ed voor je antwoord. Ik moet eerst volgende week donderdag nog door een andere scan om te kijken of er meer haarden zijn. Voor de bloeddruk slik ik nu cardura want die wisselt enorm. Even afwachten dus

----------


## meneereddie

Ww1963, hoe gaat het ermee?
Nog onderzoeken en uitslagen gehad?

Groetjes,

----------


## meneereddie

Ik heb de uitslag van mijn onderzoeken..
Mijn vitamine D3 niveau was zwaar beneden pijl..
Ik heb een vitamine shot gehad en binnen een uur voelde ik mij opknappen..
Eigenlijk best bizar..
Pijn, stemmingswisselingen, vermoeidheid, futloos, kouwelijk.... In 1 klap verdwenen..

Misschien een tip voor jullie.. Laat je bloed testen op vitamine D3. 

Groeten,

----------


## Iemie

Hoi Ed,
Dat is toch geweldig! Ik bedoel dat jij na zo'n vit D3-shot je stukken beter voelt. 
Met mij nog even waardeloos. Ben antidepressiva aan t afbouwen. Om vervolgens weer andere antidepressiva te krijgen. Het is de bedoeling dat ik Nortrilen met lithium ga slikken. 
Is vit D3-tekort iets dat vaak voorkomt. Wordt het standaard onderzocht? Kwam de arts zelf op t idee om t te onderzoeken?
Ik hoop voor jou dat jij je zo veel beter blijft voelen!!
Lieve groet, Iemie

----------


## meneereddie

Je wordt niet standaard onderzocht op Vitamine D3.
Wel is het een veel voorkomend kwestie..
Ik raad iedereen aan om deze bloedtest te laten uitvoeren.
Beter extra geprikt, dan een pil teveel geslikt...
Vooral mensen die veel thuis zijn om wat voor reden dan ook, en mensen die veel of altijd 's nachts werken, of ploegendienst..
Maar ook mensen die veel thuis blijven, ivm ziekte of aandoening.

Groetjes,

----------


## ww1963

> Ww1963, hoe gaat het ermee?
> Nog onderzoeken en uitslagen gehad?
> 
> Groetjes,


hoi, we zitten nog steeds in de onderzoeken. Krijg donderdag een ct hart om te kijken of er iets beschadigd is omdat ik ook zo'n druk op de borst heb en hartkloppingen. Gaat nu wel ok een tijdje geen bloeddruk aanvallen gehad. Blijft onzeker. Op alle scans MIBG/CT/MRI wat bij de bijnier tezien verdikking? Dit is een beetje de laatste update. Slik trouwens ook iedere dag D3

----------


## meneereddie

> hoi, we zitten nog steeds in de onderzoeken. Krijg donderdag een ct hart om te kijken of er iets beschadigd is omdat ik ook zo'n druk op de borst heb en hartkloppingen. Gaat nu wel ok een tijdje geen bloeddruk aanvallen gehad. Blijft onzeker. Op alle scans MIBG/CT/MRI wat bij de bijnier tezien verdikking? Dit is een beetje de laatste update. Slik trouwens ook iedere dag D3


Iedere dag D3? Waarom zoveel? Ik heb een dubbele dosis gehad, en vanaf 7 maart iedere maand 1 dosis vloeibaar D3. Totdat het niet meer nodig is.............

----------


## ww1963

Doe ik al minstens 1 jaar omdat het bekend is dat in NL de meeste mensen tekort aan vitamine D3 hebben. Dit is gewoon onderhouds dosering. Dus niet zoveel :Smile:

----------


## Iemie

Hallo,
Zoals sommigen weten ben ik al lang op dit forum. Ik ben verdacht geweest van een feochromocytoom. Een dopa-petscan liet de tumor zien......... Mn rechter bijnier is verwijderd, want daar zou het kwaad moeten zitten. Er is geen feochromocytoom gevonden. Mijn klachten zijn gebleven en zijn soms zelfs heftiger. Mn bloeddruk is een poosje beter geweest. Maar ondanks de medicatie stijgt de bloeddruk weer. Krijg nu metropolol en lisinopril. Ik ben zeer depressief. Ik heb het al eens in de vit B12 gezocht. Maar die is goed. Ik heb net 2 antidepressiva af moeten bouwen om weer met 2 andere medicijnen te beginnen. Wanhopig word ik ervan. 
Is vit D3 ook iets wat met depressiviteit te maken kan hebben? Als ik bij de huisarts om....moet hij altijd gapen........

Ik heb contact gezocht met de NVACP (Ned. Vereniging van Addison en Cushing Patienten)
Ik heb daar een naam van een endocrinoloog in het LUMC gekregen,om daar evt. contact mee op te nemen. Maar ik ben al in t VUMC en in t AMC geweest.
Wat is wijsheid???
Groetjes :Confused:

----------


## ww1963

Hoi Iemi,

Misschien moet je toch met die endocrinoloog LUMC contact opnemen, gaat trouwens niet zomaar je moet verwijzing van je behandelend arts hebben. Misschien kun je een keer naar een goede acupuncturist zeg maar iets. De Chinese medische wetenschap kijkt overal heel anders tegenaan. Ze weten het volgens mij bij je echt niet meer en jij zit met de gebakken peren. Ling-zhi thee of capsules is ook iets wat ze daar gebruiken tegen hoge bloeddruk , hartkloppingen, slapeloosheid etc. Ik heb er zelf nog geen ervaring mee maar misschien is een consult daar iets. Ik ben wel bezig met acupunctuur om rustig te worden maar gebruik nog geen geneesmiddelen van hun. Ben pas 1 keer geweest . Zit nu nl te wachten op mijn vervolgafspraak en alles duurt zo lang zoals jij weet. Veel sterkte

----------


## Iemie

Hoi ww1963. 
Ik ben al naar een goede acupuncturist geweest. Om idd rustiger te worden. Maar ook hem lukt het tot nu toe niet. 
Hoe gaat t met jou. Jij wacht nu op een vervolgafspraak....met wie? Heel veel sterkte! Wat een traject moet je gaan voor de artsen weten wat er aan de hand is...........
Ik moet idd een verwijzing vd huisarts hebben om evt naar LUMC te mogen. Maar ik moet eerst een brief maken of die arts mij überhaupt wil zien..........eh , geloof ik. 
Fijn dat jij gereageerd hebt. 
Ik ga er een nachtje over proberen te slapen om dan te besluiten wat ik ga doen. Misschien nog eens overleggen met de psychiater.
Groetjes, iemie

----------


## meneereddie

Lees over depressie en vitamine D 
http://www.vitamine-info.nl/nieuwsar...vitamine-d-19/

----------


## meneereddie

Je hebt niet voor niets contact gezocht met de nvacp.
Gewoon gaan Iemie, het gaat om jou!
Dat is wijsheid!

----------


## greet69

hallo iedereen,
mijn huisarts (die ook aan accapunctuur doet en zich voedindeskundige is) raadde me 3 jaar geleden al aan om -zeker in de belgische winters- vitamine D bij te nemen, in emulsievorm (opgelost in vet- blijkbaar lost vit d niet op in water ) we maken immers zelf vit d aan oi van zonlicht, is er te weinig zon, zitten we te veel binnen, dan hebben we makkelijk vit d tekort. zo veel als mogelijk in de zon vertoeven, langs het water werd me ook aangeraden/ 
ook de chiropractor, de neuroloog, de faschia-therapiste raadden, onafhankelijk van elkaar vit d aan voor het humeur (alsook magnesium en de 3 vit b's voor mijn gewrichtspijnen)

----------


## meneereddie

Lees!!

http://www.natuurlijkwelzijn.org/dnu...t-en-spierpijn

http://www.natuurlijkwelzijn.org/dnu...t-en-spierpijn

----------


## meneereddie

> Hallo,
> Zoals sommigen weten ben ik al lang op dit forum. Ik ben verdacht geweest van een feochromocytoom. Een dopa-petscan liet de tumor zien......... Mn rechter bijnier is verwijderd, want daar zou het kwaad moeten zitten. Er is geen feochromocytoom gevonden. Mijn klachten zijn gebleven en zijn soms zelfs heftiger. Mn bloeddruk is een poosje beter geweest. Maar ondanks de medicatie stijgt de bloeddruk weer. Krijg nu metropolol en lisinopril. Ik ben zeer depressief. Ik heb het al eens in de vit B12 gezocht. Maar die is goed. Ik heb net 2 antidepressiva af moeten bouwen om weer met 2 andere medicijnen te beginnen. Wanhopig word ik ervan. 
> Is vit D3 ook iets wat met depressiviteit te maken kan hebben? Als ik bij de huisarts om....moet hij altijd gapen........
> 
> Ik heb contact gezocht met de NVACP (Ned. Vereniging van Addison en Cushing Patienten)
> Ik heb daar een naam van een endocrinoloog in het LUMC gekregen,om daar evt. contact mee op te nemen. Maar ik ben al in t VUMC en in t AMC geweest.
> Wat is wijsheid???
> Groetjes


Dag Iemie,

Weet je ondertussen al wat meer,of zijn de onderzoeken nog niet afgerond?
Ben jij al getest op vitamine D, (D3) magnesium, B vitamines, anders?

Hieronder wat Hormonale Googlezoekresultaten...

KLIK


KLIK

KLIK

----------


## ww1963

Hoi Iemie, ben benieuwd hoe het nu met je gaat wil je eigenlijk ook wat vragen over groningen. Heb geprobeerd je een prive bericht te sturen is helaas niet gelukt. Groetjes

----------


## meneereddie

Zijn er nog mensen die dit onderwerp bezoeken?

----------


## wiske01

Volgens mij heel weing Ed. er komen bijna geen reacties meer.

Ik ga ook eens voor zo'n vitamine onderzoek op pad.

groetjes

----------


## ww1963

Ed, weet jij misschien hoe het met Iemie is??? Ik bezoek nog regelmatig de site

----------


## meneereddie

Ik weet het niet. Ik vermoed, (omdat ze niet meer reageert) dat ze is opgenomen voor behandeling. Eigenlijk hóóp ik dat ze een goede behandeling krijgt, en dat het niet erger is...

----------


## ww1963

Ja, ik denk dat je gelijk hebt. Keep our fingers crossed. Hoop dat ze binnenkort weer online is. Bedankt voor je reactie Grtz

----------


## yoke19

Mijn naam is Yoke, ben 54 jaar en heb ongeveer een jaar al last van volgende symptomen :
(heb ook groeihormoondeficientie en schildklier die te traag werkt)
-emotioneel en soms angstaanvallen
-voel crisis opkomen door enorme pijn in benen en doodmoe
-ben dan zo moe dat ik enkele dagen 20 uur op 24 uur slaap. De enkele uren die ik wakker ben, is omdat ik wakker word dat ik moet plassen (om de 20 à 30 minuten)
-eten kan ik dan niet, ben dan misselijk en heb geen zin om te eten
-neem sinds januari betablokker, want liep in rust met hartslag van 125 slagen per minuut en had hoge bloeddruk (160/110) terwijl ik voordien steeds 110/80 had.
-heb tijdens zo een crisis ook terug hogere hartslag en bloeddruk ondanks betablokker
-heb warmte-opwellingen zonder zweten, maar daarnaast zweet ik enorm zonder in mijn lichaam warm aan te voelen
-heb geen koorts, eerder lage lichaamstemperatuur
-ben dan echt mezelf niet, ben de dagen voordien zo onrustig 
-ook vaak pijn in lenden en onderrug, maar dan voornamelijk stekende pijn in rechterlende
-voordien ook tijd pijn gehad in liesstreek langs beide kanten

Maar bovenal voel ik het laatste jaar dat ik totaal niet meer tegen stress kan. Het was op een gegeven moment zelfs zo erg dat men mij in de psychiatrie wou laten opnemen maar ik dit geweigerd heb, want voelde dat het lichamelijk was. Heb ook haaruitval en nog enkele klachten


Telkens heeft de dokter mijn schildklierhormoon verlaagd, omdat hij dacht dat dit aan de basis lag van mijn klachten. Maar heeft zeker geen goed gedaan, want ben op 8 maanden van 125µg naar 50 µg gegaan en nu op nog geen maand tijd terug naar 100µg.

In juni heb ik gevraagd om me op te nemen in kliniek en oorzaak te zoeken. Hebben hartonderzoek, gastroscopie en coloscopie gedaan. Niets mis natuurlijk. Had toen ook al enkele malen lage bloedsuiker gehad, maar endocrinoloog minimaliseerde dit en zei dat ik waarschijnlijk te weinig groeihormoon spoot. Had voor behandeling met groeihormoon (6 jaar terug) immers reactieve hypoglycemie.

Hij heeft ook een 24 uurs urinetest gedaan op feochromocytoom, maar was negatief volgens hem

Voor tweede opinie naar andere endocrinoloog geweest, die OGTT-test laten doen heeft. Haar diagnose was "aanleg voor diabetis 2" en zeer lage cortisolwaarde s morgens. Nog test op ACTH en opnieuw 24 uurs urine-onderzoek op cortisolisme.
Maar blijkbaar was ze vergeten dat ze me voor de test met bloedafname voor cortisolwaarde de avond voordien een tabletje dexamethasone gegeven had, zodat die lage waarde wel juist was door onderdrukking hypofyse

Haar conclusie : ik denk nog aan feochromocytoom !!!!!!!!!! 

Toen ik vertelde dat men dit in eerste kliniek al onderzocht had door 24 uurs urine, was de test volgens haar verkeerd gedaan, want was niet op aangezuurde urine gebeurd, hetgeen zou moeten om de stresshormonen in urine te kunnen bepalen

Pff, was het beu en ben nu maandag met alle uitslagen van laatste jaar naar het universitair ziekenhuis in Leuven geweest en bij diensthoofd endocrinologie geweest. Zelfde vermoeden : feochromocytoom !!!!

Weet nu echt niet meer wat te denken, want ik dacht eerst dat de periode dat ik totaal niet meer functioneerde een crisis was, maar volgens hetgeen Ed hier schreef, zou dit juist de herstelperiode zijn tengevolge van onevenwicht in bloeddruk enz de periode voor crash

Wat ik bedoel is : MOET IK URINE BIJ HOUDEN VAN TIJDENS ZO EEN CRASH OF MAG HET NU REEDS OPGEVANGEN WORDEN

Ben nu al enkele dagen beter, maar aanvallen volgen elkaar vlugger op en zijn veel heviger dan voordien. Is echt wel heftig die aanvallen en is niet vol te houden. Tijdens de eerste dagen van zo een crash ben ik zo op dat ik geen kant meer op kan precies en voel me net in een hokje opgesloten. Mijn lichaam weigert dan dienst en gelukkig kan man en zoon dan voor me zorgen, want zelfs iets nemen om te eten, lukt niet omdat ik zo slap ben en bijna niet op mijn benen kan staan. IK val niet af op lange termijn, maar tijdens zo een crisis vermager ik wel een kilo of 5 op nog geen week tijd (komen er nadien jammer genoeg terug bij, maar vooral door vochtophouding)



Yoke

----------


## meneereddie

Aan iedereen die vitamine D (D3) inneemt.. (iedere dag of 1 x p.m.)
Neem iedere dag 2 of 3 capsules Magnesium Glycinaat.
Zonder de Magnesium Glycinaat, wordt de vitamine D niet goed, of nauwelijks opgenomen door je lichaam. Daardoor blijven de klachten die je had aanwezig, en/of ontstaan er nieuwe klachten, zoals pijn in je borstkas, borstbeen, middenrif, schouder, en misschien wel elders in het lichaam.Magnesium Glycinaat zorgt er voor dat de vitamine D goed door je lichaam heen gaat, en bijna volledig wordt opgenomen door je lichaam. (bijna volledig, want je lichaam breekt ook af, vóórdat het is opgenomen)
*NEEM GEEN ANDERE MAGNESIUM, ZOALS MAGNESIUMOXIDE, OF ANDERE, WANT DIE DOORSTAAN DE WERKING VAN JE DARMEN NIET, WAARDOOR HET BIJNA IN ZIJN GEHEEL WORDT AFGEBROKEN.*
*Magnesium Glycinaat* doorstaat de darmwerking uitstekend, en kan de Vitamine D zeer goed begeleiden in je lichaam.

Dit is wat ik zelf ervaren heb. Tevens neem ik 1 tablet per dag Vitamine B IJzer Formule in. Deze bevat B12, en andere B-tjes die goed zijn in combinatie met het hierboven vermelde.

Groetjes,

----------


## meneereddie

PS: Vaak wordt er een verkeerde diagnose gesteld, wat betreft de Vitamine D inname, en de pijnklachten, en wordt daardoor de dosis vitamine D verhoogt, verdubbeld, of zelfs verdrievoudigd, wat de klachten alleen maar verergerd, en vermeerderd. Magnesium Glycinaat helpt beter, en zorgt voor een goede opname. Magnesium Glycinaat, koop je bij de reformzaak. (wel duur €.14,50-)

----------


## meneereddie

Hoi Yoke,

Is je blaas onderzocht, de uritrea, de blaasstreek, en je nieren? (niet de bijnieren) In de urine wordt niet altijd een ontsteking gevonden, maar is er dan wel. Wanneer dit niet wordt ontdekt, wordt het een verwaarloosde ontsteking, met diverse gevolgen en sympyomen die jij ook hebt.
Ik zou dat nog even laten onderzoeken, en ook je lever mag even "bekeken" worden. Als de lever niet goed functioneert, kan dat o.a. effect op je hartwerking hebben.

----------


## yoke19

Dag Ed,

neen, de nieren en blaas zijn niet onderzocht, maar ik heb alleen last van vaak plassen tijdens zo een crisis.En heb ook geen pijn bij het plassen.

Wat de lever betreft, er is al wel regelmatig bloed getrokken , maar heb gezien dat de laatste maal mijn eiwitgehalte (voornamelijk albumine) te laag stond. Maar storen ze zich ook niet aan hoor. 

Komen mijn klachten dan totaal niet overeen met klachten van een feochromocytoom ? Ik weet echt niet meer wat te denken, maar ben doodop

Yoke

----------


## meneereddie

Hallo Yoke,

Ikzelf vind, _(en dat is de vergelijking met mijn Feo)_ dat er te weinig gelijkenissen zijn, om een Feo te constateren.
Toen ik belast was met een bijniertumor, was het net of ik naast mezelf leefde in een andere dimensie, en constant een vreemd gevoel in mijn lichaam te hebben, verhoogde bloedsuiker, een lage pols van ongeveer 70, maar een megahoge bloeddruk van ongeveer 275 over 160, bonkende hoofdpijnen, vreemde tintelingen in hoofd en torso, vaak bijna wegvallen, etc...

Ik zou als ik jou was, toch even nieren, blaas, en lever laten checken.
.
.
Ook denk ik dat jouw lichaam een aantal soorten vitamines niet verwerkt, of accepteert, of tekort komt. 
.
.
IJzer, vitamine D3, B12, vitamine *Khttp://www.vitamine-info.nl/alle-vit...ij/vitamine-k/*..??
.
.
Is jouw kalium-gehalte al gecontroleerd? *Leeshttp://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...of-teveel.html*
.
.
Uit persoonlijke ervaring kan ik je vertellen dat, toen ik vitamine D3 tekort kwam, ik bleek zag, snel moe, snel geirriteerd, stress*on*bestendig, psychische verstoring, angst om ziektes te hebben, janken, niet alleen willen zijn... 
Mijn vitamine D3 gehalte was wel extreem laag. (ongeveer 25% van wat het moest zijn)
.
.
Groetjes,

----------


## yoke19

dag ed,

Ik neem vitaminesupplementen hoor en dus ook vitamine D, B12, B-complex, ijzer, vitamine C, want ben in 2004 geopereerd en heb een maagverkleining zodat ik niet alles meer opneem.

Mijn vitamine D staat nu 2,5 hoger dan enkele jaren terug en toen had ik geen last. Ijzerbaxters heb ik in februari en maart gekregen omdat ik inderdaad heel lage ferritine had en dit al zeker 20 jaar dat dit niet omhoog te krijgen was door gewone supplementen.

Heb er even mijn laatste bloeduitslagen bijgenomen :
-kalium : 4,2 (referentiewaarden : 3,5 -5,1)
-vitamine B12 : 886 (zit boven bovengrens van 663)
-zink is te hoog, maar verder zijn alle vitaminen die men gecontroleerd heeft, oké hoor. En dat zijn er toch heel wat

Ik weet het ook niet meer, maar denk eerder aan mijn schildklier omdat die zo fluctueert, maar men doet daar momenteel geen onderzoek naar buiten de gewone TSH, T3 en T4

Heb in 2006 een radioactieve slok gehad , maar sindsdien nooit meer echo of scan moeten laten nemen. Mijn schildklier maakte anti-stoffen tegen zichzelf en was niet omdat ze vergroot of zo was, maar nodulen in.

Ik zal even de testen van het UZ Leuven afwachten, want de prof ging mijn bloeduitslagen van de laatste 8 maanden (had kopie bij) nog eens doornemen en vergelijken met uitslag van bloedonderzoek van maandag ll.

Zal voor alle zekerheid toch maar die 24-uurs urine binnen doen zodat ze die piste al kunnen uitsluiten

Groetjes

Yoke

----------


## Pucketybusan

Hallo, 
Ik ben Iemie.
Ik probeer even of ik ingelogd ben. 

Groetjes

----------


## Pucketybusan

Hallo,

Lief dat jullie aan mij denken!!

Er is hier wel het een en ander gebeurd. 
Ik ben 6 weken in t ziekenhuis geweest. Omdat de psychiater mij op Parnate, een antidepressivum wilde instellen. Aan Parnate zitten wel wat evt bijwerkingen, waarom ik dagelijks gecontroleerd moest worden. Ik slik het nu 31/2 mnd en ik heb er zeer slechte dagen bij zitten. 
Ik had een vernauwing in een ader in mn arm. Ben 31-07 gedottterd. Een paar dagen daarna was ik voor controle in t ziekenhuis. Daar ben ik gevallen. Niet erg. Wel raar. Alsof ik geen kracht meer had in mn rechterbeen. Blijkt dat ik een vernauwing in een ader in de lies heb.........
Advies: looptraining bij de fysiotherapeut. Na 3 keer looptraining, kon ik niet meer. Ik kreeg behoorlijke rugpijn. Vorig jaar aan mn rug geopereerd. Er zijn toen 2 wervels vast gezet.(spondylodese). Toen ik zon last vd rug kreeg ben ik naar de neurochirurg gegaan. CT-scan wijst uit dat er een schroef los zit. Die schroef moet er operatief uitgehaald worden. Oorzaak van de losse schroef..........niet zeker, maar het lijkt erop dat het door het vallen is gekomen. De vernauwing vd ader zit in de rechter lies en de pijn v mn rug zit links. Als ik loop lijk ik wel dronken. Heel Lastig.

Ik ga jullie verhalen beter lezen. Helaas ben ik teveel met mij zelf bezig..........

Als er iemand met vragen zit, vraag rustig hoor. Ik heb nl. wel hele traject van het feochromocytoom doorlopen.

Lieve groeten, het allerbest, sterkte!!!

Pucketybusan/alias Iemie

----------


## meneereddie

Dag Yoke,

Weet je ondertussen al wat meer?

Zou het misschien een vleesboom kunnen zijn, of vergroeid littekenweefsel, die tegen het één en ander aandrukt, in je lichaam? 
Bijvoorbeeld, tegen de bijnieren, de baarmoeder, de lever, de nieren, de darmen, de blaas, de pancreas, 
en/of tegen de bloedvaten aandrukt, waardoor er stagnatie is, maar ook overproduktie, in verhouding tot het reguliere?

Dit kwam in mij op, vandaar de vraag.

Groetjes,

----------


## meneereddie

> Ik ga jullie verhalen beter lezen. Helaas ben ik teveel met mij zelf bezig...Als er iemand met vragen zit, vraag rustig hoor. Ik heb nl. wel hele traject van het feochromocytoom doorlopen. Lieve groeten, het allerbest, sterkte!!! Pucketybusan/alias Iemie




Hoi Iemie! (alias Pucketybusan)

Leuk om weer iets te vernemen van jou!
 :Smile: 
Wel jammer dat je nog in de lappenmand zit.

Maar je klinkt, (en dat is raar, want ik lees je tekst) een stuk beter dan voorheen. 
Je hebt veel meegemaakt in een relatief korte periode, en je zal ongetwijfeld een stuk sterker zijn geworden, op vele fronten, 
en ik hoop uireraard dat alle behandelingen jou goed hebben gedaan.

Nogmaals: Fijn dat je er weer bent!


Groetjes,

----------


## yoke19

Dag Ed,

Daar heb ik inderdaad zelf nog niet aan gedacht, want heb wel veel littekenweefsel in buik doordat ik toch al 7 operaties in buikstreek gehad heb. Baarmoeder is ook verwijderd geweest, maar eileiders zitten er nog

Zal een van de dagen eens een afspraak maken met de gyneacoloog, zodat dit onderzocht wordt

bedankt voor je raad. Ik weet nog niets meer van de onderzoeken, maar veronderstel dat alles oké is, want hadden gezegd dat ze gingen bellen als er iets was en anders kreeg ik verslag via huisarts. Heb dus nog niets vernomen, zal dus in orde zijn

Ik neem nu mijn schildkliermedicatie als volgt : de ene dag 75 µg en de andere dag 100 µg en voel me er goed bij. Ga binnen een tweetal weken wel laten controleren via bloedafname.

Yoke

----------


## unite

> Ik heb vandaag een gesprek gehad met de chirurg en dit is verrassend verlopen. Ik heb hieronder een samenvatting ervan gegeven
> Misschien is het een beetje een kliniek opsomming van feiten, maar het is vooral voor mijzelf geweest om alles nog eens duidelijk op een rij te zetten wat er besproken is. Ik hoop dat de weergave volledig is.
> 
> Ik weet ook niet of ik blij moet zijn met dit gesprek, ik word nu niet geopereerd, maar de uitkomsten van de onderzoeken stellen mij nog niet volkomen gerust. Ik had opgekeken tegen dit gesprek omdat ik niet graag opgenomen wilde worden en ik er van uit ging dat ik vandaag de opnamedatum zou horen. Ik had mij er al schoorvoetend bij neergelegd dat ik een poosje afhankelijk zou zijn van anderen m.b.t. mijn ADL......... Gelukkig gaat dat nu niet door, dat vind ik voor nu het pluspunt, maar het aantal vraagtekens is toegenomen. Zeker ook door de vraagtekens die de chirurg heeft. Ik kan niet anders doen dan afwachten en maar gewoon weer: 'aon de geng' gaan. 
> 
> Samenvattend:
> 
> 	Op de MRI was op de linker bijnier eigenlijk geen duidelijk feochromocytoom te zien, dus geen gezwel. 
> 	Wel was er een wazig gebied te zien, mogelijk het gezwel, van ongeveer 2 cm groot, maar dat kon hij pas duidelijk krijgen bij een operatie. Maar hij denkt dat het gezwel er wel zit.
> ...


wow...idd is kanker iets dat ik nooit wil beleven ... ik vind het gewoon een ziekte dat er gewoon niet moet zijn... alhoewel er heel veel gesproken is over dit onderwerp, ik lees hem en vind het uiteraard rustgevend. in de zin van dat mensen er toch mee kunnen leven...

----------


## meneereddie

> Dag Ed,
> 
> Daar heb ik inderdaad zelf nog niet aan gedacht, want heb wel veel littekenweefsel in buik doordat ik toch al 7 operaties in buikstreek gehad heb. Baarmoeder is ook verwijderd geweest, maar eileiders zitten er nog
> 
> Zal een van de dagen eens een afspraak maken met de gyneacoloog, zodat dit onderzocht wordt
> 
> bedankt voor je raad. Ik weet nog niets meer van de onderzoeken, maar veronderstel dat alles oké is, want hadden gezegd dat ze gingen bellen als er iets was en anders kreeg ik verslag via huisarts. Heb dus nog niets vernomen, zal dus in orde zijn
> 
> Ik neem nu mijn schildkliermedicatie als volgt : de ene dag 75 µg en de andere dag 100 µg en voel me er goed bij. Ga binnen een tweetal weken wel laten controleren via bloedafname.
> ...





Ik ben benieuwd Yoke!!

Ik hoop dat je zeer snel wat meer weet...

Laat iets weten als je wil.

Groetjes,

----------


## yoke19

Ik postte al meermaals berichten op dit forum omdat ik al een jaar me heel ellendig voel 

Heb dan periodes van heel erg moe zijn, slaap dan enorm veel, constant plassen, dorst hebben, zweten, wenerig, geen eetlust enz 

die periodes komen hoe langer hoe korter op elkaar en toch vind men tot op heden geen oorzaak. Al meermaals is er gedacht aan een tumor in bijschildklier, maar testresultaat nog niet gekend. Aangezien deze test in universitair ziekenhuis gebeurd is (in september) en de huisarts nog niets gehoord heeft, veronderstel ik dat dit oké is 

veertien dagen terug voelde ik me zo ellendig dat ik me op spoedafdeling aangeboden heb. Na lange tijd wachten, kon ik bij endocrinoloog die pas afgestudeerd was vermoed ik 
Hij nam mijn klachten niet echt ernstig en ik werd terug naar huis gestuurd, maar er werd wel bloed afgenomen en een urine-staal afgeleverd 

Verleden week ging ik naar huisarts en de arts in kwestie had haar wel verslag met resultaten gestuurd : 8 van de 10 bepaalde waarden in urine waren afwijkend : 
-natrium te laag 
-eiwit in urine 
-osmatiliteit te hoog 
-creatinine te hoog 
-microalbumine veel te hoog 
-en dan nog sporen van allerlei zaken 

Ook in bloed waren enkele zaken te hoog, zoals de creatinine. Maar hetgeen me opviel was dat het parathormoon veel te hoog was, want had dit op andere bloeduitslagen ook al vaak gemerkt zonder dat er iets van gezegd werd 
Heb toen recente bloeduitslagen bezien en in de laatste vier jaar, is dit hormoon 8 op de 10 keer veel te hoog, soms ook met te hoog calcium en te laag fosfor 

Ben nu maandag naar andere endocrinoloog geweest en moet volgende week scan van bijschildklieren laten nemen. Ik hoop dat ze eindelijk op goede weg zitten, want word zo onzeker. Mijn lichaam laat me steeds onverwachts in de steek,want zak dan als pudding in elkaar en ben een week tot niets in staat 

Yoke

----------


## meneereddie

> Aangezien deze test in universitair ziekenhuis gebeurd is (in september) en de huisarts nog niets gehoord heeft, veronderstel ik dat dit oké is 
> 
> Yoke


Waarom bel je zelf niet even met de assistente van de behandelend specialist?

http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parathormoon <<<lees

----------


## yoke19

Eddie,

Dat heb ik al geprobeerd hoor en ze was alles behalve vriendelijk. Ze zei toen dat verslag nog niet af was en dat ik me enkele weken later tot huisarts moest wenden om resultaten te krijgen

Maar ik ga wel morgen eens bellen om te vragen wanneer ze van plan zijn om verslag door te sturen, want is nu toch wel lang en vind ik helemaal niet kunnen

Yoke

----------


## meneereddie

Zo'n uitslag moet er uiterlijk na twee weken zijn. 
Als dat niet het geval is, zijn ze nalatig tov jou, en spelen ze met je gezondheid.
Dan ga je toch heel gewoon naar een andere arts? Das je goed recht...
Mijn internist was in 2008 werkzaam in Vlaardingen, maar is verhuisd naar Nieuw Zeeland. 
Haar vervangster is ook super!
De operatie en alle scans hebben plaatsgevonden in het EMC te Rotterdam.

----------


## greet69

Hallo allen,
Ik ben hier lang niet geweest omdat er geen verandering was in mijn klachten maar ze lang wel draaglijk waren door cardio-oef (tegendraaeringheid door telage bloeddruk sids mijn feo weg is) en chiropraxie en infraroodwarmte (tegen fibromyalgie) met de vit.en een paar keer per maand spierverslappers. Ook nog steeds even slap en vermoeid. Traag leven en me beperken tot een beetje huishouden en eten kweken en koken werkt ook. Nu echter weer meer pijn, dus tijd om virtueel rond te kijken. Maar 2 jaar na operatie nog moe zijn heb ik hier ook van ed gelezen. Zijn er nog mensen wiens bloeddruk niet boven de 100/76geraakt na verwijderen van feocytoom? Hartslag normaal( tussen de 62 en 78) in rust.
Ed bedankt voor je magnesium-opmerking, 
Joke, ik lees dat je naar uz leuven gaat. Ik was er ook niet te spreken over de arrogantie van de assistenten. Telefoneren met de proff zelf raad ik aan. Die waren allen zeervriendelijk. Meer zelfverzekerd wellicht zodat ze zich niet defensief moeten opstellen, denk ik dan maar.

----------


## yoke19

Eddie en Greet,

Bedankt voor jullie reactie. Het was inderdaad de assistente die ik toen aan de lijn had en ze zei : bellen haalt niets uit. Je moet wachten tot je huisarts de uitslag krijgt. Enkel als er iets ernstigs is bellen we je zelf op

Maar ik vind dit echter ook niet kunnen hoor, duurt te lang. 

Eddie, ondertussen ben ik dus bij die andere endocrinoloog geweest en die zet er wel vaart achter, want volgende week wordt de scan van mijn bijschildklieren genomen.

Ik vind dat onze geneeskunde vaak is zoals een loterij. Je moet geluk hebben bij welke dokter je terecht komt, want de ene neemt je ernstig en de andere banaliseert alles

Yoke

----------


## meneereddie

Greet,

Jij gebruikt spierverslappers, mag ik vragen waarom?
De combinatie van lage bloeddruk en spierverslappers, begrijp ik niet, omdat je hart ook een spier is, die door die medicatie ook verslapt wordt, waardoor je waarschijnlijk juist een lage bloeddruk hebt...

Dat magnesium verhaal, was in combinatie met vitamine D... 

Als dergelijk personeel onbeleefd en zeer kortaf is, over de telefoon, moet je in het betreffende ziekenhuis een klacht indienen, en een kopie van de ingediende klacht vragen..

----------


## yoke19

Vandaag naar UZ Leuven gebeld en op 2 oktober is de uitslag naar mijn huisarts (per post) en naar mijn endocrinoloog gestuurd. Huisarts beweert niets ontvangen te hebben en endocrinoloog heeft er niets speciaals van gezegd maandag
Ze maakte de opmerking dat mijn waarden oké waren, dus zal dit ook wel ivm uitslag leuven zijn. Ik zal er in ieder geval naar vragen de volgende keer

Yoke

----------


## yoke19

morgen scintigrafie van bijschildklieren laten nemen, want parathormoon al een aantal maal te hoog geweest, fosfor te laag en calcium aan de hoge kant
Wordt hier een neverending story, maar de film was toch mooier dan de werkelijkheid 

Yoke

----------


## meneereddie

> morgen scintigrafie van bijschildklieren laten nemen, want parathormoon al een aantal maal te hoog geweest, fosfor te laag en calcium aan de hoge kant
> Wordt hier een neverending story, maar de film was toch mooier dan de werkelijkheid 
> 
> Yoke


Ik hoop voor je dat er iets wordt gezien en gevonden in je lichaam door de scintigrafie.
Ik kende deze technniek niet, (en nog niet) maar ik heb wat opgezocht om te lezen. 
Klik op klik
Was het alleen voor de bijschildklieren, of ook voor de bijnieren, de schildklier, en misschien ook de hypofyse? 

Succes!!

----------


## yoke19

Dag Ed,

Het was van de bijschildklieren en ook de schildklier denk ik. Eerst radioactieve stof via infuus gekregen, dan onder scan, terug radio-actieve stof voor schildklier en opnieuw onder scan. Al met al duurt gans onderzoek bijna twee uur. En nu maar duimen dat ze iets vinden

Yoke

----------


## meneereddie

Ik duim voor je!

----------


## wboers

Beste allemaal,
Het is een lange tijd geleden dat ik op de site geweest ben.......intussen is mijn feochromocytoom verwijderd en vorige week ook mijn schildklier. Ik blijk in het bezit van het zeldzame RET GEN en MEN 2A te hebben en helaas is gebleken dat ook mijn vader, zoon en zus dit Gen hebben. De operatie's op zich zijn me meegevallen, maar de rest erom heen zéker niet. Ik zal proberen af en toe weer op de site te kijken en eventueel te reageren op posts. Ik wens een ieder beterschap/ goed herstel of alleen al het feit dat men vindt wat men heeft, want ik weet uit ervaring hoe het je sloopt als je voelt en merkt dat het niet goed gaan en de artens vinden niets................hou vol!!!!

----------


## yoke19

is best wel heftig, een feochromocytoom en dan ook nog je schildklier. Hopelijk herstel je vlug en is dit het begin van een nieuwe start

Yoke

----------


## Pucketybusan

Hoi Willemijn,
Ik hoorde jouw berichtje binnenkomen op mn smartphone. Jeetje......wat is er wat gebeurd met jou!! Hoe voel jij je nu. Moeilijk te zeggen neem ik aan, zo'n korte tijd na schildklieroperatie. Ik wens je toe, dat jij al je klachten nu kwijt bent!!
Kun jij uitleggen wat RET GEN en MEN 2 A is/zijn? Heeft alles met erfelijkheid te maken, begrijp ik...? 

Door jouw bericht ben ik het hele forum afgelopen, en het lijkt dat ik toch wat wijzer....ben geworden. 
In de ruim 6 jaren dat ik aan t knoeien ben met m gezondheid, heb ik zoveel operaties gehad. Inmiddels heb ik vaatvernauwingen. Ben in juli in mn arm gedotterd. Dat schijnt een rare plek te zijn voor een vaatvernauwing. Maar........ik had 'm wel. Eerst leek het dat het geholpen had, inmiddels begin ik weer pijn te krijgen. Vlak na het dotteren, viel ik......in t ziekenhuis. Bleek dat ik een vernauwing in m'n lies te hebben. 
Moest ik looptraining doen. 2 x gedaan. Kon ik niet. Neurochirurg ontdekte dat er een schroef in mn rug los zat, ( schroef er vorig jaar ingezet nav instabiele rug). Stoppen met looptraining. Schroef is er 5-11'13 uitgehaald. Ga straks weer naar fysio. Maar ik wil niet lopen, omdat mn rug nog te broos is. Moest ook rustig aan doen. Echter....mn hele lijf doet pijn. Hoop dat de fysiotherapeute mij wat van de pijn kan afhelpen.
Inmiddels haaruitval........moet naar dermatoloog. 

Lieve Willemijn, ik wil jou helemaal niet lastig vallen met mijn gezeur!!

Hoe is het met de rest van jouw familie, speciaal je zoon? Kunnen die allemaal dezelfde problemen krijgen die jij had??

Ik wens jou voor nu het allerbeste!!! Pas goed op jezelf!!

Lieve groet, Iemie

----------


## wboers

> Hoi Willemijn,
> Ik hoorde jouw berichtje binnenkomen op mn smartphone. Jeetje......wat is er wat gebeurd met jou!! Hoe voel jij je nu. Moeilijk te zeggen neem ik aan, zo'n korte tijd na schildklieroperatie. Ik wens je toe, dat jij al je klachten nu kwijt bent!!
> Kun jij uitleggen wat RET GEN en MEN 2 A is/zijn? Heeft alles met erfelijkheid te maken, begrijp ik...? 
> 
> Door jouw bericht ben ik het hele forum afgelopen, en het lijkt dat ik toch wat wijzer....ben geworden. 
> In de ruim 6 jaren dat ik aan t knoeien ben met m gezondheid, heb ik zoveel operaties gehad. Inmiddels heb ik vaatvernauwingen. Ben in juli in mn arm gedotterd. Dat schijnt een rare plek te zijn voor een vaatvernauwing. Maar........ik had 'm wel. Eerst leek het dat het geholpen had, inmiddels begin ik weer pijn te krijgen. Vlak na het dotteren, viel ik......in t ziekenhuis. Bleek dat ik een vernauwing in m'n lies te hebben. 
> Moest ik looptraining doen. 2 x gedaan. Kon ik niet. Neurochirurg ontdekte dat er een schroef in mn rug los zat, ( schroef er vorig jaar ingezet nav instabiele rug). Stoppen met looptraining. Schroef is er 5-11'13 uitgehaald. Ga straks weer naar fysio. Maar ik wil niet lopen, omdat mn rug nog te broos is. Moest ook rustig aan doen. Echter....mn hele lijf doet pijn. Hoop dat de fysiotherapeute mij wat van de pijn kan afhelpen.
> Inmiddels haaruitval........moet naar dermatoloog. 
> 
> ...


Hallo lieve Iemie,
Je zeurt helemaal niet hoor! Jij bent ook al zó lang bezig....wat betreft Men 2A betreft is er veel op internet te vinden. Het komt erop neer dat er vanuit de schildklier tumoren vormen en deze kunnen uitzaaiien naar andere organen. Het is een kankersoort die niet te behandelen is. Normaliter wordt je schildklier op jonge leeftijd preventief verwijderd...helaas zijn wij er, na jaren zoeken bij mij, nog niet zo lang geleden achter gekomen. Na mijn operatie is het weefsel onderzocht en blijk ik een kwaadaardige tumor in mijn schildklier gehad te hebben en inmiddels ook uitzaaiïngen naar lymfeklieren.
Ik krijg nu in december weer allerlei scans om te kijken of er verder uitzaaiïngen zijn. Als dit zo is, is er niets meer aan te doen. Als het niet zo is, worden alle lymfeklieren uit mijn hals alsnog verwijderd.

Mijn zoon, vader en zoon moeten ook allemaal hun schildklier laten verwijderen en dan moeten we heeeeel hard hopen dat dit op tijd gebeurd is...ik wil hier niet verder over nadenken. Ik kan het van mezelf redelijk goed verwerken, maar kan het niet verdragen als ik eraan denk dat het bijvoorbeeld bij mijn zoon al kwaadaardig is......

We zijn in een emotionele rollercoaster beland en moeten afwachten. Ik wil iedereen de raad geven om, als je voelt dat het niet goed zit in je lijf, door te blijven zoeken tot het gevonden is. Zes jaar geleden zei een arts tegen mij: u heeft wél symptomen maar géén aandoening....als hij mij serieus had genomen en naar Groningen had gestuurd voor zo'n scan, waren we allemaal veel eerder geopereerd en hadden we kans gehad dat het nog niet kwaadaardig was geworden. Dit is nu niet meer terug te draaien maar houdt mij wel bezig.

Iemie blijft vechten voor je gezondheid! Ik wens je heel veel sterkte en hoop dat je je ooit weer goed ga voelen! xxx
Groetjes,
Willemijn

----------


## Pucketybusan

Tjonge Willemijn....wat een verhaal. Idd wanneer die arts jou meteen serieus had genomen............. 
Ja, ik hoop ook dat het dierbaarste bezit dat jij hebt, je zoon, alleen maar de schildklier hoeft te missen en dat t daarmee klaar is. Ja, hij zal levenslang schildklierhormoon moeten slikken, maar daar is mee te leven. Voor jou vind ik t heel wat. Wanneer weet jij hoe het met de lymfklieren is?? Worden je zoon, je zus en je vader snel geopereerd? ook voor hen veel sterkte!!
Nou......of dit een emotionele rollercoaster is. Kunnen jullie het met elkaar handelen. Krijgen jullie steun van buiten af?

Het is inderdaad zaak ZELF de touwtjes goed in handen te houden..zover mogelijk. Want de zorgvuldigheid in sommige ziekenhuizen is soms ver te zoeken. Er gebeuren heel onlogische dingen. Als patiënt ben je behoorlijk overgeleverd. Wij zijn toch maar leken. Ik heb sinds nov. 2009, 7 maal in t ziekenhuis gelegen......kan wel een boek schrijven.

Lieve Willemijn, ik kan niet zeggen hoe begaan ik met jou ben!! 
Ik wens jou alle sterkte, kracht en wijsheid. En vooral geluk!!!! Ik heb meteen een kaarsjes voor jou en je zoon en je andere familie aan gestoken.

Ik hoop dat je laat weten hoe het met jou, je zoon en je vader en zus gaat.

Lieve groeten, 

Iemie

----------


## simon12

pheochromocytomas kan optreden bij personen van alle leeftijden. de piek incidentie is tussen de derde en vijfde jaar van het leven....

----------


## meneereddie

Bij negen van de tien personen, is het begin van de ontwikkeling al begonnen vòòr de geboorte ..

----------


## greet69

dag ed, 
sorry voor de late reactie, ik heb thuis geen internet en werk momenteel niet.
natuurlijk mag je weten waarom ik spierontspanner neem: ik nam tetrazepam bij pijnaanvallen naar aanleiding van mijn syndroom van fibromyalgie. meestal neem ik dat dan een avond of 2 en houd ik overdag een 'pyamadag', (dat klinkt leuker dan 'dagen waarop ik niet eens in staat ben me aan te kleden') waarna het weer dragelijk wordt. die spierontspanner nam ik dus niet elke dag, soms zelfs een maand lang niet, aan mijn bloeddruk die ik een jaar lang dagelijks mat, kon ik niet merken dat ik de avond ervoor al dan niet tetrazepam genomen had. alle artsen (ook de endocrinoloog en mijn holistische huisarts) zijn op de hoogte van al mijn medicatie (voornamelijk voedselsuplementen). nu is dat product uit de handel genomen en krijg ik clonazepam voorgeschreven maar daar wil ik niet aan beginnen. als alternatief probeer ik nu chloorzoxazon.
dit bovenstaande heeft dus niets te maken met mijn voormalige feochromocytoom die netjes verwijdert is (behalve dan dat het allemaal wel om dezelfde mens gaat natuurlijk)
wat misschien wel met de verwijdering van de bijnierklier te maken heeft (geen arts die dat als zekerheid stelt) is mijn lage bloeddruk, mijn appelflauwtes, snelle vermoeidheid, snelle uitputting, sterk vermindert enthousiasme, gewichtsverlies en nu ook een vastgesteld te kort aan cortisol....dat laatste zal bijkomend onderzocht worden.
houd je goed, 
greet

----------


## meneereddie

Dag Greet,

Na het verwijderen van een bijnier kan het zijn dat de aanmaak van diverse hormonen een stuk minder zijn geworden. 
Maar het kan ook zijn dat de aanmaak van je hormonen nu wel op peil is, maar dat je lichaam er nog aan moet wennen. Want je had waarschijnlijk altijd teveel hormonen in je lichaam.. 

Daar kan ook vermoeidheid vandaan komen..

Groetjes,

----------


## petravanw

Een goedemiddag,

Door mijn kwaaltjes kwam ik terecht op dit forum. Zo'n anderhalf jaar geleden werd een enigszins (milde) vergrote linkerbijnier gezien op een MRI in Duitsland. Ik heb toen nl. preventief een total body scan gedaan. Ik heb dit destijds gemeld bij mijn huisarts er is geen follow up geweest. Nu vraag ik mij af, is het verstandig dit altijd uit te laten zoeken, of is dit bij een milde vergroting niet nodig? 

Thanks en groetjes,
Petra

----------


## meneereddie

Dag Petra,

Als je meer zekerheid wil, laat dan je urine onderzoeken op sporen die aan een bijniertumor gelinkt kunnen worden. 
Wat zijn alle symptomen die jij nu hebt? Wat is anders dan voorheen? Hoe lang al?

----------


## petravanw

Hallo Ed,

Bedankt voor je reactie. Heb je even?  :Smile:  Afgelopen september zware ademhalingsproblemen, kon eigenlijk niet meer ademen zware druk op de borst. Ambulancepersoneel heeft er van alles ingespoten en geleidelijk aan deed dat zijn werk. Moest mee, cardiologie constateerde een afwijkende ecg, hoge bloeddruk. Veel onderzoeken gehad, steeds weer een afwijkende ecg (hiervoor nooit gehad), maar voor de rest nog geen oorzaken gevonden. Er volgt nog een hartkatheterisatie. Veel medicijnen. Alles begon afgelopen zomer, toen hield ik heel veel vocht vast en kreeg ik hoofdpijnaanvallen. Hartritmestoornissen heb ik al een paar jaar. Maar de druk op de borst, benauwdheid en met periodes extreme vermoeidheid is nieuw. Ik kom trouwens van een lage bloeddruk en soms een te lage. Maar dat is dus veranderd. Alleen neemt de hoofdpijn de laatste twee maanden enorm toe.

Groetjes Petra

----------


## meneereddie

Dag Petra,
Als jij op bed ligt, is de hoofdpijn dan minder, meer, of hetzelfde? En als je opstaat? Duizelig, extra hartslagen, of minder, hoofdbonken?
Het lijkt mij dat er 1 of meerdere aders versmalt zijn. Althans, symptomen zijn hetzelfde..
Gekke vraag, maar als je op je beide voeten staat, en je bukt met rechte benen, dus in staande positie, en beweegt je hoofd naar je knieen, wordt de hoofdpijn dan meer of minder, of hetzelfde? Mag ik misschien aan je vragen wat je gewicht is, en je leeftijd? Zijn er buiten deze symptomen nog andere klachten? 

Bijvoorbeeld:

Het gevoel naast je zelf te zijn in je hoofd.
Een rotgevoel in je lichaam. (behalve de hartkloppingen)
Altijd warm, of juist koud.
Opvliegerig, kort van stof.
Altijd onrustig en beweeglijk. 
Verhoogd suikergehalte. (wat overigens sowieso hartkloppingen kan veroorzaken, zonder dat er andere factoren bijkomstig hoeven te zijn)
Vreemde poep, in de vorm van hardere ronde drollen.
Stinkende urine.
Gelige of okerkleurige urine.
Euforisch gevoel. (iets dat regelmatig voor kan komen door teveel van een bepaald hormoon, afkomstig uit oa de bijnier)
Snel geïrriteerdheid.

----------


## petravanw

Hi Ed,

Dat is een hele waslijst. Ik ben 42, 55 kilo. De zweetaanvallen wijt ik aan mijn leeftijd, erg warm koortsig gevoel en dan weer koud. Wat de hoofdpijnaanvallen betreft, geen migraine ben ik ook bekend mee. Ze komen en gaan maakt niet uit of ik lig, frequentie neemt geleidelijk aan toe, overdag en s nachts. Ook bij niezen, bukken e.d. extra hoofdpijn. Licht in mn hoofd kan voorkomen bij snel opstaan. Het gevoel naast jezelf te zijn, bedoel je daarmee dat alles meer op afstand is? Ja dat ken ik. Qua gevoel, ik heb betere en slechtere dagen, maar dat komt door het slechte slapen, veroorzaakt door de zweetaanvallen, hoofdpijnaanvallen of pijn op de borst. Als ik geluk heb heb ik alles tegelijk. Ben gemiddeld 4 a 5 keer per nacht wakker daardoor. Stress of inspanning kan het ook verergeren. Ik heb trouwens geen versmalde aders, tenminste dit is niet uit de onderzoeken gekomen. Ze denken aan hartspasmen vandaar de hartkatheterisatie. Waar duidt gele of okerkleurige urine op? Dit is toch normaal?

Thanks weer.

Groetjes Petra

----------


## meneereddie

Maar heb jij je urine al laten onderzoeken op sporen door een bijniertumor? Dan moet je 24 uur of 48 uur jouw urine opvangen, en inleveren. 

Door een foute hormoonhuishouding kan er van alles in de knoei zitten bij je. Zo ook je weerstand. Dat kan een blaasontsteking en/of een urineweginfectie veroorzaken. Dan kleurt je urine geel, oker, of zelfs bruin. Dat kan ook als je nieren niet goed zijn. 

Urine moet bijna net als water doorzichtig zijn. 

Dat zweten komt denk ik niet door je leeftijd, aar ergens anders door...

Met het naast jezelf te leven, bedoel ik mee, dat je doet wat je moet doen, maar dat je net effe op een andere frequentie zit in je lichaam en hoofd. (moeilijk te omschrijven vind ik) 

Vraag aan je huisarts een verwijsbrief om naar de internist en de endocrinoloog te gaan. Dan word jij een stuk wijzer. 

Als er gedacht wordt aan hartspasmen, dan wordt er waarschijnlijk ook al aan een oorzaak gedacht...? 

Al aan de ziekte van Tietze gedacht?

----------


## meneereddie

http://nl.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syndroom_van_Tietze

----------


## meneereddie

Ik vind je overigens veel te jong om de zweetaanvallen aan jouw leeftijd te wijten.. Welke lichaamsdelen zweten dan zo erg?
Dat zweten kan ook uit (onbewuste) angst voortkomen. Angst voor de symptomen en de oorzaak.
Is er geconstateerd dat jij nu al in de overgang bent? Als dat zo is, kan dat heel veel verklaren.
Wat jij ook kunt doen, is je eierstokken en je baarmoeder even na laten kijken, preventief, om het één en ander uit te sluiten.
Je hebt een scan laten nemen van jouw totale lichaam. Ik ben wat sceptisch daarover, omdat over het algemeen een vrij lage resolutie wordt gebruikt, zodat niet alles even duidelijk is op de foto's. 
Was jij altijd al zo'n lichtgewicht? 
Mijn raad is:
Even een verwijsbrief bij de huisarts halen voor de internist, en de endocrinoloog.
Misschien dat jij je bloed nog moet laten onderzoeken? 
Verbrand je veel, of eet en drink je weinig?

De Tietze aandoening geloof ikzelf niet zo in bij jou, maar het kwam in me op...

Groetjes,

----------


## petravanw

Hi Ed,

Heb teruggelezen op dit onderwerp, jij hebt je portie ook wel gehad.

Gelukkig kan ik redelijk goed relativeren, ik merk wel dat ik anders op stress reageer dan eerst, soms een wat korter lontje. Het zweten is iets lichamelijks en eigenlijk doet alles mee, het is een koortsig gevoel, laatst had ik ook boven de 38. Het komt in aanvallen de hele dag en nacht door. Net zoals mijn hoofdpijn, gisteravond had ik er weer 1 tje gecombineerd met zweten, benauwd gevoel en misselijkheid en afgelopen nacht ook weer. Ze worden steeds erger, misschien toch clusterhoofdpijn gecombineerd met de rest. Las van de week dat clusterhoofdpijn ook veroorzaakt kan worden door hartmedicatie.

Mijn buik eierstokken zijn regelmatig gecontroleerd ivm problemen in het verleden. 

De scan in Duitsland heb ik preventief gedaan ivm met kanker in mijn directe familie met als oorzaak een foutje in de DNA. Volgens mij is de resolutie vrij hoog, ze halen er in ieder geval veel uit, zoals cystes in mijn nieren en dus een vergrote bijnier. Was een volledige scan.

Altijd een lichtgewicht geweest, tijdje geleden zelfs afgezakt tot onder de 50, maar dat heb ik er weer bijgekregen  :Smile: . Oorzaak was overigens een hele drukke periode met de nodige stress. 

Ik drink standaard veel, zeker de laatste 5/6 jaar zo'n 4 liter per dag, altijd dorst, eten normaal. Soms erg veel behoefte aan zout.

Weet jij ook als een vergrote bijnier in Nederland wordt geconstateerd of dit automatisch gecontroleerd wordt? Of hangt dit van de grote af?

Thanks

----------


## petravanw

Hi Ed,

Nog even kort. Zat het net terug te lezen en dacht de dorst is de laatste tijd wel enorm toegenomen. Dus dacht even zoeken wat daar de aanleiding van kan zijn. Toen kwam ik hierbij terecht > Syndroom van Conn. Wel apart want de meeste symptomen die ik ervaar staan hierbij opgesomd. Ga toch nog maar even bij de huisarts langs.

Groetjes

----------


## meneereddie

Petra, 

De overmatige dorst kan ook van een verhoogd suikergehalte komen. Als er iets niet in orde is in je lichaam, kan dat een gevolg zijn daar van. Dát zou ik eerst laten checken bij de huisarts! Dat kan namelijk hoofdpijnen in verschillende soorten veroorzaken, hartkloppingen, hartritmestoornissen, dorst, pijn in alle delen van het lichaam, koude ledematen, schimmel infectie, stemmingswisselingen, etc, etc..
Doe jezelf een groot plezier, en ga morgen of overmorgen naar jouw huisarts, leg dit voor, en laat mij weten later...

----------


## petravanw

Erg veel last van hartritmestoornissen vandaag, aansluitend een hoofdpijnaanval, wordt er zo moe van. Huisarts is met vakantie, helaas. Volgens mij ben ik ongeveer twee jaar geleden nog op suiker gecontroleerd. Ik hou je op de hoogte.

Groetjes Petra

----------


## meneereddie

Hi Petra, 

Jij vertoont inderdaad veel van dezelfde symptomen die ook door de ziekte van Conn komen.
Desondanks zijn het wel heel algemene symptomen, die met vele andere aandoeningen in verband kunnen worden gebracht.
Het is tijd dat je goed onderzocht wordt door een internist en een endocrinoloog..
Maak gerust wat haast met deze afspraken... 
Als je nog vragen, suggesties, opmerkingen, of antwoorden, schroom niet, en schijf het naar me toe.. Zeer persoonlijke vragen of opmerkingen mag via een persoonlijk bericht..

----------


## meneereddie

Petra. Hoe oud het vandaag met jou? Zijn de ritmestoornissen al verminderd Ps weg?
Wat kan helpen, is om te gaan staan, en je gestrekte armen verticaal te bewegen, van beneden naar boven. Handen op heupen, > handen boven hoofd. 
En hetzelfde met de armen horizontaal. Gestrekte armen vóór je, handen tegen elkaar, en dan gelijktijdig de armen naar achter. 

Doe dat per pose een minuut, en eventueel herhalen.

Je gaat namelijk de hartseen eren en de pompfunctie van je hart een stimulanshebben.. De kans dat het hart regulier gaat werken is aanwezig
.
Misschien een geringe kans, maar het is een kans, een mogelijkheid...

Herhaal desnoods die minuten..

----------


## meneereddie

Zo, nu zonder taalfouten..

Dat Swype op mijn mobiel is maar niks.... ;-)

Petra. Hoe gaat het vandaag met jou? Zijn de ritmestoornissen al verminderd Of weg?
Wat kan helpen, is om te gaan staan, en je gestrekte armen verticaal te bewegen, van beneden naar boven. Handen op heupen, > handen boven hoofd. 
En hetzelfde met de armen horizontaal. Gestrekte armen vóór je, handen tegen elkaar, en dan gelijktijdig de armen naar achter. 

Doe dat per pose een minuut, en eventueel herhalen.

Je gaat namelijk de hartspieren en de pompfunctie van je hart stimuleren.. De kans dat het hart regulier gaat werken is aanwezig
.
Misschien een geringe kans, maar het is een kans, een mogelijkheid...

Herhaal desnoods die minuten..

----------


## petravanw

Hi Ed,

Gisteravond was heavy, vandaag erg moe en continue hoofdpijn nu vooral als ik buk, druk en ritmestoornissen nog steeds aanwezig, jaja we gaan erop vooruit haha. Je tip even kort uitgeprobeerd, krijg het er gelijk erg warm van  :Smile: 

Groetjes

----------


## meneereddie

Petra,

Op zich is een vergrootte bijnier niet erg. Ik bedoel dat het geen tumor hoeft te zijn, maar gewoon een uit de kluiten gewassen bijnier.
Wat wel kan, is dat de grotere bijnier meer werk verricht dan de andere bijnier, die gewoon regulier zijn werk doet. Dat betekend dat er van één of meerdere hormonen continu teveel wordt aangemaakt, en door je lichaam wordt opgenomen. Het kán, maar hoeft niet zo te zijn...
Dat zeg ik, omdat de tumor die ik destijds had, de taak van de bijnier had overgenomen. Dus een grotere bijnier kan....?
Aan de andere kant zeg jij dat jij veel zweet, hoofdpijn hebt, en zeer snel vermoeid bent na een paar oefeningen. Ik was alles, behalve snel moe..
De hoofdpijn bij jou wijt ik aan je (onregelmatige) bloeddoorstroming. Het vele zweten is ook vreemd, maar dat kan meerdere oorzaken hebben. Misschien teveel adrenaline?

----------


## meneereddie

> Erg veel last van hartritmestoornissen vandaag, aansluitend een hoofdpijnaanval, wordt er zo moe van. Huisarts is met vakantie, helaas. Volgens mij ben ik ongeveer twee jaar geleden nog op suiker gecontroleerd. Ik hou je op de hoogte.
> 
> Groetjes Petra



Hoe gaat het nu met jou,?

----------


## petravanw

Hi Ed,

Het is even druk geweest. Ondertussen de cardioloog bezocht, weer afwijkende ecg en te hoge bloeddruk (wordt steeds hoger  :Smile: . Wordt geen hartkatheterisatie, geeft teveel risico volgens de cardioloog bij het controleren van hartspasmen omdat ze daarvoor iets in moeten spuiten. Andere medicijnen omdat de vorige de hoofdpijn konden veroorzaken, nu zo'n leuk spuitje voor onder de tong. Over twee maanden zo'n holterkastje, vraag mij niet waarom pas over twee maanden haha. Maar afijn nog dagelijks hoofdpijnaanvallen, vooral tijdens liggen/slapen 3 a 4 keer per dag altijd links boven mijn oog, dus waarschijnlijk toch niet door die medicijnen. Laatst opeens een aura weer na maanden, notabene tijdens het rijden, maar dan alleen de aura, geen migraine. Schiet mij maar lek. Nog wel moe, maar minder, denk dat de vermoeidheid komt omdat ik geen nacht meer doorslaap. Wel steeds meer een kort lontje. Zweetaanvallen veelal alleen nog maar volgend op de hoofdpijn aanval en ja natuurlijk nog druk op de borst. Als ik het zo opschrijf nog steeds een waslijst, zal allemaal wel los van elkaar staan.

Hoe gaat het eigenlijk met jou?

----------


## meneereddie

Hoi Petra,
Met mij gaat het goed. Soms een maand ben ik de sportschool weer gaan bezoeken. Conditietraining en fitness. 

Wat bedoel jij met aura? Ik had destijds veel last van een soort prisma kleuren vanuit mijn ogen. Alsof er een staart van driehoekjes met diverse kleuren vanuit mijn ogen kwam.
Volgens mij had dat te maken met een langdurig verhoogd suikergehalte. Na de operatie heb ik het nog maar twee of drie keer gehad, in het eerste jaar. 


Let wel! In je lichaam gebeurt zelden iets afzonderlijks, het is vaak een kettingreactie...

----------


## petravanw

Ja dat bedoel ik, een sterachtige vlek /flikkering met een soort van verschillende kleuren die steeds groter wordt waardoor je steeds minder ziet. Gelukkig was het na ca 30 min weer weg, anders is het erg lullig rijden. 

Dus je bent je conditie aan het verbeteren?

----------


## meneereddie

Ja, mijn lichaam kan wel een sportieve oppepper gebruiken. :-D
Ik ben bijna vijftig, en honderd kilo.. mijn buik is dik, en dat is het enige dat dik is. De rest van mijn lichaam is gewoon te noemen..
Helaas heb ik wel een buikwandbreuk aan de operatie overgehouden, dus dat moet ik even in de gaten houden. 
Als ik jou was, zou ik je suikergehalte maar eens laten controleren. Ik denk dat je kleurverschijnselen daar vanaf komen. 
Misschien een vorm van suiker kristallisatie in de bloedvaten?

----------


## meneereddie

Ik sport In Maassluis, dus als jij je geroepen voelt om ook te sporten, schroom niet.

----------


## petravanw

Hi Ed,

Is een beetje uit de buurt  :Smile:  Wil wel weer gaan sporten. Een buikwandbreuk? Heb je daar veel last van?

----------


## meneereddie

Ja, daar heb ik veel last van. Het doet geen zeer, maar het is vooral misvormd. En vooral als ik mijn buikspieren span. Het is erg moeilijk om een strakke buik te krijgen. Een operatie zal weer moeten.
Ik zal weer een afspraak met de dokter maken...

----------


## wally2cv

Enkele dagen geleden op controle geweest , na een 24h urinecollectie . Alles was in orde ! hopelijk blijft het zo.

Voel me veel beter dan 3 jaar geleden .

----------


## meneereddie

Goed dat jij je weer beter voelt! Wat is er bij jou gedaan?
Hebben ze ook je bloed nagekeken?

----------


## wally2cv

Ik laat 2x per jaar mijn bloed onderzoeken

----------


## petravanw

Hi Ed,

Ben ik weer. Hoe gaat ie nu met je? Nog steeds aan het sporten? Er is toch besloten een hartkatheterisatie te doen, vind het wel spannend.  :Smile: 

Groetjes

----------


## petravanw

Vergeet ik nog, vergrote bijnier aangehaald. Ook nu bloedonderzoek hiervoor.

----------


## meneereddie

Hoi Petra,

Een vergrote bijnier hoeft niet, maar kan wel iets betekenen.. 

En katheterisatie lijkt ook mij wat eng, maar alle personen met wie ik erover gesproken heb, zeggen: het valt reuze mee, voor honderd procent.. een prikje in de lies is alles dat je voelt.. je voelt je meteen al beter...

Dat is wat ze mij hebben verteld..

----------


## petravanw

Weet ik, maar wil het uitsluiten. Heb ondertussen een holterkastje gedragen. De pijnlijke druk bij emotie en inspanning op de borst gaat gecombineerd met zuurstoftekort van het hart. Had ik niet verwacht. Bij mij trouwens in de pols  :Smile:  Maarre nog steeds aan het sporten? Ik wacht nu maar even daarmee.

----------


## greet69

dag Ed en alle anderen, 
weeral een jaartje later en weer tijd voor de opvolgingsvisites bij de endocrinoloog... en dus om jullie op de hoogte te houden (ik werk nog steeds niet en heb thuis geen internet)
vorig jaar meldde ik al een verder onderzoek naar het lage cortisolniveau... je ben goed op de hoogte dus bespaar ik je de volledige uitleg meer de synachten-test was negatief. nu toch nog steeds die klachten waar ik het vorig jaar al over had (zie #664) en weer cortisol-tekort. dus is er maar een ITT gedaan. 2 keer zelfs want de eerste keer begon ik aan een laag suikerspiegel en zakte die niet na de insuline-injectie dus reageerde m'n bijnier niet. dat mijn suikerspiegel niet zakte na een insulinespuit ( ik heb een lage suikerspiegel weeg 63kg en kreeg 10 eenheden insuline) vind ik vreemd, maar de endocrinoloog gaat er niet verder op in en regelde gewoon een nieuwe test met 15 eenheden....nu begonnen we weer laag en gingen nog lager....om dan weer te stijgen. de resultaten krijg ik over 10 dagen, ik weet niet wat ervan te hopen: iets vinden, levenslang slikken maar van mijn kwalen vanaf zijn? of afwachten en hopen dat je uitspraak van vorig jaar nog bewaarheid wordt en dat mijn lichaam gewoon wat (heel) extra lang nodig heeft om zich aanpassen aan de nieuwe hormonenspiegels. 
de oorzaak van mijn "okselvijvers" zoals dat in west-vlaanderen zo mooi genoemd wordt (overmatig zweten dus), is nu wel vastgesteld, nl menopauze (de overgang is zonder mijn weten voorbijgegaan, da's dan weer wel een voordeel van al met permanente klachten te zitten)
verder gaat het me goed
greet

----------


## meneereddie

Greet,
Als het nu nog niet in orde is met jouw hormoonspiegel, laat dan de endocriene arts jouw hypofyse, jouw schildklier, jouw baarmoeder met eierstokken, en jouw bijnier en jouw pancreas nog eens onderzoeken.. Óók een verstoring in de darmen kunnen een oorzaak vormen. 

Heb je overigens geregeld last van een blaasontstekin? 

Excuus voor deze héle late reactie, maar ik doe alles online met m'n mobiel, en dat werkt op deze site gewoonweg slecht.

Dat weerhoudt mij van het bezoeken van deze website...


Het zou geweldig zijn als de beheerders en websitebouwers een mooie mobiele app zouden presenteren...

----------


## wally2cv

Afgelopen maandag moest ik naar de dokten voor een voorschrift voor mijn medicatie. Vermits ik niet terecht kon bij de huisarts was ik even naar een andere geweest en kwam de kwestie feochromocytoom te sprake, ze moest me eens goed aankijken want ze had nog nooit iemand gezien met een feochromocytoom . Het was een leuk gesprek en ik heb haar de foto van mijn bijnier gemaild.

----------


## meneereddie

En wat is het gevolg hierop? 
Hoe groot is de tumor, en wat zijn voor jou de consequenties?

----------

